# New Synchron Military



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

1290 USD.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Cool! Where did you find these?


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> Cool! Where did you find these?


By email


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Pretty cool! Just don’t think I’ll bite though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Got the email too. Another neat bit of history, but damn that dial is razzle dazzle.


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Great!!...


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Can you share the history of these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Just put my order in for the PVD version. I'm so stoked to see this make a comeback.

Oh and the preorder price is only $990...


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't think the rules allow for a direct link, but Synchron USA is where you'll find them.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

CityMorgue said:


> Just put my order in for the PVD version. I'm so stoked to see this make a comeback.
> 
> Oh and the preorder price is only $990...


Think I also prefer the PVD (DLC?) version. Very good price to boot!

History is sparse. There was a DOXA Army, no? Very rare issue for Swiss Military or somesuch.


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice! I have a Searambler inbound otherwise I'd be intrigued


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Bloody fantastic re-edition. Ordered the stainless steel version and thinking strongly of grabbing a pvd as well.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Pre-order - Synchron Watches







synchronusa.com





Here's the pre-order link if anybody can't find it. (it's fairly difficult to find)


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Steel version ordered! Thanks for the heads up

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Curious creation.. Appears a 1200T (aka 300T) case / back / flat crystal with a lumed sapphire bezel and a non-recessed crown (crown / bezel edge / minute hand are all quite familiar). A take on Doxa 'Army', branded Synchron Military instead. At ~half price of the current 300T. Quite a move.. Tempted to put in an order on that alone .


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

It’s a looker to be sure. Are these Swiss made?


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Steel version ordered as well!


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

So the caseback says limited edition of 500 but the details say 300 per color. I'm guessing the drawing is off?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

tsteph12 said:


> It's a looker to be sure. Are these Swiss made?


Doesn't say Swiss made anywhere except when describing 2824 movt. Would assume not.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

devmartin said:


> So the caseback says limited edition of 500 but the details say 300 per color. I'm guessing the drawing is off?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Good catch.. The crown is also recessed into the case band slightly on the back shot but not on any of the other photos.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

“THIS SITE IS NOT affiliated, associated, authorized, endorsed or any longer connected with Montres DOXA SA.”

Lol quite a banner they’ve got on their website.


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

devmartin said:


> So the caseback says limited edition of 500 but the details say 300 per color. I'm guessing the drawing is off?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Site has been updated, 250 each color.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow.  I have hoped/wished for, and aksed, Doxa to make a re-issue of the Doxa Army for a very long time and here it is. Well almost, not Doxa branded but a re-issue of the Doxa Army nonetheless! A very nice birthday present to wake up to  This is Ricks work, isn't it? I guess he remembers that many people requested a re-issue of this and finally made one. Thanks Rick! i guess Doxa won't make one now so I ordered one, of course, with black case because I think it fits the military style the best. It does say my order failed but the payment has been drawn from my card and I have emailed them and hope they/we will sort it out.


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Got the stainless steel version, mainly because of the bezel coloured numbers


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm very tempted to get one. Does anybody know where they ship their watches from?


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

I guess Austria for us EU citizens, like they do for the Deepstar (?)


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Ludi said:


> I guess Austria for us EU citizens, like they do for the Deepstar (?)


Excellent, let's hope that's true!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Ludi said:


> I guess Austria for us EU citizens, like they do for the Deepstar (?)


Its sent from Vienna, Austria - like all Synchron stuff (Aquadive, Aquastar, Tropic, Isofrane and earlier Doxa - before they became a fashion-like brand )


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

wiesi1989 said:


> Its sent from Vienna, Austria - like all Synchron stuff (Aquadive, Aquastar, Tropic, Isofrane and earlier Doxa - before they became a fashion-like brand )


That was exactly what I wanted to hear!  I just ordered a stainless steel one.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

axod said:


> Let's just call this what it is: a FAKE watch. It seems nothing is save from Rick, Xi Jinping, Marei anymore. Looking at the price point of this watch his Aquastar watches seem terribly overpriced... Just saying.


When the original was made Doxa was owned by Synchron. If anything, it's their design. Regarding the price, I think that $999 seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## heviloupe (Jan 13, 2021)

Does anybody have any news on the material of the black case? Is it PVD or DLC coated? Or is some other form of "blackening"?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

heviloupe said:


> Does anybody have any news on the material of the black case? Is it PVD or DLC coated? Or is some other form of "blackening"?


Can't know for sure but looking at how they named the files in the press material its DLC.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

More pictures, more fun!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING!?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just got two e mails, one headed Doxa and one Synchron??

I’m confused, anyone else know the answer?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Badassery muchly present; 
Must find kidney victim, I mean donor, soon.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> I just got two e mails, one headed Doxa and one Synchron??
> 
> I'm confused, anyone else know the answer?


I think they noticed Ricks new watch and now try to cut the water off him. I stick to the Synchron, in my opinion the real deal here


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

wiesi1989 said:


> I think they noticed Ricks new watch and now try to cut the water off him. I stick to the Synchron, in my opinion the real deal here


I feel exactly the same way. Also, the Doxa is probably twice the price...

Edit: The Synchron looks much better in my opinion. Better colors and waaaay better hands! The bracelet on the Doxa looks really cool though.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

MaBr said:


> I feel exactly the same way. Also, the Doxa is probably twice the price...
> 
> Edit: The Synchron looks much better in my opinion. Better colors and waaaay better hands! The bracelet on the Doxa looks really cool though.


Thats just an old picture. They probably aren´t really working on it in my opinion - the hands are not the real ones, also theres a "T swiss made T" dial, which should not be on a current model.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Ordered the steel Synchron version immediately when I saw the first photo on this thread 😄 😀 
I mean a Synchron.......is to cool..... NOT...to have.
.....Especially in rotation with a 300!!😳 
The crown placement does look better on the Doxa tho....
Curious about the price difference 🤔
......OP......many thanks for posting 🙏


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

MaBr said:


> I feel exactly the same way. Also, the Doxa is probably twice the price...
> 
> Edit: The Synchron looks much better in my opinion. Better colors and waaaay better hands! The bracelet on the Doxa looks really cool though.


True in the Doxa bracelet, seems sweet. Looks like it's a shot of a real prototype, ill-fitting end links and all. Wonder if it's something they've been working on or was left over from Rick's time.

Turning into a good story here..


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

The Doxa photo is of a vintage watch there is even a crack in the bezel around 33 marker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

wiesi1989 said:


> Thats just an old picture. They probably aren´t really working on it in my opinion - the hands are not the real ones, also theres a "T swiss made T" dial, which should not be on a current model.


Oh, you are probably right. I mean, what would the odds be that they had the same one in the making..?


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

My opinion: they are stressed out that Synchron is bringing this beast to the market. I think they have NO real prototyp or whatever. Reminds me a bit of a kindergarten gameplay. "mommy, they stole my idea. It was MY idea, only I have the original" 😄


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

MaBr said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING!?
> View attachment 15757434


My theory on this is that Rick/Synchron had this in the works for a while. Especially since it's being shipped in just a couple of weeks.

As far as Doxa, I believe, they are literally scrambling at the last minute to counter the other one. And IMO it reeks of just sadness... The rush job on the photoshop tells you they were not prepared. The Hands are completely wrong from the original Army. And I know there is no way Doxa will even come close to competing at the $990 price of the Synchron.

IMO, it's the synchron all the way. I already have my military black version on order.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

CityMorgue said:


> IMO, it's the synchron all the way. I already have my military black version on order.


Hellyeah, I ordered the stainless steel version and I will not cancel it.

I think you are right here, Rick must have been worked on it while still at Doxa.

Doxa seems completetly stressed out now


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

........I Think Doxa 🤔 might have a problem.......

Look at that Synchron logo on the dial😍 ....look at the price!!!!
If Synchron is going to make more Divers with this brand/logo on the dial...
Don't get me wrong I absolutely Love my Rambler 300 but that was Rick's work.....and don't get me started about cosc movement @...€600 more!!
Anyways really happy and thankful 😌 that I got the opportunity to get my hands on this Beauty 
Cheers


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thoughts on stainless steel vs pvd? Pvd is more accurate but stainless may be more wearable?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

orangeface said:


> Don't think the rules allow for a direct link, but Synchron USA is where you'll find them.


They are a Sponsor, so link away!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Ot1S said:


> ........I Think Doxa 🤔 might have a problem.......
> 
> Look at that Synchron logo on the dial😍 ....look at the price!!!!
> If Synchron is going to make more Divers with this brand/logo on the dial...
> ...


Doxa already has a problem. The real fans admire Ricks watches - "Marei-Era" 

Hopefully there will be a lot more synchron-divers. Looking forward to a Synchron/Cyma Sharkhunter Reissue 🤘


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

nitron135 said:


> Thoughts on stainless steel vs pvd? Pvd is more accurate but stainless may be more wearable?


Why would PVD be more accurate? The Doxa Army came in both stainless and PVD.


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

nitron135 said:


> Thoughts on stainless steel vs pvd? Pvd is more accurate but stainless may be more wearable?


The PVD is more accurate but most of the originals now look like the stainless version as the black has worn off! Can't go wrong with either. I went SS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

MaBr said:


> Why would PVD be more accurate? The Doxa Army came in both stainless and PVD.


Are you sure? I've only seen ones where coating wore off.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

nitron135 said:


> Are you sure? I've only seen ones where coating wore off.


 Oh, sorry then, that's my mistake. I really thought that they looked liked that from factory since I've never seen the black coating wearing off like that. You are totally right, my bad.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Two examples...


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

wiesi1989 said:


> Two examples...
> 
> View attachment 15757533
> 
> View attachment 15757534


Pretty sure that's the coating wearing off if you read what the owners say.

And the pictures of the vintage advertisements.

Even Doxa posted an old image just now .


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

nitron135 said:


> Pretty sure that's the coating wearing off if you read what the owners say.


Damn, I probably ordered the wrong one...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

wiesi1989 said:


> Damn, I probably ordered the wrong one...


In my opinion the stainless looks better but that's down to personal preference.


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Probably going to order one in the PVD, it looks like the original did come in the PVD according to these photos below, you can see the PVD that survived on the back of the lug.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh man, I have been wishing for one of these re-editions for 20 years now. I received the email notification from Synchron last night at 8pm EST.... My order was in by 8:05pm EST.  I had to wipe the drool off of my phone's screen.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Man I would love to be a fly on the wall at Doxa right now. Releases the same watch a day later with the tag "only trust the original". Sheesh. Hopefully Doxa's is just a mockup for a watch that's coming. The handset is clearly inferior to Synchron's. The dial having "T Swiss T" makes me think it is. Would be a good time for @Doxa Watches Official to give some info!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

MaBr said:


> In my opinion the stainless looks better but that's down to personal preference.


Yeah...I waffle back and forth. I like the contrast of the black, but also the "subtlety" of the SS as it tones down the lively dial a bit. Really cool release regardless.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Releases the same watch a day later with the tag "only trust the original".


Emberrassing action if you ask me.


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Instant order for me this is a killer looking watch and if the quality and finishing is similar to the Doxa 300 that I have it'll be a keeper for sure.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

mitchjrj said:


> Yeah...I waffle back and forth. I like the contrast of the black, but also the "subtlety" of the SS as it tones down the lively dial a bit. Really cool release regardless.


Yeah, quite on the contrary from what you would expect the stainless is more subdued than the PVD. Can't go wrong with either one, they're both stunning!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Just ordered the PVD.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Oh man, I have been wishing for one of these re-editions for 20 years now. I received the email notification from Synchron last night at 8pm EST.... My order was in by 8:05pm EST.  I had to wipe the drool off of my phone's screen.


yep, for 15 years, every time there's a "hey look we're releasing X", I've been mad that it wasn't an Army.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

I'd personally prefer the recessed crown look, but I'm sure the price differential between the Synchron and Doxa will be the ultimate driver for many. Let's see what Doxa's Army will tip the scales at.....


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Watchout63 said:


> I'd personally prefer the recessed crown look, but I'm sure the price differential between the Synchron and Doxa will be the ultimate driver for many. Let's see what Doxa's Army will tip the scales at.....


This is where I would normally agree. But in this instance, I didn't hesitate on ordering the Synchron. I do believe they will sell out long before Doxa reveals all the details about their Army. I think this because I believe Doxa was caught with their pants down, and are scrambling to come up with this watch, and I know this will be significantly more expensive, and if they stick with those mocked up hands, it's a big miss since it's not being true to the original Army.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

I like it but way too small for me. 37mm bezel. Ouch.


----------



## the_dude07 (Jan 14, 2014)

CMSgt Bo said:


> They are a Sponsor, so link away!


yeeesh... Synchron needs to work on their SEO...


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

CityMorgue said:


> This is where I would normally agree. But in this instance, I didn't hesitate on ordering the Synchron. I do believe they will sell out long before Doxa reveals all the details about their Army. I think this because I believe Doxa was caught with their pants down, and are scrambling to come up with this watch, and I know this will be significantly more expensive, and if they stick with those mocked up hands, it's a big miss since it's not being true to the original Army.


Based on how their insta post is evolving and @jasonheaton's , I am assuming that they'll use the the handset people are expecting in their version.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

NM-1 said:


> I like it but way too small for me. 37mm bezel. Ouch.


Fwiw, bezel size might be a bit misleading with that case. It is 300T / 1200T sized. Those are hardly too small for most. Again, just fyi, you may be a giant.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

nitron135 said:


> Based on how their insta post is evolving and @jasonheaton's , I am assuming that they'll use the the handset people are expecting in their version.


Would you mind filling me in on what's going on at insta? I don't have an account. Also, who is this jason heaton, and what is he saying about it?


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

nitron135 said:


> Fwiw, bezel size might be a bit misleading with that case. It is 300T / 1200T sized. Those are hardly too small for most. Again, just fyi, you may be a giant.


I would agree with that. Though I felt the 300T was too small for me/my tastes. No giant here.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Love seeing Synchron back on a dial 🤙


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

CityMorgue said:


> Would you mind filling me in on what's going on at insta? I don't have an account. Also, who is this jason heaton, and what is he saying about it?




__
http://instagr.am/p/CMPGjMGLijE/

Doxa's post has now been amended to say that the image is just one of the original executions from way back rather than vaguely insinuating (as many, myself included, originally read it) that it is their new prototype. Presuming that it was, at least partly, based on Hodinkee's Jason Heaton saying that the handset is wrong and giving it a thumbs down.

Though, perhaps that is yet another level of ironic, as if the image is indeed vintage, then the handset is _one of the_ correct ones after all 😂.. Oh the interwebs drama..

In other news.. I talked to Synchron support briefly and they said that the watch is assembled in Switzerland, but does not_ swiss made_ on the dial. About half sold through at this point on both versions as of now, with sales accelerating this am. They are also supposed to get back to me on whether it's DLC or PVD and whether the back has the black coating..

I put in a 'PVD' order.. Hard to resist at this price and with all the controversy.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Got the email last night and thought I would not order because its on the small side, bezel is 37mm, but with all this controversy and the good pricing I just ordered the Steel version since its smallish and PVD would make it look even smaller. Plus I do not own a white dialed diver. Figured it should wear like my Vintage Scubapro 500.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm quite taken with the quirky looks of this watch and the vintage vibe.

Just wondering if anyone is concerned about the crown digging into the wrist during normal wear? Not sure how domed the caseback is to ensure comfort. I used to own a 1200 doxa and had no issues.

Kind Regards,
Catalin

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

nitron135 said:


> they said that the watch is assembled in Switzerland, but does not_ swiss made_ on the dial.


If it's a Swiss movement in a watch assembled in Switzerland, it's worth asking why it _doesn't_ say 'Swiss Made' on the dial.









What Does It Mean for a Mechanical Watch to Be 'Swiss Made?'


Are all Swiss watches really 100% made in Switzerland?




www.gearpatrol.com


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

nitron135 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMPGjMGLijE/
> 
> Doxa's post has now been amended to say that the image is just one of the original executions from way back rather than vaguely insinuating (as many, myself included, originally read it) that it is their new prototype. Presuming that it was, at least partly, based on Hodinkee's Jason Heaton saying that the handset is wrong and giving it a thumbs down.
> ...


I have a hard time believing that what Doxa posted was considered an original execution. Unless they produce actual drawings/ads from the original release that shows this, I'm calling BS on this and it's Doxa trying to cover up that they screwed the pooch on this release.

Also, I would like to point out, that if Doxa's picture indeed is just 'an original execution,' then that's actually worse, because they appear to be admitting they don't even have a prototype even built... Which only makes this move by Doxa even more petty because Rick beat them to the punch.

And to hear that Synchron have already sold about half, just tells you all you really need to know really. Rick is straight up killing it. I'm loving it!


----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

just ordered this am very cool watch and i dont have a white faced diver yet anyone know when they ship?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree. Very quirky, yet very cool as well, IMHO.


----------



## Sub_Ventures (Mar 10, 2021)

Is the VAT charges really $198 added to the price?


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

CityMorgue said:


> I have a hard time believing that what Doxa posted was considered an original execution. Unless they produce actual drawings/ads from the original release that shows this, I'm calling BS on this and it's Doxa trying to cover up that they screwed the pooch on this release.
> 
> Also, I would like to point out, that if Doxa's picture indeed is just 'an original execution,' then that's actually worse, because they appear to be admitting they don't even have a prototype even built... Which only makes this move by Doxa even more petty because Rick beat them to the punch.
> 
> And to hear that Synchron have already sold about half, just tells you all you really need to know really. Rick is straight up killing it. I'm loving it!


Hard to say what that Doxa-posted photo really is.. Clearly a vintage dial (t swiss t) and bezel (ding at 33min) so probably not an ad? But I haven't seen any Armys that survived with their case color in-tact. I also haven't seen that bracelet. Color of the minute hand is unusual and coordinated with the camo background. That camo background seems like it's from (possibly internet) image of the pouch it supposedly came in originally. Maybe a quick graphic design mockup?? Curious..

As you say, it seems clear that the 'new' Doxa doesn't have a mockup to show and may have been caught off-guard.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Just ordered. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Sub_Ventures said:


> Is the VAT charges really $198 added to the price?


Yes, where VAT applies. If you're in the U.S., that charge disappears during checkout. Shipping was $10 so the total cost was an even $1000.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys, I have had the prototype case for a while and made a watch using bits. I also have the Maranez Samui Doxa lookalike and guess what, the BOR bracelet fits perfectly. The Maranez bracelet tapers as well from 20mm to 18mm at the clasp. Very high quality and kinda feels more akin to the vintage BOR than the modern Doxa BOR does. It would also be a perfect fit for a Synchron generation SUB if anyone needs a BOR bracelet.

Here's a quick and dirty pic.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

The Doxa Army was the first Doxa I ever saw. I was looking at various vintage divers online years ago and came across this watch with a quirky dial. I had to find out more info. This led me to my love of the Doxa SUB models (I currently own 5 and have had many more). I always hoped I would find an original in someone’s collection or yard sale. When I opened my email this morning, I saw the one from Synchron and opened it to my surprise and saw the new Military. I scrambled to open the website to see if I was too late to order. Luckily I was able to get my order in for the PVD version and I asked to have a specific # caseback. I’m excited to say the least!


----------



## Sub_Ventures (Mar 10, 2021)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yes, where VAT applies. If you're in the U.S., that charge disappears during checkout. Shipping was $10 so the total cost was an even $1000.


Thanks for the reply. Just placed my order for the SS version, nice.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Heaton's got it on the wrist today. Great marketing move by Synchron/Marei.

https://www.instagram.com/jasonheaton


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Heaton's got it on the wrist today. Great marketing move by Synchron/Marei.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/jasonheaton
> 
> ...


_The hype machine whirs into action_


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

tacit said:


> _The hype machine whirs into action_


Yep. Not Marei's first rodeo. But it wouldn't work if the watch didn't look so damn good!


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yep. Not Marei's first rodeo. But it wouldn't work if the watch didn't look so damn good!


Completely agree. I have wanted vintage diver aesthetic with good build quality for several years, but I have never wanted to pay Doxa prices. This dial is absolutely wild and this also has to be one of my favorite handsets I've seen on a dive watch. I gravitated more toward the PVD, but the brushed steel looked great in Jason's pictures. I decided what the hell $10 shipping, no tax, may as well buy both now while they're available and decide later.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone know what is going on with the $10 shipping charge?

On the website it says "Free Shipping on Pre-Orders to USA & Canada". Yet I was charged $10 on my order for shipping to USA.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

DEMO111 said:


> Anyone know what is going on with the $10 shipping charge?
> 
> On the website it says "Free Shipping on Pre-Orders to USA & Canada". Yet I was charged $10 on my order for shipping to USA.


I saw that but an extra $10 at checkout didn't stop me from jumping on these at the $990 price vs. the $1290 that they will be in a few months time or less. If you _really_ want to you could send them a message about it. If they respond and take it off, PM me as I'd happily accept any discounts.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

tacit said:


> I saw that but an extra $10 at checkout didn't stop me from jumping on these at the $990 price vs. the $1290 that they will be in a few months time or less. If you _really_ want to you could send them a message about it. If they respond and take it off, PM me as I'd happily accept any discounts.


No big deal. I just saw the order added shipping to USA. I wondered if that happened with everyone.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I wonder how the PVD would look wearing that green/olive Tropic?


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> I wonder how the PVD would look wearing that green/olive Tropic?


Bet it will look great. I may order one of those straps in advance. Just asked Synchron about shipping time for the plain stainless model and they told me 2 weeks. It will be a long two week wait!


----------



## raccoon17 (Jan 22, 2012)

wiesi1989 said:


> Its sent from Vienna, Austria - like all Synchron stuff (Aquadive, Aquastar, Tropic, Isofrane and earlier Doxa - before they became a fashion-like brand )


I am from Czech republic, so do I order from Shop - Synchron Watches or what? Or is there somewhere else to order from Europe?
I have it like 150 km to Vienna, haha.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

tacit said:


> _The hype machine whirs into action_


Does he work for Synchron? If not, why is he modeling its wristwatch?


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

fellini212 said:


> Does he work for Synchron? If not, why is he modeling their wristwatch?


Jason Heaton is a journalist that writes for Hodinkee and is one half of the TGN podcast. Looks like Rick sent him a press example of the new Synchron Military and today the embargo expired to pair with the release.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

tacit said:


> Jason Heaton is a journalist that writes for Hodinkee and is one half of the TGN podcast. Looks like Rick sent him a press example of the new Synchron Military and today the embargo expired to pair with the release.


I don't know. Those photos and the text read like ad copy.

'Journalist' is a pretty flexible notion in this case.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

The FOMO is strong with this one, lol.....I went ahead and bit the bullet on a stainless version. I'm seeing conflicting info - on one page it states you get a Tropic strap and Isofrane on another it states you get the Tropic or Optional Isofrane? Either way, I'd probably want the Tropic or mounted on a Nato to be honest but was curious if someone knew the specifics?


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Just realized this watch has a countdown bezel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

fellini212 said:


> I don't know. Those photos and the text read like ad copy.
> 
> 'Journalist' is a pretty flexible notion in this case.


If you took the time to read his writing on Hodinkee or his personal blog I think you would understand why I used "journalist" in the context. It is completely appropriate here. He is also a writer currently writing his first book.

It is a common pipeline for watch blogs, sites, or outlets receiving new watches before they are released so they can develop their own opinions, write, etc. I'm not discounting the opportunity for these writers to be influenced by money in writing about these pieces, but Jason is a true dive watch and diving enthusiast. I have some inherent trust in his sense of bad from good in this sphere and I highly doubt he would tarnish his reputation endorsing something that wasn't fit to be endorsed.

For what it's worth your questioning of my attribution of the "journalist" title to Jason is completely irrelevant for the discussion of the new watch. But, I will include a handy definition that directly applies here.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

hooliganjrs said:


> The FOMO is strong with this one, lol.....I went ahead and bit the bullet on a stainless version. I'm seeing conflicting info - on one page it states you get a Tropic strap and Isofrane on another it states you get the Tropic or Optional Isofrane? Either way, I'd probably want the Tropic or mounted on a Nato to be honest but was curious if someone knew the specifics?


I ordered the steel also and not sure what the deal is with the strap, I requested mine come on a black Isofrane in the comments when ordering, but do see where it looks like it comes with both but on the site it says or.Guess I will ask them to be sure.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

tacit said:


> If you took the time to read his writing on Hodinkee or his personal blog I think you would understand why I used "journalist" in the context. It is completely appropriate here. He is also a writer currently writing his first book.
> 
> It is a common pipeline for watch blogs, sites, or outlets receiving new watches before they are released so they can develop their own opinions, write, etc. I'm not discounting the opportunity for these writers to be influenced by money in writing about these pieces, but Jason is a true dive watch and diving enthusiast. I have some inherent trust in his sense of bad from good in this sphere and I highly doubt he would tarnish his reputation endorsing something that wasn't fit to be endorsed.
> 
> ...


All true as far as it goes.

But as a reader I depend as much on his disinterest as I do on his enthusiasm or his expertise.

The Instagram post in question still reads and looks like ad copy. As evidenced by posts like this:



uvalaw2005 said:


> Heaton's got it on the wrist today. Great marketing move by Synchron/Marei.





tacit said:


> _The hype machine whirs into action_


He should be mindful - as all journalists should - regarding even _the appearance_ of preference or bias.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Shows how overpriced the 300/300T is - puts Doxa in a quandary as thiers will be at least the price of a 300T which will start to look kinda stupid...and if its not then why are the 300s so expensive when it'll have the same movement, case etc...Its a dial that would look great with other colours too...


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

So here is the deal with the straps, you have a choice of either a tropic or isofrane, you provide your selection in the comments when ordering. I asked for a black Isofrane because I am not fond of the extreme taper on the tropics. Shipping of the steel version in two weeks.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Thx Ren, I guess I'll probably get a tropic strap as I didn't specify. Got too excited just to get my order in, lol.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

I would love tears if Rick has a patent on the hands of the synchron. Doxa army would be completely destroyed haha


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

2500M_Sub said:


> So here is the deal with the straps, you have a choice of either a tropic or isofrane, you provide your selection in the comments when ordering. I asked for a black Isofrane because I am not fond of the extreme taper on the tropics. Shipping of the steel version in two weeks.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren





hooliganjrs said:


> Thx Ren, I guess I'll probably get a tropic strap as I didn't specify. Got too excited just to get my order in, lol.


Thanks a million for writing this here. I didn't specify my straps on my order either. Considering I ordered one of each model, I just talked with a CS rep via their chat function and requested that a note was added to my order so I could get one of the black Isofrane straps and one of the black Tropic straps then decide when they get here.

@hooliganjrs You should be able request the change to Isofrane using the same method for your order!


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

nitron135 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMPGjMGLijE/
> 
> Doxa's post has now been amended to say that the image is just one of the original executions from way back rather than vaguely insinuating (as many, myself included, originally read it) that it is their new prototype. Presuming that it was, at least partly, based on Hodinkee's Jason Heaton saying that the handset is wrong and giving it a thumbs down.
> ...


I'm curious: how do you know that half were sold through as of 5 hours ago?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

tacit said:


> Thanks a million for writing this here. I didn't specify my straps on my order either. Considering I ordered one of each model, I just talked with a CS rep via their chat function and requested that a note was added to my order so I could get one of the black Isofrane straps and one of the black Tropic straps then decide when they get here.
> 
> @hooliganjrs You should be able request the change to Isofrane using the same method for your order!


Just used the chat function and got the Iso added. Thanks a ton guys!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Here is Jason's write up! It requires a log in to Jason's blog / personal writing outlet. There is a free option for the account vs paid subscription.









Playing Army


A review of the new Synchron Military




swimpruf.substack.com


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Isofrane too, thank’s for the tip 

no requested serial number available though... well, worth a try anyway


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

There's actually a Doxa Army for sale righ now on Chrono24 with hands like on the Doxa "teaser" image so supposedly some were sold like this... Perhaps the original ones looked like this, with the standard minute and hour hands and they later swithed to the "arrow" ones? Perhaps Doxa will release their variant with these hands to differ from the Synchron and say that these are more "vintage"/original?


----------



## Sub_Ventures (Mar 10, 2021)

2500M_Sub said:


> So here is the deal with the straps, you have a choice of either a tropic or isofrane, you provide your selection in the comments when ordering. I asked for a black Isofrane because I am not fond of the extreme taper on the tropics. Shipping of the steel version in two weeks.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


Is there a way to contact after order is done and specify which strap? Are you sure it doesn't come with both as specified under technical specs? Thanks in advance.

*Straps*: 20mm signed ISOfrane & TROPIC Rubber


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Sub_Ventures said:


> Is there a way to contact after order is done and specify which strap? Are you sure it doesn't come with both as specified under technical specs? Thanks in advance.
> 
> *Straps*: 20mm signed ISOfrane & TROPIC Rubber


Not sure what you're quoting, but on my page it shows this:









You can change your strap option with support



tacit said:


> Thanks a million for writing this here. I didn't specify my straps on my order either. Considering I ordered one of each model, I just talked with a CS rep via their chat function and requested that a note was added to my order so I could get one of the black Isofrane straps and one of the black Tropic straps then decide when they get here.
> 
> @hooliganjrs You should be able request the change to Isofrane using the same method for your order!


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

tacit said:


> I'm curious: how do you know that half were sold through as of 5 hours ago?


That was part of "_I talked to Synchron support briefly and they said..._". Don't have any insight past that.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Watching this unfold today has been almost as much fun as watching the GME market rollercoaster today.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

nitron135 said:


> That was part of "_I talked to Synchron support briefly and they said..._". Don't have any insight past that.


My reading comprehension took a tumble. Thanks for helping me read good!


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

tacit said:


> My reading comprehension took a tumble. Thanks for helping me read good!


No worries! For all I know, it may be a standard dealer "about half" which could mean literally anything 😂. Though, with all the attention and price point, I was inclined to take it at face value. Their website doesn't seem to do real-time stock so no way to check, sadly.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Couldn't take it any longer and pulled the trigger on the Stainless !!


----------



## Sub_Ventures (Mar 10, 2021)

tacit said:


> Not sure what you're quoting, but on my page it shows this:
> View attachment 15758562
> 
> 
> You can change your strap option with support


This was via email on the order page at bottom?



*SYNCHRON MILITARY DIVER RE-EDITION
TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS*

 
*Case*: 42mm, Stainless steel
 
*Calibre*: Genuine Swiss-made ETA-2824 Elabore grade automatic 
 
*Water resistance*: 300m _(30atm)_
 
*Crystal*: Domed, AR-coated sapphire
 
*Bezel*: 120-click uni-directional rotating, with sapphire crystal insert and luminous timing ring
 
*Straps*: 20mm signed ISOfrane & TROPIC Rubber
 
*Shipping begins March 2021*

 


ORDER NOW​


----------



## Sub_Ventures (Mar 10, 2021)

Sub_Ventures said:


> This was via email on the order page at bottom?
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


I emailed them anyways, thanks.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Sub_Ventures said:


> Is there a way to contact after order is done and specify which strap? Are you sure it doesn't come with both as specified under technical specs? Thanks in advance.
> 
> *Straps*: 20mm signed ISOfrane & TROPIC Rubber


I contacted support and they said the email was a mistake it's one strap your choice. Guess you can contact support with your order number and specify

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

So tempting ..... must resist (and sell a load of watches first).

Very good looking watch, gets  from me!


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Really like these, but the fact there are no detailed prices or even a website makes me extremely wary as a potential customer.

I mean what kind of company doesn't even have a basic web page, Google searches for "synchron military" or "synchron watches" gives no relevant results whatsoever, it's like they don't exist outside the US at all.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Anders_Flint said:


> Really like these, but the fact there are no detailed prices or even a website makes me extremely wary as a potential customer.
> 
> I mean what kind of company doesn't even have a basic web page, Google searches for "synchron military" or "synchron watches" gives no relevant results whatsoever, it's like they don't exist outside the US at all.


Rick Marei makes them.. if that doesn't mean anything, then I would be wary too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Chronomatic said:


> Pretty cool! Just don't think I'll bite though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bite yet? I'm guessing a week to sell out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Rick Marei makes them.. if that doesn't mean anything, then I would be wary too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm aware of Rick's connection to the brand, but even so, to folks outside the US, these are basically vapourware right now, no details, no prices, no website. If it hadn't been for this forum and a friend sharing an email link, I wouldn't even know these existed.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Anders_Flint said:


> I'm aware of Rick's connection to the brand, but even so, to folks outside the US, these are basically vapourware right now, no details, no prices, no website. If it hadn't been for this forum and a friend sharing an email link, I wouldn't even know these existed.


Ah sorry I misunderstood you. You are right about everything you stated. But I guess it's a word of mouth style and has worked before with Doxa.

Now Jason heatons blog and insta is gaining major traction. If that helps you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Anders_Flint said:


> I'm aware of Rick's connection to the brand, but even so, to folks outside the US, these are basically vapourware right now, no details, no prices, no website. If it hadn't been for this forum and a friend sharing an email link, I wouldn't even know these existed.


I honestly don't know much about the European side of things except that buyers in the USA will have the watches shipped within the USA and buyers in Europe will have theirs shipped from within Europe. I know people were worried about taxes if the watches if they were shipped from the USA.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yep. Not Marei's first rodeo. But it wouldn't work if the watch didn't look so damn good!
> 
> View attachment 15758250


Can't even put into words how much I hate bunds.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Anders_Flint said:


> I'm aware of Rick's connection to the brand, but even so, to folks outside the US, these are basically vapourware right now, no details, no prices, no website. If it hadn't been for this forum and a friend sharing an email link, I wouldn't even know these existed.


I don't think there's much presence anywhere, really. It seems as though Rick expected word-of-mouth and social media to do the work for him (and it seems to be working). The website makes clear that folks can order no matter where they are located.






Terms of sale - Synchron Watches


Terms of sale and use Any sale of Product(s) via the Website will be on the basis of these Terms of Sale. We suggest you print a copy of these and retain them for your records. SERVICE AVAILABILITY The Website is only intended for use by customers worldwide YOUR STATUS By placing an order on […]




synchronusa.com







> The price of any Products listed on our Website is in US Dollars. These prices are available to any customer worldwide, this does not include any local taxes. For EU customers, 20% VAT will be calculated during checkout and will be displayed to you before you continue to the payment page, then will be added to the listed price.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Can't even put into words how much I hate bunds.


Yeah, not to my taste either, but she's a great photographer so I let it slide ?


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Stev0 said:


> The PVD is more accurate but most of the originals now look like the stainless version as the black has worn off! Can't go wrong with either. I went SS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not sure about that. This catalogue/ad pic from 1969 shows the shine of steel. But in some pics of vintage ones, you can see hints of pvd that did not get completely rubbed off.










Ordered mine in steel earlier today. Been waiting a long time for this. Thanks Rick!


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

dinexus said:


> Watching this unfold today has been almost as much fun as watching the GME market rollercoaster today.


Ahhh, I watched that GME sht-show too.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I don't think there's much presence anywhere, really. It seems as though Rick expected word-of-mouth and social media to do the work for him (and it seems to be working). The website makes clear that folks can order no matter where they are located.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your absolutely right, to be fair word of mouth is an incredibly powerful tool.

But even after hearing about the watch they're quite hard to find, unless you remember the exact web address (synchronusa.com), their website can't be located via Google searches (at least in the UK), which is most folks primary way of finding anything these days.

I will say, that having finally tracked down their web site, I was pleasantly surprised to see, even with added VAT, it still comes in less than a Doxa sub 200, obviously import and customs charges will probably bump that up a little, but still a bargain.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Anders_Flint said:


> Your absolutely right, to be fair word of mouth is an incredibly powerful tool.
> 
> But even after hearing about the watch they're quite hard to find, unless you remember the exact web address (synchronusa.com), their website can't be located via Google searches (at least in the UK), which is most folks primary way of finding anything these days.
> 
> I will say, that having finally tracked down their web site, I was pleasantly surprised to see, even with added VAT, it still comes in less than a Doxa sub 200, obviously import and customs charges will probably bump that up a little, but still a bargain.


Yeah, doesn't show up in Google searches here either. I guess my point was that it is equally hard to find here in the U.S., so don't feel slighted from overseas.


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Hopefully being hard to find will keep flippers away for a little and let people who want one the chance. Wishful thinking haha

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Anders_Flint said:


> I'm aware of Rick's connection to the brand, but even so, to folks outside the US, these are basically vapourware right now, no details, no prices, no website. If it hadn't been for this forum and a friend sharing an email link, I wouldn't even know these existed.


Here is the Website link in case you can't find it for the pre-order:
Pre-order - Synchron Watches


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

Ordered the SS version frantically this AM after seeing the posts and digging up the email. Probably the coolest and one of the more obscure designs Doxa ever produced. I do have to admit, recent Doxa productions have not been incredibly impressive. Their "prototype" rendition response to this equally so, def misses a lot of marks. Glad I was able to order one while this lasts, I can't imagine Doxa will produce anything that is as true as the Synchron version appears to be and I expect it will be about twice the price.

From a frank perspective the current "Doxa" doesn't seem to have any more legacy inheritance of it vintage productions than the Sychron Group. But, that's just like, my opinion man. Not saying anything anyone hasn't already said here. Just happy to be getting one of these. Lets try to have a good Wednesday.


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

Like many of us I received the email about this watch yesterday. I thought I could sit on this for a couple weeks and mull over if I really want to pull the trigger or go ahead with my original plan and get that Seiko SBDC105 I've been eyeing for a while.
This thread makes me realize I don't have that luxury of time to get it straight. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Is it just me, or does there seem to be SEVERAL low post count (< 100) Posters on this thread (and others that are focused only on this watch) who's ONLY posts are relevant only to this watch? Perhaps it's just my cynicism/paranoia...but something sure seems suspect...???


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Is it just me, or does there seem to be SEVERAL low post count (< 100) Posters on this thread (and others that are focused only on this watch) who's ONLY posts are relevant only to this watch? Perhaps it's just my cynicism/paranoia...but something sure seems suspect...???


Yeah thanks, I've used this profile to purchase from the sales corner for years. Then I finally use it on a daily basis and had my post count busted down a couple hundred via moderation because I had a high activity over a 2 month span following an attempt to sell on said sales corner. That one still pisses me off, probably why my usage is still sporadic on WUS.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Is it just me, or does there seem to be SEVERAL low post count (< 100) Posters on this thread (and others that are focused only on this watch) who's ONLY posts are relevant only to this watch? Perhaps it's just my cynicism/paranoia...but something sure seems suspect...???


I don't have the energy to try and figure out who you mean but, at least since I started posting this afternoon, the conversation seems largely to be amongst a well established group of contributing members.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Got the email last night and passed on it til moments ago, I've been on a Glycine kick lately all of which have larger exposed dials that I've gotten used to, with a 37mm bezel, the dial opening is gonna be small, but damn, it's a bada$$ piece, stainless ordered with Iso requested


----------



## horolo_gy (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm really close to ordering the DLC version, but it really bothers me that the lume on the bezel is white on it, so it doesn't match the lume on the dial


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I hemmed and hawed about this one.


I ultimately caved. Stainless is ordered.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Too hard to do actual research as solid information is hard to come by on this release......
Does this watch actually qualify for "Swiss made" designation, or is the description of the movement having that effect on the fans? I am well aware that achieving Swiss made designation is not all that and not hard to do, but alas......it is important to me. There is no designation of it as far as I can tell on the dial at six nor on the case back. You would think it would be touted by Synchron if they could. Or is it similar to many microbrands with Eta, Sellita, or STP movements. 
Thanks in advance for solid info, or links to solid info. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Would be interested to know why no “Swiss Made” on dial. Also don’t understand the introductory price... they will sell out before reaching the rrp therefore the @real”price is what we are paying. Doesn’t matter, I still bought one 🙂. I’ll probably end up flipping it as my wrist is too big for the smaller case Doxas, I just want to see one 😁


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

raccoon17 said:


> I am from Czech republic, so do I order from Shop - Synchron Watches or what? Or is there somewhere else to order from Europe?
> I have it like 150 km to Vienna, haha.


I only have 100km to synchron but that doesn't matter  you can't pick it up, just order from the site.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Sorry when I see that dial it reminds me of this










I would get a headache looking at that dial! Not very legible as to getting a quick idea of what the time is IMHO.



Lifer24 said:


> View attachment 15756903
> View attachment 15756904
> 
> 1290 USD.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

dumberdrummer said:


> Is it just me, or does there seem to be SEVERAL low post count (< 100) Posters on this thread (and others that are focused only on this watch) who's ONLY posts are relevant only to this watch? Perhaps it's just my cynicism/paranoia...but something sure seems suspect...???


You are a funny guy. Just put your aluminium foil back on head and keep moving on with your paranoia. I´m tempted to this comment to be honest, don´t know what should be suspect here?!
I´m (for my part) just interested in the watches from Doxa, so I don´t have a higher post count - probably because I´m usually posting on german forums


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Silmatic said:


> Would be interested to know why no "Swiss Made" on dial. Also don't understand the introductory price... they will sell out before reaching the rrp therefore the @real"price is what we are paying. Doesn't matter, I still bought one ?. I'll probably end up flipping it as my wrist is too big for the smaller case Doxas, I just want to see one ?


Maybe thats because they use german made cnc cases - probably that doesnt fit with the criteria of swiss made.






FH - The criteria for strengthening the Swiss made label







www.fhs.swiss


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

They are social media influencers planted by Snychron to drum up enthusiasm for the watch. Looks like they earned their money. Did you notice one of them has the "Austrian" flag on his profile on the left. The same locale as Synchron.



dumberdrummer said:


> Is it just me, or does there seem to be SEVERAL low post count (< 100) Posters on this thread (and others that are focused only on this watch) who's ONLY posts are relevant only to this watch? Perhaps it's just my cynicism/paranoia...but something sure seems suspect...???


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

So you just happened to mossey on over to WUS from the German forums just when this watch is introduced to the public?

Very interesting timing on your part. I agree with the other poster -the guy you said was a funny guy who wears tin foil on his head. You have "Social Media Influencer" written all over you! If I were writing the U.S. Department of Labor's Dictionary of Occupational Titles - I would use your posts here as a case study!



wiesi1989 said:


> You are a funny guy. Just put your aluminium foil back on head and keep moving on with your paranoia. I´m tempted to this comment to be honest, don´t know what should be suspect here?!
> I´m (for my part) just interested in the watches from Doxa, so I don´t have a higher post count - probably because I´m usually posting on german forums


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Lol. Sure, earned money on this, thats why I paid for the watch like everyone else does.

Ridiculous, I´m out here. Have fun with your foil and watch out that the Aliens don´t kidnap you...

Someones enthuasiastic about a watch and you assume social media influencing... I don´t even have the watch yet, otherwise I would post pics and tell everyone how great it is. Maybe you should think before you suspect anyone with "social media influencing" 

Should I start suspecting you some clishees because you are american?


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Low post count too, was after a Doxa for a while, jumped on this one because it speaks to me at a price point I can’t ignore.

Now that I’m an influencer, where is my money (or the free gifts) ?


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Ludi said:


> Low post count too, was after a Doxa for a while, jumped on this one because it speaks to me at a price point I can't ignore.
> 
> Now that I'm an influencer, where is my money (or the free gifts) ?


Should we start hyping some Rolex watches? Or Seiko SKX, maybe I can sell them much more expensive after we manipulized social media lol

If we could get back on topic that would be fine. But yeah, I said above. I´m out. Maybe I should influence some Submariners, maybe I get one for free


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't feed the trolls


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

sfnewguy said:


> So you just happened to mossey on over to WUS from the German forums just when this watch is introduced to the public?
> 
> Very interesting timing on your part. I agree with the other poster -the guy you said was a funny guy who wears tin foil on his head. You have "Social Media Influencer" written all over you! If I were writing the U.S. Department of Labor's Dictionary of Occupational Titles - I would use your posts here as a case study!


I came here from the Swedish watch forums since I knew that there would be a lot of discussions about this release here. How is that a problem? I'm also super pumped about this watch since I think that it looks freakin' amazing. I also bought one. So sue me. 🧐


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

wiesi1989 said:


> Maybe thats because they use german made cnc cases - probably that doesnt fit with the criteria of swiss made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you provide a link or verification that these are German cases? I cannot find any of these kind of "specs" anywhere about this watch.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

wheelbuilder said:


> Can you provide a link or verification that these are German cases? I cannot find any of these kind of "specs" anywhere about this watch.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Got this information from the chat-function of the website - a friend of mine asked where they are made.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

I agree about the Swiss Made thing - its not that hard to claim and far from means the watch is actually made in Switzerland so if Synchron could claim it they would have. Lots of activity it seems on this release, love cushion cases etc but I've enough light coloured dial divers watches just now - looked hard at it though. I'm kinda agreeing that on the wrist it might be a bit busy between the 'checker' dial and funky hands. Liking the price though compared with Doxa - least he's not touting this as a 'limited edition' then adding more 'limited editions' of the same watch with slight changes/different colours as he has a history of.


----------



## Speedamatuer (Jul 21, 2016)

Does anyone else see no reply and view count and latest post time on this thread in the f34 menu?

Also low post count, bought the watch too, am awaiting my influencer benefits.

There's also an original with "correct" hands for sale on here: Rare Vintage Doxa Army Dive Watch for sale no trades.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

8505davids said:


> I agree about the Swiss Made thing - its not that hard to claim and far from means the watch is actually made in Switzerland so if Synchron could claim it they would have. Lots of activity it seems on this release, love cushion cases etc but I've enough light coloured dial divers watches just now - looked hard at it though. I'm kinda agreeing that on the wrist it might be a bit busy between the 'checker' dial and funky hands. Liking the price though compared with Doxa - least he's not touting this as a 'limited edition' then adding more 'limited editions' of the same watch with slight changes/different colours as he has a history of.


Hi, continuing the Aquadive tradition, where Synchron makes Swiss , German and European Made watches by the true meaning of the term and not by the legal definition of it, the Synchron Military is created, assembled in Switzerland and houses a genuine Swiss ETA movement.
Rick said in several interviews that he is fed up with brands trying to legally work around definitions to find loopholes to call their products SWISS MADE. What you need to know as a customer who's putting his hard earned money in Synchron's pockets, is that from the warranty card, strap even, the springbars and the packaging and most importantly, the watch case, movement, that means, *ALMOST *everything included in the package is of European or Swiss origin. So please call it German, Swiss or European Made, whichever suits better.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Speedamatuer said:


> Does anyone else see no reply and view count and latest post time on this thread in the f34 menu?


That's because the thread was moved to the Dive Watch forum (f74) - you can see the folder structure at the top of the page just above the thread title. There you'll see the normal reply/view count etc.









Dive watches


Dedicated to Dive watches




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Synchron said:


> Hi, continuing the Aquadive tradition, where Synchron makes *Swiss , German and European Made watches by the true meaning of the term and not by the legal definition *of it, the Synchron Military is created, assembled in Switzerland and houses a genuine Swiss ETA movement.
> Rick said in several interviews that he is fed up with brands trying to legally work around definitions to find loopholes to call their products SWISS MADE. What you need to know as a customer who's putting his hard earned money in Synchron's pockets, is that from the warranty card, strap even, the springbars and the packaging and most importantly, the watch case, movement, that means, *ALMOST *everything included in the package is of European or Swiss origin. So please call it German, Swiss or European Made, whichever suits better.


um, what?


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

wheelbuilder said:


> Too hard to do actual research as solid information is hard to come by on this release......
> Does this watch actually qualify for "Swiss made" designation, or is the description of the movement having that effect on the fans? I am well aware that achieving Swiss made designation is not all that and not hard to do, but alas......it is important to me. There is no designation of it as far as I can tell on the dial at six nor on the case back. You would think it would be touted by Synchron if they could. Or is it similar to many microbrands with Eta, Sellita, or STP movements.
> Thanks in advance for solid info, or links to solid info.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk





Silmatic said:


> Would be interested to know why no "Swiss Made" on dial. Also don't understand the introductory price... they will sell out before reaching the rrp therefore the @real"price is what we are paying. Doesn't matter, I still bought one ?. I'll probably end up flipping it as my wrist is too big for the smaller case Doxas, I just want to see one ?





wheelbuilder said:


> Can you provide a link or verification that these are German cases? I cannot find any of these kind of "specs" anywhere about this watch.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Maybe a watch "journalist" can ask some questions about how and where the components are sourced and assembled.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

fellini212 said:


> Maybe a watch "journalist" can ask some questions about how and where the components are sourced and assembled.





Synchron said:


> Hi, continuing the Aquadive tradition, where Synchron makes Swiss , German and European Made watches by the true meaning of the term and not by the legal definition of it, the Synchron Military is created, assembled in Switzerland and houses a genuine Swiss ETA movement.
> Rick said in several interviews that he is fed up with brands trying to legally work around definitions to find loopholes to call their products SWISS MADE. What you need to know as a customer who's putting his hard earned money in Synchron's pockets, is that from the warranty card, strap even, the springbars and the packaging and most importantly, the watch case, movement, that means, *ALMOST *everything included in the package is of European or Swiss origin. So please call it German, Swiss or European Made, whichever suits better.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Sorry, but as I pointed out upthread, that post doesn't actually say anything.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

fellini212 said:


> Sorry, but as I pointed out upthread, that post doesn't actually say anything.


It certainly doesn't say _everything_, but it says some things. I read it to say that the case, movement, strap, spring bars, packaging, and warranty card are European or Swiss made. And you can reasonably infer that some other components are not. Happy for Synchron to clarify if I read that wrong.

Though I personally don't care, since we know enough about the watch industry to know that many Swiss manufacturers source components from Asia and still find a way to call the watch "Swiss Made" without disclosing the origins of each individual component. As a result, I don't expect/demand more transparency from smaller brands under the illusion that I'm getting any real information when I see "Swiss Made" on the dial.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


> It certainly doesn't say _everything_, but it says some things. I read it to say that the case, movement, strap, spring bars, packaging, and warranty card are European or Swiss made. And you can reasonably infer that some other components are not. Happy for Synchron to clarify if I read that wrong.
> 
> Though I personally don't care, since we know enough about the watch industry to know that many Swiss manufacturers source components from Asia and still find a way to call the watch "Swiss Made" without disclosing the origins of each individual component. As a result, I don't expect/demand more transparency from smaller brands under the illusion that I'm getting any real information when I see "Swiss Made" on the dial.


Same manufacturer is happy to put 'Swiss Made' on the face of watches that qualify as such. The term either matters or it doesn't.





__





Watches – Synchron Watches Store







shop.synchronwatches.com


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Mine has shipped already looking forward to it for sure. Putting 2 straps in writing and then only shipping with one is weak business IMHO - it was crystal clear in the offer I won't cry about it but definitely seems a bit shady. If you're going to put something out edit it first or suffer the concequences...


*Straps*: 20mm signed ISOfrane & TROPIC Rubber
*Shipping begins March 2021*


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

fellini212 said:


> Same manufacturer is happy to put 'Swiss Made' on the face of watches that qualify as such. The term either matters or it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It either matters or it doesn't _to different people_. It doesn't matter to me. I'm no more likely to buy the Aquastar or Synchron with or without that designation. Just like someone earlier in the thread, wheelbuilder I think, said that the "Swiss Made" designation does matter to him, even though he is aware of the loopholes. And that's his right and he gets to vote with his wallet like the rest of us.

Since there are people who are attracted to the "Swiss Made" designation - while I doubt anyone is _less likely_ to buy because of it - I think a manufacturer is silly not to put it on the dial if it qualifies.

So it seems reasonable to assume that the Synchron does not so qualify - either because of a German case or otherwise - and then decide for yourself if that matters. Plenty of "Swiss Made" divers out there for those that want one.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Max Rebo said:


> Mine has shipped already looking forward to it for sure. Putting 2 straps in writing and then only shipping with one is weak business IMHO - it was crystal clear in the offer I won't cry about it but definitely seems a bit shady. If you're going to put something out edit it first or suffer the concequences...
> 
> 
> *Straps*: 20mm signed ISOfrane & TROPIC Rubber
> *Shipping begins March 2021*


Agreed, that was my beef also but went ahead and specified Isofrane as I can go back and throw a Tropic, or nato/zulu for less cost. Congrats on the ship notice, haven't received anything other than processing order from yesterday

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Max Rebo said:


> Mine has shipped already looking forward to it for sure. Putting 2 straps in writing and then only shipping with one is weak business IMHO - it was crystal clear in the offer I won't cry about it but definitely seems a bit shady. If you're going to put something out edit it first or suffer the concequences...
> 
> 
> *Straps*: 20mm signed ISOfrane & TROPIC Rubber
> *Shipping begins March 2021*


I saw that somewhere but I also saw this...
*STRAP: GENUINE ANTHRACITE TROPIC RUBBER STRAP OR OPTIONAL GENUINE ISOfrane strap*
Obviously a typo.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


> It either matters or it doesn't _to different people_. It doesn't matter to me. I'm no more likely to buy the Aquastar or Synchron with or without that designation. Just like someone earlier in the thread, wheelbuilder I think, said that the "Swiss Made" designation does matter to him, even though he is aware of the loopholes. And that's his right and he gets to vote with his wallet like the rest of us.
> 
> Since there are people who are attracted to the "Swiss Made" designation - while I doubt anyone is _less likely_ to buy because of it - I think a manufacturer is silly not to put it on the dial if it qualifies.
> 
> So it seems reasonable to assume that the Synchron does not so qualify - either because of a German case or otherwise - and then decide for yourself if that matters. Plenty of "Swiss Made" divers out there for those that want one.


As true as this seems to be, as a consumer I can't indulge that existential wrestling match you describe - "is Swiss Made important to me or not?" - without some objective facts in evidence.

I don't expect the manufacturer to be 100% transparent about these things.

That's the journalist's job.

Even at this price point, the watch should have an origin story and a clear, knowable chain of manufacture.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

fellini212 said:


> As true as this seems to be, as a consumer I can't indulge that existential wrestling match you describe - "is Swiss Made important to me or not?" - without some objective facts in evidence.
> 
> I don't expect the manufacturer to be 100% transparent about these things.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we're just on totally different pages here. Which is okay! I come from the starting point that "Swiss Made" is pretty much a meaningless designation, provides no "objective facts," and definitely does not provide "an origin story and a clear, knowable chain of manufacture." So whether it is a Longines Hydroconquest or an Oris Aquis or whatever "Swiss Made" diver you pick at this price point, my view is that we have very little objective information about the origin or chain of manufacture. I thus have no expectation or demand that smaller brands (be it Synchron or Sinn or Christopher Ward, etc) provide it, and would happily buy any of the above.

I recognize that others have different views and have no problem with the effort to seek more information. Just giving voice to those of us who don't care. 🤣


----------



## MARATHON&ALLOTHERS (Mar 24, 2009)

fellini212 said:


> As true as this seems to be, as a consumer I can't indulge that existential wrestling match you describe - "is Swiss Made important to me or not?" - without some objective facts in evidence.
> 
> I don't expect the manufacturer to be 100% transparent about these things.
> 
> ...


Here's your knowable chain of manufacturing
*What you need to know as a customer who's putting his hard earned money in Synchron's pockets, is that from the warranty card, strap even, the springbars and the packaging and most importantly, the watch case, movement, that means, ALMOST everything included in the package is of European or Swiss origin*


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

From the fact that they have quoted a 'normal' price for the watch looks like they intend making more than the 500 therefore this isn't a limited edition as such - more a numbered edition on an unlimited watch - much like Yema does when they release a new model. Don't have an issue with this long as its clear there will be more than 500 made.
Looking forward to seeing some real life customer wrist pics when they arrive. What price a full line up of Synchron Subs at the same price point - now that would be interesting ...!


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yeah, we're just on totally different pages here. Which is okay! I come from the starting point that "Swiss Made" is pretty much a meaningless designation, provides no "objective facts," and definitely does not provide "an origin story and a clear, knowable chain of manufacture." So whether it is a Longines Hydroconquest or an Oris Aquis or whatever "Swiss Made" diver you pick at this price point, my view is that we have very little objective information about the origin or chain of manufacture. I thus have no expectation or demand that smaller brands (be it Synchron or Sinn or Christopher Ward, etc), and would happily buy any of the above.
> 
> I recognize that others have different views and have no problem with the effort to seek more information. Just giving voice to those of us who don't care. 🤣


Sorry, but one set of objective facts you had in hand was the set of rules designating what is and isn't "Swiss Made."

You used that evidence to decide the phrase (for you) was meaningless.

I largely agree, as that designation has been so watered down over the years by the manufacturers themselves. It's like trying to determine what constitutes an "American car."

That said, there's still a chain of manufacture that can be objectively described by a journalist as an act of consumer advocacy. That people here keep reposting _this_ as if an anonymous post on a message board answers something is kind of heartbreaking.



MARATHON&ALLOTHERS said:


> Here's your knowable chain of manufacturing
> *What you need to know as a customer who's putting his hard earned money in Synchron's pockets, is that from the warranty card, strap even, the springbars and the packaging and most importantly, the watch case, movement, that means, ALMOST everything included in the package is of European or Swiss origin*


I expect more transparency from small outfits, not less.

There's a tremendous lack of transparency in the watch business generally, not only among makers but among the writers who act as their _de facto_ marketing departments.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

fellini212 said:


> Sorry, but one set of objective facts you had in hand was the set of rules designating what is and isn't "Swiss Made."
> 
> You used that evidence to decide the phrase (for you) was meaningless.
> 
> ...


The rules governing "Swiss Made" designations have been discussed to death. My view is the definitions of cost and value in those rules are inherently prone to subjective interpretation and thus manipulation by manufacturers. I'd go so far as to say it is subjectivity masquerading as objective rules, arguably worse than simple opacity. So I will respectfully disagree with your premise, thank you for the discourse, and wait patiently for my tracking number.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


> The rules governing "Swiss Made" designations have been discussed to death. My view is the definitions of cost and value in those rules are inherently prone to subjective interpretation and thus manipulation by manufacturers. I'd go so far as to say it is subjectivity masquerading as objective rules, arguably worse than simple opacity. So I will respectfully disagree with your premise, thank you for the discourse, and wait patiently for my tracking number.


Sorry, but that's exactly what I said.

The list of rules objectively exists.

Your reading of those rules led you to believe they were nonsense and of no use to you.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Well the SS version is now out of stock. Did anyone find out if the black case is PVD or DLC?


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

fellini212 said:


> Sorry, but that's exactly what I said.
> 
> The list of rules objectively exists.
> 
> Your reading of those rules led you to believe they were nonsense and of no use to you.


I feel like you are just trolling and playing semantics at this point. Synchron told us where the bulk of the parts come from. Do you need to them drill down every single gear and screw's origin as well to satisfy your needs of origin? Outside of the movement, most of it comes from Europe/Germany. You should be holding the bigger companies to this standard of yours if you expect the smaller ones to as well.

I can understand the skepticism if this was some unknown watch company with no history, but we are talking about Rick/Synchron, which has a history, and so it not having the 'swiss made' shouldn't necessarily warrant the skepticism that Rick would all of the sudden lie about where the pieces of a watch are coming from.

I also believe that the label of 'swiss made' is purely personal preference. You seem oddly hung up on that notion. There are many reputable watch manufacturers that don't have 'swiss made' and are just fine.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm no expert but I think if the Military had qualified under the rules of what constitutes a Swiss Made watch then it would have had Swiss Made on the dial. For people who need Swiss Made on the dial, this watch does not fit the bill, there are others that do. For many other people it is about the quality of he product, not where it is made. For those people, I don't think they will be disappointed in this watch.

Regarding the limited edition of these. 250 for each will be made and no more. Rick did this when he was running Doxa. All came with a pre-release price and then final price. I doubt very much the Military will last long enough to reach full price status.

He also never made any more of the edition, except in the case of the USD SUB 300 when a few internal release ones were made. These were not for sale to the general public. It is only when the new management at Doxa took over that this changed with the release of the SUB 300 and reusing of the SUB 1200T case.

The case is definitely not an Aquastar. It is the same as the Synchron case Doxa SUB which is the case that was used on the original watch. There is a slight recess in the side of the case which allows the crown to screw into, just as there was on the Synchron original case.

As someone correctly pointed out Maranez used the Synchron case design when they made the Samui. Difference being internally to house a Seiko NH35 movement and also drilled lugs.


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Stainless Steel model is now out of stock


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I'm no expert but I think if the Military had qualified under the rules of what constitutes a Swiss Made watch then it would have had Swiss Made on the dial. For people who need Swiss Made on the dial, this watch does not fit the bill, there are others that do. For many other people it is about the quality of he product, not where it is made. For those people, I don't think they will be disappointed in this watch.
> 
> Regarding the limited edition of these. 250 for each will be made and no more. Rick did this when he was running Doxa. All came with a pre-release price and then final price. I doubt very much the Military will last long enough to reach full price status.
> 
> ...


Well said, Doc. As usual. 👏👏👏


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

fellini212 said:


> um


And yes, the Synchron Military *WOULD *easily fulfil the "Swiss Made" definition requirements if the case was not made in Germany and thus exceeding the price of the movement


fellini212 said:


> Sorry, but as I pointed out upthread, that post doesn't actually say anything.


The post said everything a customer or a watch enthusiast/collector needs to know, but not someone with agendas wants to hear


fellini212 said:


> Sorry, but one set of objective facts you had in hand was the set of rules designating what is and isn't "Swiss Made."
> 
> You used that evidence to decide the phrase (for you) was meaningless.
> 
> ...


The post said everything a customer or a watch enthusiast/collector needs to know, but not someone with agendas wants to hear

The Synchron Military houses a genuine Swiss ETA 2824-2 and is hand assembled and final inspection is carried out in Switzerland. And over 50% of the manufacturing costs were spent in Switzerland. 
In Synchron's humble terminology this doesn't qualify it to be a Swiss Watch as it was not intended to be, because the watch is proudly Austrian and European.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Ludi said:


> Stainless Steel model is now out of stock


the SS model is now sold out


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Synchron said:


> the SS model is now sold out


The market has spoken.


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

Got the email yesterday and caved in with my order for the steel version an hour and a half ago. Buzzer beater just before it sold out good thing I didn't sleep on it another night


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I just called Synchron to verify my strap selection. I’m not sure who the gentleman was that answered the phone, but I hope the word gets back to him and to Synchron about how helpful and pleasant he was to deal with. If only other businesses and their support staff were that cheery and helpful......


----------



## DiveFirstCoast (Jul 18, 2017)

The Jenny family sounds like a swell group


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Got my shipping notice from FedEx (FedEx International Priority). My watch is scheduled to ship today from Wien 1130. I believe that is Austria.
  

Photos when it arrives.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Called the customer service line at Synchron and Andy told me they are shipping watches now. It comes standard with a Black Tropic and I changed mine to the Black Isofrane to fit my skinny wrist . Looks like we will all have our watches very soon!


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Is it just me, or does there seem to be SEVERAL low post count (< 100) Posters on this thread (and others that are focused only on this watch) who's ONLY posts are relevant only to this watch? Perhaps it's just my cynicism/paranoia...but something sure seems suspect...???


not it is not just you


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

gak said:


> not it is not just you


Actually no, I think it is


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Called the customer service line at Synchron and Andy told me they are shipping watches now. It comes standard with a Black Tropic and I changed mine to the Black Isofrane to fit my skinny wrist . Looks like we will all have our watches very soon!


I just spoke to Andy as well and he is such a pleasant dude!

I asked him about which strap I should get as my wrist is relatively small (6.5in) and he recommended Tropic as it is easier to bend and tapers more.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

8505davids said:


> From the fact that they have quoted a 'normal' price for the watch looks like they intend making more than the 500 therefore this isn't a limited edition as such - more a numbered edition on an unlimited watch - much like Yema does when they release a new model. Don't have an issue with this long as its clear there will be more than 500 made.


It seems quite clear that it is an LE 
... and no more should be made:










The pricing thing could just be a marketing ploy (I.e. strategy)


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

redhed18 said:


> It seems quite clear that it is an LE
> ... and no more should be made:
> 
> The pricing thing could just be a marketing ploy


No, it is not a marketing ploy, this is how Synchron handled this since the early days of Aquadive. Returning customers and early birds get the introductory offer, if the edition is sold out quick, then the regular price doesnt get to be relevant anymore, which was the case here


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Happy to have ordered the black version on isofrane. My only concern regards the crown sticking out and potentially causing comfort issues, otherwise it's a funky design and I can't wait to wear it this summer on a beach.

Catalin

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Synchron said:


> And yes, the Synchron Military *WOULD *easily fulfil the "Swiss Made" definition requirements if the case was not made in Germany and thus exceeding the price of the movement
> 
> The post said everything a customer or a watch enthusiast/collector needs to know, but not someone with agendas wants to hear
> 
> ...


My friend, the only poster on this thread with an agenda is the one trying to sell us wristwatches.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

uperhemi said:


> I just spoke to Andy as well and he is such a pleasant dude!
> 
> I asked him about which strap I should get as my wrist is relatively small (6.5in) and he recommended Tropic as it is easier to bend and tapers more.


I always worry if the Tropic Strap is to long it may stick out to far from the end of keepers. Let me know how you like the Tropic. Either way its going to look great!


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

Inq said:


> Happy to have ordered the black version on isofrane. My only concern regards the crown sticking out and potentially causing comfort issues, otherwise it's a funky design and I can't wait to wear it this summer on a beach.
> 
> Catalin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


My concern as well, but it looks like the original had a longer crown too (I appreciate it's not screwed in in this photo). And that journalist guy  said it wasn't an issue in his review I think. 
SS ordered for me


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

fellini212 said:


> My friend, the only poster on this thread with an agenda is the one trying to sell us wristwatches.


I don't think he needs to try as they seem to be flying off the shelves, even withouut the Swiss Made lettering on the dial you have a hard on for. When you release the Doxa one, Jan, what price are you thinking of?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

calv1n said:


> SS ordered for me


What is your feeling about the "black" outer ring on the reissue vs. the "green" of the original?

Is the original just faded a bit? (in which case why not the inner black hashes too?) ... or was it actually green to start with?

Also ...

what about the black tick on the 12 lume marker on the original?

the original also has a nice stepped / beveled date window. Hmm.

I wish Synchron had used the "softer" rounded bezel fonts as on the original too

Regardless I bought an SS


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Actually no, I think it is


Some of us have been around for the past 12-15 yrs but unless you're active on the boards, your account is deleted and you have to start a new one


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

We have been overwhelmed with strap change requests and in the spirit of transparency, we have to let you know that some orders are shipping now and we cannot guarantee that all strap requests can be fulfilled. We are trying our very best.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Synchron said:


> We have been overwhelmed with strap change requests and in the spirit of transparency, we have to let you know that some orders are shipping now and we cannot guarantee that all strap requests can be fulfilled. We are trying our very best.


Yes, I am hoping my strap request didn't get lost. I called and left a message yesterday that I preferred the Black Tropic on my SS, not the Anthracite color.


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

redhed18 said:


> What is your feeling about the "black" outer ring on the reissue vs. the "green" of the original?
> 
> Is the original just faded a bit? (in which case why not the inner black hashes too?) ... or was it actually green to start with?
> 
> ...


Yes, I think the 'greenness' is faded black. And perhaps the inner black hashes just look blacker as they are surrounded by white? 
I'm not too worried about loss of black tick on lume marker, or bevelled date window, as long as the overall quality is there


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Am I understanding this watch story correctly? 

Rick Marei who owns/works for Synchron used to work for Doxa? He was developing this military model for Doxa, but then left Doxa for Synchron and then released what he was working on when he worked for Doxa?


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm trying to recall a frenzy like this over a new micro brand watch. Crepas Engle-whatever-fish maybe? I don't get this one at all but I am happy for you nuts.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

I immediately ordered a SS version because I love the look; tracking information received! Hot. Dang. ☺


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Brey17 said:


> Am I understanding this watch story correctly?
> 
> Rick Marei who owns/works for Synchron used to work for Doxa? He was developing this military model for Doxa, but then left Doxa for Synchron and then released what he was working on when he worked for Doxa?


Rick was the one who resurrected Doxa over 20 years ago. He tried to develop the military for Doxa, but the owners kept shooting him down. And to be fair to all of this, Synchron does have some rights to it IMO, because Synchron were the owners of Doxa when the original Army was released in the 70s.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

I ordered one because I was looking for a fun summer watch and Doxa costs a lot of money for what I consider name recognition. I like the style and history but in terms of comparison it’s a lot money for a watch that didn’t speak to me. 

This on the other hand is “budget friendly” and scratches the summer fun and history itch. 

Anyone else think the hour hand looks like an e-tool? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

CityMorgue said:


> Rick was the one who resurrected Doxa over 20 years ago. He tried to develop the military for Doxa, but the owners kept shooting him down. And to be fair to all of this, Synchron does have some rights to it IMO, because Synchron were the owners of Doxa when the original Army was released in the 70s.


Thanks for the reply.

I am morbidly curious about how it works. My work sometimes deals with IP/ND/NC type of contracts and seeing how fast the timeline for these rolling out makes me curious how Doxa could let such a thing happen if they intended to release their Army watch.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I don't think he needs to try as they seem to be flying off the shelves, even withouut the Swiss Made lettering on the dial you have a hard on for. When you release the Doxa one, Jan, what price are you thinking of?


I have no interest in this watch or in the 'Swiss Made' designation one way or the other.

Nor would I know a Doxa from a dachshund.

But as a journalist who enjoys watches I find the logrolling between watchmakers and watch writers fascinating. That the simple, direct questions I've asked here are upsetting to anyone is evidence of how little curiosity exists among watch buyers and makers and sellers and writers.

All the information Synchron has posted on this message board should probably have been posted on his website instead.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Right way from Rick !

Doxa's reaction is like "kindergarden".


I am damn in for this bad boy !


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Brey17 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am morbidly curious about how it works. My work sometimes deals with IP/ND/NC type of contracts and seeing how fast the timeline for these rolling out makes me curious how Doxa could let such a thing happen if they intended to release their Army watch.


Well Rick hasn't been a part of Doxa for around a year and a half or so? Give or take. As far as Doxa 'letting' it happen, I don't think it's that, so much as Doxa having a meltdown over the fact that Rick produced this watch, and in response Doxa most likely announced 'their version' when they had no plans in place to begin with. IMO, what Doxa did was a petty, childish response to something they could've done years ago when Rick was still a part of Doxa.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

CityMorgue said:


> Well Rick hasn't been a part of Doxa for around a year and a half or so? Give or take. As far as Doxa 'letting' it happen, I don't think it's that, so much as Doxa having a meltdown over the fact that Rick produced this watch, and in response Doxa most likely announced 'their version' when they had no plans in place to begin with. IMO, what Doxa did was a petty, childish response to something they could've done years ago when Rick was still a part of Doxa.


This is such an interesting part of the story of this watch. I hope it gets told.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

CityMorgue said:


> Well Rick hasn't been a part of Doxa for around a year and a half or so? Give or take. As far as Doxa 'letting' it happen, I don't think it's that, so much as Doxa having a meltdown over the fact that Rick produced this watch, and in response Doxa most likely announced 'their version' when they had no plans in place to begin with. IMO, what Doxa did was a petty, childish response to something they could've done years ago when Rick was still a part of Doxa.


It's all fascinating to me. Curious if lawyers end up getting involved.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

fellini212 said:


> This is such an interesting part of the story of this watch. I hope it gets told.


I'm no authority on all of the inner workings of this, but I know enough to have my own informed opinion about the drama that has encircled Doxa as of late.

There are others who know much more, but that's for them to expand on if they so choose.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

CityMorgue said:


> I'm no authority on all of the inner workings of this, but I know enough to have my own informed opinion about the drama that has encircled Doxa as of late.
> 
> There are others who know much more, but that's for them to expand on if they so choose.


I assume this internal drama accounts for some of the sensitivities on the thread.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Doxa posted their prototype dial with the 'right handset' -

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMSVwgNL_dx/


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

nitron135 said:


> Doxa posted their prototype dial with the 'right handset' -
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMSVwgNL_dx/
> ...


This back and forth is so weird. But also super entertaining.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

charger02 said:


> This back and forth is so weird. But also super entertaining.


Exactly 😂


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

nitron135 said:


> Doxa posted their prototype dial with the 'right handset' -
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMSVwgNL_dx/
> ...


Hmm "re-imagine it in a contemporary way" ... sounds like a good way to mess up an original design.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

fellini212 said:


> I assume this internal drama accounts for some of the sensitivities on the thread.


I've been around Doxa for 12 years now, and I remember the days when Rick was the face and name to Doxa, and what he brought to the community. It changed when he left, and the new people are trying to take it in a different direction, and they've made some blunders and IMO are tarnishing their reputation. Plus from some of the interactions I have had/seen from newer members in the Doxa community, they just don't know what it was like when Rick was there, nor who he even is. Jan Edocs has done everything he can to scrub the 20 years Rick was there as if it was some black stain.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

nitron135 said:


> Doxa posted their prototype dial with the 'right handset' -
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMSVwgNL_dx/
> ...


Deep down, Doxa knew they didn't have a choice but to change the hands to what they are, because the backlash would've been even worse. Doxa seriously is not helping themselves in my eyes, and the more they pull ridiculous stuff like this, the less I'll ever want to buy from then again.

With that said, the drama has been absolutely entertaining as hell, and I'm loving it.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

nitron135 said:


> Doxa posted their prototype dial with the 'right handset' -
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMSVwgNL_dx/


So can someone explain the difference between the first and second photos on their insta? More time to photoshop?

Edit: I know I said photoshop, but now read that it says photo of prototype. Still want to know why the two pics are different


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

The hits keep on coming - its like Doxa knows the train derailed, but now they are just throwing fuel on the fire and eating popcorn while the poor bodies are burning. The instagram comments have been proving quite the read, lol. Now if Syncron would send me my tracking info I could actually get some work done today 

Meanwhile at Doxa hq......









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

CityMorgue said:


> I've been around Doxa for 12 years now, and I remember the days when Rick was the face and name to Doxa, and what he brought to the community. It changed when he left, and the new people are trying to take it in a different direction, and they've made some blunders and IMO are tarnishing their reputation. Plus from some of the interactions I have had/seen from newer members in the Doxa community, they just don't know what it was like when Rick was there, nor who he even is. Jan Edocs has done everything he can to scrub the 20 years Rick was there as if it was some black stain.


Thanks, my friend. This is a perfect story for the watch journalist willing to tell it.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

reluctantsnowman said:


> So can someone explain the difference between the first and second photos on their insta? More time to photoshop?
> 
> Edit: I know I said photoshop, but now read that it says photo of prototype. Still want to know why the two pics are different


Hard to say what's going on there.. The lume plots in the 'prototype' photo look aged but the dial background and handset looks brand new and it's shot through a crystal.. Could they pull together a prototype with that handset together in one day? No idea 😂


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

nitron135 said:


> Hard to say what's going on there.. The lume plots in the 'prototype' photo look aged but the dial background and handset looks brand new and it's shot through a crystal.. Could they pull together a prototype with that handset together in one day? No idea ?


Thanks mate, I would agree as well. Bold move making statements on social media that you cannot take back.

On the other hand. they sold 300T first with HRV and then without.

They sold with minute hand lume issues as well. I am certain the final product will be different from what we are seeing


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Not to derail this entertaining discussion of Doxa vs. Synchron, but how many of you have "changed" your strap in your order? I didn't really see a way to select a strap, other than the "note" in the order. So I went online and via the chatbot, it appears that an actual human added a note to my order than I want the gray Isofrane with my SS.

What did others of you do, if anything?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Watchout63 said:


> Some of us have been around for the past 12-15 yrs but unless you're active on the boards, your account is deleted and you have to start a new one


This is not accurate. If you reach out to me via our 'Contact Us' link I'll get you back into your old account.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

drmdwebb said:


> Not to derail this entertaining discussion of Doxa vs. Synchron, but how many of you have "changed" your strap in your order? I didn't really see a way to select a strap, other than the "note" in the order. So I went online and via the chatbot, it appears that an actual human added a note to my order than I want the gray Isofrane with my SS.
> 
> What did others of you do, if anything?


Did the same. Fastest chat function I've ever seen! Made mine an Isofrane vs the Tropic as its cheaper to get the Tropic later if I want one. Easy peasy!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

drmdwebb said:


> Not to derail this entertaining discussion of Doxa vs. Synchron, but how many of you have "changed" your strap in your order? I didn't really see a way to select a strap, other than the "note" in the order. So I went online and via the chatbot, it appears that an actual human added a note to my order than I want the gray Isofrane with my SS.
> 
> What did others of you do, if anything?


When I ordered I specified that I wanted a black isofrane with mine in the comments. I later contacted supprot to see what the deal was because the email made it seem like it came with both straps and support confirmed that you should make your strap choice in the comments.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Just want to clear something up here. Rick Marei was never an employee of DOXA. He resurrected the brand. DOXA supplied parts and service to him. They ended that relationship. Whole story is in the 1st chapter of the 50th DOXA book


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

hooliganjrs said:


> The hits keep on coming - its like Doxa knows the train derailed, but now they are just throwing fuel on the fire and eating popcorn while the poor bodies are burning. The instagram comments have been proving quite the read, lol. Now if Syncron would send me my tracking info I could actually get some work done today
> 
> Meanwhile at Doxa hq......
> 
> ...


In the same boat, waiting for my shipment notification.😳

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Could someone give me an example of another watch with a 37mm bezel? I tried to go back they my watch collection last night but couldn't find anything quite that small. Just trying to figure out how it would sit on my 7.5" wrist.
Thanks a bunch!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Worker said:


> Could someone give me an example of another watch with a 37mm bezel? I tried to go back they my watch collection last night but couldn't find anything quite that small. Just trying to figure out how it would sit on my 7.5" wrist.
> Thanks a bunch!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures are going be hard to gage the actual size. It's small. Here's a picture of my recently purchased Maranez on my 7.5 inch wrist. 42mm case / 37mm beazel. Basically a Doxa with a Seiko movement at less than 1/2 the price no matter what the fanboi's tell you. The bezel isn't as small as you might think, the dial is small and so are the hands.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Worker said:


> Could someone give me an example of another watch with a 37mm bezel? I tried to go back they my watch collection last night but couldn't find anything quite that small. Just trying to figure out how it would sit on my 7.5" wrist.
> Thanks a bunch!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bezel on a Seiko SKX013 is 36.7mm if that helps.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I'm no expert but I think if the Military had qualified under the rules of what constitutes a Swiss Made watch then it would have had Swiss Made on the dial. For people who need Swiss Made on the dial, this watch does not fit the bill, there are others that do. For many other people it is about the quality of he product, not where it is made. For those people, I don't think they will be disappointed in this watch.
> 
> Regarding the limited edition of these. 250 for each will be made and no more. Rick did this when he was running Doxa. All came with a pre-release price and then final price. I doubt very much the Military will last long enough to reach full price status.
> 
> ...


Did he not say the Aquastar would be a limited edition but conceded there would be additional colours?
If Synchron will not make any more Militarys of any description then there is still hope for Doxa with their Army - which will be at least double the price of the Military, the only real difference being the name on the dial - an echo of the Doxa/Zeno 250. If there are to be more Militarys (albeit slightly different) then Doxa would be best advised to write off their Army because its price will look ridiculous in comparison , or if they did try to compete on price (LOL pigs might fly) it'll make their 300 look ridiculous price wise for the same watch with a different dial.


----------



## DiveFirstCoast (Jul 18, 2017)

Synchron said:


> We have been overwhelmed with strap change requests and in the spirit of transparency, we have to let you know that some orders are shipping now and we cannot guarantee that all strap requests can be fulfilled. We are trying our very best.


Looking this and aquastar. Why does Rick hate bracelets?


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Watchout63 said:


> Pictures are going be hard to gage the actual size. It's small. Here's a picture of my recently purchased Maranez on my 7.5 inch wrist. 42mm case / 37mm beazel. Basically a Doxa with a Seiko movement at less than 1/2 the price no matter what the fanboi's tell you. The bezel isn't as small as you might think, the dial is small and so are the hands.


Do you know what the dial diameter is?

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

2500M_Sub said:


> Do you know what the dial diameter is?
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Roughly 28.5mm from what I just measure with my calipers. I measured the inner diameter of the bezel so it's the viewing area of the dial which is what you'll see. If it's larger, it's hidden under the bezel.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Watchout63 said:


> Roughly 28.5mm from what I just measure with my calipers. I measured the inner diameter of the bezel so it's the viewing area of the dial which is what you'll see. If it's larger, it's hidden under the bezel.


Cool, thank you, my Zodiac Super Seawolf is under 28mm and my Scubapro 500 is 28.4 so I should be good with this watch.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Been with Doxa over a decade now... interesting to see this unfolding ... glad to know the SS version is sold out ... ordered within 5 mins when notified as a target audience in the past by synchron... good to know also gotten notification from Fedex it has started the journey to me.

Personally, if you like the design, just go for it $999 is more than just affordable. You have no idea of the speed and disappointment of ordering another brand Kurono and the recent chronograph I missed it due to check out issue and literally gone in a few minutes upon released.

next morning a paid exactly same value of a synchron army extra in the secondary market.

now that the SS has been sold out, those sitting on the fence will perhaps lust over it more... pay a little more ... that’s just part of this lovely hobby from another angle... YOLO... go for it!

going to try mine on with a NOS Doxa NSA bracelet


----------



## Sub_Ventures (Mar 10, 2021)

Kremke Subzilla with Fricker case massive in size with a not so big dial. Definitely, a beauty & beast no matter what.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

8505davids said:


> Did he not say the Aquastar would be a limited edition but conceded there would be additional colours?
> If Synchron will not make any more Militarys of any description then there is still hope for Doxa with their Army - which will be at least double the price of the Military, the only real difference being the name on the dial - an echo of the Doxa/Zeno 250. If there are to be more Militarys (albeit slightly different) then Doxa would be best advised to write off their Army because its price will look ridiculous in comparison , or if they did try to compete on price (LOL pigs might fly) it'll make their 300 look ridiculous price wise for the same watch with a different dial.


The Aquastar Deepstars are sold out. There will be a green dial Greenwich and that is it. No more Deepstar 2020. Will he produce another in the future. Of course, it is a classic watch but it will not be the same as the 2020. What the difference is? Well a few possibilities maybe a manual wind. I honestly don't know as there is a ton more stuff to be done first. It is way down the list.

The Synchron Military is 500 and that's it. No more.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

CityMorgue said:


> Doxa seriously is not helping themselves in my eyes, and the more they pull ridiculous stuff like this, the less I'll ever want to buy from then again.


I decided to stop buying Doxas when their website started to look like the United Colours of Benetton... any colour, any shape... all mass produced. Lost it's soul.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> The Aquastar Deepstars are sold out. There will be a green dial Greenwich and that is it. No more Deepstar 2020. Will he produce another in the future. Of course, it is a classic watch but it will not be the same as the 2020. What the difference is? Well a few possibilities maybe a manual wind. I honestly don't know as there is a ton more stuff to be done first. It is way down the list.
> 
> The Synchron Military is 500 and that's it. No more.


There aren't plans for regular production on the Synchron Military?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

tacit said:


> There aren't plans for regular production on the Synchron Military?


Nope. It was always going to be a limited run. If you didn't get one before they are sold out then you will only ever be able to get it second hand or buy a Doxa Army when they come out


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Nope. It was always going to be a limited run. If you didn't get one before they are sold out then you will only ever be able to get it second hand or buy a Doxa Army when they come out


Oh, I'm good, I just wasn't aware of the plans moving forward.

I ordered late morning yesterday one of each. I am just asking to ask. I'm looking forward to getting shipping notifications on the Stainless Steel model and then waiting patiently for the PVD/DLC to arrive!


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Been on a massive watch buying spree lately, and so badly want to pull the trigger on the black PVD one but timing is just really not good after my multiple recent purchases over the past few weeks. Synchron, can you let us know if more limited releases such as this are on the way/planned in the future so I can be less depressed about not being able to pull the trigger on this one? No need for specifics or anything, I just registered on the Synchron site so looking forward to future release emails.

Tried a hard sell to the wife for this and let's just say buying another watch at the moment would land me in a serious river of s*** right now.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

I ordered black one this morning.
Really looking forward to Synchron’s next models.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

KANESTER said:


> Tried a hard sell to the wife for this and let's just say buying another watch at the moment would land me in a serious river of s*** right now.


So???
Raft: check 
Paddles: check
Life jacket: check
...


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

redhed18 said:


> So???
> Raft: check
> Paddles: check
> Life jacket: check
> ...


 Cool dive watch: check


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Nope. It was always going to be a limited run. If you didn't get one before they are sold out then you will only ever be able to get it second hand or buy a Doxa Army when they come out


Did you really recommend a Doxa Army?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Did you really recommend a Doxa Army?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, yea, I guess I did. To be honest, I'm sure Doxa will do a good job of the reissue when they get down to it and assuming they dont go stupid on the price people will buy it if for no other reason that it says DOXA on the dial. I'm actually looking forward to see what they do come out with.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

I'll be interested to see the pics of the actual watches on members here when they get them and their thoughts on the quality of the build.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Shouldn't take too long. Lots of folks got their tracking info today......unfortunately, I was not one of them 

Hopefully tomorrow maybe 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

hooliganjrs said:


> Shouldn't take too long. Lots of folks got their tracking info today......unfortunately, I was not one of them
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow maybe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I am here with you waiting! I contacted their incredibly helpful customer support today to check on the status. They will continue to ship out more watches over the coming days in addition to providing shipping information. They specifically told me more were being shipped tomorrow as well.

I am not sure how the organization of Synchron is set up, but I assume it is difficult to go from launching a product to immediate sell-out very quickly!


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I don’t know about the rest of you, but I haven’t been this excited about receiving a watch in a LONG time.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Nope. It was always going to be a limited run. If you didn't get one before they are sold out then you will only ever be able to get it second hand or buy a Doxa Army when they come out


Are you sure? On the website it has the introductory price of $990, and the regular price of $1290. That certainly implies a longer production run.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

GregoryD said:


> Are you sure? On the website it has the introductory price of $990, and the regular price of $1290. That certainly implies a longer production run.


Doc literally wrote the book on Doxa, he is pretty sure . All Rick's Doxas were released the same way.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Actually, yea, I guess I did. To be honest, I'm sure Doxa will do a good job of the reissue when they get down to it and assuming they dont go stupid on the price people will buy it if for no other reason that it says DOXA on the dial. I'm actually looking forward to see what they do come out with.


Lol. He hasn't always been a hater! Fairly new development.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Oh, I'm too lazy to read the whole thread, just ordered the black one. Was going to get the stainless last night, but it sold out. So, I'm excited for my first Synchron watch  (lol, I don't even like Doxa, but I have wanted a black watch and this seems like fun!) 

Life is short, buy what makes you smile, wear it happily, and post some wrist shots on WUS


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> Are you sure? On the website it has the introductory price of $990, and the regular price of $1290. That certainly implies a longer production run.


When the site ran out of the steel model I chatted the CS rep, asked specifically if this watch was going to restock in a non-limited edition form, I was told no.
The reduced tag appears to be nothing more than marketing.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

DEMO111 said:


> Yes, I am hoping my strap request didn't get lost. I called and left a message yesterday that I preferred the Black Tropic on my SS, not the Anthracite color.





MegaloMajik said:


> When the site ran out of the steel model I chatted the CS rep, asked specifically if this watch was going to restock in a non-limited edition form, I was told no.
> The reduced tag appears to be nothing more than marketing.


Hi, As we mentioned earlier, this has been the Synchron pricing model since the early days of Aquadive too, the introductory price is offered to returning customers and early birds, usually, as soon as the product starts shipping or after a period that varied from 2-4 weeks, the price went back to regular, in this case nobody expected this model to sell out in a day, and that left no more time for the price to return to regular.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

So since Synchron is here, I wanted to ask if original Doxa/Synchron Army was ever released in stainless steel without black case finish? I figured Synchron would know or if anyone else knows this. Nothing is wrong with either looks (I like both a lot), but just curious. Thanks.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Ordered the SS one. Hope to get shipping infos in a while.

Martin


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Same here, stainless steel 🤘


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Nope. It was always going to be a limited run. If you didn't get one before they are sold out then you will only ever be able to get it second hand or buy a Doxa Army when they come out


So categorically there will be no more Synchron Militarys of any description (in contrast to the Deepstar which was a 2020 Edition, a 2021 Edition and other Editions to follow - I must admit I'd never noticed the first re-edition limited edition was marketed as the Deepstar 2020 until Flying Doctor quoted it)? Part of me is glad for the buyers that this will be a true limited edition and a great buy but part of me is sad there won't be any different colour combinations on the dial or a Synchron 'Navy' or 'Air Force' or any other of the numerous names that could be used for different colours/styles of dial. I just couldn't get on with the checker dial of the Military or I'd have been a buyer too - funnily enough as was mentioned earlier in the thread the faded black outer ring on Doxa's first 'mock up' looked great in contrast to the black indices!


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

I ordered black one yesterday and now I'm thinking about the strap- the tropic is my choice but what about color? Is there a big difference in hue between black and anthracite?


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

ETA next Monday. Yeah 😀


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

sashator said:


> I ordered black one yesterday and now I'm thinking about the strap- the tropic is my choice but what about color? Is there a big difference in hue between black and anthracite?











From Watch Obsession website 
I went anthracite 
(actually I didn't specify any strap, but am hoping / believe the default is anthracite!)

A bit like natos, I prefer a slightly greyer colour I think.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine is on the road also.

Yupiiieeee


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

......Okay.....since Synchron/Mr Marei???.....are here....Thank you 😊.....
For giving us the (Dive)Watch-aholics anonymous "Synchron" back!!!!!!!
.........Please do try to drown me with more models........

Having said that....Please make an descent website with clear information about the new watches.....and the strap choices????
This was a poor experience 😢 

Also what would be really cool as F......udge.......if you could set up an shipment program like Dan Henry uses.....order a watch at his site and you pay excectly the same in Europe, Asia as in the good old US of A.
.......there are NO!...extra charges!!!!...none..no shipping either 😕
If he can do it there is no doubt you can do it Also the question is can you be bothered?????

P.s.
I tried numerous times to change my strap choice via email and the live chat and failed, there was no answer to my email and the agent I spoke to could not change the strap because the watches were being sent out.....
But now the next day I (too) have not received a shipment notification.....

And also it would be nice to get an heads 🙃 up about a new........ model.....say.....a week prior to the release.....
The way this went......I don't know what to say........let's just say you have been lusting for a watch that got released....yesterday......but you decided to go on out and about on an adventure with one of your favorite watches on......log on to WUS...the next day to find your dream watch of an legendary brand........and it's sold out!!!!!!
It's almost sadistic in a way if you think about it 🤔 

......My to cents as a Watch Idiot sans savant.....
.......Not worth much just participating/contributing.....


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Portrait of a WIS:

*Day 1*: Hmm, this looks like an interesting pre-order but I'm not quite sure about the size/fit/color and they don't specify in which country the gaskets were made.

*Day 2*: Oh thank goodness I got my pre-order in just before it sold out, I'm so thankful just to get one of these watches that I suddenly realized I could not live without.

*Day 3*: WHERE THE @#%@#$ IS MY TRACKING NUMBER?!?


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Sub_Ventures said:


> Is there a way to contact after order is done and specify which strap? Are you sure it doesn't come with both as specified under technical specs? Thanks in advance.
> 
> *Straps*: 20mm signed ISOfrane & TROPIC Rubber


Sorry if this has already been answered, as I've not read all of the pages in this thread yet. I can tell you that I just called Synchron and spoke with a gent there, Andy, about the strap, as I wanted to be sure the black Mil I ordered would be rocking the Tropic. Andy told me that the Tropic is the default strap. I believe you should have no problem calling them to ask for the ISO if that's what you prefer, or even call to confirm you'll be getting the Tropic if that's what you want (though, again, that appears to be the default)


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yep. Not Marei's first rodeo. But it wouldn't work if the watch didn't look so damn good!
> 
> View attachment 15758250


Nice! Unlike many others, I'm a HUGE fan of Bund straps (grew up in the 70s and wore one all the time, and still wear them! Definitely planning to order a new Bund specifically in 20mm as my others are 22mm (since most of my watches are 22mm). Good excuse to get one that will pair well with the black Synchron Mil I ordered, and also with my Doxa Poseidon re-issue (another Rick Marei masterpiece, IMO).


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

The shipment on these appears to be moving pretty quickly. My tracking number says mine is in US customs this morning. That probably means I will be receiving it on Monday.

Here's what the timeline on mine looked like (I can't say it's like this for all):

Ordered Tuesday evening and received order confirmation same night.
Thursday morning received shipping notification from FedEx (shipped from Austria)
Friday morning package arrived at US customs
Delivery expected Monday morning
Great work by the team at Synchron.


----------



## tgetzen (Jan 6, 2017)

Missed the stainless, got in on the black PVD/DLC model. Since learning the historical models came with a black finish I’m even happier with how it worked out. Can’t wait to see this, not my first Synchron group watch & I haven’t failed to be impressed with finish & value so far... great job Rick Marei! 

Regarding the Tropic straps: I have a literal fistful of clones but not the original. Specs of 185 mm usable length suggest it’s maybe longer than most 20mm clones so I hope it fits. I’m sure an Isofrane will look nice too but the photos on the website with the Tropic look fantastic...


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

DEMO111 said:


> The shipment on these appears to be moving pretty quickly. My tracking number says mine is in US customs this morning. That probably means I will be receiving it on Monday.
> 
> Here's what the timeline on mine looked like (I can't say it's like this for all):
> 
> ...


So these will be shipped from the EU. That seems to answer one of my questions. Looks like US buyers should expect to pay some duties when they come in..?


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Pissodes said:


> So these will be shipped from the EU. That seems to answer one of my questions. Looks like US buyers should expect to pay some duties when they come in..?


Nevermind...Synchron covers the fees.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Pissodes said:


> Nevermind...Synchron covers the fees.


Hoping that is true for Canada too!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Jacques Gudé said:


> I just called Synchron and spoke with a gent there, Andy, k about the strap, as I wanted to be sure the black Mil I ordered would be rocking the Tropic. Andy told me that the Tropic is the default strap. I believe you should have no problem calling them to ask for the ISO if that's what you prefer, (...)


Is there an upcharge for the ISO?

... because the ISO is normally more $$$


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

redhed18 said:


> Hoping that is true for Canada too!


The chat feature on the website is your friend! They were very fast in responding to my question. A+ to their CS team.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> Hoping that is true for Canada too!


Nope, just got a fat tax bill from good ol Fedex! Mine is scheduled to be delivered Tuesday!


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

calv1n said:


> From Watch Obsession website
> I went anthracite
> (actually I didn't specify any strap, but am hoping / believe the default is anthracite!)
> 
> A bit like natos, I prefer a slightly greyer colour I think.


Thanks Calvin. I like the anthracite too but I'm sure the black one would be better match with black case....so I wrote with some guy via their chat and he confirmed to me that for steel version is anthracite, for black version is black tropic. They will fix it in the description


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered, as I've not read all of the pages in this thread yet. I can tell you that I just called Synchron and spoke with a gent there, Andy, about the strap, as I wanted to be sure the black Mil I ordered would be rocking the Tropic. Andy told me that the Tropic is the default strap. I believe you should have no problem calling them to ask for the ISO if that's what you prefer, or even call to confirm you'll be getting the Tropic if that's what you want (though, again, that appears to be the default)


Jaques, I called yesterday about my strap also. He did confirm that the default strap was the Tropic. I changed mine to the Isofrane.


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Portrait of a WIS:
> 
> Day 1: Hmm, this looks like an interesting pre-order but I'm not quite sure about the size/fit/color and they don't specify in which country the gaskets were made.
> Day 2: Oh thank goodness I got my pre-order in just before it sold out, I'm so thankful just to get one of these watches that I suddenly realized I could not live without.
> Day 3: WHERE THE @#%@#$ IS MY TRACKING NUMBER?!?


lol Nailed it, I went through these phases but in hours not days. Saw someone on FB that got it today, glad it came with the classic tube packaging and they included a couple of natos as a bonus. Curious to see what secondary market will do as far as pricing


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

The Maranez version should be coming out this summer for ~ $450.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

redhed18 said:


> Is there an upcharge for the ISO?
> 
> ... because the ISO is normally more $$$


Nope, no additional charge for switching to Isofrane.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Mike Stockton from Fratello posted a pic of his newly arrived SS version to his Instagram account.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Pissodes said:


> Mike Stockton from Fratello posted a pic of his newly arrived SS version to his Instagram account.


I hope it's OK to borrow his pic to post here

Original post here


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

It looks like NOS from the 70s. Gorgeous remake.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Snulle said:


> I hope it's OK to borrow his pic to post here
> 
> Original post here
> 
> View attachment 15762288


 Ha! Thanks for doing so. I'm a bit inept at posting from other sources.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Wow, with those tanned lume markers it does look retro af. That's the first pic I've seen of the new release and I'm impressed so far. Thanks for posting.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Still waiting for my shipping confirmation. Where the heck is that tracking number????!!!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Snulle said:


> I hope it's OK to borrow his pic to post here
> 
> Original post here
> 
> View attachment 15762288


Wow!!! Synchron knocked it out of the park on their first branded diver to purchase new in a long time.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

drmdwebb said:


> Still waiting for my shipping confirmation. Where the heck is that tracking number????!!!


Same boat here. I've been involved in a total of 3 pre-orders (including this one), and the first 2 turned into bad experiences. I don't want to call out the outfits, but the first one screwed up my selection, and I was told my dial choice was sold out and gave me an alternate option - hated the watch when it arrived, felt cheated, and sold it for a profit ironically. The 2nd experience I ordered and was notified days later that even though my order was confirmed, they were already out of stock. So.........I am naturally gun shy right now and slowly dying inside waiting for my ship confirmation, lol.

Btw, very surprised - not a single comment about 'fauxtina' being used for the lume? If this was the Omega sub forum, the complaints about fake vintage lume would be reeking the interwebs to no end, lol.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

hooliganjrs said:


> Btw, very surprised - not a single comment about 'fauxtina' being used for the lume? If this was the Omega sub forum, the complaints about fake vintage lume would be reeking the interwebs to no end, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Normally I am very anti-fauxtina and I'd be fine without it here. But, I dunno, it kinda works with the orange.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

You betcha it does! I'm personally a fan - well, that's why I ordered one of these beasts in ss. For what it's worth, I have an Omega SM300MC and I'm a fan of the aged lume on that piece as well. Some watches can just pull it off and the Syncron military does it beautifully......now back to waiting for my ship confirmation 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Snulle said:


> I hope it's OK to borrow his pic to post here
> 
> Original post here
> 
> View attachment 15762288


Im glad that I pre-ordered this one. Is amazing. I really like it. The worst thing is the strap, I get the shipping info next day and I couldnt change the strap. I was hopping for a black ISO


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Looking to see more pictures with the ISO strap!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Snulle said:


> I hope it's OK to borrow his pic to post here
> 
> Original post here
> 
> View attachment 15762288


It does look amazing! I ordered the black version and the only thing I would have preferred to have on that one is the same bezel that is on the SS version. Still, I know I'll love that black one when it shows up in April!


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Jacques Gudé said:


> It does look amazing! I ordered the black version and the only thing I would have preferred to have on that one is the same bezel that is on the SS version. Still, I know I'll love that black one when it shows up in April!


I ordered the black as well and am confused by the choice of a different bezel insert. I'd think it would make financial sense to have one production run of inserts vs two. Maybe those were prototypes and the production will have an aged insert like the SS model. Time will tell...


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

I literally never get in on deals like this and seeing the first insta shot confirms that I really lucked out. I am still waiting on shipping info but I am really looking forward to seeing other pics or vids on YouTube that provided a profile shot. Over all I think this is a very unique and original package. Given the enthusiasm not sure why Doxa didn't want to bring this to market when they had the chance.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

charger02 said:


> I literally never get in on deals like this and seeing the first insta shot confirms that I really lucked out. I am still waiting on shipping info but I am really looking forward to seeing other pics or vids on YouTube that provided a profile shot. Over all I think this is a very unique and original package. Given the enthusiasm not sure why Doxa didn't want to bring this to market when they had the chance.


Because the CEO thought: I know better, lets bring out the Crap-Graph instead. Yea the C-Graph that's the one the Doxa fans want....


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Because the CEO thought: I know better, lets bring out the Crap-Graph instead. Yea the C-Graph that's the one the Doxa fans want....


Don't forget about the gold ones 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

Mine arrived this morning and it is very nice indeed! I think you guys will be happy with the packaging as well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Forsythjones said:


> Mine arrived this morning and it is very nice indeed! I think you guys will be happy with the packaging as well...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn! Did you place your order the minute it dropped or the day after the original email drop? Still no shipping notification for me!!


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

tacit said:


> Damn! Did you place your order the minute it dropped or the day after the original email drop? Still no shipping notification for me!!


Heh pretty much right when I got the email, I can't account for the super fast shipping but I'll take it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Watch looks great. Rubber strap not so much. Hopefully someone comes out with a mold aftermarket strap that forms to the case.


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

Watchout63 said:


> Watch looks great. Rubber strap not so much. Hopefully someone comes out with a mold aftermarket strap that forms to the case.


The new Tropics are actually pretty nice. I've had a few before this one as well, definitely my favourite modern rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Forsythjones said:


> The new Tropics are actually pretty nice. I've had a few before this one as well, definitely my favourite modern rubber strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I have no doubt the straps are nice. I was simply referring to the fit of the strap to the case. No disrespect meant. I was hoping Synchron was making the rubber strap fitted to the case, just short of "integrated" so that you can change out with the same fit between the bracelet and strap.


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

Watchout63 said:


> Oh I have no doubt the straps are nice. I was simply referring to the fit of the strap to the case. No disrespect meant. I was hoping Synchron was making the rubber strap fitted to the case, just short of "integrated" so that you can change out with the same fit between the bracelet and strap.


Ah yeah I hear you, that would have been nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

I dig it, but hesitated and missed out on the stainless. I have a friend locally who will receive one soon, so I will get to see it in the flesh. With any luck maybe he'll honeymoon for a week and flip it to me. 

I havent read the entire thread, but has no one said anything about the quirky GMT hand used for the second hand? Havent seen any mention thus far.

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

franco60 said:


> no one said anything about the quirky GMT hand used for the second hand? Havent seen any mention thus far.


that second hand... sure looks like the Benthos 500

wandering how it will turn out if the entire hand comes in Orange!









GMT HAND AQUASTAR BENTHOS NEW GENUINE | eBay


GOOD CONDITION NEW.



www.ebay.com


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Forsythjones said:


> Mine arrived this morning and it is very nice indeed! I think you guys will be happy with the packaging as well...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap that was fast!


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

Same here no shipping notification yet. I'm probably in the tail end of dispatch as I ordered right before it sold out.

Anyway the real life photos look awesome! The lug end of the tropic strap being cut off in an angle rather than rounded might bother me but I'll reserve my judgement until I see it in person. 

Would have gone with an isofrane but the last isofrane I wore on my aquadive poseidon was too thick and bulky for my small wrist. Still I should have taken that isofrane option to sell and fund something else... oh well


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Congrats to the new owners! The dial looks great as they did a very good job with the patina lume. Def looks vintage. The case ends of that tropic are unattractive imo. Too thick, too far from case. That's personal though. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Synchron release the Aquastar and now Military while Aquadive dies slowly on the vine. Wonder if they'll release the Model 50 or anything new for that matter.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

NM-1 said:


> Synchron release the Aquastar and now Military while Aquadive dies slowly on the vine. Wonder if they'll release the Model 50 or anything new for that matter.


I hope they don't dustbin Aquadive - those are great looking watches with great specs. Ideally Synchron will get it's portfolio organized and active; right now each brand has its own website, most of which are poorly designed and lacking information. There's a ton of great stuff in the Synchron group, I just wish it was better organized.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Pee Dee said:


> I'm probably in the tail end of dispatch as I ordered right before it sold out.


We're probably at the end of the line because Australia is too far!!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

GregoryD said:


> I hope they don't dustbin Aquadive - those are great looking watches with great specs. Ideally Synchron will get it's portfolio organized and active; right now each brand has its own website, most of which are poorly designed and lacking information. There's a ton of great stuff in the Synchron group, I just wish it was better organized.


I loved my Aquadives when I had them... I just wish they would make a fitted end link bracelet. I know it's not what they did back in the day but that would so hot!!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hasn't been much talk about serial numbers. I got lucky when I bought the 1500t Searambler and got 0001/1500... despite the fact that I waited till the last minute before ordering. I wonder what number I'll get this time?


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

Silmatic said:


> We're probably at the end of the line because Australia is too far!!


We paid USD $29 for shipping while others paid $10, I thought the extra $19 was a bribe to cut the line


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

GregoryD said:


> Ideally Synchron will get it's portfolio organized and active; right now each brand has its own website, most of which are poorly designed and lacking information. There's a ton of great stuff in the Synchron group, I just wish it was better organized.


You're absolutely right. One site for the whole Synchron group. For example- there is only 3 colours (synchronusa.com) if the new customer want another tropic/ISO strap for Military watch.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Pee Dee said:


> We paid USD $29 for shipping while others paid $10, I thought the extra $19 was a bribe to cut the line


I'm used to paying whatever. I'm just so happy it wasn't CONUS only!! LOL


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure whether this has been confirmed yet, but, has the type of plating (IP or DLC) been confirmed on the black version yet, by anyone representing Synchron? Personally, I would have preferred a DLC (go figure, the more expensive but longer lasting version ;-) plating, even if it was not true to the original. That said, I will be satisfied in whatever plating will have been ultimately decided upon. when my order arrives in April.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

watchobs said:


> Not sure whether this has been confirmed yet, but, has the type of plating (IP or DLC) been confirmed on the black version yet, by anyone representing Synchron? Personally, I would have preferred a DLC (go figure, the more expensive but longer lasting version ;-) plating, even if it was not true to the original. That said, I will be satisfied in whatever plating will have been ultimately decided upon. when my order arrives in April.


I don't think it has been officially confirmed yet, but it would be pretttttttttttttttttty strange if the picture file name was "DLC" and the coating was PVD after all.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

My guess is that it does NOT qualify as Swiss Made as low a threshold as that is.

This is similar to the introductory thread for Tropic Straps where the Synchron rep was given many opportunities to give us the reasons (e.g. manufacturing techniqes, QC processes, materials, etc.) why their Tropic Straps were "Better" than other similar straps selling for about $10-$15 instead of over $80.

The guy could not or would not give any basis as to why it was better, even though many posters served up the opportunity to sell us on the facts as to why the Synchron Tropic straps were better like a big fat fastball down the middle of the plate. He just repeated it was better and got flustered and mad and lashed out when people just would not swallow whole his "empty" claims.

Maybe marketing in Europe is easier, consumers just swallow whole whatever marketing spiel is hashed out.



fellini212 said:


> Sorry, but as I pointed out upthread, that post doesn't actually say anything.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

sfnewguy said:


> My guess is that it does NOT qualify as Swiss Made as low a threshold as that is. It is likely assembled in Asia.
> 
> This is similar to the introductory thread for Tropic Straps where the Synchron rep (Marketing Plant) was given many opportunities to give us the reasons (e.g. manufacturing techniqes, QC processes, materials, etc.) why their Tropic Straps were "Better" than other similar straps selling for about $10-$15 instead of over $80.
> 
> ...


Are you calling out Synchron as liars? They clearly wrote "[...] the Synchron Military is created, assembled in Switzerland and houses a genuine Swiss ETA movement." I personally don't care much about this stuff but you better have some evidence before making claims like that.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

I don't think he is being a troll. His curiosity was peaked by the lack of "Swiss Made" designation because all watch brands big and small make it a point to have that designation on the dial whenever they can as it is seen by them and many consumers as a positive selling point for a watch.

You say they (Synchron) have already stated they said blah blah blah (not mocking you here just don't want to retype all that was said).

But what was said by Synchron? "the watch was assembled in Switzerland." Well I submit attaching either the Tropic or ISOFrane rubber strap in Switzerland to an otherwise wholly assembled watch (performed in Asia) would make that statement true. Attaching a strap to a watch could meet the definition of assembly. But not likely meet even the watered down "Swiss Made" requirements. So yeah things do boil down to semantics. They always do in unfair trade practices issues/misrepresentation to consumers.

I'm not saying Synchron has done this. But they have not been transparent either.

In the end you and many others here really like the watch and it really does not matter that much to you if Swiss Made, Made in Germany is on the dial. But to him it does. He would like to know before he makes a decision to buy or not. One should not state he is being a troll for wanting a more fullsome answer to his query.

I am probably more Troll like in this thread as I am pointing out similar non-transparent marketing communication issues with this company and my suspicion several low post members just so happened to participate in the discussion just when this watch is introduced when they have no real sustained history in the past of participating here much at all.



CityMorgue said:


> I feel like you are just trolling and playing semantics at this point. Synchron told us where the bulk of the parts come from. Do you need to them drill down every single gear and screw's origin as well to satisfy your needs of origin? Outside of the movement, most of it comes from Europe/Germany. You should be holding the bigger companies to this standard of yours if you expect the smaller ones to as well.
> 
> I can understand the skepticism if this was some unknown watch company with no history, but we are talking about Rick/Synchron, which has a history, and so it not having the 'swiss made' shouldn't necessarily warrant the skepticism that Rick would all of the sudden lie about where the pieces of a watch are coming from.
> 
> I also believe that the label of 'swiss made' is purely personal preference. You seem oddly hung up on that notion. There are many reputable watch manufacturers that don't have 'swiss made' and are just fine.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Wien I believe is what we refer to as Vienna. 



DEMO111 said:


> Got my shipping notice from FedEx (FedEx International Priority). My watch is scheduled to ship today from Wien 1130. I believe that is Austria.
> 
> 
> Photos when it arrives.


Count me in as another "it is just you"



Flyingdoctor said:


> Actually no, I think it is


Agreed + all the marketing plants hyping the release and giving us updates on sell outs (Shop NBC, QVC HSN anyone??)



fellini212 said:


> My friend, the only poster on this thread with an agenda is the one trying to sell us wristwatches.


Rational thought and Fanboys are not often synonymous



fellini212 said:


> I have no interest in this watch or in the 'Swiss Made' designation one way or the other.
> 
> Nor would I know a Doxa from a dachshund.
> 
> ...


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

@sfnewguy

I'd offer legitimate counters to every single one of your points either directing you to official messaging from Rick Marei or the Synchron account here in this very thread, but it seems that you're intent on looking past the facts in lieu of your own ill-conceived misconceptions about the product. Moreover, you have been doing this for several days, devoting your attention to this topic trying to troll and spread unfounded doubt.

Many of us, myself included, are using this thread as a place for constructive and informative conversation regarding the new Synchron Military watch. It is perfectly acceptable to voice your subjective opinion about the product, but it does not serve anyone to spread disinformation and armchair conjecture rooted in falsehoods.

Speaking on behalf of those of us not interested in your conspiracy and slander, please stop sullying the primary thread for this release. Let us enjoy our time in this discussion free of your hate and lies.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

"My guess"is not a claim. It is conjecture. In the United States, there is freedom to express opinion (even if one is uncertain as to 100% accuracy).

Get used to this. Happens all the time in watch forums.



MaBr said:


> Are you calling out Synchron as liars? They clearly wrote "[...] the Synchron Military is created, assembled in Switzerland and houses a genuine Swiss ETA movement." I personally don't care much about this stuff but you better have some evidence before making claims like that.


You are right. You should be able to enjoy the excitement of getting a new watch. Enjoy it.

I was responding to members making the knee jerk reactions that took the thread off topic.



tacit said:


> @sfnewguy
> 
> I'd offer legitimate counters to every single one of your points either directing you to official messaging from Rick Marei or the Synchron account here in this very thread, but it seems that you're intent on looking past the facts in lieu of your own ill-conceived misconceptions about the product. Moreover, you have been doing this for several days, devoting your attention to this topic trying to troll and spread unfounded doubt.
> 
> ...


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of a decent (and not too expensive) BOR bracelet that would fit this case? (I think it's mentioned somewhere but can't find it now).

Also, thoughts on the ease of slightly modding with a less protruding crown?


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Thought I read the Maranez BOR would likely fit the case.



calv1n said:


> Does anyone know of a decent (and not too expensive) BOR bracelet that would fit this case? (I think it's mentioned somewhere but can't find it now).
> 
> Also, thoughts on the ease of slightly modding with a less protruding crown?


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

sfnewguy said:


> Thought I read the Maranez BOR would likely fit the case.


Thanks  (hard to navigate site but might message them)

Anyone had experience with Geckota BOR with curved end links?


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

calv1n said:


> Thanks  (hard to navigate site but might message them)
> 
> Anyone had experience with Geckota BOR with curved end links?


I have the Geckota BOR with the curved end links. I don't think they would fit without being modified. They fit well on my SARB035 and on some other watches with more elongated lugs. You could use it with just the straight end link but doest sound like that's the look you're aiming for.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

sfnewguy said:


> My guess is that it does NOT qualify as Swiss Made as low a threshold as that is. It is likely assembled in Asia.
> 
> This is similar to the introductory thread for Tropic Straps where the Synchron rep (Marketing Plant) was given many opportunities to give us the reasons (e.g. manufacturing techniqes, QC processes, materials, etc.) why their Tropic Straps were "Better" than other similar straps selling for about $10-$15 instead of over $80.
> 
> ...


There has been a couple of posts directly from Synchron, that have addressed this... It is not assembled in Asia... The case and strap and stuff are made in Germany, while the parts are then assembled in switzerland. Get out of here with these blatant lies when it has been addressed already, and just were quick to assume and possibly troll.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

DiveFirstCoast said:


> Looking this and aquastar. Why does Rick hate bracelets?


I don't think he hates bracelets. My guess is they somehow "lost" the ability to get bracelets made. Back in 2019 I bought from them an Aquadive Poseidon GMT and they stated a new bracelet was in the works and ETA April 2020, then they said late Fall 2020... just checked and the bracelet is still "out of stock" even though a lot of people showed interest in getting one...

Now, talking about the Aquadive Poseidon brought to mind a different concern: it was supposed to be a limited edition of 300 units. Somehow, in the past few months, some units numbered "xx / 50" started popping up. Turns out they made 350 units in total. And, even worse if you care about LE, the guys that bought at the end got what would look like a very limited edition of just 50 units. Anyways, I digress... sorry for the detour! 😊

I truly hope nothing like this happens with the Synchron Military (got the SS version) and that they recover the bracelet production capacity... both watches (the Aquadive and the Synchron) need a proper bracelet, IMO.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Pissodes said:


> I ordered the black as well and am confused by the choice of a different bezel insert. I'd think it would make financial sense to have one production run of inserts vs two. Maybe those were prototypes and the production will have an aged insert like the SS model. Time will tell...


Same here. I think the creamy color on the stainless version looks much better. It would be nice to see on the PVD when it shows up at my door. It was/is not a deal breaker though. I have lusted after the D. Army for many years. With the direction D. has gone over the past few, I am more confident in design and heritage that Rick and Synchron bring with this watch. I wouldn't even consider the Doxa piece at this point. Rick's attention to detail has far exceeded what is coming out of Doxa at the moment.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

TSH said:


> So since Synchron is here, I wanted to ask if original Doxa/Synchron Army was ever released in stainless steel without black case finish? I figured Synchron would know or if anyone else knows this. Nothing is wrong with either looks (I like both a lot), but just curious. Thanks.


Sure, the Doxa Army never went into


Elmero said:


> I don't think he hates bracelets. My guess is they somehow "lost" the ability to get bracelets made. Back in 2019 I bought from them an Aquadive Poseidon GMT and they stated a new bracelet was in the works and ETA April 2020, then they said late Fall 2020... just checked and the bracelet is still "out of stock" even though a lot of people showed interest in getting one...
> 
> Now, talking about the Aquadive Poseidon brought to mind a different concern: it was supposed to be a limited edition of 300 units. Somehow, in the past few months, some units numbered "xx / 50" started popping up. Turns out they made 350 units in total. And, even worse if you care about LE, the guys that bought at the end got what would look like a very limited edition of just 50 units. Anyways, I digress... sorry for the detour! 😊
> 
> I truly hope nothing like this happens with the Synchron Military (got the SS version) and that they recover the bracelet production capacity... both watches (the Aquadive and the Synchron) need a proper bracelet, IMO.


Hi, the Aquadive Poseidon is a 300 piece limited edition and only 300 pieces were offered for sale, as usual with Poseidon Sweden, they are entitled to a number of pieces for their internal use, this is part of the agreement with the organization. So while they were given 50 pieces of the 300 edition, those 50 had to be added in a small run afterwards to complete the 300 piece edition offered to public.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Elmero said:


> I don't think he hates bracelets. My guess is they somehow "lost" the ability to get bracelets made. Back in 2019 I bought from them an Aquadive Poseidon GMT and they stated a new bracelet was in the works and ETA April 2020, then they said late Fall 2020... just checked and the bracelet is still "out of stock" even though a lot of people showed interest in getting one...
> 
> Now, talking about the Aquadive Poseidon brought to mind a different concern: it was supposed to be a limited edition of 300 units. Somehow, in the past few months, some units numbered "xx / 50" started popping up. Turns out they made 350 units in total. And, even worse if you care about LE, the guys that bought at the end got what would look like a very limited edition of just 50 units. Anyways, I digress... sorry for the detour! 😊
> 
> I truly hope nothing like this happens with the Synchron Military (got the SS version) and that they recover the bracelet production capacity... both watches (the Aquadive and the Synchron) need a proper bracelet, IMO.


Check out the Maranez watch website. They sell a tapered ( I believe) beads of rice bracelet that will fit perfectly on the new Military. P. Millar actually put one on one of the prototype cases of the Military and it fit great. He wrote about it somewhere on the website here. From what I've heard about that bracelet, it seems its a very good quality reproduction of the older BOR bracelets.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

calv1n said:


> Does anyone know of a decent (and not too expensive) BOR bracelet that would fit this case? (I think it's mentioned somewhere but can't find it now).
> 
> Also, thoughts on the ease of slightly modding with a less protruding crown?


I'd think the watch gecko 20mm BOR would fit pretty well


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

8505davids said:


> I'd think the watch gecko 20mm BOR would fit pretty well


The Maranez BOR is the one that P. Millar tested on his Military prototype case.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Still waiting on my shipping info for the steel model but support did say it was shipping in two weeks so if it is before then I am good. I not a Doxa fan you could say as I do not own any or have not owned any or any of the homages that have come out over the years. I do like the watches, just never got around to buying one. The military seemed busy and weird and a little on the small side but it was somehow appealing to me and also I dont have a white dialed diver in the collection. I for one like the aged lume look and since Tritium is not used anymore except in tubes, this patina will no longer happen so the next best thing or even better thing is the faux aged lume. To each their own. Now all this stuff about it doesnt have Swiss made blah blah blah. Here is my take, if it qualified for Swiss made I'm sure it would have it on the dial. That said if you have been around for a while you know that Swiss made does not mean entirley made in Switzerland and made in Germany does not mean entirely made in Germany etc.. At its heart beats a Swiss Eta movement, looks to be well constructed and the price is nice for what you are getting, a unique diver that pays homage to an abscure reference from the 70's. Also from a reputable company ran by the guy who brought the Doxa sub back among other things (Isofrane, tropic straps, etc.). I dont have a problem with folks speculating on origins etc. but this has been answered in this thread a few times already. Now back to waiting on my shipping notification 😁

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Synchron said:


> Hi, the Aquadive Poseidon is a 300 piece limited edition and only 300 pieces were offered for sale, as usual with Poseidon Sweden, they are entitled to a number of pieces for their internal use, this is part of the agreement with the organization. So while they were given 50 pieces of the 300 edition, those 50 had to be added in a small run afterwards to complete the 300 piece edition offered to public.


Hi there, and thanks for addressing my concern. Sorry, but that makes it a 350 Limited Edition, doesn't it? A "Limited Edition of 300" PLUS a "Limited Edition of 50" of the exact same watch, annuls the "limited edition" on both cases. I understand you had to come up with a way for replacing those 50 units gone to Poseidon... Ideally you should've considered them in the original LE (xxx / 350)

Any word regarding the bracelets (both for the Synchron Military and the Aquadive Poseidon)?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Check out the Maranez watch website. They sell a tapered ( I believe) beads of rice bracelet that will fit perfectly on the new Military. P. Millar actually put one on one of the prototype cases of the Military and it fit great. He wrote about it somewhere on the website here. From what I've heard about that bracelet, it seems its a very good quality reproduction of the older BOR bracelets.


Yes, thanks. I saw that post somewhere! Thing is: IF Synchron makes a BOR for the Military AND that BOR is as nice as the Aquadive one, then nothing else will do. Aquadive BORs are just fantastic and worth every penny.
Now, if @Synchron confirms they won't produce any bracelet, then I guess we'll have to look for aftermarket alternatives, and the Maranez looks like a good option, since it fits well.


----------



## mks4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all - this is Mike from Fratello. I thought I'd post a couple quick pics (article comes early next week ). This is really a neat watch. Wears exactly like my old Synchron era 300T. I don't think anyone who ordered will be sorry.

Regards, Mike



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

mks4 said:


> Hi all - this is Mike from Fratello. I thought I'd post a couple quick pics (article comes early next week ). This is really a neat watch. Wears exactly like my old Synchron era 300T. I don't think anyone who ordered will be sorry.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> ...


As much as I love TROPIC I think the extra beef of the ISO is perfect here. Very badass presentation of a very cool watch.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> As much as I love TROPIC I think the extra beef of the ISO is perfect here. Very badass presentation of a very cool watch.


Agreed! I also feel that the ISO will compliment the black version very nicely as well.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys, just wanted to confirm that I got the Maranez Samui 2n'd edition with the BOR bracelet. The Samui is based of the vintage Synchron Doxa SUB 300T case which just happens to be the same case size of as the Synchron Military. That case was the thicker one. maranez drilled holes in it for the bracelet pins. Yep the purple cloth does mean I'm reviewing it










The next picture shows the Maranez bracelet on a Synchron Military prototype case. Ignore the dial and hands as I only have the case and I made up a watch using bits I had lying around. The bezel insert lume was also changed from the prototype. The bracelet fits perfectly. It is very high quality, screwed links with divers extension and tapers from 20mm to 18mm. Maranez were only selling the bracelet to returning customers but I sent them a message and they opened it up to everyone. Not sure they have any left now.










Just editing this to say that the Doxa 1200T / new 300T bracelet does not fit the Military. The Yobokies BOR for the Doxa will not fit unless the endlinks can be bent, if solid then no go. The Gecko or whateever it is called uses non solid endlinks which I have had to file to fit vintage SUBs.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

mks4 said:


> Hi all - this is Mike from Fratello. I thought I'd post a couple quick pics (article comes early next week ). This is really a neat watch. Wears exactly like my old Synchron era 300T. I don't think anyone who ordered will be sorry.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> ...


Lovely! Looking forward to listening a little bit more on today's podcast!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

mks4 said:


> Hi all - this is Mike from Fratello. I thought I'd post a couple quick pics (article comes early next week ). This is really a neat watch. Wears exactly like my old Synchron era 300T. I don't think anyone who ordered will be sorry.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> ...


I've got a black ISO and orange ISO sitting in my strap box fighting right now over who gets to go on the Synchron first. Great pics and thanks for sharing!


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

I just ordered a Maranez BOR. They only had a couple left according to the website.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

drmdwebb said:


> I just ordered a Maranez BOR. They only had a couple left according to the website.


Me too  I wonder if they'll figure out why there is suddenly a run on their bracelets.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Me too  I wonder if they'll figure out why there is suddenly a run on their bracelets.


They know, I sent them the pictures too


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I've got a black ISO and orange ISO sitting in my strap box fighting right now over who gets to go on the Synchron first. Great pics and thanks for sharing!


I have mine coming also on the Black Isofrane so excited to get this combination in the mail! I can't wait to see how an Orange Isofrane looks on this watch!!


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of the packaging ?

Ordered mine with an Isofrane strap too, but I will certainly put a MN strap instead. Looking forward to getting the watch 😎


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Just ordered the last BOR Maranez bracelet, said "1available" now says "out of stock", can anyone confirm I ordered the correct one it says Maranez BOR first batch just wondering if the first batch is the one flying doctor recommended?


Ludi said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the packaging ?
> 
> Ordered mine with an Isofrane strap too, but I will certainly put a MN strap instead. Looking forward to getting the watch ?


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Also received my FedEx tracking information yesterday even though I was one of the first ones to order a few minutes after it opened, it's saying Monday before 12 PM delivery will post pics for sure once it arrives.


trianglebrick said:


> Just ordered the last BOR Maranez bracelet, said "1available" now says "out of stock", can anyone confirm I ordered the correct one it says Maranez BOR first batch just wondering if the first batch is the one flying doctor recommended?


----------



## mks4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ludi said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the packaging ?
> 
> Ordered mine with an Isofrane strap too, but I will certainly put a MN strap instead. Looking forward to getting the watch


It's the aluminum tube but the watch name is printed on the outside in black. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

So since Synchron themselves sometimes replies in the thread I was hoping to get a clarification about why the colour of the numbers in the bezel differs between the stainless and the black? Is this just an error/oversight in the pictures on the wesite or are they actually different? The cream coloured numbers on the stainless looks more "correct" to the original and better in my eyes since they match the indices on the dial and I was hoping that the black, which is the one I ordered, have cream colored numbers in the bezel as well and not the brighter almost white numbers. Could you please clarify? Thanks.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes saw this on Facebook come in picture is from Tommie La salle


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Yes saw this on Facebook come in picture is from Tommie La salle
> 
> View attachment 15763731


Love that packaging. Rick put the effort in all the right places for us watch nerds.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I actually like the white numerals on the bezel of the DLC version better, but I understand it's a matter of preference, having a choice would be nice though.

Kind Regards,
Catalin


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Ludi said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the packaging ?
> 
> Ordered mine with an Isofrane strap too, but I will certainly put a MN strap instead. Looking forward to getting it 😎





WatchDialOrange said:


> Yes saw this on Facebook come in picture is from Tommie La salle
> 
> View attachment 15763731


oh great, thanks


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Ludi said:


> oh great, thanks


How cool is that to have the Doxa Aluminum shipping Tube back again!!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

I think this would look pretty sweet on a strapcode or similar shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Snulle said:


> ...why the colour of the numbers in the bezel differs between the stainless and the black? Is this just an error/oversight in the pictures on the wesite or are they actually different? The cream coloured numbers on the stainless looks more "correct" to the original and better in my eyes since they match the indices on the dial and I was hoping that the black, which is the one I ordered, have cream colored numbers in the bezel as well and not the brighter almost white numbers.


It would make sense _to me_ if the Black version represented a "fresh out of the box" model, and that the DIAL lume would also be white.

Then the Silver version could represent a worn unit (where the coating has been removed, the lume on dial & bezel aged etc)...

But right now it seems the Black is half vintage / half new (i.e. dial / bezel)
I guess wait for Synchron to clarify for you.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> It would make sense _to me_ if the Black version represented a "fresh out of the box" model, and that the DIAL lume would also be white.
> 
> Then the Silver version could represent a worn unit (where the coating has been removed, the lume on dial & bezel aged etc)...
> 
> ...


That would be subtle-cool


----------



## mangotti (Feb 9, 2006)

Snulle said:


> So since Synchron themselves sometimes replies in the thread I was hoping to get a clarification about why the colour of the numbers in the bezel differs between the stainless and the black? Is this just an error/oversight in the pictures on the wesite or are they actually different? The cream coloured numbers on the stainless looks more "correct" to the original and better in my eyes since they match the indices on the dial and I was hoping that the black, which is the one I ordered, have cream colored numbers in the bezel as well and not the brighter almost white numbers. Could you please clarify? Thanks.


The black pvd will have the same fauxpatina bezel insert as the stainless steel


----------



## ike-k (Jan 24, 2018)

Uh I missed the stainless steel version 😭 I already had it in shopping cart last thursday but I had some credit card related problems in checkout and Paypal rejected my payment.

Does anybody have any info about second run? I've send question via the site but got no response yet.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

ike-k said:


> Uh I missed the stainless steel version 😭 I already had it in shopping cart last thursday but I had some credit card related problems in checkout and Paypal rejected my payment.
> 
> Does anybody have any info about second run? I've send question via the site but got no response yet.


According to what @Synchron has said here, there won't be a second run. It's just 250 steel and 250 PVD (which is still available, AFAIK)


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

ike-k said:


> Uh I missed the stainless steel version 😭 I already had it in shopping cart last thursday but I had some credit card related problems in checkout and Paypal rejected my payment.
> 
> Does anybody have any info about second run? I've send question via the site but got no response yet.


If second run you mean more of the stainless steel then nope, no more, nada, finished. If you mean the black ones, then again only 250 will ever be made. Delivery is dependent on receiving them from the coating facility and final assembly. This is scheduled for next month


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

redhed18 said:


> It would make sense _to me_ if the Black version represented a "fresh out of the box" model, and that the DIAL lume would also be white.
> 
> Then the Silver version could represent a worn unit (where the coating has been removed, the lume on dial & bezel aged etc)...
> 
> ...


If the black version should represent a mint watch the lume on the dial and bezel should have the same greenish Tritium tint like on the watch in this old ad. I don't mind the fauxed aged lume on the dial but wish that the bezel was the same, as you say now it looks kind of half vintage/half new. Hopefully mangolli is right that the bezel will be the same as the stainless.












mangotti said:


> The black pvd will have the same fauxpatina bezel insert as the stainless steel


Are you sure? Have you gotten this information from Synchron? That would be great!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Snulle said:


> If the black version should represent a mint watch the lume on the dial and bezel should have the same greenish Tritium tint like on the watch in this old ad. I don't mind the fauxed aged lume on the dial but wish that the bezel was the same, as you say now it looks kind of half vintage/half new. Hopefully mangolli is right that the bezel will be the same as the stainless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was confirmed to me this morning. And I quote......... "both the same"


----------



## mks4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Here are a couple crummy side shots and one on the Iso- someone asked on Instagram so thought I'd post. It's really spot on with my 70s 300T.

Regards,
Mike




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

mks4 said:


> Here are a couple crummy side shots and one on the Iso- someone asked on Instagram so thought I'd post. It's really spot on with my 70s 300T.
> 
> Regards,
> Mike
> ...


Your "crummy shots" are like manna from heaven to those of wandering the desert waiting for tracking numbers.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

mks4 said:


> Here are a couple crummy side shots and one on the Iso- someone asked on Instagram so thought I'd post. It's really spot on with my 70s 300T.
> 
> Regards,
> Mike
> ...


Thanks for sharing those! A question: how would you rate its lume?


----------



## mks4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Elmero said:


> Thanks for sharing those! A question: how would you rate its lume?


Really good. I think I put a pic on Instagram under mikeinfrankfurt - it's really bright

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

mks4 said:


> Really good. I think I put a pic on Instagram under mikeinfrankfurt - it's really bright
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent! Thanks! ?


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

I wonder if Synchron will release other vintage inspired watches under this branding alongside their Aquadives and Aquastars? 

And, imagine if Rick had released a double signed DOXA/Synchron sub back in the day 🤯 🤩


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> It was confirmed to me this morning. And I quote......... "both the same"


Great! Thanks.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> How cool is that to have the Doxa Aluminum shipping Tube back again!!


Yeah, don't understand why Doxa stopped using those.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

KAS118 said:


> Yeah, don't understand why Doxa stopped using those.


I guess you didn't hear how the new CEO successfully relaunched DOXA and "rebuilt the brand image" ... in 2019... ???









Doxa - Ten Minutes With Jan Edöcs: Discover The Man Behind Doxa - Top watch brand CEOs - WorldTempus


Known for its diver’s watches, Doxa is a brand expertly managed by Jan Edöcs; we find out more about the man behind the brand in an interview with Edöcs himself.




en.worldtempus.com


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

KAS118 said:


> Yeah, don't understand why Doxa stopped using those.


Very brief story behind it is that Rick Marei went to the Jenny's to reestablish the Doxa SUB. They had a working relationship but Rick did not work for them. For most but not all of the SUBs, Jenny, through their company: Walca, supplied cases etc to Rick. So in a sense they worked for him. Rick sold the watches through his company. The tube was his idea, not Doxa, not Jenny so when they got rid of him in favour of Edocs, the apparent saviour of Doxa if you listen to how he tells it, they were not able to use the tube and went to shipping what I'm calling the ICE generation Doxas in camera cases.

Doxa SUB eras : Original Vintage, Synchron, Aubry, Marei, ICE


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Very brief story behind it is that Rick Marei went to the Jenny's to reestablish the Doxa SUB. They had a working relationship but Rick did not work for them. For most but not all of the SUBs, Jenny, through their company: Walca, supplied cases etc to Rick. So in a sense they worked for him. Rick sold the watches through his company. The tube was his idea, not Doxa, not Jenny so when they got rid of him in favour of Edocs, the apparent saviour of Doxa if you listen to how he tells it, they were not able to use the tube and went to shipping what I'm calling the ICE generation Doxas in camera cases.
> 
> Doxa SUB eras : Original Vintage, Synchron, Aubrey, Marei, ICE


Looking forward to the "ICE" chapter in the 60 years book. 😂


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Elmero said:


> Lovely! Looking forward to listening a little bit more on today's podcast!


Wait... what? There's a Podcast at Fratello talking about the watch? Heading there right now to listen!! Thanks for the tip!
Fratello On Air: Our Favorite Vintage Dive Watches (fratellowatches.com)


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Very brief story behind it is that Rick Marei went to the Jenny's to reestablish the Doxa SUB. They had a working relationship but Rick did not work for them. For most but not all of the SUBs, Jenny, through their company: Walca, supplied cases etc to Rick. So in a sense they worked for him. Rick sold the watches through his company. The tube was his idea, not Doxa, not Jenny so when they got rid of him in favour of Edocs, the apparent saviour of Doxa if you listen to how he tells it, they were not able to use the tube and went to shipping what I'm calling the ICE generation Doxas in camera cases.
> 
> Doxa SUB eras : Original Vintage, Synchron, Aubry, Marei, ICE


Thanks for the info...always good to find out the backstory 👍


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

KAS118 said:


> Thanks for the info...always good to find out the backstory ?


There is always more to things than what people know and over the last couple of days so much misinformation and conjecture has come out but not surprising because people don't know. Thanks for asking the question and letting me try to set the record straight.

Another little know fact about the Marei era SUBs is that the SUB 4000T, the one with the funky Dive Time counter, was a Jenny creation, Rick Marei had nothing to do with it. Kinda portent of things to come....cought, cough, Crap-Graph, erm I mean C-Graph


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I guess you didn't hear how the new CEO successfully relaunched DOXA and "rebuilt the brand image" ... in 2019... ???


So let me get this straight, Jan Edöcs felt that the sub line up that Rick relaunched into cult status needed to be saved?!
So he felt rereleasing the 50th LE as a mass produced watch but in every colour was how to rebuild the brand.
And the orange Jenny fish on the crown was his idea!?
And the c graph as a sub was his idea of taking the brand to the next level

In my opinion, this Synchron Military completely destroys the current DOXA offerings and at an incredible price.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Yea he was also the superstar behind this abomination when he was resurrecting Milus....who????....yea. Probably what the next ICE era Doxa SUB will look like. Instant classic 












Ketchup time said:


> So let me get this straight, Jan Edöcs felt that the sub line up that Rick relaunched into cult status needed to be saved?!
> So he felt rereleasing the 50th LE as a mass produced watch but in every colour was how to rebuild the brand.
> And the orange Jenny fish on the crown was his idea!?
> And the c graph as a sub was his idea of taking the brand to the next level
> ...


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Flyingdoctor said:


> There is always more to things than what people know and over the last couple of days so much misinformation and conjecture has come out but not surprising because people don't know. Thanks for asking the question and letting me try to set the record straight.
> 
> Another little know fact about the Marei era SUBs is that the SUB 4000T, the one with the funky Dive Time counter, was a Jenny creation, Rick Marei had nothing to do with it. Kinda portent of things to come....cought, cough, Crap-Graph, erm I mean C-Graph


Lol, indeed there is.

Must admit though I don't mind the C-Graph at all - sorry.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Ketchup time said:


> So let me get this straight, Jan Edöcs felt that the sub line up that Rick relaunched into cult status needed to be saved?!
> So he felt rereleasing the 50th LE as a mass produced watch but in every colour was how to rebuild the brand.
> And the orange Jenny fish on the crown was his idea!?
> And the c graph as a sub was his idea of taking the brand to the next level
> ...


So you can see why there's some schadenfreude in seeing Rick produce this gorgeous watch and provoke a DOXA reaction that was so petty and unprofessional.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

KAS118 said:


> Lol, indeed there is.
> 
> Must admit though I don't mind the C-Graph at all - sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


To be totally honest I quite like the C-Graph too as a watch but not as a Doxa SUB


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> View attachment 15764371


That is hands down the most breath taking watch I've ever laid eyes on ?? lol
There should have been a warning, graphic material, at the top of your post.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

New Doxa press release..... We would like to say: Jan Edocs is doing a great job running Doxa.....right into the ground!!!!!!!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> So you can see why there's some schadenfreude in seeing Rick produce this gorgeous watch and provoke a DOXA reaction that was so petty and unprofessional.


Yup, this watch destroys current Jenny/DOXA offerings at a fraction of their prices and for a truly unique/limited piece. 
Just think, you could either buy a DOXA sub200 or have the Synchron Military 🤔


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

I was thinking about people commenting that Doxa could make an Army prototype so fast after the Synchron reveal and couldn't it be that there already was one from Rick's time working with Doxa? IIRC Doc Pete mentioned that Rick wanted to make an Army re-issue but wasn't allowed to but perhaps there at least was a prototype made and when Doxa saw Synchrons release they thought, "hey, we have one of those" and quickly posted an imgage of a vintage Army while digging up the prototype and taking a macro photo to post the day after? If we see the Army go up for order soon I suspect it will be a pre-order with delivery earliest after summer. I wonder if they will make it a limited edition (I hope so) or as usual as of late a permanent offering...


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

The attention behind the watch is growing stronger even though it's now sold out in Stainless plain finish. 
(1) Post by Jason Heaton with the first pics post-drop
(2) Great write-up on Swimpruf
(3) Featured on TGN with Jason expressing praise for it and James Stacey expressing that he wants to order the black PVD
(4) Featured in the Fratello podcast with great pics

I think the hype train around this is only getting stronger, despite it being sold out. Looking forward to all the feature articles when more people get hands on this. I'm sold on it and I haven't even held it in-hand, but it's always nice to see fresh perspectives and opinions on it that will come out over the next month. 

Patiently awaiting the shipping confirmation for the stainless to hold me over until the April PVD / DLC !


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Snulle said:


> I was thinking about people commenting that Doxa could make an Army prototype so fast after the Synchron reveal and couldn't it be that there already was one from Rick's time working with Doxa? IIRC Doc Pete mentioned that Rick wanted to make an Army re-issue but wasn't allowed to but perhaps there at least was a prototype made and when Doxa saw Synchrons release they thought, "hey, we have one of those" and quickly posted an imgage of a vintage Army while digging up the prototype and taking a macro photo to post the day after? If we see the Army go up for order soon I suspect it will be a pre-order with delivery earliest after summer. I wonder if they will make it a limited edition (I hope so) or as usual as of late a permanent offering...


While I haven't bought into a whole lot of the drama between Rick and Doxa, I'm not sure it would be in their best interest, would it? Synchron beat them to the drop. You can't roll back the clock on that. Quite honestly, I'd rather Synchron go into sustained production of the Synchron Military instead of Doxa retroactively benefiting from the long-standing want of Rick to make this happen. But, I do see Doxa trying to ride on the coattails of Rick on this one to release their own interpretation.

Either way, as the consumers, we win here. The great Synchron price-point is more than fair for the product and I consider myself lucky to buy in at a very reasonable price. If Doxa releases their Doxa Army variant, I suppose more consumers will be able to buy in and enjoy the overall design and that wouldn't take away from my known limited Synchron drop.

As much as I generally don't buy into the whole "oOooOo it's LE!", here it means something with numbers as low as this, so I like knowing that these Synchron examples will be unobtanium in this variant. Of course, I'll be well tuned-in if Synchron releases any more variants!


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Seeing the amount of traffic across forums with this specific model (and the associated Doxa response) has been shocking to me. I've been a member of several forums for over a decade and I can only think of a few instances when a release garnered so much attention. If it weren't for Doxa's poorly time and juvenile response I don't think the Synchron Military would have gathered so much publicity. Gotta wonder who is managing their social media accounts.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

charger02 said:


> Seeing the amount of traffic across forums with this specific model (and the associated Doxa response) has been shocking to me. I've been a member of several forums for over a decade and I can only think of a few instances when a release garnered so much attention. If it weren't for Doxa's poorly time and juvenile response I don't think the Synchron Military would have gathered so much publicity. Gotta wonder who is managing their social media accounts.


The hype extends far outside the boundaries of WUS.

I spoke with my father a few days back and he is assuredly not a watch person. His favorite piece and daily driver is a Seiko diver I gifted him last year. Rarely is he tuned in to any sort of new watch release, but he said he read about it on an email covering it as a byline in a new product release mention. He was happy to hear I ordered one of each so he could see them too!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

charger02 said:


> Seeing the amount of traffic across forums with this specific model (and the associated Doxa response) has been shocking to me. I've been a member of several forums for over a decade and I can only think of a few instances when a release garnered so much attention. If it weren't for Doxa's poorly time and juvenile response I don't think the Synchron Military would have gathered so much publicity. Gotta wonder who is managing their social media accounts.


This guy


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey guys I have to appologise for being such a juvenile with my posts. I love Doxa watches (well most of them), I love the brand. It was such a big part of my life for almost 20 years and people still think of me at the knowledge fountain. I had stopped slagging off Edocs but their latest moves just got me back into the groove. It is such a pity the Jenny family can't get rid of him


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Hey guys I have to appologise for being such a jevenile with my posts. I love Doxa watches (well most of them), I love the brand. It was such a big part of my life for almost 20 years and people still think of me at the knowledge fountain. I had stopped slagging off Edocs but their latest moves just got me back into the groove. It is such a pity the Jenny family can't get rid of him


As an outsider to the realm of these dive watches, I think your help posts relaying updates in the Synchron information outweigh anything else!


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

tacit said:


> As an outsider to the realm of these dive watches, I think your help posts relaying updates in the Synchron information outweigh anything else!


Gotta agree with this. People and potential buyers need to know what they are getting into. Your posts have not deterred me from getting a Doxa in the future but they have provided some much needed context.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

Flyingdoctor said:


> New Doxa press release..... We would like to say: Jan Edocs is doing a great job running Doxa.....right into the ground!!!!!!!


Hypothetically if Doxa HAD already been working on an Army reissue for awhile, how would that affect the current narrative?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

I find it puzzling that this many days later there are still black PVD / DLC (or whatever coating that is) still available. Disclaimer: I ordered a black one on Thursday after the stainless case sold out ... but I'd have expected all 250 of those to be gone by now as well?

It kind of reminds me of the run-up to the release of the Benrus Type 1. There was a lot of postulating about authenticity on that watch as well and I also remember the CEO being interviewed on a podcast and thinking he wasn't particularly convincing at the time. Then there was that last minute twist when they launched it exclusively on Hodinkee (I didn't see coming). At the time I felt the strong pull to order one thinking that even though it was a run of 1000 pieces I was sure it would sell out quickly. In the end I talked myself out of 'cause I'd have preferred a Type 2 dial and I don't like 12 hr. bezels anyway - but it turns out I was wrong - the Benrus Type 1 is also still available.

Not sure where I'm going with this but I'm clearly not a great judge of market demand - and maybe the demand for mil spec reissue watches is narrower than I thought ... ?


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Hey guys I have to appologise for being such a juvenile with my posts. I love Doxa watches (well most of them), I love the brand. It was such a big part of my life for almost 20 years and people still think of me at the knowledge fountain. I had stopped slagging off Edocs but their latest moves just got me back into the groove. It is such a pity the Jenny family can't get rid of him


If not disingenuous, thanks for this. I have always valued your knowledgeable, extremely well written and mature posts (and other print media) in the many iterations of the Doxa forum over the last 15 years. (I have been a member here much longer than this current account intimates). 
It's understandable that you are a huge fan of Rick and have a personal relationship with him as you are considered by MANY the authority on Doxa. 
I was quite surprised by the nature of many of your posts as it relates to this Synchron. I was like....."this can't be the same guy". 
Thanks for all your work over the years and especially in the old official Dora forum. 
I wish Synchron nothing but unrivaled success and hope they continue assembling a catalog......Aquastar, Synchron, et al.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

jskane said:


> I find it puzzling that this many days later there are still black PVD / DLC (or whatever coating that is) still available. Disclaimer: I ordered a black one on Thursday after the stainless case sold out ... but I'd have expected all 250 of those to be gone by now as well?
> 
> It kind of reminds me of the run-up to the release of the Benrus Type 1. There was a lot of postulating about authenticity on that watch as well and I also remember the CEO being interviewed on a podcast and thinking he wasn't particularly convincing at the time. Then there was that last minute twist when they launched it exclusively on Hodinkee (I didn't see coming). At the time I felt the strong pull to order one thinking that even though it was a run of 1000 pieces I was sure it would sell out quickly. In the end I talked myself out of 'cause I'd have preferred a Type 2 dial and I don't like 12 hr. bezels anyway - but it turns out I was wrong - the Benrus Type 1 is also still available.
> 
> Not sure where I'm going with this but I'm clearly not a great judge of market demand - and maybe the demand for mil spec reissue watches is narrower than I thought ... ?


This is completely shooting from the hip, but as of now, the PVD/DLC black model has not been seen in the metal outside of the stock photo on Synchron's website. Additionally, it is known that it will be available in April after those cases are finished / return from the PVD/DLC process (damn can we get a confirmation on PVD or DLC so I don't have to type both everytime!).

I think the run on the black model hasn't happened as fast because there's no secondary pictures / coverage on it available and it's not going to be out for another 3 weeks or so at the earliest.

Also, I'd say there is a fair bit of disinterest in all black watches from the _mainstream _that causes many to prefer the full stainless look. Of course, there is a large subset of people that love all black watches and PVD/DLC cases, but it may not be as many. I still suspect the black to be sold out, albeit at a slower rate, even though I like the way it looks more in pictures!


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

tacit said:


> This is completely shooting from the hip, but as of now, the PVD/DLC black model has not been seen in the metal outside of the stock photo on Synchron's website. Additionally, it is known that it will be available in April after those cases are finished / return from the PVD/DLC process (damn can we get a confirmation on PVD or DLC so I don't have to type both everytime!).
> 
> I think the run on the black model hasn't happened as fast because there's no secondary pictures / coverage on it available and it's not going to be out for another 3 weeks or so at the earliest.
> 
> Also, I'd say there is a fair bit of disinterest in all black watches from the _mainstream _that causes many to prefer the full stainless look. Of course, there is a large subset of people that love all black watches and PVD/DLC cases, but it may not be as many. I still suspect the black to be sold out, albeit at a slower rate, even though I like the way it looks more in pictures!


Truth be told - I was going to order the the black one anyway because I actually don't own a black watch. I didn't realize that the originals were all black until digging in to all this recently.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks. Yea at times I also have to say to myself why should I post this. Rick has been my friend now for almost 20 years. We have had "fights" over decisions that were made which I later got to find out were not of his making. He was honorable and actually protecting the Jennys who were pulling the strings. Man did I feel bad when I found out the real reasons. I also know some stuff about what went on at the end and which is still going on that is so damned disturbing that I find it hard to control the anger against the Doxa management, principally Edocs. I'm not at liberty to say anything. Maybe it will come out some time in the future, maybe not.

The other thing of course is I hate when people don't get the credit they deserve. Edocs is literally trying to erase Mariei's part in resurrecting Doxa. The fact that when Doxa took over, their press release made it sound like they needed to because of the way things were handled by Rick and the fact they never even did a cursory, thanks to Rick Marei blah, blah blah was as unprofessional as it gets. But hey that's business. I'm probably more pissed at it than Rick ever was but that's just me.

Ah, I'm probably a grumpy old bastard now who hates to see injustice especially against friends.



wheelbuilder said:


> If not disingenuous, thanks for this. I have always valued your knowledgeable, extremely well written and mature posts (and other print media) in the many iterations of the Doxa forum over the last 15 years. (I have been a member here much longer than this current account intimates).
> It's understandable that you are a huge fan of Rick and have a personal relationship with him as you are considered by MANY the authority on Doxa.
> I was quite surprised by the nature of many of your posts as it relates to this Synchron. I was like....."this can't be the same guy".
> Thanks for all your work over the years and especially in the old official Dora forum.
> ...


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Actually, these are good points and I would agree. I haven't seen any production models either.

Another thing is that a lot of people are put off PVD / DLC watches because the coating is basically not repairable. If you are hard on it and scrape, scratch the beejeezus out of it a black sharpie is isn't going to cut it in the try to make it look good again stakes. Brushed steel case, 600 grit or a green pan scrubber and you are back to new.

Also they are a bollox to get any kind of matching bracelet for especially if the case has curved lugs.



tacit said:


> This is completely shooting from the hip, but as of now, the PVD/DLC black model has not been seen in the metal outside of the stock photo on Synchron's website. Additionally, it is known that it will be available in April after those cases are finished / return from the PVD/DLC process (damn can we get a confirmation on PVD or DLC so I don't have to type both everytime!).
> 
> I think the run on the black model hasn't happened as fast because there's no secondary pictures / coverage on it available and it's not going to be out for another 3 weeks or so at the earliest.
> 
> Also, I'd say there is a fair bit of disinterest in all black watches from the _mainstream _that causes many to prefer the full stainless look. Of course, there is a large subset of people that love all black watches and PVD/DLC cases, but it may not be as many. I still suspect the black to be sold out, albeit at a slower rate, even though I like the way it looks more in pictures!


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

jskane said:


> Truth be told - I was going to order the the black one anyway because I actually don't own a black watch. I didn't realize that the originals were all black until digging in to all this recently.


I ordered the black for the same reasons...no other black watches and the original was also PVD. The couple of staged photos of the black version on the ISOfrane strap and NATO help sell me to go in that direction.


----------



## mangotti (Feb 9, 2006)

You could always Media blast the PVD off if you didn't like it and really wanted the stainless steel


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

mangotti said:


> You could always Media blast the PVD off if you didn't like it and really wanted the stainless steel


That would be a shame haha. Maybe that's an end-of-life finish strategy to start fresh after years of hard wear.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

mangotti said:


> You could always Media blast the PVD off if you didn't like it and really wanted the stainless steel


It would really look like a vintage one then


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

Hypothetically if Doxa HAD already been working on an Army reissue for awhile, how would that affect the current narrative? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

I kinda like worn PVD/DLC looks anyway. Interestingly, I only know of one diver that's sold with "distressed" black finish: Longines Legend Spain limited edition.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Thanks. Yea at times I also have to say to myself why should I post this. Rick has been my friend now for almost 20 years. We have had "fights" over decisions that were made which I later got to find out were not of his making. He was honorable and actually protecting the Jennys who were pulling the strings. Man did I feel bad when I found out the real reasons. I also know some stuff about what went on at the end and which is still going on that is so damned disturbing that I find it hard to control the anger against the Doxa management, principally Edocs. I'm not at liberty to say anything. Maybe it will come out some time in the future, maybe not.
> 
> The other thing of course is I hate when people don't get the credit they deserve. Edocs is literally trying to erase Mariei's part in resurrecting Doxa. The fact that when Doxa took over, their press release made it sound like they needed to because of the way things were handled by Rick and the fact they never even did a cursory, thanks to Rick Marei blah, blah blah was as unprofessional as it gets. But hey that's business. I'm probably more pissed at it than Rick ever was but that's just me.
> 
> Ah, I'm probably a grumpy old bastard now who hates to see injustice especially against friends.


Nothing wrong with sticking up for a great mate Pete.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I went with the stainless version. I like the pvd/dlc look but would prefer it worn/patina'd. I think if I had gotten it brand new I'd baby it and honestly it wouldnt be a daily wear so it wouldnt get that worn look for a long long time. Also, the initial images shown had the different lume on the bezel vs the dial which I was not a fan of. After reading through the forum it looks like Doc has confirmed the lume to be matching.....I think if Synchron updated the photos with matching lume the remaining watches will sell quicker....not that they wont be sold out soon enough


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

tacit said:


> That would be a shame haha. Maybe that's an end-of-life finish strategy to start fresh after years of hard wear.


Don't laugh ... I'm thinking about "artificially" weathering it ...


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

jskane said:


> Don't laugh ... I'm thinking about "artificially" weathering it ...


Go for it! It's your money and your watch, whatever you want to do to make you happiest with it!


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

jskane said:


> Don't laugh ... I'm thinking about "artificially" weathering it ...


To do it right you absolutely have to take movement out and possibly bezel insert. Either way too much messing around with brand new watch imo.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

The black case is killer, I’m surprised it didn’t sell out first


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

tacit said:


> That would be a shame haha. Maybe that's an end-of-life finish strategy to start fresh after years of hard wear.





TSH said:


> To do it right you absolutely have to take movement out and possibly bezel insert. Either way too much messing around with brand new watch imo.


sigh ... you're probably right.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

tacit said:


> (damn can we get a confirmation on PVD or DLC so I don't have to type both everytime!).


Neither one is wrong...PVD is the name of the coating process (Physical Vapor Deposition) and DLC (Diamond-Like Carbon) is just one of many materials used to coat watches.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Neither one is wrong...PVD is the name of the coating process (Physical Vapor Deposition) and DLC (Diamond-Like Carbon) is just one of many materials used to coat watches.


This perspective from Strap Code:

When you're choosing a new wristwatch, especially when you decide a small fortune on some handsome model, you may want to pay attention to its coating. You see, coating isn't just a stylish caprice that adds to the charm of your watch, but it also determines the look of your watch over time - including aging, scratches and hit marks.

In this article, we'll mention popular wristwatch coatings and give you more details on each, so you can make a smart decision when buying your next timepiece. Later, we'll discuss which of them are most wanted, most expensive and why. But before anything else, let us explain the difference between the watch finish and the watch coating, as some may get confused by the use of terms PVD finish or PVD plated, which are not exactly correct. Let us explain why.

*What is watch finish?*
Let's start by explaining what a watch finish is. As the majority of wristwatches are made of stainless steel (and usually come with the default stainless steel watch bands), the finish resembles the way how the top layer of the watch case is processed, in case there is no other material (coating) over the steel.

*What is watch coating?*
Coating means putting some other material over the watches' stainless steel case or turning a top layer of stainless steel case into something else by different processes. The most common coatings are the yellow and rose gold and, in this case, gold is applied to the watch case via process called electrolysis or electrode-plating. For those less familiar with it, simply stated, electrolysis is a process of using a direct electrical current to start a chemical reaction. These coatings are made mostly for decorative use and have no protective function. So, let us head to those coatings that protect the watch case.

As the demand for so called 'black watch' (including black metal watch band) is increasing in the past few years, we'll elaborate two main ways to get that black stainless steel watch look. Aside from the two mentioned below, the black color of the watch can be achieved with methods as simple coloring, powdering, ceramic coating or ion-plating, but we won't talk about these methods here, as they are usually used on lower-end watches. If you're looking for the long-term wristwatch protection, the two coating techniques below are the real thing. Take note that these coating methods are not just applied to the watch cases but also to metal watch bands, which explains why you may run across PVD or DLC coated black watch bands or black mesh watch bands, for example.

*What is PVD coating?*
The first way to get the robust, cool, black watch is to coat the stainless steel with PVD (PVD meaning _*P*hysical *V*apor *D*eposition_). The process of physical vapor deposition can, in short, be explained as vaporizing the surface of the metal and then turning the vapor back to the metal surface in a vacuum environment. That way, the top layer of the case gets a thin film that serves as a harder, more resistant, protective layer. Due to its ability to improve the durability of the surface to outside influences such as oxidation or shocks, this process is used not only in watchmaking, but also in aeronautics, automotive and optics production. Since the process can be costly, watches with PVD coating are usually somewhat higher in prices compared to those without it, but does it cost justifies the price? Absolutely. Not only will your PVD coated watch last longer, but will be more resistant to environment factors such as scratches, oxidation or temperature. This is especially important in diver watches, where PVD may preserve your watch in harsh sea conditions. When you do a search for, let's say, black watches for men, you'll notice that the majority of them are diver timekeepers. As we said, these things are not only for the sake of looks. As this coating layer is very thin, the finish of the metal still usually stays visible beneath it, except that the coating determines the color of the case.

*What is DLC coating?*
The second method for getting a robust, cool, black watch is the DLC Coating. The DLC stands for _*D*iamond-*L*ike *C*arbon Coating_, which has the same function as PVD - to make the watch case more resistant to environmental factors, but with the significant difference - of doing it much better than the latter. All of it happens because of the difference in the coating process. The DLC is made similar to synthetic diamonds - by blasting carbon particles onto the watches' metal surface - which gives it significantly harder and more resistant protective layer than in case of PVD. As you probably know, diamond is one of the hardest materials on Earth, which may ring some bells on the levels of protection we speak of. This gets the closest to the diamond coating, or better said diamond like coating, as it gets. Therefore, DLC coating is used not only just on diver watches, but in all watches made for all kinds of adventurous activities involving extreme outside conditions, such as watches made for military, explorative or space use. You may have also heard for DLC blades, which is the nickname for the knives with DLC coating on their blades, usually of a military grade.

*PVD vs DLC*
Honestly, we at Strapcode didn't get up to the moment where any of our PVD or DLC coated watches gave in, so we don't have the first-hand experience. It may be just that we're geeks and rarely take our timepieces into extreme conditions. Judging by the forums and user experiences online, PVD is surely less resistant and, especially in case of more active people, wears out much earlier than the DLC coating. How much earlier? We probably speak of years, at least judging by the use of both coating methods in both watchmaking and other areas of use.

When it comes to color, the PVD coating used in watchmaking can be made into gold, rose gold, bronze, blue, dark red and, the most common, black color. Color range for DLC goes from anthracite to deep black. As we know that PVD coating will wear out earlier, some metal color may peek beneath it with time, which probably won't happen anytime soon with DLC, but there's a price to it. Since DLC coating is much harder, making it bond to a metal surface is a much more complicated process, hence, it is pricier than the PVD.

On the other side, the DLC coating may be less attractive than PVD for some, as it adds somewhat matte-like look to the watch case, which really turns this competition into a taste-deciding. If you don't expose your watch to extreme conditions too much and care more about the finish and the look of it, then PVD is the way to go. Otherwise, for those of you more interested in extreme longevity of your timepiece, quality DLC coating will keep your watch safe for a lifetime of adventures, hence it will be worth the price.

Take note that, besides buying pre-coated watches, you can also get your stainless steel watch coated in order to customize it and give it more protection. The DLC coating will, again, be more pricier than PVD, but if you're heading to extreme adventures quite often, it may be well worth the investment.

_Written by M.H

And this off of U-tube:




_


----------



## mks4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok - so my article is on Fratello...I asked that it go today vs tomorrow due to the enthusiasm here - happy to hear any thoughts! Also, we received some (friendly and constructive) feedback on our Doxa discussion during our podcast - regarding all the different Synchron era SUB's. Always good to learn 

Regards, 
Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

I've had the black one in my cart for 2 days and finally purchased it tonight. Really looking forward to my first vintage inspired watch (as well as my first black DLC).


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

mks4 said:


> Ok - so my article is on Fratello...I asked that it go today vs tomorrow due to the enthusiasm here - happy to hear any thoughts! Also, we received some (friendly and constructive) feedback on our Doxa discussion during our podcast - regarding all the different Synchron era SUB's. Always good to learn
> 
> Regards,
> Mike
> ...


Good read and good info. No pictures next to original, but that's understandable.


----------



## raccoon17 (Jan 22, 2012)

mks4 said:


> Ok - so my article is on Fratello...I asked that it go today vs tomorrow due to the enthusiasm here - happy to hear any thoughts! Also, we received some (friendly and constructive) feedback on our Doxa discussion during our podcast - regarding all the different Synchron era SUB's. Always good to learn
> 
> Regards,
> Mike
> ...


Thanks for it!








Synchron Military Diver: Hands-On With A Controversial New Watch Release


We take a look at the slightly controversial Synchron Military, a watch that pays tribute to a rare '70s diver.




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## mks4 (Nov 29, 2012)

TSH said:


> Good read and good info. No pictures next to original, but that's understandable.


Sadly I don't own one of those...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Very brief story behind it is that Rick Marei went to the Jenny's to reestablish the Doxa SUB. They had a working relationship but Rick did not work for them. For most but not all of the SUBs, Jenny, through their company: Walca, supplied cases etc to Rick. So in a sense they worked for him. Rick sold the watches through his company. The tube was his idea, not Doxa, not Jenny so when they got rid of him in favour of Edocs, the apparent saviour of Doxa if you listen to how he tells it, they were not able to use the tube and went to shipping what I'm calling the ICE generation Doxas in camera cases.
> 
> Doxa SUB eras : Original Vintage, Synchron, Aubry, Marei, ICE


So who assembled his watches if just parts were supplied


----------



## ike-k (Jan 24, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> If second run you mean more of the stainless steel then nope, no more, nada, finished. If you mean the black ones, then again only 250 will ever be made. Delivery is dependent on receiving them from the coating facility and final assembly. This is scheduled for next month


Ok thank you for the information. I bought the black version, maybe I'll get a change to trade it to ss version someday


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

ike-k said:


> Ok thank you for the information. I bought the black version, maybe I'll get a change to trade it to ss version someday


I'd be betting you'll see another batch just a little different (dial colours perhaps) somewhere down the line.


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Seems Synchron site is down?


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Cabaiguan said:


> Seems Synchron site is down?


Not for me I just checked now.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Same here - working fine, just logged in and my order is still processing (sigh.....).









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

mks4 said:


> Ok - so my article is on Fratello...I asked that it go today vs tomorrow due to the enthusiasm here - happy to hear any thoughts! Also, we received some (friendly and constructive) feedback on our Doxa discussion during our podcast - regarding all the different Synchron era SUB's. Always good to learn
> 
> Regards,
> Mike
> ...



Ok great to have a hands on article of the new Synchron Military. Here is the link if anyone wants to read it. Synchron Military Diver: Hands-On With A Controversial New Watch Release


----------



## yasvopoyo (May 4, 2016)

watchobs said:


> diamonds





Chronopolis said:


> donor





CityMorgue said:


> execution


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

hooliganjrs said:


> Same here - working fine, just logged in and my order is still processing (sigh.....).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang it, just checked and mine is still processing too  I assume that it will ship sometime next week, fingers crossed.

Regards,

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

mks4 said:


> Ok - so my article is on Fratello...I asked that it go today vs tomorrow due to the enthusiasm here - happy to hear any thoughts! Also, we received some (friendly and constructive) feedback on our Doxa discussion during our podcast - regarding all the different Synchron era SUB's. Always good to learn
> 
> Regards,
> Mike
> ...


Nicely written and good coverage on all the points. Specially the side by side shots with old sharkhunter you have there.. Back side shots specially; I wanted to see how crown profile looks like on the back.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

mks4 said:


> Ok - so my article is on Fratello...I asked that it go today vs tomorrow due to the enthusiasm here - happy to hear any thoughts! Also, we received some (friendly and constructive) feedback on our Doxa discussion during our podcast - regarding all the different Synchron era SUB's. Always good to learn
> 
> Regards,
> Mike
> ...


I have to admit that your review pictures where great and showed that the crown is a lot less prominent than I had through based on the promo shots.
Thanks for posting it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Great article, Mike. Well written and balanced. Nice



mks4 said:


> Ok - so my article is on Fratello...I asked that it go today vs tomorrow due to the enthusiasm here - happy to hear any thoughts! Also, we received some (friendly and constructive) feedback on our Doxa discussion during our podcast - regarding all the different Synchron era SUB's. Always good to learn
> 
> Regards,
> Mike
> ...


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

8505davids said:


> I'd be betting you'll see another batch just a little different (dial colours perhaps) somewhere down the line.


I'll take that bet


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Am I the only crazy one already ordering up straps and for my Synchron MIL black beauty before it even ships in April? Already working with one guy to make me another Bund strap, another to make me a waterproof olive canvas paratrooper strap, and another to make me a shark skin strap; not to mention I'll likely end up trying out a PVD shark mesh to see if I like that look. What I'd really love is a BoR custom DLC and one of those awesome bracelets Doxa posted in their infamous, tragic Instagram post after they were caught, seemingly, with their pants around their ankles and their collective tools in the hands. As I may have mentioned elsewhere in this thread (or maybe on FB), this watch has me the most excited I've been about a watch in a LOOOOOONG time! Heck, it excited me even more than my hunt for and acquisition of my Doxa 750T GMT Caribbean Queen (another Rick Marei masterpiece, in my opinion).


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

mks4 said:


> Ok - so my article is on Fratello...I asked that it go today vs tomorrow due to the enthusiasm here - happy to hear any thoughts! Also, we received some (friendly and constructive) feedback on our Doxa discussion during our podcast - regarding all the different Synchron era SUB's. Always good to learn
> 
> Regards,
> Mike
> ...


Great podcast and great article. I also enjoyed the additional article on the Doxa Army you linked in your piece. Very informative, indeed!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

The site might have been down for a moment to update the info...









Did just April delivery turn to June?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

redhed18 said:


> It would make sense _to me_ if the Black version represented a "fresh out of the box" model, and that the DIAL lume would also be white.
> 
> Then the Silver version could represent a worn unit (where the coating has been removed, the lume on dial & bezel aged etc)...
> 
> ...


Hi, all bezels and dials are the same and come from one batch


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

AndyAaron said:


> The site might have been down for a moment to update the info...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

AndyAaron said:


> The site might have been down for a moment to update the info...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the last batch will ship in June 2021, all orders that had this announcement on the product page will ship in June 2021, and those are the last 100 pieces and the final production batch.


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Am I the only crazy one already ordering up straps and for my Synchron MIL black beauty before it even ships in April? ......


Don´t worry, you´re not alone  I´ve already ordered orange rubber from Bonetto Cinturini and thinking about the Isofrane. My two erikasoriginals are also waiting for April


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for the answer. So it does not apply to the previously ordered ones and we can still expect the delivery in April I assume


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Am I the only crazy one already ordering up straps and for my Synchron MIL black beauty before it even ships in April? Already working with one guy to make me another Bund strap, another to make me a waterproof olive canvas paratrooper strap, and another to make me a shark skin strap; not to mention I'll likely end up trying out a PVD shark mesh to see if I like that look. What I'd really love is a BoR custom DLC and one of those awesome bracelets Doxa posted in their infamous, tragic Instagram post after they were caught, seemingly, with their pants around their ankles and their collective tools in the hands. As I may have mentioned elsewhere in this thread (or maybe on FB), this watch has me the most excited I've been about a watch in a LOOOOOONG time! Heck, it excited me even more than my hunt for and acquisition of my Doxa 750T GMT Caribbean Queen (another Rick Marei masterpiece, in my opinion).


I wonder how a blacked out Erika's MN strap would look on the Synchron MIL black!?


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Ketchup time said:


> I wonder how a blacked out Erika's MN strap would look on the Synchron MIL black!?


Or a black MN with a very subtle cream colored thin stripe down the center.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Kinda confused me so Here is the clarification......

150 will ship in April and the last 100 in June



AndyAaron said:


> Thanks for the answer. So it does not apply to the previously ordered ones and we can still expect the delivery in April I assume


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Kinda confused me so Here is the clarification......
> 
> 150 will ship in April and the last 100 in June


So it means there are still almost 100 available, right?


----------



## lincolnunit (Apr 28, 2009)

Big legible hands. I might just based on that feature!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

sashator said:


> So it means there are still almost 100 available, right?


Honestly, I don't know. Even though Rick and I are long time friends I never ask him anything about his business. It's the way I was brought up. It's personal and none of my business. If he tells me stuff then I know but I won't ever ask him specifics.

So for the people who have asked about where he manufactures or assembles or buys stuff and I haven't answered it is because I don't know and will not ask him those questions.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

mks4 said:


> Ok - so my article is on Fratello...I asked that it go today vs tomorrow due to the enthusiasm here - happy to hear any thoughts! Also, we received some (friendly and constructive) feedback on our Doxa discussion during our podcast - regarding all the different Synchron era SUB's. Always good to learn
> 
> Regards,
> Mike
> ...


Hey Mike,

Just wanted to thank you for posting your article a bit earlier than initially planned. Lots of us were looking forward to your detailed pictures and impressions!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Be interesting to see what Synchron come up with next then - a range of Subs(with or without Doxa style dial) a la Maranez but with a 2824? I'd be a buyer.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Ketchup time said:


> I wonder how a blacked out Erika's MN strap would look on the Synchron MIL black!?


We'll see! I ordered several of hers today to pair with it, including the Vintage (yellow), Vintage (red) and Black Ops (Sand), all with DLC hardware.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Took me all morning to read this thread after ordering up a black version this morning—great discussions. My note too said shipping in June. Now, just have to agonize over that strap selection for a while...😁


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Interesting enough its not the first time an 'Army' dial has been available - Dagaz has had this one for Seiko mods for quite a while - I think the grey outer ring looks better than the black of the original Doxa and the new Synchron.


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Honestly, I don't know. Even though Rick and I are long time friends I never ask him anything about his business. It's the way I was brought up. It's personal and none of my business. If he tells me stuff then I know but I won't ever ask him specifics.
> 
> So for the people who have asked about where he manufactures or assembles or buys stuff and I haven't answered it is because I don't know and will not ask him those questions.


Thanks for your honest answer. I totally understand you and I didn´t even want you to ask him. My post was more like a rhetorical question. So we´ll see when the black version will be sent


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

sashator said:


> Thanks for your honest answer. I totally understand you and I didn´t even want you to ask him. My post was more like a rhetorical question. So we´ll see when the black version will be sent


Thanks. I grew up in Ireland in the late 1950s, early 1960s and like most people where we lived, in relative poverty. We walked along the railway tracks picking up coal and w3ent copllecting driftwood from the shore and as kids thought this was normal life for everyone.

There were people who lived in fancy houses but my Dad always talked about "fur coat and no knickers". It meant people gave the impression of being well off but they were in debt and living hand to mouth but wanted to seem that they were doing well.

You never talked about other peoples money or livelihood. There was a sense of embarrassment about it both for you to ask and for them to answer. That has stuck with me all my life and I am embarrassed anytime I think: "I wonder if I should ask Rick to clarify something", so I don't ask.

Sorry, bit of a ramble there.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I'll take that bet


Now that they have a case and a price point that clearly works (i.e., ca. 1.2k post-preorder), why wouldn't they launch some "Synchron SUBs"? Clearly, the overall design cannot be protected anymore or we wouldn't have had the Maranez Samui ?

EDIT - @8505davids said it first:


> Be interesting to see what Synchron come up with next then - a range of Subs (with or without Doxa style dial) a la Maranez but with a 2824? I'd be a buyer.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Man, seeing the switch to June delivery on the black Synchron makes me all the more thankful for ordering early!! Not knocking the shift in delivery dates, because I know COVID manufacturing makes everything more difficult, but the April delivery date is looking a lot better all of the sudden!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

paysdoufs said:


> Now that they have a case and a price point that clearly works (I.e., ca. 1.2k post-preorder), why wouldn't they launch some "Synchron SUBs"? Clearly, the overall design cannot be protected anymore or we wouldn't have had the Maranez Samui ?
> 
> EDIT - @8505davids said it first:


Considering Synchron used to be on the dial of DOXA subs, I too wonder if we will see a return!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

paysdoufs said:


> Now that they have a case and a price point that clearly works (I.e., ca. 1.2k post-preorder), why wouldn't they launch some "Synchron SUBs"? Clearly, the overall design cannot be protected anymore or we wouldn't have had the Maranez Samui ?
> 
> EDIT - @8505davids said it first:


Someone asked the same question on Doxa instagram and they commented stay tuned or something to that effect. So given they went rainbow on the SUB 300, my reasoning is that they may do the same with the Army.

Rick's desire was always to released the Army when Doxa were his subcontractor. It never happened because the Jennys didn't want it to happen. With Synchron he saw his opportunity. He never had any intention to release the new hot pink or Irishstar green  version. As close as original to the Army as possible and done. His focus is on Aquastar.

I'll still take that bet.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

tacit said:


> Man, seeing the switch to June delivery on the black Synchron makes me all the more thankful for ordering early!! Not knocking the shift in delivery dates, because I know COVID manufacturing makes everything more difficult, but the April delivery date is looking a lot better all of the sudden!


I don't know this for a fact but here is my take. So I release a watch that I have no real idea how well it will sell. It's a bit of a unicorn and not particulary well known about and maybe it will tank. So I only make a limited number of 500, half of which need a special coating. I think to myself. I can spend a whole bunch of money and make all 500 and have everything done and have them sitting in my cupboard and maybe gather dust forever or make a couple of hundred and have some of the special coating done.

I contact the coating facility and they say our schedule says we can do it and deliver by April.

I release the watch and the 250 SS version sells out in 24 hours, I wet my pants in excitement and see the coated version is selling pretty darned well too. I ring the coating guys and say can you do the other 150 and they say sure - delivery in June.

Now, I have no idea if that is the case or not but most of it could be a distinct possibility. Well maybe not the wetting my pants part


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I don't know this for a fact but here is my take. So I release a watch that I have no real idea how well it will sell. It's a bit of a unicorn and not particulary well known about and maybe it will tank. So I only make a limited number of 500, half of which need a special coating. I think to myself. I can spend a whole bunch of money and make all 500 and have everything done and have them sitting in my cupboard and maybe gather dust forever or make a couple of hundred and have some of the special coating done.
> 
> I contact the coating facility and they say our schedule says we can do it and deliver by April.
> 
> ...


I can totally get behind such a scenario!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

I have read many of the posts on this thread, but not all 25 pages worth...Can someone explain to me what (who?) a Jenny is? Thanks!


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I don't know this for a fact but here is my take. So I release a watch that I have no real idea how well it will sell. It's a bit of a unicorn and not particulary well known about and maybe it will tank. So I only make a limited number of 500, half of which need a special coating. I think to myself. I can spend a whole bunch of money and make all 500 and have everything done and have them sitting in my cupboard and maybe gather dust forever or make a couple of hundred and have some of the special coating done.
> 
> I contact the coating facility and they say our schedule says we can do it and deliver by April.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah absolutely. Again, I think there are a number of completely valid reasons for the shift. The split production on the black 250 allotment sounds completely reasonable.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

What I don't understand is why we have an Aquastar by Synchron Forum, but that isn't now just renamed to Syschron so that this thread could be placed under there - instead of the General 'Dive Watch' theme forum?

Personally I'd prefer a 1-stop shop to look at all the info on Synchron watches.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

KAS118 said:


> What I don't understand is why we have an Aquastar by Synchron Forum, but that isn't now just renamed to Syschron so that this thread could be placed under there - instead of the General 'Dive Watch' theme forum?
> 
> Personally I'd prefer a 1-stop shop to look at all the info on Synchron watches.


I agree, can the mods make a Synchron Group forum? Seems to make sense given all the brands under their umbrella.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

admit-to-im said:


> I have read many of the posts on this thread, but not all 25 pages worth...Can someone explain to me what (who?) a Jenny is? Thanks!


The Jenny family own the Doxa brand.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I really like the black case version and don’t own a DLC watch but already own a Doxa 50th and not a fan of the fauxtina. I actually prefer the dial and bezel of the Doxa Army version but man, that was a cheesy, low-brow response by Doxa.

I’m anxious to see what else comes from Rick and Synchron and hopeful he spends some of his time bringing some Aquadives to the market.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Guys, I have had the prototype case for a while and made a watch using bits. I also have the Maranez Samui Doxa lookalike and guess what, the BOR bracelet fits perfectly. The Maranez bracelet tapers as well from 20mm to 18mm at the clasp. Very high quality and kinda feels more akin to the vintage BOR than the modern Doxa BOR does. It would also be a perfect fit for a Synchron generation SUB if anyone needs a BOR bracelet.
> 
> Here's a quick and dirty pic.
> View attachment 15758105


That looks great.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Pissodes said:


> The Jenny family own the Doxa brand.


Thanks! That makes the comments I'm reading make much more sense


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Synchron said:


> We have been overwhelmed with strap change requests and in the spirit of transparency, we have to let you know that some orders are shipping now and we cannot guarantee that all strap requests can be fulfilled. We are trying our very best.


Thanks Synchron you guys are awesome.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Someone asked the same question on Doxa instagram and they commented stay tuned or something to that effect. So given they went rainbow on the SUB 300, my reasoning is that they may do the same with the Army.
> 
> Rick's desire was always to released the Army when Doxa were his subcontractor. It never happened because the Jennys didn't want it to happen. With Synchron he saw his opportunity. He never had any intention to release the new hot pink or Irishstar green  version. As close as original to the Army as possible and done. His focus is on Aquastar.
> 
> I'll still take that bet.


Be interesting to see where he takes the Aquastar reissues - the Benthos is an obvious one but where from there? The Seatime and the 63 original versions are still pretty cheap and easily picked up so not much mileage there, would there be demand for a Regatta? Admit I'm no Aquastar expert though so there may be more models to reissue. With Synchron a line of Subs would be much more valid than someone like Maranez , or even a 250, 600, or his own T-Graph? Quite a bit of long term mileage in those.
I'd guess he's in much the same position as Eddie Platts of Smiths - he knows he can sell what he makes but there is a limit to the amount of capital he can outlay at any one time to buy the watches in.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

8505davids said:


> Be interesting to see where he takes the Aquastar reissues - the Benthos is an obvious one but where from there? The Seatime and the 63 original versions are still pretty cheap and easily picked up so not much mileage there, would there be demand for a Regatta? Admit I'm no Aquastar expert though so there may be more models to reissue. With Synchron a line of Subs would be much more valid than someone like Maranez , or even a 250, 600, or his own T-Graph? Quite a bit of long term mileage in those.
> I'd guess he's in much the same position as Eddie Platts of Smiths - he knows he can sell what he makes but there is a limit to the amount of capital he can outlay at any one time to buy the watches in.


Well you've named 3 watches which could be produced, probably at a reasonable price, so I think there will be some mileage (regardless of what you can pick a 63 up for - so people will want the Vintage and Modern varieties - after all Tissot did a Heritage Edition of the PR516 GL which sold out).

The Regatta is certainly and interesting one - but is likely to be considerably more expensive - and as you point out may only have limited appeal.

Must admit I was both surprised (and indeed impressed) that Synchron managed to get hold of 500 Elabore Grade 2824's; I wonder if he can continue to obtain them - as ETA still don't seem to supply the little guys anymore - despite winning their case.

Rick Marei obviously has a big fan base in the USA - and I think your analogy with TimeFactors and Eddie Platts is a good one. However, one of the 'appeals' being that their (TF) watches are so hard to order - 2mins shop opening every month ???. Hopefully Synchron's will be a bit more attainable.


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Just received mine here in Singapore... pretty please with it, total 3 straps came with it.... 



















































Now my other Synchron Doxa double sign has got a companion.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

kpaxsg said:


> Just received mine here in Singapore... pretty please with it, total 3 straps came with it....
> View attachment 15767076
> 
> View attachment 15767063
> ...


Has Doxa sold those NSA bracelets with the Subs or other models?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiveFirstCoast (Jul 18, 2017)

kpaxsg said:


> Just received mine here in Singapore... pretty please with it, total 3 straps came with it....
> View attachment 15767076
> 
> View attachment 15767063
> ...


He sold you a bracelet with a Doxa logo? Well this bleep just got more interesting. Maybe I'm not understanding how much leeway he has with Synchron IP rights in Doxa properties.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

DiveFirstCoast said:


> He sold you a bracelet with a Doxa logo? Well this bleep just got more interesting. Maybe I'm not understanding how much leeway he has with Synchron IP rights in Doxa properties.


Nobody sold anything, just vintage junk from non diver watches. Dude made a funny.


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Great watch, kudos to Synchron \o/


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

awesome. 
Did you purchase 2 bracelets separately? 
Also, i want to see your wrist shot. 
Enjoy it.



kpaxsg said:


> Just received mine here in Singapore... pretty please with it, total 3 straps came with it....
> View attachment 15767076
> 
> View attachment 15767063
> ...


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Great wrist shot. 
I'm really looking forward to it, but I haven't received the delivery information yet, even though I received the launch news via email and it took only 20 minutes to pay.



Ludi said:


> Great watch, kudos to Synchron \o/
> 
> View attachment 15767129





Ludi said:


> Great watch, kudos to Synchron \o/
> 
> View attachment 15767129


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Just got my FedEx tracking.... from Maranez. 😂😂


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Ludi said:


> Great watch, kudos to Synchron \o/
> 
> View attachment 15767129


Any side shots to show how hight is case from wrist?


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Ludi said:


> Great watch, kudos to Synchron \o/
> 
> View attachment 15767129


I noticed on your photo the crown again seems to protrude more than say a Sub 300T where the Fratello photo's made it look a bit more recessed?

Clearly not a big deal and a great looking watch - but interesting how the angles of a photo can alter perceptions.


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

side view as requested


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Ludi said:


> side view as requested
> 
> View attachment 15767220


Thanks.. Looks properly landed.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Ludi said:


> Great watch, kudos to Synchron \o/
> 
> View attachment 15767129





Ludi said:


> View attachment 15767187





Ludi said:


> side view as requested
> 
> View attachment 15767220


All that looks very delicious !

Especially the side profile.

But its a bit unfair....why has your watch been already delivered !? 

Waiting for my tracking.....unpatiently


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

April feels like an eternity at this point to wait for the black versions to ship. I don't want to think about those who will have to wait till June for theirs 😨


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Guys, just wanted to confirm that I got the Maranez Samui 2n'd edition with the BOR bracelet. The Samui is based of the vintage Synchron Doxa SUB 300T case which just happens to be the same case size of as the Synchron Military. That case was the thicker one. maranez drilled holes in it for the bracelet pins. Yep the purple cloth does mean I'm reviewing it
> 
> View attachment 15763564
> 
> ...


I just purchased the Sumui BOR bracelet......99 bucks! Wooo Hooo thats cheaper than Isophrane. ( serious BOR guy here!)


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

exc-hulk said:


> All that looks very delicious !
> 
> Especially the side profile.
> 
> ...


Same here. No emails, no tracking...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Received mine now! ✌ Also, got both the Isofrane and the Tropic. Mistake or intentionally, who knows?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Guys... They sold out the entire stainless production in a single day. Give them some time.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

lilreddivinghood said:


> I just purchased the Sumui BOR bracelet......99 bucks! Wooo Hooo thats cheaper than Isophrane. ( serious BOR guy here!)


Me too.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

MaBr said:


> Received mine now! ✌ Also, got both the Isofrane and the Tropic. Mistake or intentionally, who knows?
> View attachment 15767286
> 
> View attachment 15767289
> ...


Jackpot


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

TSH said:


> Jackpot


Buy a lottery ticket today!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Lucky guy, no doubt... Waiting for mine and now hoping I got lucky too! 



MaBr said:


> Received mine now! ✌ Also, got both the Isofrane and the Tropic. Mistake or intentionally, who knows?
> View attachment 15767286
> 
> View attachment 15767289
> ...


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Decided to go with BOR matching Synchron bracelet...


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

So, seeing this interest in putting a BOR on the Synchron Military (myself inlucded), why did Synchron not offer it as an option on this watch? Trying to stay true to the original? Even so, as an option is seems desirable.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

kpaxsg said:


> Decided to go with BOR matching Synchron bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 15767316
> 
> ...


In my eyes that doesn't fir !

1. Completely new watch vs completely old bracelet
2. the main design of the Military needs a Tropic or Isofrane strap


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

MaBr said:


> Received mine now! ✌ Also, got both the Isofrane and the Tropic. Mistake or intentionally, who knows?
> View attachment 15767286
> 
> View attachment 15767289
> ...


Lucky you


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, I suspect there will be some clunkiness with what folks receive and/or don't receive. There were 2 conflicting watch details that stated on one page you would get both the Isofrane and Tropic - then another that stated you got one or the other but didn't really specify how you elected what you wanted. I get the confusion and I went to the chat board and Syncron's excellent QA associate helped me out and added the Isofrane to my order. I also went in and purchased the anthracite Tropic separately as I really like the look and like another poster stated - this watch really deserves to be on an Iso, Tropic, Nato/Zulu, and or Erikas strap. Of course the BOR madness going on here is awesome also [to each their own], but vintage military pieces are a no-go on bracelets for me.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Two packages just arrived at my office..... The SS Synchron Military and the Maranez BOR bracelet!

I'll post up some photos shortly.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Two packages just arrived at my office..... The SS Synchron Military and the Maranez BOR bracelet!
> 
> I'll post up some photos shortly.


Dammit! Mine hasn't even shipped!!!! Lol. I look forward to your pics as I miserably await tracking info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> Two packages just arrived at my office..... The SS Synchron Military and the Maranez BOR bracelet!
> 
> I'll post up some photos shortly.


Woohoo!!!!! Very excited to see your pics.


----------



## DiveFirstCoast (Jul 18, 2017)

KAS118 said:


> Well you've named 3 watches which could be produced, probably at a reasonable price, so I think there will be some mileage (regardless of what you can pick a 63 up for - so people will want the Vintage and Modern varieties - after all Tissot did a Heritage Edition of the PR516 GL which sold out).
> 
> The Regatta is certainly and interesting one - but is likely to be considerably more expensive - and as you point out may only have limited appeal.
> 
> ...


The price of the aquastar was a little prohibitive for me. It's just above my price point I'm willing to spend. I'm interested if he'd produce a Synchron sub300. That would cut out the Jenny family overhead $ and be more accessible to the masses. Or if aquastar makes the Benthos. Both would be great imo.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

All this chat of BOR bracelets has me wondering, for us black DLC buyers, any black BOR, with proper end links, options out there? Does not appear Maranez produce one.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone else checking their email every five minutes hoping to get a shipping notification? 🤪 

Regards,

Ren


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine arrived today. 4 straps. I think they had trouble with strap change requests.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Erring on the side of generosity, even if inconsistently, is nice to see.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

msl_laubo said:


> Mine arrived today. 4 straps. I think they had trouble with strap change requests.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Congrats!

Now I'm getting really impatient.

Another member with this strap package.

Maybe they're just being generous.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Here you go, to Doxa credit they did have a watch in the works after all:


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

TSH said:


> Here you go, to Doxa credit they did have a watch in the works after all:
> View attachment 15767659


I would put money that isn't the Army in any way shape or form. They have already shown off what the army 'might' look like without the shadow. Plus the handset is the standard ones on all sub models, not the army.

My first guess is either their carbon with different colored carbon dials, or a carbon with different colored case.


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Is it though they are using standard hands? And in doxas last post the "prototype" it had the original style hands. I think this is something else. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

CityMorgue said:


> I would put money that isn't the Army in any way shape or form. They have already shown off what the army 'might' look like without the shadow. Plus the handset is the standard ones on all sub models, not the army.
> 
> My first guess is either their carbon with different colored carbon dials, or a carbon with different colored case.


I think so too, "light" for carbon, "colors" for layered colors a la squale carbon.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, I had to try



















What do you think ?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

TSH said:


> Here you go, to Doxa credit they did have a watch in the works after all:
> View attachment 15767659


Unless they've changed the handset again (amongst other things), I don't think this is their Army reissue.

EDIT: Sorry, replied before I saw your other responses. No credit to DOXA.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Ludi said:


> Well, I had to try
> What do you think ?


Looks great, the army green Nato works well.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Unless they've changed the handset again (amongst other things), I don't think this is their Army reissue.


Totally, I meant they did have another model coming...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

TSH said:


> Totally, I meant they did have another model coming...


Right. Which I think makes it all the less likely that they actually had an imminent Army reissue in the works, current protestations notwithstanding. But who knows what's going in the DOXA C-suite?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Ludi said:


> Well, I had to try
> 
> View attachment 15767681
> 
> ...


Right at home


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

On the wrist!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

TSH said:


> Here you go, to Doxa credit they did have a watch in the works after all:
> View attachment 15767659


Here you go... Found this on the European website, someone was a bit trigger happy.

Posted a thread for discussion on the Doxa page.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Ludi said:


> Well, I had to try
> What do you think ?


Looks great! Time to buy some black hardware straps for mine before it arrives.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

MaBr said:


> Here you go... Found this on the European website, someone was a bit trigger happy.
> 
> Posted a thread for discussion on the Doxa page.
> View attachment 15767706


Man, the Doxa social media team is not in sync at all if this is indeed the release. Looks cool but carbon or composite watches aren't my thing. Dry rot is real especially if you use Off for mosquitoes in the summer. That said, I like the look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> On the wrist!
> View attachment 15767704


Congrats !
I think its look fantastic.

Is it a black or a grey Tropic ?

Did you get all these straps as well as the other members ?


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Ludi said:


> Well, I had to try
> 
> View attachment 15767681
> 
> ...


Nice on that type of strap.

But I think that yellow doesn't match.
An black Erika with orange middle stripe would a great match.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

exc-hulk said:


> Congrats !
> I think its look fantastic.
> 
> Is it a black or a grey Tropic ?
> ...


Thanks Phil.

It is Gray Tropic (I had requested a Black but received Gray). I received extra Gray and Black Nato straps. The Nato straps are very nice quality.

More photos on the way!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

MaBr said:


> Here you go... Found this on the European website, someone was a bit trigger happy.
> 
> Posted a thread for discussion on the Doxa page.
> View attachment 15767706


Dear god that's heinous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiveFirstCoast (Jul 18, 2017)

MaBr said:


> Here you go... Found this on the European website, someone was a bit trigger happy.
> 
> Posted a thread for discussion on the Doxa page.
> View attachment 15767706


Ok. Anybody that spends time on a boat or diving knows that at some point something random will happen and your watch will get whacked. I can't say I've been impressed with the impact resistance tests done on some higher end brand carbon models. If you don't plan on doing anything then yeah I get "it's light weight". But in my world that's a liability.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> On the wrist!
> View attachment 15767704


Looks great!! Keep the photos coming while I wait for my tracking number


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

MadsNilsson said:


> Dear god that's heinous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's signature Doxa's screwing the hell out of limited edition buyers! Remarkable...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

DiveFirstCoast said:


> Ok. Anybody that spends time on a boat or diving knows that at some point something random will happen and your watch will get whacked. I can't say I've been impressed with the impact resistance tests done on some higher end brand carbon models. If you don't plan on doing anything then yeah I get "it's light weight". But in my world that's a liability.


Yeah, it's a cool material for sure but not better than steel in anything but weight. And to be honest, weight isn't an issue for a watch when you've got tons of equipment on for diving...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> Thanks Phil.
> 
> It is Gray Tropic (I had requested a Black but received Gray). I received extra Gray and Black Nato straps. The Nato straps are very nice quality.
> 
> More photos on the way!


Thanks for your reply Dave !

Sounds great.

I contacted Synchron today regarding the Tropic color. I wanted a black Tropic but all black Tropic straps gone.

I hope mine is on its way soon.

Can't wait to see your awesome pics.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Ludi said:


> Well, I had to try
> 
> View attachment 15767681
> 
> ...


Looks good. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Well anyone after the stainless someone is flipping on on reddit already... while I still my shipping notification lol. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

DEMO111 said:


> On the wrist!
> View attachment 15767704


Dang that looks wonderful! Now back to waiting for my shipping notification 🙃

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

devmartin said:


> Well anyone after the stainless someone is flipping on on reddit already... while I still my shipping notification lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


One on WUS as well.


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

0,8% flippers so far


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Ludi said:


> 0,8% flippers so far


They're kind of dumb - at least wait till black sold out.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's a few preliminary down-n-dirty cell phone pics I just shot on the Tropic strap. I really like this new Synchron Military. So much character. I can't stop looking at the dial design. The whole watch really has a cool vintage vibe successfully executed. Oh and BTW, the white dial center is an eggshell creamy "vintage" white color. Nice detail!

More pics on the way.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Love the signed crown.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

DEMO111 said:


> Here's a few preliminary down-n-dirty cell phone pics I just shot on the Tropic strap. I really like this new Synchron Military. So much character. I can't stop looking at the dial design. The whole watch really has a cool vintage vibe successfully executed. Oh and BTW, the white dial center is an eggshell creamy "vintage" white color. Nice detail!
> 
> More pics on the way.
> View attachment 15767989
> ...


So inner ring (where chapter ring would be) is black? Interesting.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

TSH said:


> So inner ring (where chapter ring would be) is black? Interesting.


Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't even see that.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> Here's a few preliminary down-n-dirty cell phone pics I just shot on the Tropic strap. I really like this new Synchron Military. So much character. I can't stop looking at the dial design. The whole watch really has a cool vintage vibe successfully executed. Oh and BTW, the white dial center is an eggshell creamy "vintage" white color. Nice detail!
> 
> More pics on the way.
> View attachment 15767989
> ...


Absolutely stunning watch !

That deep sitting dial looks amazing.
And I like the crown.

What a nice vintage looking godness.

Thanks for your pics Dave.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Based on Demo's pics, this looks like a well balanced watch as well. (No top heavy drag in either direction on your wrist.) good stuff


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

tacit said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't even see that.


I don't think it's black, just the angle. Looks regular steel:


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

TSH said:


> I don't think it's black, just the angle. Looks regular steel:
> View attachment 15768030


Directly above the steel ring it looks like it is black. So, maybe it is not immediately the chapter ring but the space between the chapter ring and the underside of the crystal?


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

tacit said:


> Directly above the steel ring it looks like it is black. So, maybe it is not immediately the chapter ring but the space between the chapter ring and the underside of the crystal?


wonder if thats the crystal gasket. Kinda the right place for it but you never really see them.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

tacit said:


> Directly above the steel ring it looks like it is black. So, maybe it is not immediately the chapter ring but the space between the chapter ring and the underside of the crystal?


It is interesting in that area. It looks like there is a silver spacer as well as a black ring or space.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

A few more quick pics...


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

polished spring bars? impressive


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> A few more quick pics...
> 
> View attachment 15768088


Even the spring bars are awesome!


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

I hit up Synchron customer support about tracking info over the weekend as I hadn't seen anything yet, and got this response:

_"Hi Dave, we are shipping in batches of 10 pieces per day after final QC, so shipping will go on throughout the course of 45 days in the order the orders came in

Best regards"_

As has been mentioned previously in this thread, sounds like they are overwhelmed getting everything out quickly. Understandable considering how quickly they sold. Pics up here look rad, can't wait for mine!


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

daveyoha said:


> I hit up Synchron customer support about tracking info over the weekend as I hadn't seen anything yet, and got this response:
> 
> _"Hi Dave, we are shipping in batches of 10 pieces per day after final QC, so shipping will go on throughout the course of 45 days in the order the orders came in
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this and asking. I am happy to wait if the delays involve normal QC operations and ensuring that everyone get everything delivered well the first time. I wish I knew what number I was in line to have some expectation, but no sweat on my side.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

daveyoha said:


> I hit up Synchron customer support about tracking info over the weekend as I hadn't seen anything yet, and got this response:
> 
> _"Hi Dave, we are shipping in batches of 10 pieces per day after final QC, so shipping will go on throughout the course of 45 days in the order the orders came in
> 
> ...


I think some folks got so excited hearing of a few watches shipping the next day and quickly forgot this was billed as a pre-order. I had assumed it would be at least two weeks before it shipped. Happy to wait for this beauty.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> A few more quick pics...
> View attachment 15768086
> 
> View attachment 15768088
> ...


Great!

I use this kind of spring bars for nearly all of my watches.
They are very strong.

The inner side of the lugs look very well executed.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

tacit said:


> Thanks for posting this and asking. I am happy to wait if the delays involve normal QC operations and ensuring that everyone get everything delivered well the first time. I wish I knew what number I was in line to have some expectation, but no sweat on my side.


Hi, there are NO delays, The Synchron MIL. is shipping in the regular pace every day, and with this number of orders, shipping will go on for around 45 working days, which is approx. 2 months.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, the Tropic strap is nice but it has a little too much taper for my taste. I tried it on an Isofrane...it looks outstanding! Then I tried it on the Black Synchron Nato. Nice! My favorite look so far. The Nato is very nice quality. The seatbelt type material is a very tight knit material with a deep black sheen to it. The hardware is custom and very nicely finished.

More quick pics....


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

I


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

DEMO111 said:


> Well, the Tropic strap is nice but it has a little too much taper for my taste. I tried it on an Isofrane...it looks outstanding! Then I tried it on the Black Synchron Nato. Nice! My favorite look so far. The Nato is very nice quality. The seatbelt type material is a very tight knit material with a deep black sheen to it. The hardware is custom and very nicely finished.


The absolute killer look is on the grey Seatbelt NATO, it appeared to be the perfect combo to all of us here
Try it...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Synchron said:


> Hi, there are NO delays, The Synchron MIL. is shipping in the regular pace every day, and with this number of orders, shipping will go on for around 45 working days, which is approx. 2 months.


Thanks that input.

So I hope I was under the first orders.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> Well, the Tropic strap is nice but it has a little too much taper for my taste. I tried it on an Isofrane...it looks outstanding! Then I tried it on the Black Synchron Nato. Nice! My favorite look so far. The Nato is very nice quality. The seatbelt type material is a very tight knit material with a deep black sheen to it. The hardware is custom and very nicely finished.
> 
> More quick pics....
> View attachment 15768225
> ...


Great looking I have to say.

Thanks again for your additional pics.

From all those pics my favorite is a black Tropic strap.


----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)

DEMO111 said:


> Yes, I am hoping my strap request didn't get lost. I called and left a message yesterday that I preferred the Black Tropic on my SS, not the Anthracite color.


If you were the guy with the deep voice, then I am going to have to admit that I did in fact lose that request. I know it's on my desk somewhere.

😄 😄 😄 😄 😄 😄


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Synchron said:


> Hi, there are NO delays, The Synchron MIL. is shipping in the regular pace every day, and with this number of orders, shipping will go on for around 45 working days, which is approx. 2 months.


Absolutely. Thanks for your comment and I apologize for insinuating delays. Looking forward to my two!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

DEMO111 said:


> Well, the Tropic strap is nice but it has a little too much taper for my taste. I tried it on an Isofrane...it looks outstanding! Then I tried it on the Black Synchron Nato. Nice! My favorite look so far. The Nato is very nice quality. The seatbelt type material is a very tight knit material with a deep black sheen to it. The hardware is custom and very nicely finished.
> 
> More quick pics....
> 
> View attachment 15768231


That look like the ticket right there.


----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)

Brey17 said:


> Am I understanding this watch story correctly?
> 
> Rick Marei who owns/works for Synchron used to work for Doxa? He was developing this military model for Doxa, but then left Doxa for Synchron and then released what he was working on when he worked for Doxa?


Nope, you have it backwards, the key words follow this order-

Doxa, worked, working, Synchron, Doxa, Doxa, this, Doxa, used, Synchron, Marei

😄 😄 😄 😄 😄 😄 😄 😄


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Who ever managed to procure the SS military, bravo 👏 
I missed out on an absolute gem! Drooling over the wrist shots 🤤


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

hannibal smith said:


> If you were the guy with the deep voice, then I am going to have to admit that I did in fact lose that request. I know it's on my desk somewhere.
> 
> 😄 😄 😄 😄 😄 😄


Yep, called and left a message asking for a Black Tropic but received the Gray. 

No worries.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Ketchup time said:


> Who ever managed to procure the SS military, bravo 👏
> I missed out on an absolute gem! Drooling over the wrist shots 🤤


There are a few on the secondary already but you'll pay more than those that got in before they sold out.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I still have yet to try the Synchron Military on the Maranez BOR Bracelet. I received the bracelet this morning but have not had time to size it. I'll have some time tomorrow and I'll get some pics posted of that combo.


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

I may or may not have already ordered a green tropic to ape this look...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Maranez BOR was out of stock a few days ago, but it is now available:






MARANEZ







www.maranez.com





Just ordered one for myself.

Andy from Synchron is extremely helpful and friendly. Those who received 4 straps (Isofrane, Tropic, and 2 x nato)... apparently that was a mistake lol luck you guys.


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Quick comparaison shot


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Ludi said:


> Quick comparaison shot
> 
> View attachment 15768337
> 
> ...


Something is off with your bezel insert... The 0/60 is not quite right, the 10 is close to hitting right, but every thing else except the 40 is shifting short.

That Aquastar is a sharp looking piece!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

This just landed to tide me over while I wait for its younger cousin.

I think they'll making a fetching duo.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Brey17 said:


> Something is off with your bezel insert... The 0/60 is not quite right, the 10 is close to hitting right, but every thing else except the 40 is shifting short.


Ouch hope thats not the case, especially since they are QC'ing each piece before it ships.


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Brey17 said:


> Something is off with your bezel insert... The 0/60 is not quite right, the 10 is close to hitting right, but every thing else except the 40 is shifting short.
> 
> That Aquastar is a sharp looking piece!


Oh boy, you're right, did not notice that before 

I guess I should contact @Synchron staff and see how we can sort this out

On a lighter note, maybe a misprint bezel might add some value like for a Rolex Sub ?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> This just landed to tide me over while I wait for its younger cousin.
> 
> I think they'll making a fetching duo.
> 
> View attachment 15768358


I really like the black dial and have considered swapping my 50th Pro for a 50th Sharkhunter. Heresy, I know but the black is so clean and versatile.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> I really like the black dial and have considered swapping my 50th Pro for a 50th Sharkhunter. Heresy, I know but the black is so clean and versatile.


I had the 1200t Pro before and shouldn't have sold it, but I keep such a small collection it is hard to make room for an orange dial watch. I think the Sharkhunter will be more versatile but, as shown in the picture, can make a big color splash when desired.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hard to tell from the first photos but these latest sure make the bezel look off to me, hope it's something that can be sorted.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I had the 1200t Pro before and shouldn't have sold it, but I keep such a small collection it is hard to make room for an orange dial watch. I think the Sharkhunter will be more versatile but, as shown in the picture, can make a big color splash when desired.


Same here, I prefer to keep it to no more than 5 watches, 3 is ideal, and an orange dial is a tough squeeze. The Pro is the classic though.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Same here, I prefer to keep it to no more than 5 watches, 3 is ideal, and an orange dial is a tough squeeze. The Pro is the classic though.


No doubt! Like I said, I probably shouldn't have sold it and would gladly have it back. But the Sharkhunter will do.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


> This just landed to tide me over while I wait for its younger cousin.
> 
> I think they'll making a fetching duo.
> 
> View attachment 15768358


The New Synchron Military with an Orange Isofrane should be Amazing combo!!


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Based on the comparison shot with the Deepstar —>

Is it just me or do some (or even most) of the photos of the SM seem to suggest a slightly “cloudy” hue across the crystal?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

paysdoufs said:


> Judging from the comparison shot with the Deepstar ->
> 
> Is it just me or do some (or even most) of the photos of the SM seem to suggest a slightly "cloudy" hue across the crystal?


I didn't get that from the photos from Demo111 or Mike (mks4) so it may reflect lighting/camera quality.


----------



## mks4 (Nov 29, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I didn't get that from the photos from Demo111 or Mike (mks4) so it may reflect lighting/camera quality.


Crystal is super clear - maybe there's some anti reflective coating that gives that appearance at an angle. This was actually an easy one to shoot!

Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

#139, not disappointed, might be taking this one on a dive trip later this month!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

<Sheepish grin> I wish I could post this anonymously: I just realized the bezel is a countdown bezel, not a count up bezel. I guess the fact that I'm willing to post this says something about my pride or humility


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Really nice pics everyone!

I really hope the black Tropics gets back in stock before the Black cased Militarys are shipped, I'd prefer a black strap with the black case!


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

EXTREMELY impressed with the Synchron. Easily matches the build quality of my sub 200 TGraph which is $4000 more expensive. Now I just have to wait on that Maranez Beads of Rice to arrive tomorrow...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

pkrshang said:


> View attachment 15768541
> 
> View attachment 15768542
> 
> ...


Fabulous photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> On the wrist!
> View attachment 15767704


Sweet. So groovy that dial...plus that C-case? Fuggedaboutit.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Love the signed crown.


There seems to be a distinct lack of paint.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> There seems to be a distinct lack of paint.


You said it 😂


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> Well, the Tropic strap is nice but it has a little too much taper for my taste. I tried it on an Isofrane...it looks outstanding! Then I tried it on the Black Synchron Nato. Nice! My favorite look so far. The Nato is very nice quality. The seatbelt type material is a very tight knit material with a deep black sheen to it. The hardware is custom and very nicely finished.
> 
> More quick pics....
> View attachment 15768225
> ...


Indeed a great looking NATO, very good match for the Military. Expect we'll see many cool NATO combos.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Ludi said:


> Quick comparaison shot
> 
> View attachment 15768337
> 
> ...


What a combo. The Deepstar Chrono is beyond spectacular. Love seeing pairings of different watches.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> This just landed to tide me over while I wait for its younger cousin.
> 
> I think they'll making a fetching duo.
> 
> View attachment 15768358


Need to see that orange ISO on a Military.


----------



## liyolai (May 30, 2011)

uperhemi said:


> Maranez BOR was out of stock a few days ago, but it is now available:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it says " first batch". Does it also fit the military case?


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

paysdoufs said:


> Based on the comparison shot with the Deepstar ->
> 
> Is it just me or do some (or even most) of the photos of the SM seem to suggest a slightly "cloudy" hue across the crystal?












No clouds here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

kpaxsg said:


> Decided to go with BOR matching Synchron bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 15767316
> 
> ...


That looks BOSS! I might want to go that route, too. Mine will spend time in salt water, so I'm second thinking using one of my vintage Synchron bracelets and maybe just using the Maranez ricebeads I ordered last Thu. It's just so cool having Synchron branding all over.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

When I was doing the review of the first gen Maranez they told me they were doing a BOR bracelet. It came out before the second gen was released. The second gen included the BOR with it. The differences in the watch was polished sides. Smaller crown and different hands. The case stayed the same. there does seem to be a difference in the clasp. The one for sale shows a diver on it, the one that comes with the watch has the word Maranez which may be the reason they say for first gen Samui.

I guess we will find out tomorrow when Dave resizes his and puts it on. I also have another one coming



liyolai said:


> But it says " first batch". Does it also fit the military case?


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

elbluemen said:


> #139, not disappointed, might be taking this one on a dive trip later this month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already on different shoes, got a feeling this will look good on anything









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Just saw the first ad by a Flipper for this watch posted about an hour ago. 

It's not my cuppa, but as with any watch where demand is greater than supply, I hate to see someone shut out who really wanted one only to see flippers looking to turn a quick profit.

I have no issues with people who wanted this watch. My previous posts were in response to pretty harsh knee jerk reactions to posts by others (not me) asking legitimate questions about the watch and what seemed to be a plethora of members who just showed up taling about the watch, but derailed this thread a bit.

Enjoy your watches everyone.


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

drmdwebb said:


> <Sheepish grin> I wish I could post this anonymously: I just realized the bezel is a countdown bezel, not a count up bezel. I guess the fact that I'm willing


Same here. I realised the bezel was countdown after ordering the black version, I was in that much of a hurry. But I am extremely happy about that. My issue is that I am starting to wonder if I should not have gone for the SS version, because everything is going to depend on the shade of PVD/DLC they use. Only three months to wait whilst looking at all your SS combo greatness...


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

Crabtree said:


> All this chat of BOR bracelets has me wondering, for us black DLC buyers, any black BOR, with proper end links, options out there? Does not appear Maranez produce one.


I would suppose that there is always the sharkmesh pvd alternative.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

elbluemen said:


> Already on different shoes, got a feeling this will look good on anything


Absolutely, it's cream and eggshell white color tone would go well with anything! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Especially after seeing this shot, courtesy @Ludi. I regret even more that I contemplated too long .... by the time I had made up my mind, they were gone already. It's not the same, but reminds me a little of this one (which I do have):








Congratulations to all of you who were quicker to decide than me and managed to secure one of these pieces.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

elmiperru said:


> ...going to depend on the shade of PVD/DLC they use...


Can you elaborate? Looks pretty black.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

uperhemi said:


> Maranez BOR was out of stock a few days ago, but it is now available:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





uperhemi said:


> Maranez BOR was out of stock a few days ago, but it is now available:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what straps come with the SS and PVD watches?


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Can you elaborate? Looks pretty black.


Hi, just my impressions from having had some black coated watches. PVD, to me, looks a bit more shiny and vibrant than DLC, which looks more matte. Also, I don't know the process to achieve the precise shade of colour but I have had DLC watches which looked dark grey rather than pure black. I don't know what they are going to use, but bearing in mind the background and potential use of the watch, I suppose DLC makes more sense. I am sure that other members can chip in with the technical details.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

When I ordered mine (DLC), I did not specify the strap. Today, I was able to chat with someone on their website to and they added a comment to my order to add a black ISO. Really smooth and easy process. Loving the photos so far. Keep them coming!


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

No matter what you call it, it's 1 month to 2 months shipping for a lot of buyers. That should have been made clear from start.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

TSH said:


> No matter what you call it, it's 1 month to 2 months shipping for a lot of buyers. That should have been made clear from start.


From the beginning, the black variant said "April 2021 delivery", which is on track according to @Synchron. The case finishing procedure takes time and thus the second batch was appropriately flagged "June 2021" when the delivery expectation shifted.

I don't want to speak for everyone, but when I bought my black variant I was well aware of the wait.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

tacit said:


> From the beginning, the black variant said "April 2021 delivery", which is on track according to @Synchron. The case finishing procedure takes time and thus the second batch was appropriately flagged "June 2021" when the delivery expectation shifted.
> 
> I don't want to speak for everyone, but when I bought my black variant I was well aware of the wait.


No-no. Talking about stainless. You see "available now" and "fedex shipping" together, you don't expect 2 months shipping time.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

TSH said:


> No-no. Talking about stainless. You see "available now" and "fedex shipping" together, you don't expect 2 months shipping time.


I waited a while to order, so that means at 10/day as was mentioned in an earlier post in this thread, means I could be weeks away. "Patience, young man, patience" he tells himself.


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

2500M_Sub said:


> Anyone else checking their email every five minutes hoping to get a shipping notification?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


I was told by Andy from Synchron that they have only been able to dispatch 10 per business day on a first to last order basis.

At that rate I might be on day 24th-25th business day from March 10 which is probably in April so I've stopped hoping to get one anytime soon.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

To those that may be interested, I reached out to the support to shed light on the question of DLC vs. PVD case finish on the black Synchron Military and I received the following message below. I have added the bold and underline formatting for emphasis.

"Hi, it is a new process of *PVD coating* used that has nothing to do with the old PVD that you we know"

Thus, it seems that it is in-fact a PVD coating, but possibly a new and improved PVD coating? I have not asked any further questions, but I thought I would share!


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Ludi said:


> Quick comparaison shot
> 
> View attachment 15768337
> 
> ...


Back to my unexpected "misaligned bezel" affair.

I got in touch with the @Synchron staff yesterday evening. The less that I can say is they have been very responsive and helpful. Thank you guys 

Actually, the distorsion is due too a weird optical illusion, part because of the depht of the dial, the angle of my camera, plus the 12 index one click away off the center..

No wonder I feel a bit embarrassed ?

Of course I took time this morning to check carefully on daylight, and now I feel relief and can enjoy once again my watch for what it is: a great reissue 










side note: no cloud here. I took the 2nd picture yesterday outside below a cloudy sky, hence the clouds reflection


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Ludi said:


> Back to my unexpected "misaligned bezel" affair.
> 
> I got in touch with the @Synchron staff yesterday evening. The less that I can say is they have been very responsive and helpful. Thank you guys
> 
> ...


Looking good, enjoy it! I´m waiting for mine to come in the next days, I will put it on the MN strap aswell, mine is from watchsteward


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

sfnewguy said:


> Just saw the first ad by a Flipper for this watch posted about an hour ago.
> 
> It's not my cuppa, but as with any watch where demand is greater than supply, I hate to see someone shut out who really wanted one only to see flippers looking to turn a quick profit.
> 
> ...


I must admit I always find it a bit sad when people just buy to sell immediately - just to make a quick profit.

I can understand someone buying it, trying it for a while, and then deciding its not for them.

Ultimately its just the way of the world I guess ☹


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

KAS118 said:


> I must admit I always find it a bit sad when people just buy to sell immediately - just to make a quick profit.
> 
> I can understand someone buying it, trying it for a while, and then deciding its not for them.
> 
> Ultimately its just the way of the world I guess ☹


Completely agree. It's unfortunate that someone who wanted to make a few dollars took the opportunity away from someone who may have purchased it and enjoyed the watch.


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

I do enjoy it 

Color matching dial and strap, pretty effective actually


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Très joli in combination with this particular NATO


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Hi, for those who asked about the bezel of the Synchron black edition, whether it has the brown aged markers, the answer is YES, all bezels and bezel inserts are identical on the stainless steel and black Edition.
Also all Black edition Synchron MIL come standard on black ISOfrane straps


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Ludi said:


> I do enjoy it
> 
> Color matching dial and strap, pretty effective actually
> 
> View attachment 15769045


Looks fantastic on that strap too! I'm pretty convinced the SYNMIL will look amazing on so many straps, as the photos here and elsewhere have demonstrated! I can't wait to try my SYNMIL PVD (seems I don't have to guess whether it's PVD or DLC anymore, thanks to an earlier post clarifying it is a "new" type of PVD coating) out on a variety of Erika's MNs, ISO, Tropic and others rubber straps (black, orange, olive, etc.), exotics like shark skin, stingray, beaver, etc.,and a range of other leathers (including bund straps!). As a self-confessed strap whor... I mean strap aficionado, I'll be in heaven!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Synchron said:


> Hi, for those who asked about the bezel of the Synchron black edition, whether it has the brown aged markers, the answer is YES, all bezels and bezel inserts are identical on the stainless steel and black Edition.
> Also all Black edition Synchron MIL come standard on black ISOfrane straps
> View attachment 15769083


Yes!!! Yes!!! Yes!!! Thanks for that confirmation, dear Synchron!!! It's the only thing I had hoped for when I ordered the SYNMIL PVD on day one instead of the SS! Can't wait!! You guys did an amazing job on these!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Synchron said:


> Hi, for those who asked about the bezel of the Synchron black edition, whether it has the brown aged markers, the answer is YES, all bezels and bezel inserts are identical on the stainless steel and black Edition.
> Also all Black edition Synchron MIL come standard on black ISOfrane straps
> View attachment 15769083


Damn, you got me into ordering this version too. Probably gonna be an expensive year... Especially if you would bring some Synchron Subs like a sharkhunter or professional too...

Need to have a look at my incoming Stainless Steel Version, should be coming today. The DLC Version really got me hooked with this aged lume insert now...

I don´t need another watch.
I don´t need another watch.
I don´t need another watch.
I don´t need another watch.

Damn!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

wiesi1989 said:


> Damn, you got me into ordering this version too. Probably gonna be an expensive year... Especially if you would bring some Synchron Subs like a sharkhunter or professional too...
> 
> Need to have a look at my incoming Stainless Steel Version, should be coming today. The DLC Version really got me hooked with this aged lume insert now...
> 
> ...




Same problem here, but not ordered already.....


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Synchron said:


> Hi, for those who asked about the bezel of the Synchron black edition, whether it has the brown aged markers, the answer is YES, all bezels and bezel inserts are identical on the stainless steel and black Edition.
> Also all Black edition Synchron MIL come standard on black ISOfrane straps
> View attachment 15769083


DLC is known to be more durable and scratch resistant than PVD so some may have concerns that the black model could be a scratch magnet. Can you provide any information on this "new" PVD process that was mentioned? I don't see anything on the website.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Fergfour said:


> Hmmm, I would
> 
> DLC is known to be more durable and scratch resistant than PVD so some may have concerns that the black model could be a scratch magnet. Can you provide any information on this "new" PVD process that was mentioned? I don't see anything on the website.


Well, a bad coating would technically be more historically correct for the model..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

KAS118 said:


> I must admit I always find it a bit sad when people just buy to sell immediately - just to make a quick profit.
> 
> I can understand someone buying it, trying it for a while, and then deciding its not for them.
> 
> Ultimately its just the way of the world I guess ☹


It is unfortunate that this happens, and I've seen it more than enough with my other hobby. Some things are way more prime for quick flipping.

The only thing I can see with this release that isn't as outrageous as others, is that it seems only a couple of people could have quite possibly be doing this. A couple of watches out of 500 isn't too bad. And it's not like they went and swooped up a huge batch of them.

One good thing out of all of this though, is that I do believe this will become quite the collectors item, and it'll naturally go in up in price because it does appear that the demand has been larger than what will ever be produced.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Pee Dee said:


> I was told by Andy from Synchron that they have only been able to dispatch 10 per business day on a first to last order basis.
> 
> At that rate I might be on day 24th-25th business day from March 10 which is probably in April so I've stopped hoping to get one anytime soon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I wasnt aware of how shipping was being handled and I am probably way down on the list, I ordered around 4pm eastern on the 10th.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Ludi said:


> I do enjoy it
> 
> Color matching dial and strap, pretty effective actually
> 
> View attachment 15769045


That is a very cool pairing for sure!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

tacit said:


> To those that may be interested, I reached out to the support to shed light on the question of DLC vs. PVD case finish on the black Synchron Military and I received the following message below. I have added the bold and underline formatting for emphasis.
> 
> "Hi, it is a new process of *PVD coating* used that has nothing to do with the old PVD that you we know"
> 
> Thus, it seems that it is in-fact a PVD coating, but possibly a new and improved PVD coating? I have not asked any further questions, but I thought I would share!


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding has always been that PVD is the _coating process_ and is _distinct from the material it is actually depositing_. So all DLC coatings are PVD...but not all PVD is DLC.

N'est pas?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

wiesi1989 said:


> Damn, you got me into ordering this version too. Probably gonna be an expensive year... Especially if you would bring some Synchron Subs like a sharkhunter or professional too...
> 
> Need to have a look at my incoming Stainless Steel Version, should be coming today. The DLC Version really got me hooked with this aged lume insert now...
> 
> ...


Think of it this way - you can have the ultra-exclusive *Synchron Military Dual Time.*


----------



## robannenagy (Jan 7, 2009)

Received my Maranez BOR bracelet today, but alas still no Synchron Military....... Anyway, I noticed that the bracelet appears to be reversible so you could wear it with either polished beads of rice or matt beads of rice. I think the matt beads would go better with the more toolish look of the watch.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Number 49 says hello... I'm speechlees. This beast is insanely good craftet...


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding has always been that PVD is the _coating process_ and is _distinct from the material it is actually depositing_. So all DLC coatings are PVD...but not all PVD is DLC.
> 
> N'est pas?


As far as I know, you're correct.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

2500M_Sub said:


> I wasnt aware of how shipping was being handled and I am probably way down on the list, I ordered around 4pm eastern on the 10th.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


I chatted up customer service on their website. I asked for my "number in line" (xxx/500). The chatter couldn't tell me my number, but did say that I was in the queue to be delivered "this month." Mind you, I ordered at 1102 EST on the 10th, so much later than you. So, you should get it "this month."


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

What time did the sale go live? I only heard about this watch through a preorder thread.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Ludi said:


> I do enjoy it
> 
> Color matching dial and strap, pretty effective actually
> 
> View attachment 15769045


Bingo that's the strap!!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

so here's the thing. PVD (Physical Vapor Deposition) is a process it deposits "stuff" on a metal surface. DLC (Diamond Like Coating ) is is the "stuff" that is deposited and it can be done by PVD or PACVD or arc or....... so the question shouldn't be is it PVD or DLC it should be 2 questions, what is the hard coating substance and how is it deposited? Diamond is the hardest form of carbon but it is not diamonds that is being deposited it is a form of carbon. There are many forms: Form a-C, Form ta-C ...the list goes on all with slightly different properties with regard to high hardness, resistance to corrosion, low friction, electrical insulation etc.

Just wanted to clear that up.



tacit said:


> To those that may be interested, I reached out to the support to shed light on the question of DLC vs. PVD case finish on the black Synchron Military and I received the following message below. I have added the bold and underline formatting for emphasis.
> 
> "Hi, it is a new process of *PVD coating* used that has nothing to do with the old PVD that you we know"
> 
> Thus, it seems that it is in-fact a PVD coating, but possibly a new and improved PVD coating? I have not asked any further questions, but I thought I would share!


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Synchron said:


> Hi, for those who asked about the bezel of the Synchron black edition, whether it has the brown aged markers, the answer is YES, all bezels and bezel inserts are identical on the stainless steel and black Edition.
> Also all Black edition Synchron MIL come standard on black ISOfrane straps
> View attachment 15769083


Considering that majority of people prefer the SS version and many are ordering black out of compulsion now. How difficult it is to take a custom note on the order and cancel DLC/PVC coating all together? Only if possible; I think there will be 100 more super happy customers here


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Got some pics with my other Marei watch on Instagram - austrianwatchguy 😎


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

gak said:


> Considering that majority of people prefer the SS version and many are ordering black out of compulsion now. How difficult it is to take a custom note on the order and cancel DLC/PVC coating all together? Only if possible; I think there will be 100 more super happy customers here


And possibly some unhappy ones who purchased with the guarantee that only 250 SS versions would be made. I personally don't care and would have bought it even if regular production. But given the recent DOXA track record on "limited" editions - and the explicit guarantees made in this thread by Synchron to distinguish themselves from that track record - they understandably might be hesitant to change that now.


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

Great seeing all the images from those that pounced on the SM. I pulled the trigger just in time for the SS. Does anyone have an erika's tan, grey or orange strap? Considering these and would love to see the look!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Regarding the Maranez BOR bracelet:

So I just spent 30 minutes trying to fit the Maranez bracelet...... It's a no go.

I am very good at fitting bracelets, I've been doing it for over 20 years but I can not get this bracelet to fit. The curvature of the end link is perfect but the holes are just enough off that I can't get both spring pin ends to seat in the case holes. I can get one end to seat but can't get the other end aligned to drop in the hole. I tried the spring bars that came with the bracelet and a different set I had in my strap box. Maybe some very thin string bars might work but I don't have any.

Not sure how Doc got his to fit. Maybe it was a different generation bracelet from Maranez or maybe the prototype case was just slightly different with holes location. It's too bad it doesn't fit my watch, the Maranez bracelet is really nice quality and finishing.

Let me know if you guys have any luck with yours.

It's back on the Black Nato strap for me.


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

DEMO111 said:


> Regarding the Maranez BOR bracelet:
> 
> So I just spent 30 minutes trying to fit the Maranez bracelet...... It's a no go.
> 
> ...


Bummer, was getting ready to pull trigger on it this morning. Hopefully someone can find a solution.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> Regarding the Maranez BOR bracelet:
> 
> So I just spent 30 minutes trying to fit the Maranez bracelet...... It's a no go.
> 
> ...


Oh dear. There's going to be a glut of BNIB Samui bracelets on the sales forum. 😂

I wonder if it'll fit the 1200t. Might be nice to have a tapered option.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> Regarding the Maranez BOR bracelet:
> 
> So I just spent 30 minutes trying to fit the Maranez bracelet...... It's a no go.
> 
> ...


Oh no. Damn, I ordered another one too. I have the prototype case and the bracelet is from the Samui I just bought. Ignore the dial and hands in the prototype. I only had the empty case so put stuff in it

EDIT. Soon as my other one arrives I'll be trying it. I have a box of springbars which are thin. I'll see what the outcome is and post


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

DEMO111 said:


> Regarding the Maranez BOR bracelet:
> 
> So I just spent 30 minutes trying to fit the Maranez bracelet...... It's a no go.
> 
> ...


If the center of the hole in the lugs is different between the Maranez and the Synchron a thinner spring bar to change the center position in the bracelet and let the springbar slide to one side, will be you're only hope, unless someone makes offset spring bars. Bummer, let us know how you make out.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> And possibly some unhappy ones who purchased with the guarantee that only 250 SS versions would be made. I personally don't care and would have bought it even if regular production. But given the recent DOXA track record on "limited" editions - and the explicit guarantees made in this thread by Synchron to distinguish themselves from that track record - they understandably might be hesitant to change that now.


I hope not; but I already know chances are quite slim (very very slim ) . They can/will keep it to 500 Limited edition; which will keep those few happy who bought it for exclusivity or limited nature of this watch from Synchron. At least I like it for what it is (minus limited tags) and would like to get it directly from Synchron if possible.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

DEMO111 said:


> Regarding the Maranez BOR bracelet:
> 
> So I just spent 30 minutes trying to fit the Maranez bracelet...... It's a no go.
> 
> ...


I've had this issue with some microbrand watches where bracelet manufacturer was different from the case manufacturer. Usually a 1.8mm think spring bar is sent with the watch and doesnt work with the bracelet. Switching to a 1.5mm thick spring bar has often fixed this issue and the end link is still nice and tight in the case


----------



## Luxx (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi,

i am new here, ordered also a black one for delivery in April 

Actually this is shown on the website:









Does somebody know what´s going on?

Best regards,


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Luxx said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am new here, ordered also a black one for delivery in April
> 
> ...


I'm curious to what is going on as well, especially when you click on it, it's password protected. Very strange indeed.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Stop stalking Synchron guys


----------



## Sub_Ventures (Mar 10, 2021)

wiesi1989 said:


> Got some pics with my other Marei watch on Instagram - austrianwatchguy 😎
> 
> View attachment 15769422





wiesi1989 said:


> Got some pics with my other Marei watch on Instagram - austrianwatchguy 😎
> 
> View attachment 15769422


I have this same set up as well. I think the silver version lung is the best looking out of all three versions. Just waiting for the Synchron to arrive.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Sub_Ventures said:


> I have this same set up as well. I think the silver version lung is the best looking out of all three versions. Just waiting for the Synchron to arrive.


Yes its brilliant. Especially the old style font. The new Doxas do not appeal to me because of the newish font.

I'm curious if Rick uses the case for some Synchron Sub Reissues, better hold my money together for the next months 😂

The overall quality is amazing. Just a nobrainer buy


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Luxx said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am new here, ordered also a black one for delivery in April
> 
> ...


I just asked customer service via the webpage. They said they would ask and get back to me via email. I'll report it as soon as they tell me.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

drmdwebb said:


> I just asked customer service via the webpage. They said they would ask and get back to me via email. I'll report it as soon as they tell me.


There were 5 customers who changed their order from steel to PVD version, these 5 watches were offered to customers who signed up for the waiting list. The order link was for them, the watches are gone. We will be removing the link now.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> so here's the thing. PVD (Physical Vapor Deposition) is a process it deposits "stuff" on a metal surface. DLC (Diamond Like Coating ) is is the "stuff" that is deposited and it can be done by PVD or PACVD or arc or....... so the question shouldn't be is it PVD or DLC it should be 2 questions, what is the hard coating substance and how is it deposited? Diamond is the hardest form of carbon but it is not diamonds that is being deposited it is a form of carbon. There are many forms: Form a-C, Form ta-C ...the list goes on all with slightly different properties with regard to high hardness, resistance to corrosion, low friction, electrical insulation etc.
> 
> Just wanted to clear that up.


Thank you for illustrating the differences in case finishing, but it was not my goal to go that deep, as I already know basic differences between the coatings. I did not try to detail my questions to a chemical and materials engineering level with a CS representative. No knock to CS, but I'd wager only the case finishers and Rick have detailed knowledge of the exact process and associated materials.

PVD vs. DLC still provides a general expectation of the case finishing because generally it is known that DLC has superior surface hardness, usually at the expense of a lesser richness in the black of the finish. It's also as far as my curiosity goes considering I won't be taking my black Synchron Military to the lab for a gamut of hardness testing.

I'll tag @Synchron and see if they would like to chime in with greater detail on the PVD finish being used on the Synchron Military Black model.


----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)

If it was DLC I would not order one. I want the black to scratch and wear! It has artificially aged lume, so to be more authentic, it HAS to have the attendant scratches and wear.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

MadsNilsson said:


> Well, a bad coating would technically be more historically correct for the model..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first scratch is gonna hurt, but after that, I hope mine gets lots of unintentional scrapes and dings. It's will add to the vintage look. Similar to my Doxa 1000T MilPro.


----------



## rpitts57 (Nov 12, 2019)

Stumbled onto this one last night. I really like it but I bought a Grand Seiko SBGA231 last October and said my collection was complete. Trying so hard to rationalize why I need this...


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

hannibal smith said:


> If it was DLC I would not order one. I want the black to scratch and wear! It has artificially aged lume, so to be more authentic, it HAS to have the attendant scratches and wear.


DLC scratches and wears, my Breitling Super Avenger black steel collided with a Seiko Monster, Monster was fine, DLC coating not so much.

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)

CityMorgue said:


> I'm curious to what is going on as well, especially when you click on it, it's password protected. Very strange indeed.


I typed in "Skookemchuck9999$$" and nothing happened. I will keep trying different passwords!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

tacit said:


> Thank you for illustrating the differences in case finishing, but it was not my goal to go that deep, as I already know basic differences between the coatings. I did not try to detail my questions to a chemical and materials engineering level with a CS representative. No knock to CS, but I'd wager only the case finishers and Rick have detailed knowledge of the exact process and associated materials.
> 
> PVD vs. DLC still provides a general expectation of the case finishing because generally it is known that DLC has superior surface hardness, usually at the expense of a lesser richness in the black of the finish. It's also as far as my curiosity goes considering I won't be taking my black Synchron Military to the lab for a gamut of hardness testing.
> 
> I'll tag @Synchron and see if they would like to chime in with greater detail on the PVD finish being used on the Synchron Military Black model.


I sent them a question about this as well this morning.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

DLC scratches and wears, my Breitling Super Avenger black steel collided with a Seiko Monster, Monster was fine, DLC coating not so much.

******Not surprising at all. Seiko Monsters eat Breitlings for breakfast, and snack on Datejusts late at night.

When my Synchron arrives, I will throw it at my Monster and see which one lives to tell the tale. The two savages will go at each other to the death I'm guessing. I will wear the one that survives****


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

Ever so slightly off-topic but contextually appropriate, Doxa had a big reveal today, a carbon case COSC version of the SUB 300. Def a completely different direction, makes the nature of this piece apprecaible. No trolling intended, love for both "brands" but worth a good 🤔 & 🧐.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Saw the new Doxa today but unfortunately its new management is a huge deal breaker for me. I can't identify with the brand any longer, to me its more like a "fashion brand" now, just like e.g. Yema is too, in my opinion.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

wiesi1989 said:


> Saw the new Doxa today but unfortunately its new management is a huge deal breaker for me. I can't identify with the brand any longer, to me its more like a "fashion brand" now, just like e.g. Yema is too, in my opinion.


It may seem relatively petty, but I was really bothered by their censorship on their IG page. Yes, it is their page and I can understand some need to moderate and manage the brand image. But deleting comments yesterday pointing out that images of the Carbon had been accidentally released (by DOXA itself!) just seems so small for a brand with such history.


----------



## Eod123 (Jul 30, 2012)

wiesi1989 said:


> Saw the new Doxa today but unfortunately its new management is a huge deal breaker for me. I can't identify with the brand any longer, to me its more like a "fashion brand" now, just like e.g. Yema is too, in my opinion.


DOXA used to be: 1.diving, 2. fashion accessory. 
New DOXA: 1. fashion accessory. 2. diving.

Need to go back to what makes this SUB brand legendary, its diving, and the history behind it.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

daveyoha said:


> Ever so slightly off-topic but contextually appropriate, Doxa had a big reveal today, a carbon case COSC version of the SUB 300. Def a completely different direction, makes the nature of this piece apprecaible. No trolling intended, love for both "brands" but worth a good 🤔 & 🧐.


Not a knock against Doxa specifically but I dont get these carbon watches, I will take steel or Ti instead any day.

Regards
Ren


----------



## Luxx (Mar 15, 2021)

Synchron said:


> There were 5 customers who changed their order from steel to PVD version, these 5 watches were offered to customers who signed up for the waiting list. The order link was for them, the watches are gone. We will be removing the link now.


How to come on these waiting list? Shortly after the SS was sold out i talked to your CS via chat, but there was nothing mentioned about a waiting list....

Best regards


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

2500M_Sub said:


> Not a knock against Doxa specifically but I dont get these carbon watches, I will take steel or Ti instead any day.
> 
> Regards
> Ren


Certainly agreed. Although I do like the idea of an ultra light weight watch, I think I have a hard time with the carbon cases at the typical price point. I think this is mostly personal bias or lack of experience, especially when it comes to expectations of durability with a carbon case.

If I was forking out the extra $$$ for a COSC spec watch, I don't think I'd feel right about a carbon case. Maybe that will change in the future, but definitely not sold on the concept yet.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

daveyoha said:


> Certainly agreed. Although I do like the idea of an ultra light weight watch, I think I have a hard time with the carbon cases at the typical price point. I think this is mostly personal bias or lack of experience, especially when it comes to expectations of durability with a carbon case.
> 
> If I was forking out the extra $$$ for a COSC spec watch, I don't think I'd feel right about a carbon case. Maybe that will change in the future, but definitely not sold on the concept yet.


If it was the same price as the SUB 300 COSC, which I personally find to be already a tough proposition, I think I'd be tempted. Price aside I think it's cool, many reviewers are saying it's the lightest watch they've ever handled, and I think that's a cool novelty to have in a collection, and I find the carbon case more aesthetically interesting than a plain black case.


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

kritameth said:


> If it was the same price as the SUB 300 COSC, which I personally find to be already a tough proposition, I think I'd be tempted. Price aside I think it's cool, many reviewers are saying it's the lightest watch they've ever handled, and I think that's a cool novelty to have in a collection, and I find the carbon case more aesthetically interesting than a plain black case.


Oh wow I just had a look at the prices. I know this is subjective but... that's just rediculous.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Regarding the Maranez BOR bracelet:
> 
> So I just spent 30 minutes trying to fit the Maranez bracelet...... It's a no go.
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue years ago with a Strapcode and 6309 case. I ended up drilling the endlinks a little oversise and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

She's a beauty in the flesh for sure! Thought I was getting a Tropic and an Iso ended up with a Tropic and both of the seatbelt Natos so I'm not going to complain at all.

The sticker on the crown was a bugger to get off more like a coating really.

Absolutely love it great watch...


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Max Rebo said:


> She's a beauty in the flesh for sure! Thought I was getting a Tropic and an Iso ended up with a Tropic and both of the seatbelt Natos so I'm not going to complain at all.
> 
> The sticker on the crown was a bugger to get off more like a coating really.
> 
> ...


Looks great! Still wishing I knew what position in the queue I was, every pic makes me a little more anxious!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

tacit said:


> Looks great! Still wishing I knew what position in the queue I was, every pic makes me a little more anxious!


Just assume you're going to be very last and you'll be pleasantly surprised if not!


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just assume you're going to be very last and you'll be pleasantly surprised if not!


Tomorrow at noon will be 1 week since my order time. I certainly haven't lost any sleep, I just need to turn notifications off for this thread and quietly slip into the void of forgetfulness.......which is not likely to happen, so obsessively checking every 30 minutes for the next week it is!


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

tacit said:


> Looks great! Still wishing I knew what position in the queue I was, every pic makes me a little more anxious!


I ordered at 2300 EST on March 10 and they said I was in the queue for this month. I guess compare your order time to mine to see whether it's "this month."


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I knew I should've walked away from this thread when I had the chance! 😅 Just placed the order. I wasn't quick enough for the SS version, if I was I probably would've picked that out of instinct, but I'm going to trust that it happened for a reason, and that the PVD will grow on me.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Do you guys prefer Tropic or Iso with this? And what color should would you pair with the PVD? Orange would bring out the hands, but Black is nice and stealthy, but maybe Anthracite or Light Grey is a good middle-ground?


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

kritameth said:


> I knew I should've walked away from this thread when I had the chance! 😅 Just placed the order. I wasn't quick enough for the SS version, if I was I probably would've picked that out of instinct, but I'm going to trust that it happened for a reason, and that the PVD will grow on me.


WELCOME TO THE FOLD BR_ö_THER.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

kritameth said:


> Do you guys prefer Tropic or Iso with this? And what color should would you pair with the PVD? Orange would bring out the hands, but Black is nice and stealthy, but maybe Anthracite or Light Grey is a good middle-ground?


Based on pictures so far, _for me_, the Tropic looks more suitable compared to Iso for this specific model. However, @wiesi1989 posted pics with the Iso strap that looked great. I'm honestly waffling back and forth between the Synchron nato and the black Tropic for my PVD right now. It will be difficult. One of the reasons why I requested that one watch come with black Iso and the other come with black Tropic is I couldn't decide!

Jason Heaton's original IG post with the green tropic on the stainless model looked superb. I wouldn't have thought about that combination since there is already orange, but it just added to the 70's military funk of the color scheme.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

kritameth said:


> Do you guys prefer Tropic or Iso with this? And what color should would you pair with the PVD? Orange would bring out the hands, but Black is nice and stealthy, but maybe Anthracite or Light Grey is a good middle-ground?


Wonder if the hardware on the ISOfrane or Tropic are color matched to the case...guessing they are not. I'm thinking of getting a few Barton Elite silicon straps in black, pumpkin orange, khaki and army green. I think any of those would work with the blacked out military look to the PVD version. And if they dont, they will go with the Sinn 103 Im picking up in a few weeks...


----------



## JackDash (Apr 21, 2018)

diver1954 said:


> Probably going to order one in the PVD, it looks like the original did come in the PVD according to these photos below, you can see the PVD that survived on the back of the lug.
> View attachment 15757570


At least yours made it back ....


----------



## JackDash (Apr 21, 2018)

JackDash said:


> Oops


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have one of these Bonetto Cinturini's in black on standby for mine, I had no idea they offered it in so many colors.

Mod. 295 Rubber strap for watches - BONETTO CINTURINI


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

That's totally insane  Do these guys sell via their own webpage?


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

Synchron said:


> Hi, for those who asked about the bezel of the Synchron black edition, whether it has the brown aged markers, the answer is YES, all bezels and bezel inserts are identical on the stainless steel and black Edition.
> Also all Black edition Synchron MIL come standard on black ISOfrane straps


You should change description on your website. Sorry but there are so many discrepancies- there is anthracite tropic as a standart strap for Black edition on the web. When I asked about it in your chat the answer was that the default strap is black tropic. And now it is black ISO? What should I do to get a black tropic???


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

paysdoufs said:


> That's totally insane  Do these guys sell via their own webpage?


No, they don't. I asked them last year (I wanted the yellow one for my 300T Poseidon) and they only send me a list of dealers.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

kritameth said:


> Do you guys prefer Tropic or Iso with this? And what color should would you pair with the PVD? Orange would bring out the hands, but Black is nice and stealthy, but maybe Anthracite or Light Grey is a good middle-ground?


A case could be made for either, but ISO perhaps edges out with the extra beef a bit more at home with the theme of the watch. Regardless those straps are of the absolute highest quality. 

As to color the green that Heaton showed looked great, and I think orange on the black would be sharp. Secondary pairings, though. Gray/anthracite on the steel, black on the PVD are just right.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Pissodes said:


> Wonder if the hardware on the ISOfrane or Tropic are color matched to the case...guessing they are not. I'm thinking of getting a few Barton Elite silicon straps in black, pumpkin orange, khaki and army green. I think any of those would work with the blacked out military look to the PVD version. And if they dont, they will go with the Sinn 103 Im picking up in a few weeks...


I am (im)patiently awaiting the PVD. I've never really been interested in a PVD watch before as my impression has been PVD watches are trying too hard to be stealthy. This watch doesn't make that effort, as evidenced by the light dial and the Synchron Mil is the first PVD that I was immediately drawn to and actually prefer over the SS.

As for the straps, I agree that this is going to look sweet on many different strap colors. I already have the Barton Silicone Elite in orange, black, white, and dark green and can't wait to see how it looks. I requested the Black ISO with my order as I've been looking for an excuse to get an iso strap for a while now.


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Formula1980 said:


> That looks BOSS! I might want to go that route, too. Mine will spend time in salt water, so I'm second thinking using one of my vintage Synchron bracelets and maybe just using the Maranez ricebeads I ordered last Thu. It's just so cool having Synchron branding all over.


the tricky part is getting the correct end links


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

paysdoufs said:


> View attachment 15770534
> That's totally insane  Do these guys sell via their own webpage?
> [/QUOT





paysdoufs said:


> View attachment 15770534
> That's totally insane  Do these guys sell via their own webpage?


I have one of these on my MM200 and its pretty rad, especially the taper down to 16mm.
















Wowzers all those color though!!


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

daveyoha said:


> I have one of these on my MM200 and its pretty rad, especially the taper down to 16mm.
> View attachment 15770738
> View attachment 15770737
> 
> ...


Looks great. Where are y'all buying that specific model (model 295 I think)? They don't sell that one on Amazon any more.


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Looks great. Where are y'all buying that specific model (model 295 I think)? They don't sell that one on Amazon any more.


This one is a Zuludiver/WatchGecko, Holben's has them as well. Sadly only black, hollar at your boy if anyone finds a dealer selling alternate colors!!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Another option, but I intend to wear mine on the ISO









Vintage NOS Swiss Tropic Sport Black Rubber Watch Strap


A Divers Timecapsule The Tropic strap is as popular today as it was in the 1950s, when it was first presented as a handy alternative to the steel bracelets of the now classic divers’ watches. Made from a supple and durable rubber, these straps can easily be fitted to almost any watch and...



bulangandsons.com


----------



## Emeister (Jan 24, 2011)

(Way) More budget friendly option than above. This is what I'll be trying out. Though I wish they were a bit longer and I might upgrade the buckle.


















Tropic Sport 2.0


Tropic rubber watch bands made from an authentic 1960´s mold. We have many models and colors in stock. Fast worldwide shipping.




www.cheapestnatostraps.com





And available in a range of colours.


----------



## JackDash (Apr 21, 2018)

fellini212 said:


> If it's a Swiss movement in a watch assembled in Switzerland, it's worth asking why it _doesn't_ say 'Swiss Made' on the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chinese parts ....


----------



## JackDash (Apr 21, 2018)

daveyoha said:


> I have one of these on my MM200 and its pretty rad, especially the taper down to 16mm.
> View attachment 15770738
> View attachment 15770737
> 
> ...


Oops....


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Black ordered 
(the watch that is)


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Emeister said:


> (Way) More budget friendly option than above. This is what I'll be trying out. Though I wish they were a bit longer and I might upgrade the buckle.
> 
> View attachment 15770854
> 
> ...


Thanks. I prefer that one. 2 keepers


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I find it disappointing when people buy to sell for profit ruins it for the people who generally love and want to own the watches 
Scum bag on eBay selling his watch before he even has it delivered himself


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

Emeister said:


> (Way) More budget friendly option than above. This is what I'll be trying out. Though I wish they were a bit longer and I might upgrade the buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't recommend these staps- they are very stiff and even the mug and hot water method doesn't help


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> I find it disappointing when people buy to sell for profit ruins it for the people who generally love and want to own the watches
> Scum bag on eBay selling his watch before he even has it delivered himself
> View attachment 15771040


Wow - that's quite some profit he's making as well - mind you why buy from him when you can still get the black direct from them!?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

sashator said:


> I don't recommend these staps- they are very stiff and even the mug and hot water method doesn't help


Hirsch Aceent - not cheap but very soft pliable and looks great


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

8505davids said:


> Hirsch Aceent - not cheap but very soft pliable and looks great


I have black Pure from Hirsch and it's great for the money. I'm thinking about the orange one too. But I'm not sure if it will look good


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

I’m back to the Isofrane. Very comfy and it compliments the case very very well.

Not sure it works with the PVD case to come though. Maybe a vintage tropic sport ?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Original Tropic with small modification:


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

sashator said:


> I don't recommend these staps- they are very stiff and even the mug and hot water method doesn't help


I don't know where they are any better than the ones from CNS, but Strapsco also does some "Vintage Rubber Rally" straps that look promising on paper:








Vintage Style Rubber Rally Strap | StrapsCo


StrapsCo's vintage 1960's inspired rubber rally watchband. | Free Shipping!




strapsco.com




Maybe someone knows them?


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

PM me if somebody wants an original Tropic - EU only.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

It seems like FKM rubber is all the rage these days, and if you look on Ali Express you can get for $8-10 the same straps selling for $30-$40 on Strapcode, WatchGecko etc.









7.69US $ 23% OFF|Premium Grade Tropic Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm For Seiko SRP777J1 New Watch Bands Diving Waterproof Bracelet Black Green Blue|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com






















7.73US $ 15% OFF|High Quality FKM Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm 24mm Watchband Quick Release Sport Waterproof Replacement Bracelet Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

uvalaw2005 said:


> It seems like FKM rubber is all the rage these days, and if you look on Ali Express you can get for $8-10 the same straps selling for $30-$40 on WatchGecko etc. Just search for "Tropic Fluorine"


I have some of the FKM straps and they are great, not sure if the rubber is the same quality as the NBR but they feel quite nice and for 10 bucks you can't go wrong. They mostly seem to come with the quick release bars which I'm not a fan of but they are easy to remove. I like them better than the Tropic and Borealis versions as the taper is not as severe.

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

uvalaw2005 said:


> It seems like FKM rubber is all the rage these days, and if you look on Ali Express you can get for $8-10 the same straps selling for $30-$40 on WatchGecko etc. Just search for "Tropic Fluorine"


I've picked up a few of these straps off AliExpress and they're pretty good for the money. The quick release spring bars suck, but they are easy to remove and then use your own.


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Isofrane it is


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

Will almost definitely go on the 66 with curved ends, but I suspect the slotted 2000 will look good.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

KAS118 said:


> Wow - that's quite some profit he's making as well - mind you why buy from him when you can still get the black direct from them!?


Wow indeed, if he gets it. If someone wants to pay me ~$2750 for my Synchron, I'm not saying no.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Ludi said:


> Isofrane it is
> 
> View attachment 15771239


Its a straphoe, but Isofrane is also my first choice.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> It seems like FKM rubber is all the rage these days, and if you look on Ali Express you can get for $8-10 the same straps selling for $30-$40 on Strapcode, WatchGecko etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they work with Seiko bars? You literally mean they are the same quality as 30/40$ ones?


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

gak said:


> Do they work with Seiko bars? You literally mean they are the same quality as 30/40$ ones?


Yes they work with fat spring bars. And yes same stuff just a middleman getting a cut in one.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

gak said:


> Do they work with Seiko bars? You literally mean they are the same quality as 30/40$ ones?


I believe the folks here reported the straps are the same quality, but the buckles might be better on the re-branded retail versions:









FKM Rubber Strap - One word - Great!


I am blown away by this strap and thought I'd share my quick first impressions after a few days. I bought this strap recently from bandrbands.com. It can be found through watchgecko and strapcode as well, and I think this strap comes on a few Nodus offerings at the moment. Through bandrbands...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

While I wait for the Synchron Military, here's another shot of my Synchron Strapholder:


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I believe the folks here reported the straps are the same quality, but the buckles might be better on the re-branded retail versions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a green and black ordered. thanks.


----------



## Scaramanga. (Mar 12, 2021)

Got mine today, with additional green Isofrane. Excellent watch and service 

Thank you @Synchron


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Do they ever respond to emails or do you have to call them? I had asked about the PVD process a couple days ago.
Also, after I ordered the watch it said "a receipt for your purchase will be emailed to you". Never got that email.

Tried the website chat feature, the agent said "they're having a problem with their computer". 
Tried to log into my account got a Timeout error. 

LOL Oh well guess I'll come back to it later, it's not like it'll ship anytime soon anyway...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Ludi said:


> Isofrane it is
> 
> View attachment 15771239


Yup...makes sense. 👌🏻


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Fergfour said:


> Do they ever respond to emails or do you have to call them? I had asked about the PVD process a couple days ago.
> Also, after I ordered the watch it said "a receipt for your purchase will be emailed to you". Never got that email either


Not sure about email, but they had a chat option available to me when I was on their website the other day. I was able to chat and update my order within minutes (I had a strap request). 
I have not received a "receipt email" from Synchron but the paypal receipt had the order# that they were able to use to confirm and update my order.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Check your spam folders for the receipt email 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys, not my pic but it was posted on Facebook. It looks like the thin springbars are the way to go for the Maranez bracelet. I'll confirm when I get the extra one I ordered arrives.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Guys, not my pic but it was posted on Facebook. It looks like the thin springbars are the way to go for the Maranez bracelet. I'll confirm when I get the extra one I ordered arrives.
> 
> View attachment 15771405


Pete, thanks for posting the photo. That looks great! I wonder what diameter spring bars that guy used to mount the Maranez bracelet? I have to get some.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

He didn't say. Just he had some lying in a drawer and tried and bingo........ I have to say it really does look spectacular



DEMO111 said:


> Pete, thanks for posting the photo. That looks great! I wonder what diameter spring bars that guy used to mount the Maranez bracelet? I have to get some.


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

I received the payment invoice on 9,March pm 9:15. It has been about 30 minutes after I received the synchron military launching email. But I still haven't received the shipping e-mail. Of course, it's the ss model. I don't know why it's so late.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

seokpyo said:


> I received the payment invoice on 9,March pm 9:15. It has been about 30 minutes after I received the synchron military launching email. But I still haven't received the shipping e-mail. Of course, it's the ss model. I don't know why it's so late.


Many of us have not had shipping emails from Synchron for the SS. They are only shipping around 10/day. It will take time.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Guys, not my pic but it was posted on Facebook. It looks like the thin springbars are the way to go for the Maranez bracelet. I'll confirm when I get the extra one I ordered arrives.


@Flyingdoctor Which springbars did you order? I have the Samui too, but waiting for the watch to put it on!


----------



## Doxamannorway (Sep 21, 2018)

Here is another shot with the Maranez, the Spring bars I used where a tad thinner than the one which came with the bracelet. But I had no issues attaching it.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Doxamannorway said:


> Here is another shot with the Maranez, the Spring bars I used where a tad thinner than the one which came with the bracelet. But I had no issues attaching it.
> View attachment 15771723


NICE!

I know the stainless steel sold out in less than 24 hours, but I wonder if they had included the beads of rice in addition to the rubber straps for $1090 USD it would have sold out even quicker cos that looks amazing 👏


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Kjo43 said:


> Check your spam folders for the receipt email
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already did, nothing. Will try chat again later. Oh, and forget about creating an account / changing your password: 
*504 Gateway Time-out*

(I'll stop whining now and go get a snack)


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Hope all of you guys get BOR to work as that is the bracelet it should be on. Looks fantastic. Synchron should have contracted one to be made for this watch. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

They still might 

No worries for me either way, as this Betty will be living on a nato or Erika's strap most likely, but it does look sharp on the Tropic and Isofrane.

If a proper Synchron BOR should become available, I might snag one, but for now - I'm good with strap options

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Guys, not my pic but it was posted on Facebook. It looks like the thin springbars are the way to go for the Maranez bracelet. I'll confirm when I get the extra one I ordered arrives.
> 
> View attachment 15771405


Yeah, that does look really good - certainly my favourite strap/bracelet and watch combination of all the ones posted so far.


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

KAS118 said:


> Yeah, that does look really good - certainly my favourite strap/bracelet and watch combination of all the ones posted so far.


I must admit you're 100% right. What a great combo


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Doxamannorway said:


> Here is another shot with the Maranez, the Spring bars I used where a tad thinner than the one which came with the bracelet. But I had no issues attaching it.
> View attachment 15771723


That looks insanely good!!! I have a some of thinner spring bars ordered from Ofrei.com. Can't wait to get mine on the bracelet.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

tacit said:


> WELCOME TO THE FOLD BR_ö_THER.





tacit said:


> Based on pictures so far, _for me_, the Tropic looks more suitable compared to Iso for this specific model. However, @wiesi1989 posted pics with the Iso strap that looked great. I'm honestly waffling back and forth between the Synchron nato and the black Tropic for my PVD right now. It will be difficult. One of the reasons why I requested that one watch come with black Iso and the other come with black Tropic is I couldn't decide!
> 
> Jason Heaton's original IG post with the green tropic on the stainless model looked superb. I wouldn't have thought about that combination since there is already orange, but it just added to the 70's military funk of the color scheme.


Thanks @tacit! Just finished reading the thread, that's a baller move ordering both! ?? The green Tropic looks killer on the SS, I'd probably pick that if I had gotten the SS. Based on my previous experiences I tend to prefer the more mainstream look of the Tropic, but ISO does look pretty awesome on Doxas. Orange would do a terrific job of making the hands pop, but I do also like the clean look of light grey. Can't decide.



Pissodes said:


> Wonder if the hardware on the ISOfrane or Tropic are color matched to the case...guessing they are not. I'm thinking of getting a few Barton Elite silicon straps in black, pumpkin orange, khaki and army green. I think any of those would work with the blacked out military look to the PVD version. And if they dont, they will go with the Sinn 103 Im picking up in a few weeks...


Not sure about default, but on Isofrane's website there's a DLC RS option. I don't think the Tropic has that option. I think all those colors would work great, though Barton is on the thinner side.



mitchjrj said:


> A case could be made for either, but ISO perhaps edges out with the extra beef a bit more at home with the theme of the watch. Regardless those straps are of the absolute highest quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thickness of the ISO does compliment the head very nicely. I'm worried black on PVD would be too monochromatically dark, so I'm personally leaning towards either light grey (not anthracite) or orange.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Doxamannorway said:


> Here is another shot with the Maranez, the Spring bars I used where a tad thinner than the one which came with the bracelet. But I had no issues attaching it.
> View attachment 15771723


Incredible! I'm considering taking up another member's suggestion of media blasting the PVD just so I can get that bracelet look.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Chaps, just thought you might be interested. I got a nice reply from Maranez when I asked if there was slight difference in the case and bracelets form the 2 Samui generations. Here it is

Hi Pete,
the bracelets that are made for the first batch can be slightly different because we gave the bracelet manufacturer a sample of the first batch. to make sure it fits
For the second batch our watch manufacturer made the endlinks and drilled the holes in case and endlink in one process for a perfect fit.
We did not change the design but if made in different factories there can be slight tolerances.
We try to make the endlinks with no play so I think they will not fit any other watches from another manufacturer.
I think a thinner spring bar could help to get it assembled in another watch


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Chaps, just thought you might be interested. I got a nice reply from Maranez when I asked if there was slight difference in the case and bracelets form the 2 Samui generations. Here it is
> 
> Hi Pete,
> the bracelets that are made for the first batch can be slightly different because we gave the bracelet manufacturer a sample of the first batch. to make sure it fits
> ...


Look at that. Service and affordability from Maranez. Gotta love it.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

kritameth said:


> Incredible! I'm considering taking up another member's suggestion of media blasting the PVD just so I can get that bracelet look.


Not sure if this works for PVD but I have a Breitling Super Avenger Black Steel that I had the DLC coating removed. As I understand it the case is put into a bath of super concentrated Hydrogen Peroxide, and it lifts the coating off, not disturbing the finish under the coating. Just a thought. had Jack at IWW handle it. Honestly I would leave it alone or see if you could trade it for a Steel version once more people get their watches.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

I am not a Doxa guy and didnt even know anything about the Doxa Army etc. and purchased the Synchron watch because I didnt have a white dialed diver. So not one of the guys who have been waiting forever for a watch like this. Because of this I thought I could wait however long it takes to ship, support said two weeks I was fine with that. But all these pics are killing me, and I am having the worst time waiting for the watch. Okay, back to waiting 

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Some people were upset that we didn't give notice that we were sold out of the steel version, so we are letting you know that we are down to the last 20 pieces of the entire edition.

Here is the order link for the 20 remaining black series:

SYNCHRON 70's MILITARY BLACK EDITION (AVAILABLE JUNE 2021) - Synchron Watches


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Synchron said:


> Some people were upset that we didn't give notice that we were sold out of the steel version, so we are letting you know that we are down to the last 20 pieces of the entire edition.
> 
> Here is the order link for the 20 remaining black series:
> 
> SYNCHRON 70's MILITARY BLACK EDITION (AVAILABLE JUNE 2021) - Synchron Watches


Congrats Synchron on a wonderful release that is obviously very popular. Well done!


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Wow that BOR looks great for sure!


----------



## phooi (Mar 16, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Original Tropic with small modification:
> 
> View attachment 15771186
> 
> ...


this makes the tropic strap sit and look better. I wasn't feeling the flat ends showing through the lugs. What material and adhesive did you use to make the modification? Thanks!


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

phooi said:


> this makes the tropic strap sit and look better. I wasn't feeling the flat ends showing through the lugs. What material and adhesive did you use to make the modification? Thanks!


Thanks!

I used the keepers from another rubber strap of similar material. Sanded the surfaces and used super glue to attach it. I cut the excess rubber away with a razor after the glue was dry. (Drill bits are just to give some stability.)


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Magnus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I used the keepers from another rubber strap of similar material. Sanded the surfaces and used super glue to attach it. I cut the excess rubber away with a razor after the glue was dry. (Drill bits are just to give some stability.)
> 
> ...


Interesting hack to keep the strap ends from rotating.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

2500M_Sub said:


> Not sure if this works for PVD but I have a Breitling Super Avenger Black Steel that I had the DLC coating removed. As I understand it the case is put into a bath of super concentrated Hydrogen Peroxide, and it lifts the coating off, not disturbing the finish under the coating. Just a thought. had Jack at IWW handle it. Honestly I would leave it alone or see if you could trade it for a Steel version once more people get their watches.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


That's really great info, thank you Ren! I won't decide on anything until I have a chance to live with it for a few weeks, maybe the PVD will really grow on me.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Magnus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I used the keepers from another rubber strap of similar material. Sanded the surfaces and used super glue to attach it. I cut the excess rubber away with a razor after the glue was dry. (Drill bits are just to give some stability.)
> 
> ...


That's fantastic! Based on the stock photos, I don't think I'll be able to stand seeing the flat ends so I may very well have to resort to this.


----------



## stuffgeek (Nov 1, 2009)

Very Doxa like...not sure on the approach 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

drmdwebb said:


> Congrats Synchron on a wonderful release that is obviously very popular. Well done!


Yes, congratulations!! Safe to say that this came out of nowhere abs went beyond anyone's expectations.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Just received the maranez BoR today. Can confirm it fits great IF you use thin spring bars. The build quality on the bracelet is also fantastic for the price. Clasp is a highlight.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

pkrshang said:


> View attachment 15772635
> 
> View attachment 15772636
> 
> ...


So exciting!!!


----------



## Emeister (Jan 24, 2011)

I've just ordered the Maranez BOR bracelet based on these pictures. Thanks everyone. 

Public Service Annoucement: Maranez site is now showing only one bracelet (first batch) available (US$99 shipped).


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Emeister said:


> I've just ordered the Maranez BOR bracelet based on these pictures. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Public Service Annoucement: Maranez site is now showing only one bracelet (first batch) available (US$99 shipped).


Man, I created a monster. I hope Maranez send me a nice thank you card


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

All of these pics of the watch on bracelet have me wanting to buy the last bracelet in stock even though I bought the PVD version! But I won't...


----------



## Eod123 (Jul 30, 2012)

Doxamannorway said:


> Here is another shot with the Maranez, the Spring bars I used where a tad thinner than the one which came with the bracelet. But I had no issues attaching it.
> View attachment 15771723


Do you happen to have an underside pic. of the bracelet handy? Thanks.


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Pissodes said:


> All of these pics of the watch on bracelet have me wanting to buy the last bracelet in stock even though I bought the PVD version! But I won't...


and is gone  not me though. just wandering if this Baltic will fit, "Beads of rice" Bracelet - Baltic Watches
anyone tried?


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Another completely random question I have: does anyone have a weight value for the Synchron military with / without a rubber strap?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm sure they will make more. They were all sold out 2 days ago then more appeared.

As for the Baltic. Risky. The Maranez bracelet is a winner because the Samui case it is designed for is almost identical externally to the Synchron Military case which is based on the Doxa Army case which is based on the Synchron generation SUB 300T case. Pause for breath after that.... 

The springbar holes are ever so slightly positioned differently which is why thin springbars are needed.

For the Baltic bracelet to work, the case curvature and case height need to be the same and the springbar holes the same or pretty close. Bit of a chance to take to get all those right.



kpaxsg said:


> and is gone  not me though. just wandering if this Baltic will fit, "Beads of rice" Bracelet - Baltic Watches
> anyone tried?


----------



## Eod123 (Jul 30, 2012)

Eod123 said:


> Do you happen to have an underside pic. of the bracelet handy? Thanks.


I think I got it!


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Synchron said:


> Some people were upset that we didn't give notice that we were sold out of the steel version, so we are letting you know that we are down to the last 20 pieces of the entire edition.
> 
> Here is the order link for the 20 remaining black series:
> 
> SYNCHRON 70's MILITARY BLACK EDITION (AVAILABLE JUNE 2021) - Synchron Watches


make it 19


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I did stonewash a very bright and shiny metal bezel/bracelet for a G Shock. Some aquarium gravel a small plastic bucket, shake until your arms are tired and then shake it some more until you get the desired finish. Not for everyone but the shine does comes off.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Dear WUS and DWF members, the new SYNCHRON Military Limited Edition is now sold out.
THANK YOU for your contribution to this thread and the great support!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Synchron said:


> Dear WUS and DWF members, the new SYNCHRON Military Limited Edition is now sold out.
> THANK YOU for your contribution to this thread and great support!


Your welcome and thank you for doing what you guys do best.


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Synchron said:


> Dear WUS and DWF members, the new SYNCHRON Military Limited Edition is now officially sold out.
> THANK YOU for your contribution to this thread and great support!


nice to know! I put in the order 4 hours ago, any freebies?


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Synchron said:


> Dear WUS and DWF members, the new SYNCHRON Military Limited Edition is now sold out.
> THANK YOU for your contribution to this thread and the great support!


Congratulations Synchron! You did a fantastic job, the build quality is so nice, I only took mine off for sleeping yet


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

wiesi1989 said:


> View attachment 15773136


That's how you match the drapes to the carpet friend! I've got my EO strap ready also but mine is the Mirage with white stripe so we'll see how it turns out

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Synchron said:


> Dear WUS and DWF members, the new SYNCHRON Military Limited Edition is now sold out.
> THANK YOU for your contribution to this thread and the great support!


Now that is how you market and sell watches!!!!! Maybe a certain 'competitor' could take a few cues and learn this little lesson.


----------



## mangotti (Feb 9, 2006)

kpaxsg said:


> nice to know! I put in the order 4 hours ago, any freebies?


2 NATO's black and grey


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

CityMorgue said:


> Now that is how you market and sell watches!!!!! Maybe a certain 'competitor' could take a few cues and learn this little lesson.


It's pretty remarkable, considering it appears they currently have no social media presence other than commenting on this thread.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

uvalaw2005 said:


> It's pretty remarkable, considering it appears they currently have no social media presence other than commenting on this thread.


Guess Rick has a strong fanbase behind him, probably thats why. + the watch is simply rad. Absolutely stunned and I own several watches that cost 5 times as much as the Military.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Those Erika’s Original straps look great. I usually only wear my watches on rubber straps and would like to give those style elastic straps a try. Can someone recommend a less expensive version that I can try out? I don’t want to spend that kind of money on a strap until I know I’m going to like wearing it on my arm.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Mine is not the Erika´s Original, its the TDM "Watchsteward" - had both but the Watchsteward is far better in my opinion because the caseback is directly on your wrist and so the whole watch wears smaller. Its also less expensive than the Erikas.

+ if youre patriot - it has a small US flag stitched in, just for you crazy Americans 









18/20/22/24/26mm TDM STRAPS


So what the heck does TDM stand for? Team Death Match? DanTDM? Time Division Multiplexing? I don't even know what that last one means, but no. TDM stands for Troupes de Marine, a subdivision of the...



www.thewatchsteward.com


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Those Erika's Original straps look great. I usually only wear my watches on rubber straps and would like to give those style elastic straps a try. Can someone recommend a less expensive version that I can try out? I don't want to spend that kind of money on a strap until I know I'm going to like wearing it on my arm.


You can also get the Erika's style strap on AliExpress. They go for around $10 and some sellers do sell them with PVD hardware if you need to color match a case.









7.78US $ 24% OFF|60s French Army Nato Parachute Elastic Nylon Watchband For Seiko Water Ghost Tudor Rolex Watch Strap 20mm 22mm Watch Accessories - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

wiesi1989 said:


> Guess Rick has a strong fanbase behind him, probably thats why. + the watch is simply rad. Absolutely stunned and I own several watches that cost 5 times as much as the Military.


There is definitely something behind that. On these forums Rick definitely has a strong following, but I would say Doxa is more well known in the general public. While I think it's great that Doxa is trying to expand outside of the forums, there is something to be gained by having a better marketing campaign. It's amazing to see how just through some word of mouth and a fantastic price, these watches sold like hot cakes for Synchron. Hell, even Aquastar has sold watches faster than what Doxa appears to be selling. (at least in regards to their watches that aren't the 300T for the most part.) If Doxa can fix their really strange pricing model for their watches and making blunder after blunder making people scratch their heads, they could be in a position to truly explode in the market.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

kpaxsg said:


> and is gone  not me though. just wandering if this Baltic will fit, "Beads of rice" Bracelet - Baltic Watches
> anyone tried?





Flyingdoctor said:


> As for the Baltic. Risky. The Maranez bracelet is a winner because the Samui case it is designed for is almost identical externally to the Synchron Military case which is based on the Doxa Army case which is based on the Synchron generation SUB 300T case. Pause for breath after that....
> 
> The springbar holes are ever so slightly positioned differently which is why thin springbars are needed.
> 
> For the Baltic bracelet to work, the case curvature and case height need to be the same and the springbar holes the same or pretty close. Bit of a chance to take to get all those right.


I've owned the Baltic BOR and think its a no go. The lugs on the Baltic cases are very streamlined and long unlike the Synchron. The bracelet also comes with non removable quick release spring bars so you'd be stuck with the factory positioning of the bars.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Maybe I´ll go for the Marenez BOR too, but its currently sold out...

Wearing it on the Isofrane again, my first choice.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Those Erika's Original straps look great. I usually only wear my watches on rubber straps and would like to give those style elastic straps a try. Can someone recommend a less expensive version that I can try out? I don't want to spend that kind of money on a strap until I know I'm going to like wearing it on my arm.


There also several version available on Amazon that are cheap and deliver quickly

Parachute special


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

hooliganjrs said:


> That's how you match the drapes to the carpet friend! I've got my EO strap ready also but mine is the Mirage with white stripe so we'll see how it turns out
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Glad you like it. Its comfortable and although the Synchron is a beefy, chunky beast, it doesn´t get top heavy on these straps and Natos.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Can somebody please inform me when the Marenez BOR is available again?


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

wiesi1989 said:


> Can somebody please inform me when the Marenez BOR is available again?


Man! I'm glad I ordered mine when they still had 8 left yesterday! I'm betting that, just like helping sales of the SYMIL, this thread (and the "Doxa Army" thread, also here on WUS) also boosted sales yesterday on those remaining Maranez BoRs. As soon as mine arrives, it's off to for the PVD (with DLC finishing/coating)!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Wondering if you'll soon see sales posts for Maranez bracelets $250 ?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Man! I'm glad I ordered mine when they still had 8 left yesterday! I'm betting that, just like helping sales of the SYMIL, this thread (and the "Doxa Army" thread, also here on WUS) also boosted sales yesterday on those remaining Maranez BoRs. As soon as mine arrives, it's off to for the PVD (with DLC finishing/coating)!


Looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## robannenagy (Jan 7, 2009)

Watchout63 said:


> Wondering if you'll soon see sales posts for Maranez bracelets $250 ?


A few days ago, when somebody on here said they don't fit the Synchron Military, I reckon you might have been able to pick one up for $25, now it's been established that they do fit they're back in demand. I have the bracelet, but yet to receive the watch, I haven't even had my tracking information yet.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Those Erika's Original straps look great. I usually only wear my watches on rubber straps and would like to give those style elastic straps a try. Can someone recommend a less expensive version that I can try out? I don't want to spend that kind of money on a strap until I know I'm going to like wearing it on my arm.


I have the islander elastic straps. They are nice and super comfortable. I have 6.75" wrists and there is not much room to tighten them so if your wrists are much smaller, you may have trouble getting a good fit. I also didn't think they worked particularly well on larger divers. I put it on a Zelos Blacktip which is 41 mm diameter and it felt a bit top heavy. On a smaller watch (e.g. any field watch) they are fine. Not sure the Synchron Mil will work particularly well with the elastic straps.


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Those Erika's Original straps look great. I usually only wear my watches on rubber straps and would like to give those style elastic straps a try. Can someone recommend a less expensive version that I can try out? I don't want to spend that kind of money on a strap until I know I'm going to like wearing it on my arm.











Amazon.com: Onthelevel French Troops Parachute Bag for Nylon Elastic Belt Watchband 18mm 20mm 22mm Watch Strap : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Onthelevel French Troops Parachute Bag for Nylon Elastic Belt Watchband 18mm 20mm 22mm Watch Strap and other Watch Bands at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Just received the Samui bracelet. The springbars that came with the bracelet (1,48mm thick) was a no go but found some that are 1,37mm and they fit like a glove.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

MaBr said:


> Just received the Samui bracelet. The springbars that came with the bracelet (1,48mm thick) was a no go but found some that are 1,37mm and they fit like a glove.
> View attachment 15773704
> 
> View attachment 15773705


Looks amazing. Now I have to get one too


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

admit-to-im said:


> I have the islander elastic straps. They are nice and super comfortable. I have 6.75" wrists and there is not much room to tighten them so if your wrists are much smaller, you may have trouble getting a good fit. I also didn't think they worked particularly well on larger divers. I put it on a Zelos Blacktip which is 41 mm diameter and it felt a bit top heavy. On a smaller watch (e.g. any field watch) they are fine. Not sure the Synchron Mil will work particularly well with the elastic straps.


The elastic straps can be cut shorter if needed. The hook is stitched in place, but I've found that Gorilla glue holds the material down like a champ. Possibly better that the stitching. Just cut the hook off and remove the length you dont need. Rethread the material through the hook, fold and glue down the material. Done! That's how I've gotten these generic straps to fit my 6.25" wrist.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

All of you with your SS on bracelet, you're killing us PVD folks! 🤬🤬


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

The watch steward straps are made for your wrist size. Also a fan that these are made in the USA but that's just me. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

wiesi1989 said:


> Looks amazing. Now I have to get one too


I would totally recommend it if you like the look. It is at least as good as the Doxa SUB 300 BoR and the divers extension is way better on the Maranez. I also noticed when I took the pictures that the divers extension on my Doxa has started to rust...


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

MaBr said:


> I would totally recommend it if you like the look. It is at least as good as the Doxa SUB 300 BoR and the divers extension is way better on the Maranez. I also noticed when I took the pictures that the divers extension on my Doxa has started to rust...
> View attachment 15773743
> 
> View attachment 15773744
> ...


My man!! Those are some EXCELLENT photographs! Love the details and your post-processing. Really dig the female diver silhouette on the Maranez clasp too!


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Would someone be able to provide a weight of the watch head? I dont think I've seen this posted. Thanks!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Jacques Gudé said:


> My man!! Those are some EXCELLENT photographs! Love the details and your post-processing. Really dig the female diver silhouette on the Maranez clasp too!


Thank you very much! I like the diver on the Maranez as well, it's really nicely done. The Doxa clasp is also nice in my opinion but I could do without the Jenny logo.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Synchron said:


> Dear WUS and DWF members, the new SYNCHRON Military Limited Edition is now sold out.
> THANK YOU for your contribution to this thread and the great support!


Congratulations - that was one hell of a watch launch; well done 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Synchron said:


> Dear WUS and DWF members, the new SYNCHRON Military Limited Edition is now sold out.
> THANK YOU for your contribution to this thread and the great support!


Thanks and keep surprising us.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

KAS118 said:


> Congratulations - that was one hell of a watch launch; well done
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This launch was about you all and not really much about the watch itself. The enthusiasm and support were unparalleled. What Rick, friends and partners started in 2000 on WUS was the beginning of a new era for watch aficionados and collectors and was crowned by your enthusiasm for this piece
We like to thank everyone who contributed to this thread but also those silent voices on the forum and social


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Synchron said:


> This launch was about you all and not really much about the watch itself. The enthusiasm and support were unparalleled.
> We like to thank everyone who contributed to this thread but also to those silent voices on the forum and social


Hopefully you guys have some other new stuff brewing, I will be refreshing the Synchron pages obsessively from now on...


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Synchron said:


> Dear WUS and DWF members, the new SYNCHRON Military Limited Edition is now sold out.
> THANK YOU for your contribution to this thread and the great support!


Thank YOU for releasing this fantastic timepiece! 

All the pictures so far looks great!  Now I'm almost starting to question my choice to go with the black version but I wanted it to be true to the original and I'm sure I'll be happy with it.  The stainless looks great on the Maranez bracelet! I wonder if Maranez could be convinced to make a batch of bracelets with PVD coating...


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Are others still having issues logging on to your account in the Synchron website? I try one time and it says I’ve exhausted my allowed log-on attempts and try again in 60 minutes. Been doing that to me since Sunday and just making sure it’s not just me. I’ve tried resetting password and traditional fixes—figure the good people at Synchron don’t need me pestering them about this at the moment if a fix is in process, but if it’s just me then perhaps I should ask them!


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Crabtree said:


> Are others still having issues logging on to your account in the Synchron website? I try one time and it says I've exhausted my allowed log-on attempts and try again in 60 minutes. Been doing that to me since Sunday and just making sure it's not just me. I've tried resetting password and traditional fixes-figure the good people at Synchron don't need me pestering them about this at the moment if a fix is in process, but if it's just me then perhaps I should ask them!


Hi, due to the hacker attacks in the past few months on thousands of sites in the US, the Synchron site has a tight firewall configuration.
And as I can't really help you from here, please contact CS by phone, or livechat and give them your details and they will help you rest the password, but please note that if you haven't created an account during checkout, you will not be able to add your order to an account that was created later.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

So, I found some thinner 20mm spring bars in the bottom of my strap box. They are cheepies but they work! I have the Maranez BOR bracelet fit and sized and on the wrist. It looks spectacular! It really looks like it was made for this watch... The perfect combo for a bracelet on this watch IMO. I ordered some quality Swiss spring bars from OFrei.com. I'll swap those on when they come in.

I also ordered a Bonetto Cinturini 328 rubber Nato. They are one of my favorite rubber straps. Great for use in water.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

DEMO111 said:


> I ordered some quality Swiss spring bars from OFrei.com.


@DEMO111 What did you order from Ofrei.com? Do you have a part number?


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Synchron said:


> Hi, due to the hacker attacks in the past few months on thousands of sites in the US, the Synchron site has a tight firewall configuration.
> And as I can't really help you from here, please contact CS by phone, or livechat and give them your details and they will help you rest the password, but please note that if you haven't created an account during checkout, you will not be able to add your order to an account that was created later.


Thanks for this response! I did the chat a few days back to no avail but will try calling. I had established an account at purchase so hoping just a log on glitch/protection. Thanks!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

This watch is a strap hoe.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

wiesi1989 said:


> This watch is a strap hoe.
> 
> View attachment 15774441


The only types of hoes I like. I wasn't thinking the Isofrane strap would look as good until you posted it. This works too. I'm not in the pitchfork squad for diver on leather hate.

Another day of getting dunked on by those that already received their watches . Assuming that the 10/day rate has continued since the drop, I'm not in the first 80 buyers. I'd like to think I was in the first 125 for the stainless model, so maybe 4-5 more days of waiting for a shipment notification? Still wish I had a queue number to extrapolate !


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

Snulle said:


> Thank YOU for releasing this fantastic timepiece!
> 
> All the pictures so far looks great!  Now I'm almost starting to question my choice to go with the black version but I wanted it to be true to the original and I'm sure I'll be happy with it.  The stainless looks great on the Maranez bracelet! I wonder if Maranez could be convinced to make a batch of bracelets with PVD coating...


I´m and always have been a bracelet guy and even I like how it looks on tropic and ISO (and I know that 90% of time I will wear it on these straps), I also vote for the PVD version


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Please help me locate a photo of the Military on orange Isofrane!! 
I saw this photo somewhere and I have been trying to find it again but just can't find it. 
Maybe IG or FB but I need to see it again  It may just be the bomb!!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Silmatic said:


> Please help me locate a photo of the Military on orange Isofrane!!
> I saw this photo somewhere and I have been trying to find it again but just can't find it.
> Maybe IG or FB but I need to see it again  It may just be the bomb!!


Any chance you're thinking of my picture of the 1200t Sharkhunter from earlier in the thread? That orange ISO will be going straight onto the Synchron.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

The Military wasn't quite my cup of tea, but big congrats to everyone that got one. I'm really looking forward to future Synchron releases.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Any chance you're thinking of my picture of the 1200t Sharkhunter from earlier in the thread? That orange ISO will be going straight onto the Synchron.


I don't know anymore... it's all a blur!! 😂 I was certain I saw it mounted on someone's Military. I'm thinking of trying to change my strap order?


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Any of the PVD models been shipped? Can’t wait to see pics of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Synchron said:


> Dear WUS and DWF members, the new SYNCHRON Military Limited Edition is now sold out.
> THANK YOU for your contribution to this thread and the great support!


Good for you, although I'm a little disappointed the watch sold out this quickly - I am not the fastest decision maker and as a result missed my shot at getting one of these pieces (stainless steel version). Story of my life.
Congratulations to Synchron for creating such a hugely successful brilliant piece and congrats to all who managed to secure one. Please feel free to flood WUS and the web with images - I will enjoy the watch by proxy.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

charger02 said:


> Any of the PVD models been shipped? Can't wait to see pics of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Earliest shipping is designated for early April. That's several weeks out or longer as far as I know.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Any chance you're thinking of my picture of the 1200t Sharkhunter from earlier in the thread? That orange ISO will be going straight onto the Synchron.


Looking forward to seeing it, my guess is it will look something like this


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

kpaxsg said:


> the tricky part is getting the correct end links


So here's an end link comparison for anyone else that has a stash of parts/bracelets that's waiting for the watch to arrive to asses what to do next.










On the left is a Marei era 600T end. Centre is Maranez. Right is 1200T.










Links are in same order. You can notice the similarity in depth with the Maranez and 1200T. Sorry for the blue tape, folks. I took these immediately after receiving the Maranez bracelet on Tue. My Maranez box was labeled 1st batch, too.










Here's a vintage Synchron bracelet end on left with the Maranez on right. Definitely difference in inner curve.










Here's Maranez end sitting in my 3rd gen Synchron. It fits, but there's a sliver of a gap where the case and link do not meet, so not a flush fit. Should have taken shot with view showing frontal. The end does match the case wall's height beautifully, though.










Thought to share the 3rd gen Synchron Sub's profile with those that might not have this particular model in their collection. Case profile looks awfully familiar via new Military model.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Snulle but is this some kind of sorcery?? It certainly looks hot!!
Although I know myself all too well... I'll end up wanting to keep to my tried and tested theme of either black rubber or bracelet, luckily I got a Samui bracelet befor the sold out.
Thanks for the pic


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

MaBr said:


> Just received the Samui bracelet. The springbars that came with the bracelet (1,48mm thick) was a no go but found some that are 1,37mm and they fit like a glove.
> View attachment 15773704
> 
> View attachment 15773705


Looks amazing! I'm jealous, as I'm still waiting for delivery.

Thought I'd use the time wisely and satin finish my bracelet while I wait.




























I appreciate all the news regarding thinner spring bars folks! Mine are ready and waiting.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Snulle said:


> Looking forward to seeing it, my guess is it will look something like this
> 
> View attachment 15774627


Looks awesome... thanks heaps for that!!


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Silmatic said:


> Thanks Snulle but is this some kind of sorcery?? It certainly looks hot!!
> Although I know myself all too well... I'll end up wanting to keep to my tried and tested theme of either black rubber or bracelet, luckily I got a Samui bracelet befor the sold out.
> Thanks for the pic





Silmatic said:


> Looks awesome... thanks heaps for that!!


The magic of Photoshop


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Synchron Military owners, anybody else notice that the movement handwinds when screwing down the crown? I asked Andy from Synchron customer service and this was his response. Those who have more knowledge on the ETA 2824, is this a legit thing that the crown decoupling/disengaging can be removed from a movement?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Snulle said:


> Looking forward to seeing it, my guess is it will look something like this
> 
> View attachment 15774627


Amazing! Looks even better than I'd hoped.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Snulle said:


> Looking forward to seeing it, my guess is it will look something like this
> 
> View attachment 15774686


Now I am imagining the black version with orange strap would look great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Chaps, not that it needs it anymore but I got my 1st gen Maranez bracelet today and can confirm it fits perfectly on my prototype Military case with thinner springbars. The bracelet which is supplied with the 2nd gen Maranez Samui will fit with the original Maranez springbars. There is a very slight difference in position of the holes between the 2 generations of bracelet. Kinda interesting that Maranez no longer have the Samui for sale on their website.

Here is a photo showing 2nd gen on my prototype case. Ignore the dial and hands. I only got her case and made a watch with dial and hands and movement I had lying around. Also the bezel I have is slightly different to the final version.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

@Flyingdoctor and others: what's the best place to source the thinner springbars, besides hoping for some thin ones in the watch drawer?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Kinda interesting that Maranez no longer have the Samui for sale on their website.


Hmmm, I had to go visit since you said this. That is strange. First it was disappearing models, now no models, yet they still have the Samui listed on the main page. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

drmdwebb said:


> @Flyingdoctor and others: what's the best place to source the thinner springbars, besides hoping for some thin ones in the watch drawer?


These ought to work:









Watch Band Pin 1.30mm Extra Thin Double Flanged Stainless Steel Spring Bars Package of 10


Check out these stainless steel double flanged spring bars, which allow you to easily replace watch band clasps in watch bands.




www.esslinger.com


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

drmdwebb said:


> @Flyingdoctor and others: what's the best place to source the thinner springbars, besides hoping for some thin ones in the watch drawer?





Otto Frei Call 1-510-832-0355 For Watch Parts


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I ended up buying one of those 360 spring bar collections on ebay quite some time ago. 8mm to 25 for 7 bucks. They are thin and as I screw around with a dremel and endpices quite ofter  I have found it one of the best purchases I ever made

360pcs Watch PINS SPRING BARS Band Strap Link 8-25mm Repair Kit Stainless Steel 953315337487 | eBay



drmdwebb said:


> @Flyingdoctor and others: what's the best place to source the thinner springbars, besides hoping for some thin ones in the watch drawer?


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> Synchron Military owners, anybody else notice that the movement handwinds when screwing down the crown? I asked Andy from Synchron customer service and this was his response. Those who have more knowledge on the ETA 2824, is this a legit thing that the crown decoupling/disengaging can be removed from a movement?
> 
> View attachment 15774677


I thought it was the crown that had the decoupler that would disengage the stem when reseating it and not the movement. The movement is always going to wind in the first position. I think the crown just lacks the decoupler. I've also heard that this is more robust but haven't seen data to support that claim.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Pissodes said:


> I thought it was the crown that had the decoupler that would disengage the stem when reseating it and not the movement. The movement is always going to wind in the first position. I think the crown just lacks the decoupler. I've also heard that this is more robust but haven't seen data to support that claim.


Huh, fascinating. I guess Synchron chose this for the Military? I wonder what other owners have to say and if they also are experiencing this.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> Huh, fascinating. I guess Synchron chose this for the Military? I wonder what other owners have to say and if they also are experiencing this.


It won't bother me I suppose. The Seiko monster on my wrist right now winds the movement as the crown is seated. I guess it's up to the watch manufacturer to determine what they think is best. If you think about long term serviceability, there will (hopefully) be a lot of ETA 2824 parts out there but how many left over Synchron crown parts will there be?


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Pissodes said:


> It won't bother me I suppose. The Seiko monster on my wrist right now winds the movement as the crown is seated. I guess it's up to the watch manufacturer to determine what they think is best. If you think about long term serviceability, there will (hopefully) be a lot of ETA 2824 parts out there but how many left over Synchron crown parts will there be?


Thanks, Just talked with Al Archer the watchmaker and he thinks non-decoupling crowns are actually better than decoupling crowns! Apparently modern Omega Seamasters use this design as well.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I ended up buying one of those 360 spring bar collections on ebay quite some time ago. 8mm to 25 for 7 bucks. They are thin and as I screw around with a dremel and endpices quite ofter  I have found it one of the best purchases I ever made
> 
> 360pcs Watch PINS SPRING BARS Band Strap Link 8-25mm Repair Kit Stainless Steel 953315337487 | eBay


I have the same set/collection. Think I've had mine since 2007! Barely put a dent in it, too!


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

still trying to pair up


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

^^^

Updated with cream lume on the bezel, looks more coherent. NICE!


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Synchron said:


> View attachment 15775403


Nice! @ Synchron how do i add the strap to my order that will only be deliver in June?


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Synchron said:


> View attachment 15775403


oh yes that is what I was imagining. Stunner for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Synchron said:


> View attachment 15775403


pure🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Looks great on the orange strap!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Synchron said:


> View attachment 15775403


Incredible! If you're taking requests, would love to see it on a light grey ISO .


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Synchron said:


> View attachment 15775403


Black or orange, will the strap come with pvd buckle, I wonder.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

I normally don’t get too worked up over LEs, but damn if this isn’t the coolest watch I’ve seen in a while. Hate I missed the early bird on these. Jealous of all you folks that got one (or both)...hope you all enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

drmdwebb said:


> @DEMO111 What did you order from Ofrei.com? Do you have a part number?


I ordered Part# SB826-B (20mm High Grade 1.3mm Thin Double Flange)




__





High Grade Spring Bars, Stainless Steel 1.3mm Thin Double Flange


Watch parts & supplies, http://www.ofrei.com



www.ofrei.com





I ordered a bunch of other spring bars I needed at the same time to restock. (They have an $18 minimum order).


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Synchron said:


> View attachment 15775403


After seeing this, I'm now sure that I went with the correct case color. IMHO the color tones indicate a very harmonious union between case and dial, not unlike its "original" predecessor, no sandblasting needed here. Now if we can just get a definitive answer from our friends at Synchron in regards to the level of PVD coating being applied, then that should officially solidify my choice ;-) Then the only quandary will be................ strap/bracelet choices. I already have a few Isofrane and/or stingray straps that I should be able to "share off" between my AquaDives and/or my OceanCrawler, and, I will also have to pick up some PVD/DLC buckles for said straps to symbiotically match up correctly............but, I'm also pondering some other "not so close to home" alternative choices as well. We'll see......... Here's a few pict. of my "at home" alternatives:


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

watchobs said:


> After seeing this, I'm now sure that I went with the correct case color. IMHO the color tones indicate a very harmonious union between case and dial, not unlike its "original" predecessor, no sandblasting needed here. Now if we can just get a definitive answer from our friends at Synchron in regards to the level of PVD coating being applied, then that should officially solidify my choice ;-) Then the only quandary will be................ strap/bracelet choices. I already have a few Isofrane and/or stingray straps that I should be able to "share off" between my AquaDives and/or my OceanCrawler, and, I will also have to pick up some PVD/DLC buckles for said straps to symbiotically match up correctly............but, I'm also pondering some other "not so close to home" alternative choices as well. We'll see......... Here's a few pict. of my "at home" alternatives:
> 
> View attachment 15775569
> 
> ...


Beautiful! And I'm inclined to agree. The PVD is really growing on me. It'll be good to have a black watch in the collection for a change. I love the orange ISO combo, but I'm a bit burnt out with that combo on my Seiko Tuna, so I think I'll try light grey.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

pkrshang said:


> Synchron Military owners, anybody else notice that the movement handwinds when screwing down the crown? I asked Andy from Synchron customer service and this was his response. Those who have more knowledge on the ETA 2824, is this a legit thing that the crown decoupling/disengaging can be removed from a movement?
> 
> View attachment 15774677


My mistake in the email I sent, I should have said it decouples the stem from the crown.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Synchron said:


> My mistake in the email I sent, I should have said it decouples the stem from the crown.


Thanks Andy! It makes sense now.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

What an incredible addition the BOR bracelet makes to this watch.


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

First waterproof test ...










... sort of 😃


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

DEMO111 said:


> What an incredible addition the BOR bracelet makes to this watch.
> View attachment 15775844


Absolutely superb , just perfect.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Synchron said:


> View attachment 15775403


Holy sweet baby *****. THAT is THE combination.










I need an orange Isofrane strap IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

DEMO111 said:


> What an incredible addition the BOR bracelet makes to this watch.
> View attachment 15775844
> 
> View attachment 15775877
> ...


I'm surprised by how nicely made and packaged the Maranez beads of rice is. I think it's even a step up from the Doxa 50th anniversary 300 bracelets as well as the new 300T bracelet.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

The more I look at the black PVD version, the better it looks. The only PVD watch I've ever had a desire to own. I think it's the light watch face that balances the black case so nicely. Too many DLC/PVD watches are too dark. Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

What did you do to achieve the satin look? Looks good!



Formula1980 said:


> Looks amazing! I'm jealous, as I'm still waiting for delivery.
> 
> Thought I'd use the time wisely and satin finish my bracelet while I wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

Wooow looks spectacular, beautiful images, very well done, did you put the rice grains area upside down?

What an incredible addition the BOR bracelet makes to this watch.
View attachment 15775844

View attachment 15775877

View attachment 15775879

View attachment 15775883

[/QUOTE]


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

admit-to-im said:


> The more I look at the black PVD version, the better it looks. The only PVD watch I've ever had a desire to own. I think it's the light watch face that balances the black case so nicely. Too many DLC/PVD watches are too dark. Can't wait for mine to arrive.


I know it's apples to oranges, but I was really itching for the DSOTM Black Black and this should scratch it quite nicely. 😎


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Chaps, for those people looking for a Maranez BOR bracelet you will see that they are sold out. I have had a nice email exchange with them and they say they only made enough bracelets for the first generation Samui which only shipped with the rubber strap. The bracelet came as standard on the 2nd generation Samui, which is also sold out.

They will be making another batch of Samui and said they will make extra bracelets for the Synchron Military guys. Don't know how many or when but it is in the plan.

Regarding the bracelet itself. It has polished beads on one side and matt / brushed on the other side so you can have the polished or non polished look.

More updates when I get them.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Chaps, for those people looking for a Maranez BOR bracelet you will see that they are sold out. I have had a nice email exchange with them and they say they only made enough bracelets for the first generation Samui which only shipped with the rubber strap. The bracelet came as standard on the 2nd generation Samui, which is also sold out.
> 
> They will be making another batch of Samui and said they will make extra bracelets for the Synchron Military guys. Don't know how many or when but it is in the plan.
> 
> ...


Thank you Doc!


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Chaps, for those people looking for a Maranez BOR bracelet you will see that they are sold out. I have had a nice email exchange with them and they say they only made enough bracelets for the first generation Samui which only shipped with the rubber strap. The bracelet came as standard on the 2nd generation Samui, which is also sold out.
> 
> They will be making another batch of Samui and said they will make extra bracelets for the Synchron Military guys. Don't know how many or when but it is in the plan.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I guess exact same specs. So as soon they are available all we need is an order and thin bar for it to work or Gen2 are suppose to work without a need of hack.


----------



## driggity (Feb 6, 2017)

admit-to-im said:


> I think it's the light watch face that balances the black case so nicely. Too many DLC/PVD watches are too dark. Can't wait for mine to arrive.


I've been intrigued by a lot of DLC/PVD watches but I think you hit the nail on the head with why this is the one that made me finally pull the trigger. Plus it's just a great looking watch in general. I am a huge fan of bracelets though so finding an option that works is going to be interesting. Right now the leading candidate for me is the black Strapcode sharkmesh.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Synchron said:


> View attachment 15775403


Wow!!!! Stunning shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Retina said:


> Wooow looks spectacular, beautiful images, very well done, did you put the rice grains area upside down?
> 
> What an incredible addition the BOR bracelet makes to this watch.
> View attachment 15775844
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks Retina.... Just quick cell phone pics. 

Yes, I flipped the bracelet so the brushed back was up. But the centers of the fitted end links and the last links by the clasp are polish so I had to brush those.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Regarding the bracelet itself. It has polished beads on one side and matt / brushed on the other side so you can have the polished or non polished look.
> 
> More updates when I get them.


Ok, I read this portion of your post and immediately thought GTFOH. I went and checked my bracelet and I'll be dammed you can filp it and have the matte finished beads. Very cool, I would have never known, thanks for that.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

kpaxsg said:


> still trying to pair up
> View attachment 15775402


Hoping that Doxa strap fits, because I've got one sitting around that I'm hoping will work on my incoming SYMIL PVD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Chaps, for those people looking for a Maranez BOR bracelet you will see that they are sold out. I have had a nice email exchange with them and they say they only made enough bracelets for the first generation Samui which only shipped with the rubber strap. The bracelet came as standard on the 2nd generation Samui, which is also sold out.
> 
> They will be making another batch of Samui and said they will make extra bracelets for the Synchron Military guys. Don't know how many or when but it is in the plan.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doc, I'm not a bracelet guy anymore but will typically get the bracelet version of a watch if possible just in case I change my mind. I almost purchased the Maranez bracelet a few times but didnt so will make sure I do when they become available again.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Chaps, for those people looking for a Maranez BOR bracelet you will see that they are sold out. I have had a nice email exchange with them and they say they only made enough bracelets for the first generation Samui which only shipped with the rubber strap. The bracelet came as standard on the 2nd generation Samui, which is also sold out.
> 
> They will be making another batch of Samui and said they will make extra bracelets for the Synchron Military guys. Don't know how many or when but it is in the plan.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Since you have already established a connection with them could you perhaps also ask them if it would be possible for them, and if they are willing, to make a (smaller) batch of PVD coated bracelets for the Black Military? Maybe based on interest by pre-oder or similar?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Will do.

EDIT...question asked.

Update if and when I get a response.



Snulle said:


> Thanks for the info. Since you have already established a connection with them could you perhaps also ask them if it would be possible for them, and if they are willing, to make a (smaller) batch of PVD coated bracelets for the Black Military? Maybe based on interest by pre-oder or similar?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

With such a strong 70's vibe on the Synchron Military - has anyone tried a shark mesh yet? I don't think I've seen anyone ask about it yet and I'm thinking this watch could def pull it off. Oh yeah, still waiting on my tracking update - siiiggggghhhh. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

hooliganjrs said:


> With such a strong 70's vibe on the Synchron Military - has anyone tried a shark mesh yet? I don't think I've seen anyone ask about it yet and I'm thinking this watch could def pull it off. Oh yeah, still waiting on my tracking update - siiiggggghhhh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I believe I've mentioned Shark Mesh in this thread or perhaps the Doxa thread for the Army. Either way, I agree it'd look awesome imo as well.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm really just secretly trying to overthrow the BOR madness right now, lol. Seriously, I'd love to see the look if anyone here has an example to share as I think I'm about 90% certain I'd be alright with the mesh set up despite my previous comments of keeping this on nato/Zulu, Tropic, or Iso.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

hooliganjrs said:


> With such a strong 70's vibe on the Synchron Military - has anyone tried a shark mesh yet? I don't think I've seen anyone ask about it yet and I'm thinking this watch could def pull it off. Oh yeah, still waiting on my tracking update - siiiggggghhhh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I've got one waiting to try!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

hooliganjrs said:


> I'm really just secretly trying to overthrow the BOR madness right now, lol. Seriously, I'd love to see the look if anyone here has an example to share as I think I'm about 90% certain I'd be alright with the mesh set up despite my previous comments of keeping this on nato/Zulu, Tropic, or Iso.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Here's my CW Kingfisher on shark mesh in the interim. I think the "tone" of the mesh has to match the case and this matches excellent imo. Different mfg's have different tones of ss.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

DEMO111 said:


> What an incredible addition the BOR bracelet makes to this watch.
> View attachment 15775844
> 
> View attachment 15775877
> ...


Wow. Nice Demo. Unless you are a strap-only type guy, this is the ONLY combination for this watch imo. This is coming from an objective outsider who did not order this watch.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

hooliganjrs said:


> With such a strong 70's vibe on the Synchron Military - has anyone tried a shark mesh yet? I don't think I've seen anyone ask about it yet and I'm thinking this watch could def pull it off. Oh yeah, still waiting on my tracking update - siiiggggghhhh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


In my opinion, mesh never looks perfect unless used on a "lugless, or hidden lugs" case. Ends up looking like a metal strap if there is a gap.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

hooliganjrs said:


> I'm really just secretly trying to overthrow the BOR madness right now, lol. Seriously, I'd love to see the look if anyone here has an example to share as I think I'm about 90% certain I'd be alright with the mesh set up despite my previous comments of keeping this on nato/Zulu, Tropic, or Iso.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I would be happy to post a shot as I have a shark mesh in 20mm but small problem still waiting for the watch 

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

I’m just living vicariously through all of you lads that picked one of these up. Really wanting to see some PVD versions on wrists. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> What an incredible addition the BOR bracelet makes to this watch.
> View attachment 15775844
> 
> View attachment 15775877
> ...


I alway look forward to Demo's pictures!!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

DEMO111 said:


> What an incredible addition the BOR bracelet makes to this watch.
> View attachment 15775844
> 
> View attachment 15775877
> ...


Very nice but it looks like the endlinks overhand the lugs a bit. Is it noticeable on the wrist?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

efawke said:


> I'm just living vicariously through all of you lads that picked one of these up. Really wanting to see some PVD versions on wrists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll send you a pic in June  Can someone remind me again why we have to wait 3 months for the PVD?


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> I'll send you a pic in June  Can someone remind me again why we have to wait 3 months for the PVD?


Because all good things must wait? But seriously, no idea...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> I'll send you a pic in June  Can someone remind me again why we have to wait 3 months for the PVD?


Because the PVD process takes time and you weren't within the first 150 buyers who'll get their PVD version starting in April.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Because the PVD process takes time and you weren't within the first 150 buyers who'll get their PVD version starting in April.


So they had 150 PVD ready to go and the other 100 have to go undergo the PVD process still? Speaking of that, there was a post earlier in the thread where the CS rep said it's not the typical process. Never saw a response to that and they never responded to my email/chat.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Speaking of that, there was a post earlier in the thread where the CS rep said it's not the typical process. Never saw a response to that and they never responded to my email/chat.


I asked for that info as well via chat last Friday and they said an email response would be provided. I didn't get one. It's possible the person/people that know the specifics aren't available. Most people are satisfied when you tell them it's PVD so CS reps only need to know that. Then there's us.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I believe their words were specifically: "Hi, it is a new process of *PVD coating* used that has nothing to do with the old PVD that you we know". Hopefully this means that it's an improvement over the "old" PVD.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> I believe their words were specifically: "Hi, it is a new process of *PVD coating* used that has nothing to do with the old PVD that you we know". Hopefully this means that it's an improvement over the "old" PVD.


I asked if it's DLC, was told it's a new PVD process. I suspect it won't flake off like the original, which is either good or bad, depending on the look one's after. I wonder, with the original PVD, if ferociously rubbing it with, say, a cloth was enough to wear off the coating.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I wonder how this camo strap would look on the PVD case?









V3 Silicone Strap in Grey Camo (20mm)


High quality silicone rubberWaterproof (Perfect for sports and diver watches)Lug width: 20mmBuckle width: 18mmLength: 75mm and 115mm Strap thickness: 2.5mmPre-V stainless steel buckleSuitable for wrist size between 15 - 20.5cm *Free spring bar removal tool with purchase of any 3 or more watch...




www.nomadwatchworks.shop


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> I wonder how this camo strap would look on the PVD case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the blue from the strap would go very well with the watch dial. 
i think a black and green Nato would look good, though. Or if looking for rubber, a jungle green color would be good.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> I wonder how this camo strap would look on the PVD case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the idea of camo. Not sure how the blues/grays in that one would work though. Although the cool blues/grays may offer an interesting juxtaposition to the warm dial/orange accents.

I also think camo in OD green would be groovy. Or a zulu in solid OD green. Think those colors would work well together, and would tie into the military theme.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

admit-to-im said:


> I don't think the blue from the strap would go very well with the watch dial.
> i think a black and green Nato would look good, though. Or if looking for rubber, a jungle green color would be good.


I agree, now that I look at the color more. I did find one with true grays and black, as well as one with dark green, brown, and tan. They're pretty cheap, so I might just get them to experiment with something different than the ISOfrane.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Chaps, I got a reply from Maranez regarding a DLC bracelet. Here is is

Hi Pete,
yes we could do DLC bracelets but cannot promise it will match the color of the Synchron.
Another thing is if we coat the current bracelet that is brushed and polished the polished parts look like ceramic 
If we do a DLC version we blast the watch first or do it at least all brushed.
If we do more DLC bracelets we need to do as a preorder with deposit . The coating is $50 extra
And also one important thing
*I can only make sure it fits our watches and not other brands because we don't have those watches means no guarantee or complaints accepted.*

So yes it is theoretically possible.


----------



## NY&watches (Nov 10, 2018)

Lifer24 said:


> View attachment 15756903
> View attachment 15756904
> 
> 1290 USD.


Wow, that's a nice watch


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Chaps, I got a reply from Maranez regarding a DLC bracelet. Here is is
> 
> Hi Pete,
> yes we could do DLC bracelets but cannot promise it will match the color of the Synchron.
> ...


Thanks a lot for contacting Maranez 

Sounds good to me so far. As I'm looking forward to get such a DLC-beads of rice, I would appreciate to preoder a bracelet AFTER I received the watch. Talking of me, I feel much more comfortable to invest 150bucks for a bracelet when knowing that the watch stays with me.

Thinking of that some of us will get their black military in April or May (if Synchron hold on the 10-watches-a-day), I hope that a preoder will work until then.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Chaps, I got a reply from Maranez regarding a DLC bracelet. Here is is
> 
> Hi Pete,
> yes we could do DLC bracelets but cannot promise it will match the color of the Synchron.
> ...


I'd send them mine if this comes to reality. If it would help them to make sure it fits (again, if this ever comes to fruition)


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

For anyone who ordered the PVD version did you get an order confirmation? I saw the charge hit my card but did not receive any confirmation that the order was received or placed.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

clarencek said:


> For anyone who ordered the PVD version did you get an order confirmation? I saw the charge hit my card but did not receive any confirmation that the order was received or placed.


Yes, I did. Found it in the spam 
The mail in my inbox was for the created account on the Synchron website.
Via your login name+password you receive with the email you were able to download the invoice from the dashboard.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

clarencek said:


> For anyone who ordered the PVD version did you get an order confirmation? I saw the charge hit my card but did not receive any confirmation that the order was received or placed.


I got the Synchron confirmation around the same time as the Paypal payment confirm. Within a couple minutes of order.

Not sure if it matters but I ordered after the first 150 PVDs were sold and have the June ETA.

If it's not in your junk maybe reach out to Synchron with the chat feature on their web site to ask for confirm to be (re)sent.

Good luck!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

clarencek said:


> For anyone who ordered the PVD version did you get an order confirmation? I saw the charge hit my card but did not receive any confirmation that the order was received or placed.


I never got any notification directly from Synchron either. Chatted on multiple occasions with them. First they were having computer problems, then website issues, then they tried sending an email to me 2-3 times (yes I checked spam/junk), then said they'd get back to me, never did. Gotta love it.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Fergfour said:


> I never got any notification directly from Synchron either. Chatted on multiple occasions with them. First they were having computer problems, then website issues, then they tried sending an email to me 2-3 times (yes I checked spam/junk), then said they'd get back to me, never did. Gotta love it.


I spoke to our tech departement assuming we had email issues, but this is not the case, please contact synchron CS again by email or live chat, they can resend you the confirmation, if you still don't receive it, then it's another issue..
Also there are no website issues..please clear your browser cache, or switch to a different browser


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Here is the light grey ISOfrane as requested


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Chaps, I got a reply from Maranez regarding a DLC bracelet. Here is is
> 
> Hi Pete,
> yes we could do DLC bracelets but cannot promise it will match the color of the Synchron.
> ...


That would be awesome if they could do the pvd. Maybe Synchron could buy them and have there PVD process done to the BOR bracelet?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's the response I got about the PVD process: "The new PVD process is now carried out in the same ovens that are used for DLC coating".


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

{QUOTE="Synchron, post: 53201095, member: 33"]
I spoke to our tech departement assuming we had email issues, but this is not the case, please contact synchron CS again by email or live chat, they can resend you the confirmation, if you still don't receive it, then it's another issue..
Also there are no website issues..please clear your browser cache, or switch to a different browser
[/QUOTE]
I received an email from them regarding a different question and for a password reset. But nothing for the watch purchase itself. Anyway just sent another email, as well as another chat.


----------



## phooi (Mar 16, 2021)

Synchron said:


> View attachment 15777884
> 
> 
> Here is the light grey ISOfrane as requested


Thanks for sharing. May we see it on a green ISOfrane? Thanks!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Question for Synchron Rep if they can answer or at least think about it for future releases. 
Do you guys currently not have the capacity to contract bracelet manufacturing? 
I think that this Military re-issue is truly a very nice looking watch. Perfectly in line with my preferred style. That said, I know you guys know that the correct bracelet for the time period and of course the bracelet that compliments and completes the look of this watch is the BOR. If this watch would have had one as stock package, made for this watch, I would have paid more and been first in line. 
You can clearly see the enthusiasm and effort that your customers are putting into sourcing/modding a BOR from a homage/microbrand company on their own time and at their own expense! WHY did you not provide/have this manufactured specific for this watch? Why strap-only?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

To the best of my knowledege the Doxa Army on which this watch is modeled never came with a BOR bracelet.

It was a pure fluke I happened to have the Samui gen 2 watch and on a whim decided to try the bracelet as the cases were similar.

The rest is history. I can't speak for Synchron but maybe they never even considered making a BOR bracelet for it because I think it came on a tropic strap and that's what they supplied with it.

Could be wrong of course 



wheelbuilder said:


> Question for Synchron Rep if they can answer or at least think about it for future releases.
> Do you guys currently not have the capacity to contract bracelet manufacturing?
> I think that this Military re-issue is truly a very nice looking watch. Perfectly in line with my preferred style. That said, I know you guys know that the correct bracelet for the time period and of course the bracelet that compliments and completes the look of this watch is the BOR. If this watch would have had one as stock package, made for this watch, I would have paid more and been first in line.
> You can clearly see the enthusiasm and effort that your customers are putting into sourcing/modding a BOR from a homage/microbrand company on their own time and at their own expense! WHY did you not provide/have this manufactured specific for this watch? Why strap-only?
> ...


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Fergfour said:


> {QUOTE="Synchron, post: 53201095, member: 33"]
> I spoke to our tech departement assuming we had email issues, but this is not the case, please contact synchron CS again by email or live chat, they can resend you the confirmation, if you still don't receive it, then it's another issue..
> Also there are no website issues..please clear your browser cache, or switch to a different browser


I received an email from **** regarding a different question. Also from *** for a password reset. But nothing for the watch purchase itself. Anyway just sent another email to both of those addresses, as well as another chat.
[/QUOTE]
Please email your details to CS and please remove the email addresses from your post, spam bots will pickup the addresses and spam the domain.. Thank you


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Chaps, for those people looking for a Maranez BOR bracelet you will see that they are sold out. I have had a nice email exchange with them and they say they only made enough bracelets for the first generation Samui which only shipped with the rubber strap. The bracelet came as standard on the 2nd generation Samui, which is also sold out.
> 
> They will be making another batch of Samui and said they will make extra bracelets for the Synchron Military guys. Don't know how many or when but it is in the plan.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info although i already got mine ordered... all we need now is Maranez to make a short run of buckles with the Synchron logo


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

> Please email your details to CS and please remove the email addresses from your post, spam bots will pickup the addresses and spam the domain.. Thank you


I did email them 3 hours ago. Not expecting a response as it's the weekend.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Fergfour said:


> I did email them 3 hours ago. Not expecting a response as it's the weekend.


Please remove the synchron email addresses from your post...


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Synchron, well job on this release and hope to see future Synchron subs!

Love all the photos of members watches! Keep them coming!

Perplexed on all the whinging going on, when will I get my watch, where’s my email confirmation...oh it’s in the spam folder/I entered a wrong address/etc, why didn’t they supply a bracelet, I wanted an ISO🤦‍♂️


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Synchron said:


> Please remove the synchron email addresses from your post...


Finally received the order confirmation a few minutes ago (ordered the watch 3 days ago). Thanks Synchron for following through.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Synchron said:


> View attachment 15777884
> 
> 
> Here is the light grey ISOfrane as requested


Thank you @Synchron! While the orange ISO combo is genuinely killer, this one hits the spot for me. Now I can sleep easy knowing I requested the right color, can't wait for mine to arrive in June!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Ketchup time said:


> Perplexed on all the whinging going on, when will I get my watch, where's my email confirmation...oh it's in the spam folder/I entered a wrong address/etc, why didn't they supply a bracelet, I wanted an ISO?‍♂


Maybe it's just me but when I drop a grand on a watch I like to see an email confirming the order. Not a huge deal just makes it more official. I'll stop whining now as it's resolved.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Fergfour said:


> Maybe it's just me but when I drop a grand on a watch I like to see an email confirming the order. Not a huge deal just makes it more official. I'll stop whining now.


Yes, the confirmation email was sent to you seven times, it wasn't until it was manually sent that your email domain accepted the email confirmation, so, in order to prevent this from happening again, please request whitelisting your vendor's domain from your email domain admin. The tight anti spam policies are good to prevent spam, but everyone has to be aware that this might prevent emails from arriving into your inbox and the first action is to contact your own email domain admin.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> Maybe it's just me but when I drop a grand on a watch I like to see an email confirming the order. Not a huge deal just makes it more official. I'll stop whining now as it's resolved.


So communicate with CS not a forum that can't help you ?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Ketchup time said:


> So communicate with CS not a forum that can't help you ?


I have been communicating with them outside of WUS and it was resolved. Synchron was responding to me in this thread as well so I figured it couldn't hurt to respond to them. Who knows maybe the Synchron member here is the one who fixed it. Carry on.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

They will be shipping FedEx right?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

redhed18 said:


> They will be shipping FedEx right?


Yes, shipping to Canada will be via FedEx. I asked through chat if there were alternatives. The person said they checked with HQ and no, FedEx is the only option.


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been trying my best to keep up with this thread but just in case I missed the answer to this please excuse me...

If Synchron is currently shipping 10 watches per business day. Does this mean the 45 working days estimate to complete shipping is for the entire lot of 500? (250 SS and 250 PVDs)

At 10 watches per business day this means shipping on all the SS models should be done 25 working days from 1st day of shipping so all done by middle of April? 

Am I right in assuming this or was the 45 business day estimate just for the steel models?


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

clarencek said:


> For anyone who ordered the PVD version did you get an order confirmation? I saw the charge hit my card but did not receive any confirmation that the order was received or placed.


Never got mine either for my PVD order (yes; I had already checked the junk/spam folder), and I haven't reached out to them to get the email confirmation yet. I did talk to them to confirm they would send a tropic strap, though I've read here or elsewhere that the PVDs may/may all be shipping with ISOs. I guess we'll see. I did make sure to screen shoot my completed order when I placed it, as I do with every online order just because... well, stuff happens.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Just FYI for others here, I too found my receipt/invoice in my Junk folder, true dat.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

The


Jacques Gudé said:


> Never got mine either for my PVD order (yes; I had already checked the junk/spam folder), and I haven't reached out to them to get the email confirmation yet. I did talk to them to confirm they would send a tropic strap, though I've read here or elsewhere that the PVDs may/may all be shipping with ISOs. I guess we'll see. I did make sure to screen shoot my completed order when I placed it, as I do with every online order just because... well, stuff happens.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


folks, please check your spam folder, and on gmail, please check the marketing and other folders. If you still can't find or didn't get the email, please contact your email admin and have them whitelist the synchron domain. The system works the same with all orders, and doesn't differentiate between countries, models, order dates or whatsoever...
If you still can't find the confirmation email, please contact Synchron CS by email, phone or livechat. The forum is not monitored by CS and is not the right place to get CS


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I never had any conformation or shipping on order and not in my junk folder, I got my tracking from the live chat which was very responsive and helpful 
I received the watch on Friday after being held in custom until the vat was sorted
excellent watch very happy with it , one thing the bezel spring sound not as strong as doxa not sure if this is the case or not only time will tell


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Monkeynuts said:


> I never had any conformation or shipping on order and not in my junk folder, I got my tracking from the live chat which was very responsive and helpful
> I received the watch on Friday after being held in custom until the vat was sorted
> excellent watch very happy with it , one thing the bezel spring sound not as strong as doxa not sure if this is the case or not only time will tell


Great ! The bezel ratcheting spring is made of japanese steel and is laser cut. It will give you the best bezel action and click sound possible.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Synchron said:


> Great ! The bezel ratcheting spring is made of japanese steel and is laser cut. It will give you the best bezel action and click sound possible.


edited


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Monkeynuts said:


> Will it be prone to snapping like the laser cut aquadive ones


No, it is a different improved steel alloy, that is now also used in aquadive's too


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Synchron said:


> No, it is a different improved steel alloy, that is now also used in aquadive's too


Well it's a hell of a lot of watch for the money if it came with a bracelet I think you could of sold out at double the price


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Monkeynuts said:


> Well it's a hell of a lot of watch for the money if it came with a bracelet I think you could of sold out at double the price


Yes, maybe, but we don't want to sell at double the price, Rick said, he wants the watch community to get the highest quality timepieces possible for their $, and BTW a bracelet option can only be a Far East product.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Synchron said:


> Yes, maybe, but we don't want to sell at double the price, Rick said, he wants the watch community to get the highest quality timepieces possible for their $, and BTW a bracelet option can only be a Far East product.


Will the black version come with black buckle on the strap?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Lot cheaper to just provide straps from your existing range than bother getting a bracelet made ....and have folk complain about the clasp/the end links/lack of diver's extension etc....


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

8505davids said:


> Lot cheaper to just provide straps from your existing range than bother getting a bracelet made ....and have folk complain about the clasp/the end links/lack of diver's extension etc....


It's not cheaper to offer a high quality Made in Italy rubber strap


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)




----------



## phooi (Mar 16, 2021)

Synchron said:


> View attachment 15780994


thanks. looks fantastic!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Synchron said:


> Great ! The bezel ratcheting spring is made of japanese steel and is laser cut. It will give you the best bezel action and click sound possible.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Synchron said:


> View attachment 15780994


Looks nice, can you make a render with the SS version and a green Isofrane too?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

wiesi1989 said:


> Looks nice, can you make a render with the SS version and a green Isofrane too?


Wiesi, this is not a render, its a photo😂


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Alright, then a photo please  

the olive Isofrane looks rad


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

The PVD watch is going to look so good on many different straps. I have a green silicone, khaki nato, orange + black NATO all ready to go. I haven't been this pumped for a watch before...i guess I'm buying into the hype🤷‍♂️. That's ok with me as this is a fantastic looking watch with some great specs.


----------



## Scaramanga. (Mar 12, 2021)

Green Isofrane is the way to go


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Scaramanga. said:


> Green Isofrane is the way to go
> 
> View attachment 15781190


That is my order. Looks amazing!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

wiesi1989 said:


> Looks nice, can you make a render with the SS version and a green Isofrane too?


Just in case you haven't seen these from Playing Army,


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Scaramanga. said:


> Green Isofrane is the way to go
> 
> View attachment 15781190


Awesome!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

kritameth said:


> Just in case you haven't seen these from Playing Army,
> View attachment 15781282
> 
> View attachment 15781284


The green tropic is .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

It looks like the Stainless is back in stock! So if you missed then hurry hurry!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Snulle said:


> It looks like the Stainless is back in stock! So if you missed then hurry hurry!


Indeed, still is and can be added to cart as of 9AM EST/GMT-4.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Snulle said:


> It looks like the Stainless is back in stock! So if you missed then hurry hurry!


Is it official or just a glitch?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Available for back order only

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

gak said:


> Is it official or just a glitch?


shows as available on backorder for June delivery.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Ordered .

It said "*FOR JUNE 2021 DELIVERY" *so looks like an updated link.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Hmmmm. Wonder what the deal is here. Have they not met the 250 allotment? Or are they making more above 250? If the black PVD becomes available I'm going to have a really hard time passing it up.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

efawke said:


> Hmmmm. Wonder what the deal is here. Have they not met the 250 allotment? Or are they making more above 250? If the black PVD becomes available I'm going to have a really hard time passing it up.


Wouldn't surprise me if there were some returns or cancellations. It would be pretty common for this to happen, and they would put them back up for sale.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I think people are waffling and possibly changing order requests after they are made (ie. Wanting a PVD version over the SS). This makes things difficult for a supplier and they now have stock that didn't exist based upon pre-orders. I'm only speculating, but I see no foul play or reason not to suspect that there will be 250 of each version only being produced as stated per Synchron

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Was at the last page of checkout, but just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger on the 'backorder' SS, the PVD has grown on me quite some bit it'd seem.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

kritameth said:


> Was at the last page of checkout, but just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger on the 'backorder' SS, the PVD has grown on me quite some bit it'd seem.


Same here I started liking PVD more since Orange strap picture and then even more with grey and green. Hard to choose between both.


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Just get both...


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Likewise, I switched from SS to PVD, there is some time before everything ships so may be other people waffling..


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

I just got shipment notification for my PVD military!!!!!!! So those that ordered the military black, keep an eye out. It appears they are getting shipped a bit earlier than anticipated.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

CityMorgue said:


> I just got shipment notification for my PVD military!!!!!!! So those that ordered the military black, keep an eye out. It appears they are getting shipped a bit earlier than anticipated.


Congrats! Looking forward to seeing pictures of it!


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

CityMorgue said:


> I just got shipment notification for my PVD military!!!!!!! So those that ordered the military black, keep an eye out. It appears they are getting shipped a bit earlier than anticipated.


What day did you place an order?


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

TSH said:


> What day did you place an order?


I placed the order on March 9th, roughly 30 minutes after I received the email from Synchron.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

CityMorgue said:


> I just got shipment notification for my PVD military!!!!!!! So those that ordered the military black, keep an eye out. It appears they are getting shipped a bit earlier than anticipated.


Congrats, but oh heck I thought at this point I only had the SS version orders to contend with as I believe the site said shipping in April for the PVD. Oh well it will get here when it gets here. Enjoy your new baby.

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

nitron135 said:


> Likewise, I switched from SS to PVD, there is some time before everything ships so may be other people waffling..


and I picked up the SS one so all for good. PVD would have always reminded me of SS which is my first option.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

hooliganjrs said:


> I think people are waffling and possibly changing order requests after they are made (ie. Wanting a PVD version over the SS). This makes things difficult for a supplier and they now have stock that didn't exist based upon pre-orders. I'm only speculating, but I see no foul play or reason not to suspect that there will be 250 of each version only being produced as stated per Synchron
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


That makes sense. As good as the SS version looks, the winner here is the PVD, for me at least. Very cool piece and the PVD works so well for this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

efawke said:


> That makes sense. As good as the SS version looks, the winner here is the PVD, for me at least. Very cool piece and the PVD works so well for this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still team Stainless Steel, but this is probably the best-looking PVD watch I can recall. Adds a nice bit of variety too to most collections.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I'm still team Stainless Steel, but this is probably the best-looking PVD watch I can recall. Adds a nice bit of variety too to most collections.


I don't normally go for PVD watches. I can't think of another one off the top of my head that I like enough to buy. Not sure why this one resonates with me so much. The SS version is killer too, though, and I don't think one can go wrong with either, really.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

There is only room for so many tonneau stainless divers in the rotation, have to mix it up _some_ . PVD is more historically correct fwiw, not a deal breaker, but more of an all-in move on this model.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

CityMorgue said:


> I just got shipment notification for my PVD military!!!!!!! So those that ordered the military black, keep an eye out. It appears they are getting shipped a bit earlier than anticipated.


My order for PVD was in within a hour after getting the email on March 9th. Hope I see shipping notice today.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

This is such an awesome watch, it's hard to choose something else from the watch box... 😬


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

MaBr said:


> This is such an awesome watch, it's hard to choose something else from the watch box...
> View attachment 15781785


That jacket should be an order option, along side tropics, isos, and bors!  Well played.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

nitron135 said:


> That jacket should be an order option, along side tropics, isos, and bors!  Well played.


I agree! 😁 It's surplus so very cheap if you want a matching one. 😉 I'm just waiting for my green Isofrane now!


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I ordered these 2 straps to play around with on the PVD.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Official Swedish camos only please 




__





Sweden - Camopedia







camopedia.org












M90 (camouflage) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org



















Swedish Military Uniform - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




No not this one...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

redhed18 said:


> Official Swedish camos only please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, sorry! Here we go. 

















Oh, wait... You said NOT that one!


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> I ordered these 2 straps to play around with on the PVD.
> 
> View attachment 15781835


ooh I like those. where did you find them?


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

I dont think this individual noticed the SS is available for preorder again.









Synchron USA Military watch - 1970s Doxa Homage | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Synchron USA Military watch - 1970s Doxa Homage at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## liyolai (May 30, 2011)

No. 12


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Pissodes said:


> I dont think this individual noticed the SS is available for preorder again.


His asking price is obscene. I hope he's not a WUS regular, I thought we were classier than that.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Fergfour said:


> His asking price is obscene. I hope he's not a WUS regular.


Two last seller feedback received were on limited edition watches. Looks like they're buying limited drops and immediately selling them...


----------



## Doxamannorway (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks Retina.... Just quick cell phone pics. 

Yes, I flipped the bracelet so the brushed back was up. But the centers of the fitted end links and the last links by the clasp are polish so I had to brush those.
[/QUOTE]

How did you satin brush the endlinks, can I ask what kind of product you used?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Pissodes said:


> I dont think this individual noticed the SS is available for preorder again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol what a d-bag this seller is. of course, that's probably the price that the Doxa Army will come out at.


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

I noticed today on the Borealis site that they have 20mm camo Iso style straps in stock. Definitely not going there myself but you guys have fun!


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Pissodes said:


> ooh I like those. where did you find them?











Amazon.com: RICHONE 20mm Band Compatible with Samsung Galaxy Watch 4/Active 2 40mm 44mm, Watch 4 Classic 42mm 46mm, [2-Pack] Soft Silicone Camouflage Replacement Strap for Men Women (Army Green+Gray, 20mm) : Cell Phones & Accessories


Buy RICHONE 20mm Band Compatible with Samsung Galaxy Watch 4/Active 2 40mm 44mm, Watch 4 Classic 42mm 46mm, [2-Pack] Soft Silicone Camouflage Replacement Strap for Men Women (Army Green+Gray, 20mm): Smartwatch Bands - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Amazon.com: RICHONE 20mm Band Compatible with Samsung Galaxy Watch 4/Active 2 40mm 44mm, Watch 4 Classic 42mm 46mm, [2-Pack] Soft Silicone Camouflage Replacement Strap for Men Women (Army Green+Gray, 20mm) : Cell Phones & Accessories
> 
> 
> Buy RICHONE 20mm Band Compatible with Samsung Galaxy Watch 4/Active 2 40mm 44mm, Watch 4 Classic 42mm 46mm, [2-Pack] Soft Silicone Camouflage Replacement Strap for Men Women (Army Green+Gray, 20mm): Smartwatch Bands - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Synchron said:


> BTW a bracelet option can only be a Far East product.


I'm curious, doesn't anybody make bracelets in the EU... or is it just not economically viable?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Silmatic said:


> I'm curious, doesn't anybody make bracelets in the EU... or is it just not economically viable?


A bracelet made and finished (polished and brushed) by hand in Europe will cost $500 upwards. Staib makes mesh bracelets in Germany, but those are made of 2 pieces of mesh and don't need to be polished bead by bead or link by link.


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Here are my Omega Anakin cases which underwent ceramic coating back in 2012 and cost $95 then by Jay of motorcitywatchworks.com, he did refer me to Jack of IWW which was about $600 (2012)! So the Black Synchron is actually quite a value buy, hence i went for it despite already gotten the Stainless Steel.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

liyolai said:


> No. 12
> 
> View attachment 15782327
> 
> ...


Those Dachshund are just incredibles 😉!
Nice watch by the way...


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Doxamannorway said:


> How did you satin brush the endlinks, can I ask what kind of product you used?


Green Scotch-Brite pad. Lay the pad flat on the table and sweep the bracelet in a straight line across the pad, making sure to lift the bracelet at the end of each stroke. Make sure to stay in a straight line with the brushed grain. Do the same with each separate end link. Do not hold the pad in your hand and scrub back and forth, it will give you a scratchy appearance.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

I know it's early and I don't expect anyone to have received the PVD, but has anyone received their PVD model? I remember seeing a post about someone receiving shipping notification on it. Would love to see more pics!

I ordered the morning after the release, so tomorrow would make it two weeks since ordering. I'm hopeful that I'll get the shipping notification some day soon here for the stainless!


----------



## Scaramanga. (Mar 12, 2021)

This was nice 😃


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Borealis "Tropic"


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Some shots with the Synchron nato and the Erika's MN.


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

MaBr said:


> Some shots with the Synchron nato and the Erika's MN.
> View attachment 15785048
> 
> View attachment 15785049
> ...


Hey, which colour / option Erika MN strap is this? Looks great


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi, sorry if it sounds as a dumb question, but I would like to know which is the choice of straps and if the hardware for the pvd version is also black.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

elmiperru said:


> Hi, sorry if it sounds as a dumb question, but I would like to know which is the choice of straps and if the hardware for the pvd version is also black.


Did you already order the watch?


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> Did you already order the watch?


Yes, the DLC. And I was wondering if there are any other options outwith the ones in the website.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

calv1n said:


> Hey, which colour / option Erika MN strap is this? Looks great


Thanks mate! It's the "Original" with yellow stripe and the French parachute issue number printed on it.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

elmiperru said:


> Yes, the DLC. And I was wondering if there are any other options outwith the ones in the website.


I reached out the Synchron CS yesterday about switching the black ISOfrane I ordered with the PVD watch. I wanted the orange ISOfrane. I also asked if the strap hardware would be color matched to the black case. They allowed the switch to the orange ISO but said the hardware would be the standard SS buckle.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Pissodes said:


> I reached out the Synchron CS yesterday about switching the black ISOfrane I ordered with the PVD watch. I wanted the orange ISOfrane. I also asked if the strap hardware would be color matched to the black case. They allowed the switch to the orange ISO but said the hardware would be the standard SS buckle.


This is unfortunate news in regards to the hardware for the Isophrane not matching up with the PVD version, but, not unexpected. In Google search the best I could find for PVD Isophrane buckle options was a site in Japan that wanted $70. just for the buckle, and they don't even deliver here to the states. Oouuch! Oh well, the quest goes on for other strap/bracelet options for those of us awaiting the PVD Military.


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

Pissodes said:


> I reached out the Synchron CS yesterday about switching the black ISOfrane I ordered with the PVD watch. I wanted the orange ISOfrane. I also asked if the strap hardware would be color matched to the black case. They allowed the switch to the orange ISO but said the hardware would be the standard SS buckle.


Thanks for sharing the info. But that is the thing, the orange ISO does not appear as an option in the shop. So I was wondering if there were further options, perhaps a green or orange tropic, available that do not come up in the website.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

elmiperru said:


> Thanks for sharing the info. But that is the thing, the orange ISO does not appear as an option in the shop. So I was wondering if there were further options, perhaps a green or orange tropic, available that do not come up in the website.


ISOfrane and Tropic are part of the Synchron parent company. You can see the other strap options by going to the specific ISOFrane and Tropic strap websites. You can select a different strap as they are all one big happy family. Just chat with the CS rep and provide your order number. I decided to stay with the black ISOfrane that I initially order after they told me the buckle will be SS. I will just use the strap on another watch.


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

What is the number of those who received the ss model,recently??
I received an email from Synchron and paid for it exactly 30 minutes later, but the delivery is taking too long. I wonder if the delivery is missing. 😭


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

About the buckle on the PVD version... Synchron included a PVD/DLC coated Isofrane buckle on their Aquadive bronze or DLC Bathyscaphe so they do make one. Odd that they are not doing the same for the PVD Military.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Slant said:


> About the buckle on the PVD version... Synchron included a PVD/DLC coated Isofrane buckle on their Aquadive bronze or DLC Bathyscaphe so they do make one. Odd that they are not doing the same for the PVD Military.


That would be great. I hope the CS rep was mistaken in this case.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

seokpyo said:


> What is the number of those who received the ss model,recently??
> I received an email from Synchron and paid for it exactly 30 minutes later, but the delivery is taking too long. I wonder if the delivery is missing.


I'm curious too. Today is the two week mark for shipping from the 10th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Slant said:


> About the buckle on the PVD version... Synchron included a PVD/DLC coated Isofrane buckle on their Aquadive bronze or DLC Bathyscaphe so they do make one. Odd that they are not doing the same for the PVD Military.


The ISOfrane RS (the "classic") buckle in PVD exists, but they are more expensive. Maybe that's the reason why they're not supplying them in this case? I mean, we're getting (if we ask for it) ISOfrane straps, which are considerably more expensive than Tropic straps, at no extra cost... I guess you could always order just the PVD buckle and switch it on your included ISOfrane strap.


----------



## driggity (Feb 6, 2017)

Elmero said:


> I guess you could always order just the PVD buckle and switch it on your included ISOfrane strap.


Are the buckles actually directly available from ISOfrane? The link on the website goes to a page that doesn't exist. In general it would be good if Synchron cleaned up all the problems across their various websites.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

You can order just the buckle here






ISOFRANE BUCKLES – Synchron Watches Store







shop.synchronwatches.com


----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

charger02 said:


> I'm curious too. Today is the two week mark for shipping from the 10th.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah i'm 2 weeks out as well still no tracking info i'm dying over here lol


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

driggity said:


> Are the buckles actually directly available from ISOfrane? The link on the website goes to a page that doesn't exist. In general it would be good if Synchron cleaned up all the problems across their various websites.


Check the link posted above by @BobMartian

And, yes, Synchron's various brands websites desperately need maintenance and improvements.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

BobMartian said:


> You can order just the buckle here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just checked and it seems like DLC 20mm buckles are out of stock... hopefully they'll restock soon.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

This bad boy just landed!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

CityMorgue said:


> This bad boy just landed!
> View attachment 15785724
> 
> View attachment 15785726
> ...


🔥🔥🔥 <<<<<< 🚒🚒🚒


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

CityMorgue said:


> This bad boy just landed!
> View attachment 15785724
> 
> View attachment 15785726
> ...


Gorgeous! And that buckle looks very PVD'd.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

CityMorgue said:


> This bad boy just landed!
> View attachment 15785724
> 
> View attachment 15785726
> ...


Oh, yeah!!! Looks AMAZING!!! And they even gave you the DLC hardware, which apparently is out of stock based on what someone posted higher up in the thread. Really hoping mine arrives with DLC hardware, bit I'll be great with whatever they send me! After all, it's THIS amazing Black Beauty that really has me completely entranced!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Seems plausible to me that those who stick with the standard black ISO are getting the DLC hardware, it was simply that they don't have the time/inventory to swap DLC hardware onto other color ISOs for those who are customizing their order. Which seems perfectly fair given how accommodating they have been about strap choices.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys, I also asked the question regarding the tropic coming with a DLC buckle and got this response

"the black series comes only on ISOfrane with a dlc buckle"


----------



## phooi (Mar 16, 2021)

CityMorgue said:


> This bad boy just landed!
> View attachment 15785724
> 
> View attachment 15785726
> ...


Congratulations on your new arrival! I had my doubts when I first ordered the PVD but these pictures confirmed I made the right choice. Watch looks awesome!

I couldn't tell in the pictures - Is the entire case in PVD and case back in SS? Thanks!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

CityMorgue said:


> This bad boy just landed!
> View attachment 15785724
> 
> View attachment 15785726
> ...




Congrats and enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

CityMorgue said:


> This bad boy just landed!
> View attachment 15785724
> 
> View attachment 15785726
> ...


Just got off the phone with Andy at Synchron. What a great guy to deal with. Anyway, when I first ordered the PVD, so told him I'd like to be sure I'd get mine with the tropic strap. After seeing these "in the flesh" shots from you @CityMorgue ; I called immediately to see if I could switch to the black ISO with DLC hardware. Well, as I should have gathered from a l other poster way back in this huge thread, and as luck would have it, Andy said the PVD is in fact shipping with black ISO and DLC hardware! Yes!!! Yes!!! Yes!!! And, since it's an easy swap to change out with other ISOs in my collection, I'll be able to rock it with the 20mm yellow from my Doxa Poseidon reissue and with my 20mm OD ISO. Guess I better load up the Isofrane website so I can order the Light Grey, Orange and... well, heck; might as well get that Coffee ISO too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

phooi said:


> Congratulations on your new arrival! I had my doubts when I first ordered the PVD but these pictures confirmed I made the right choice. Watch looks awesome!
> 
> I couldn't tell in the pictures - Is the entire case in PVD and case back in SS? Thanks!


Nope, the case back is pvd as well.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

So glad that these are indeed coming with a DLC buckle. That's a smokin' setup!


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I think these are gonna look good on the PVD Military


----------



## phooi (Mar 16, 2021)

CityMorgue said:


> Nope, the case back is pvd as well.


Thanks! Synchron thought this through. I'm looking forward to getting the watch.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

MaBr said:


> Some shots with the Synchron nato and the Erika's MN.
> View attachment 15785048
> 
> View attachment 15785049
> ...


NATO for the win


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

CityMorgue said:


> This bad boy just landed!
> View attachment 15785724
> 
> 
> View attachment 15785733


Congrats on your Synchron Military. It is a great looking watch. Plus, it sits well on your wrist. Enjoy your new Synchron.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

CityMorgue said:


> This bad boy just landed!
> View attachment 15785724
> 
> View attachment 15785726
> ...


congrats! first glimpses of black model in real world

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

CityMorgue said:


> This bad boy just landed!
> View attachment 15785724
> 
> View attachment 15785726
> ...












It looks awesome!


----------



## CTuk68 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi everyone, I spoke on chat today with the team at Synchron, who told me that they are shipping 5-10 per day and are aiming to get watches out to everyone who ordered by 13th March, by mid to end of April. 
I ordered on 10th around 1pm Eastern (5pm GMT), so we'll see 🤪 
Meantime, loving the shots, keep them coming and congrats to everyone who has received theirs! 
Must learn to be patient....must learn to be patient....must learn to be...aaaaarrrrgh!!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Damn, I also ordered a SS version on the 10th so this is good to hear! Thanks for the update.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

CTuk68 said:


> Hi everyone, I spoke on chat today with the team at Synchron, who told me that they are shipping 5-10 per day and are aiming to get watches out to everyone who ordered by 13th March, by mid to end of April.
> I ordered on 10th around 1pm Eastern (5pm GMT), so we'll see 🤪
> Meantime, loving the shots, keep them coming and congrats to everyone who has received theirs!
> Must learn to be patient....must learn to be patient....must learn to be...aaaaarrrrgh!!


Yeah I spoke with chat as well asking. I was originally under the impression that Stainless models would be shipped within a 2 weeks or so after ordering, but they just got slammed with the full sell out. Honestly, I'm happy that it was a successful drop for Synchron because that will just promote further model development in different areas.

The Stainless & PVD pictures look amazing and it will be hard to wait a few more weeks, but I'm trying to stay off WUS as much as possible right now so I stop looking at them!

For what it's worth, I ordered the morning of the 10th both Stainless and PVD and I was told that my order is likely to ship within the first or second week of April.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> I think these are gonna look good on the PVD Military
> 
> View attachment 15786141
> 
> View attachment 15786144


Which straps are these?


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Has anyone opened their Military yet? Would be interested if the Rotor is decorated, and - only once seen an elabore grade ETA in one of my watches


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

wiesi1989 said:


> Has anyone opened their Military yet? Would be interested if the Rotor is decorated, and - only once seen an elabore grade ETA in one of my watches


No, the rotor is not decorated..


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

wiesi1989 said:


> Has anyone opened their Military yet? Would be interested if the Rotor is decorated, and - only once seen an elabore grade ETA in one of my watches


I wouldn't open it (or make it publicly known after doing so) as it may void the warranty from Synchron.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Yes, you're right. Don't thought about that aspect.

There where some slots open for the black one, pulled the trigger on the black Military too finally.



uperhemi said:


> I wouldn't open it (or make it publicly known after doing so) as it may void the warranty from Synchron.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

For those who have received their watch already, did you receive a tracking number on the shipment? Did you have to sign for it?


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

admit-to-im said:


> For those who have received their watch already, did you receive a tracking number on the shipment? Did you have to sign for it?


It absolutely came with a tracking number, so you will know when it ships.

For me though, supposedly a signature was required, but the Fedex driver for me just dropped it off and then left. I was home expecting to have to sign, so your mileage may vary on that aspect.


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

admit-to-im said:


> For those who have received their watch already, did you receive a tracking number on the shipment? Did you have to sign for it?


I received a notification from FedEx app first then the next day a email by synchron saying it was shipped. Mine was not required to be signed for according to the app.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

CityMorgue said:


> It absolutely came with a tracking number, so you will know when it ships.
> 
> For me though, supposedly a signature was required, but the Fedex driver for me just dropped it off and then left. I was home expecting to have to sign, so your mileage may vary on that aspect.


Postal and shipping companies stopped getting actual signatures due to COVID. They just enter your name into their system on delivery.


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks like the black is available


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Ordered the black. Could not resist. Looks amazing. Will be a killer summer watch.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Like a charcoal briquette!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Looking forward to mine too, the pictures got me hooked


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Looks like SS and Black are all sold out now according to their website. Way to go Synchron. 

I look forward to your next project.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Well I'm a little bummed, I had checked for a few days going back and forth on whether to order the black after the ss sold out so fast. Really liked the watch but it showed sold out for me last week, can't remember exactly which day but either the 18th or 19th and the previous day it had still been available. Major bummy if they came back on as available all this time until today as truly sold out..

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

MaBr said:


> View attachment 15789088
> 
> View attachment 15789090
> 
> ...


Very nice combo.

What brand is this strap from?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

MaBr said:


> View attachment 15789088
> 
> View attachment 15789090
> 
> ...


That looks great


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I've never checked my email with such anticipation! The wait is killing me. Meanwhile, I'm giving the new camo strap a test run.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

@Synchron

I ordered my ss version of the Synchron Military on 10th March in the Morning (German time).

I haven't any tracking or shipping info from Synchron. No email response as well.

Anybody with the same problem ?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

exc-hulk said:


> Very nice combo.
> 
> What brand is this strap from?


Thanks! It's a "Rubber Tropic" in the color Olive drab from Joseph Bonnie. The strap is killer but the buckle was so-so. I took the buckle from my "real" Tropic and put on and it's way better.

JB buckle









Comparison shots

















Swapped


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

MaBr said:


> Thanks! It's a "Rubber Tropic" in the color Olive drab from Joseph Bonnie. The strap is killer but the buckle was so-so. I took the buckle from my "real" Tropic and put on and it's way better.
> 
> JB buckle
> View attachment 15789335
> ...


Beautiful! Been on the waiting list for the JB for what seems like forever, but thanks to a member here I will likely be giving Wolbrook a try, they look identical to the JB, albeit with a buckle more akin to Synchron Tropic's previous buckle. I've never had the new buckle, if you don't mind me asking, how does it wear? The new shape makes me really curious.


----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

exc-hulk said:


> @Synchron
> 
> I ordered my ss version of the Synchron Military on 10th March in the Morning (German time).
> 
> ...


yes i ordered mine around noon EST on the 10th still no info!! hopefully soon


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

exc-hulk said:


> @Synchron
> 
> I ordered my ss version of the Synchron Military on 10th March in the Morning (German time).
> 
> ...


Yep. I ordered after you, and nothing yet. 5-10 a days shipped, so it could be a while.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

pkeelan said:


> yes i ordered mine around noon EST on the 10th still no info!! hopefully soon





drmdwebb said:


> Yep. I ordered after you, and nothing yet. 5-10 a days shipped, so it could be a while.


I know of others who ordered nearly at the same time who received their watches early last week.

So I am a bit restless.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Order confirmed at 3:39pm (GMT-4) on 3/10 from Synchron. As others have noted - only 5 thru 10 watches going out per day could push into April for ss watch recipients like myself. I'm trying to ignore this thread and focus on other activities to keep my attention away from this watch but failing miserably 

If my math is correct (which it rarely is, lol), April 14 should wrap up the ss orders with the following caveats - 1. Orders started to be shipped out on 3/11. 2. Orders are being released at a minimum of 10/day. 3. I am assuming week days only for shipping release. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

hooliganjrs said:


> Order confirmed at 3:39pm (GMT-4) on 3/10 from Synchron. As others have noted - only 5 thru 10 watches going out per day could push into April for ss watch recipients like myself. I'm trying to ignore this thread and focus on other activities to keep my attention away from this watch but failing miserably
> 
> If my math is correct (which it rarely is, lol), April 14 should wrap up the ss orders with the following caveats - 1. Orders started to be shipped out on 3/11. 2. Orders are being released at a minimum of 10/day. 3. I am assuming week days only for shipping release.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I will say that the CS "chat" person on SynchronUSA told me that mine would ship by the 1st of April. I ordered very late (~2300 EST) on the 10th. I hope that's true.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Hate to say it, but my math looks more realistic for my order, and the chat team just confirmed it.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

hooliganjrs said:


> Hate to say it, but my math looks more realistic for my order, and the chat team just confirmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmhhh ok.

I wrote with the girl from the chat team last week but she sayed she can't give me any infos.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

exc-hulk said:


> Mmmhhh ok.
> 
> I wrote with the girl from the chat team last week but she sayed she can't give me any infos.


Looks like we reached the same CS rep. They told me they were very busy shipping and that they couldn't give me an estimate shipping date...


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

I ordered mine around pm 9:15 EST on the 9th still no info...(within 30min after launching) 



exc-hulk said:


> Mmmhhh ok.
> 
> I wrote with the girl from the chat team last week but she sayed she can't give me any infos.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

hooliganjrs said:


> Hate to say it, but my math looks more realistic for my order, and the chat team just confirmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agent-65 deserves a 🏆 . I got all the help and information always. 👍


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

kritameth said:


> Beautiful! Been on the waiting list for the JB for what seems like forever, but thanks to a member here I will likely be giving Wolbrook a try, they look identical to the JB, albeit with a buckle more akin to Synchron Tropic's previous buckle. I've never had the new buckle, if you don't mind me asking, how does it wear? The new shape makes me really curious.


I think that it wears really good. It looks kinda quirky but I like it. 😊 I was lucky enough to be able to buy my JB strap from a fellow WIS on a local watch forum.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

exc-hulk said:


> I know of others who ordered nearly at the same time who received their watches early last week.
> 
> So I am a bit restless.


Hi, the entire stainless steel Edition was sold out in 24 hours, so, nearly the same time means a few hours apart in terms of order entry but up to 30 days in terms of delivery


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Any unboxing videos out there? I check YouTube every once in a while but nothing so far.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

This watch has really grown on me, especially with all the great shots and strap/bracelet combos.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Synchron said:


> Hi, the entire stainless steel Edition was sold out in 24 hours, so, nearly the same time means a few hours apart in terms of order entry but up to 30 days in terms of delivery


OK.

Thank you for your response.


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

Synchron said:


> Hi, the entire stainless steel Edition was sold out in 24 hours, so, nearly the same time means a few hours apart in terms of order entry but up to 30 days in terms of delivery


Thanks for the update. Just to clarify if SS models sold out last March 11 with a 30 day delivery target is it safe to say all SS orders should be dispatched by mid April at this stage?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Patience is a virtue, and good things come to those who wait. 

@Synchron Do you guys have any other watches in the planning phase at this time? (I realize that if people are already clamoring at the gates for shipping dates, it's probably a bad idea to get them excited for a future release.......I predict an inbox full by the end of next week asking when the new release will be released or some pics!!!) ;P But as someone new to Synchron (and Doxa) Just wondering if you plan on putting out at least one more model this year. The first launch seems to be a heck of a success by any measure.

Thanks for being on the forum answering questions, throwing up the pics that you have so generously put up, and all the different strap pics. I appreciate your efforts  Looking forward to throwing up a couple of my own when it lands!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

PVD still available for ordering it looks like.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

kritameth said:


> PVD still available for ordering it looks like.


Looks like it is. So I guess more cancellation of orders.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Curious if some of those cancellations were for April delivery, and maybe now some of us who ordered late won't have to wait until June ? Wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

gak said:


> Looks like it is. So I guess more cancellation of orders.


Were those folks cancelling not paying some kind of premium for having placed the pre-order?


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> Curious if some of those cancellations were for April delivery, and maybe now some of us who ordered late won't have to wait until June ? Wishful thinking I guess.


I asked about same wish for SS version and answer was no effect on June delivery. Still wish you good luck with early delivery


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Worker said:


> Were those folks cancelling not paying some kind of premium for having placed the pre-order?


Those were just simple order with pre-order price, same as they are now, so no premium. I am not sure if these are available again due to cancellations or returns etc jut guessed.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

gak said:


> Those were just simple order with pre-order price, same as they are now, so no premium. I am not sure if these are available again due to cancellations or returns etc jut guessed.


Gotcha....thanks!


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Can we get back to pics and discussion of the watch? This thread has turned into page upon page of “I wonder if Synchron will ship my watch by xxx date” and “I didn’t receive my order receipt in my email”. Synchron has clearly stated the time frame for shipping. They have also asked that you contact their CS if you didn’t receive any order confirmation. I’m not trying to be THE a-hole, but each time a check this page, it’s post after post of the same questions and ponderings. We want to see pics and discuss the watch itself.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

I just can't take it off.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Can we get back to pics and discussion of the watch? This thread has turned into page upon page of "I wonder if Synchron will ship my watch by xxx date" and "I didn't receive my order receipt in my email". Synchron has clearly stated the time frame for shipping. They have also asked that you contact their CS if you didn't receive any order confirmation. I'm not trying to be THE a-hole, but each time a check this page, it's post after post of the same questions and ponderings. We want to see pics and discuss the watch itself.


There is a lot of shipping related talk yes, and for me (and many others who have to wait 3 months) I think it's funny when people complain about a couple weeks but that's besides the point. If they want to talk about that they can. If you don't like it don't read it. I suspect there aren't a ton of people (on WUS anyway) who have actually received the watch so there aren't as many pics as you'd like.
I do think it's helpful to have the "it's available for purchase again" posts as people late to the game, or those that want a 2nd one can jump on it. I think I lost track but this is maybe the 3rd or 4th time some became available again after stating they were sold out.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Can we get back to pics and discussion of the watch? This thread has turned into page upon page of "I wonder if Synchron will ship my watch by xxx date" and "I didn't receive my order receipt in my email". Synchron has clearly stated the time frame for shipping. They have also asked that you contact their CS if you didn't receive any order confirmation. I'm not trying to be THE a-hole, but each time a check this page, it's post after post of the same questions and ponderings. We want to see pics and discuss the watch itself.


Hear! Hear! Perhaps it's time to start a separate thread called, "Synchron Military Love Fest (Show and Tell)", or something similar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Magnus said:


> I just can't take it off.
> View attachment 15792755


Just noticed from further away like this shot, the dial looks like digital camo


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> There is a lot of shipping related talk yes, and for me (and many others who have to wait 3 months) I think it's funny when people complain about a couple weeks but that's besides the point. If they want to talk about that they can. If you don't like it don't read it. I suspect there aren't a ton of people (on WUS anyway) who have actually received the watch so there aren't as many pics as you'd like.
> I do think it's helpful to have the "it's available for purchase again" posts as people late to the game, or those that want a 2nd one can jump on it. I think I lost track but this is maybe the 3rd or 4th time some became available again after stating they were sold out.


Agree and It was nice I got notice from this thread and picked up a SS one. This thread was never just about pictures and covers all related to this Synchron release. I am totally fine reading all from delivery dates to strap options including hacks to make BoR work etc. Yes please more photos as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Can we get back to pics and discussion of the watch? This thread has turned into page upon page of "I wonder if Synchron will ship my watch by xxx date" and "I didn't receive my order receipt in my email". Synchron has clearly stated the time frame for shipping. They have also asked that you contact their CS if you didn't receive any order confirmation. I'm not trying to be THE a-hole, but each time a check this page, it's post after post of the same questions and ponderings. We want to see pics and discuss the watch itself.


Fun police alert. Chill out man, its not that big of a deal.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

gak said:


> Agree and It was nice I got notice from this thread and picked up a SS one. This thread was never just about pictures and covers all related to this Synchron release. I am totally fine reading all from delivery dates to strap options including hacks to make BoR work etc. Yes please more photos as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got no problem with discussion on any aspect of the watch. What is getting really old is the ones using this thread as a direct conduit to Synchron for their questions regarding the issues I stated above. They have clearly addressed those issues, so let's move on and post up pics, hacks, straps, etc.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> I've got no problem with discussion on any aspect of the watch. What is getting really old is the ones using this thread as a direct conduit to Synchron for their questions regarding the issues I stated above. They have clearly addressed those issues, so let's move on and post up pics, hacks, straps, etc.


That's WUS for you. Sometimes things get old, sometimes you don't like the thread direction, sometimes you have to let it run it's course. All you can do it skip over the stuff you don't like. Only the mods can control things.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats to the new owners

Reading though everything here sure makes me curious now if Synchron will be making other SUBs of some style at this price point.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Congrats to the new owners
> 
> Reading though everything here sure makes me curious now if Synchron will be making other SUBs of some style at this price point.


One can only hope good sir! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Congrats to the new owners
> 
> Reading though everything here sure makes me curious now if Synchron will be making other SUBs of some style at this price point.


Or do another release of the Military.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Pilot2 said:


> Or do another release of the Military.


That wouldn't be good, since they've already stated that 500 pieces will be all they ever make.


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

Came up with this pairing all on my own, I swear!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Forsythjones said:


> Came up with this pairing all on my own, I swear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! No external influences whatsoever! ?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Someone post the yellow isofrane on this watch.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Can't wait to see pics of the watch on khaki natos. Also, any recommendations for a khaki and/or jungle green nato would be most appreciated. When I order natos online, they are a bit hit or miss when it comes to quality.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Pee Dee said:


> Thanks for the update. Just to clarify if SS models sold out last March 11 with a 30 day delivery target is it safe to say all SS orders should be dispatched by mid April at this stage?


Hi, no, we shipped 100 pieces until now, and the black edition is already in stock too, so we are shipping all 400 pieces starting next week, everyday we can ship between 5 and 10 pieces We really can't say how long it'll take, but we try to ship as many as we can everyday


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

gak said:


> Those were just simple order with pre-order price, same as they are now, so no premium. I am not sure if these are available again due to cancellations or returns etc jut guessed.


When an order is canceled prior to shipping, the system puts it back in stock and opens the order window, I don't think there are any more coming, but you can always try your luck..


----------



## phooi (Mar 16, 2021)

admit-to-im said:


> Can't wait to see pics of the watch on khaki natos. Also, any recommendations for a khaki and/or jungle green nato would be most appreciated. When I order natos online, they are a bit hit or miss when it comes to quality.


James Stacey posted a photo on IG with khaki nato

Khaki nato


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

admit-to-im said:


> Can't wait to see pics of the watch on khaki natos. Also, any recommendations for a khaki and/or jungle green nato would be most appreciated. When I order natos online, they are a bit hit or miss when it comes to quality.


I'm very partial to the Crown & Buckle Premium NATO. At $12.50 each, I think they're a nice balance between the cheapest options and the more lavish choices. They've also got a nice variety in this area, with regular khaki, dark khaki, traditional olive green, and my favorite, the more subdued moss green:


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I'm very partial to the Crown & Buckle Premium NATO. At $12.50 each, I think they're a nice balance between the cheapest options and the more lavish choices. They've also got a nice variety in this area, with regular khaki, dark khaki, traditional olive green, and my favorite, the more subdued moss green:
> 
> View attachment 15793795
> 
> ...


These do look good. I actually haven't put a watch on a NATO yet (I know, sacrilege), but I'm looking forward to the Synchron NATO straps that come with the watches. There's no better way to try something new out than when it's free!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I'm very partial to the Crown & Buckle Premium NATO. At $12.50 each, I think they're a nice balance between the cheapest options and the more lavish choices. They've also got a nice variety in this area, with regular khaki, dark khaki, traditional olive green, and my favorite, the more subdued moss green:
> 
> View attachment 15793795
> 
> ...


These are perfect. I just ordered a few. Thanks for the recommendation. I'll be sure to post some pics when the watch arrives.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Stable in value - LOL





__





Doxa Uhren | Chrono24.at


344 Doxa Uhren sofort verfügbar. Täglich neue Angebote auf Chrono24.at. Favoriten speichern & Traumuhr finden




www.chrono24.at


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Has anyone pictures of the black edition on a green/yellow MN strap? Probably ordering one for my incoming Military


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

I'd say that olive drab green tropic takes the cake so far on the SS version definitely grabbing one of those once available again. Great combo.

Tried the grey nato on tonight immediately removed found it too bulky even though it looks great off the wrist.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Max Rebo said:


> I'd say that olive drab green tropic takes the cake so far on the SS version definitely grabbing one of those once available again. Great combo.
> 
> Tried the grey nato on tonight immediately removed found it too bulky even though it looks great off the wrist.


You could try the "down under" method with the Nato strap.


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

wiesi1989 said:


> Has anyone pictures of the black edition on a green/yellow MN strap? Probably ordering one for my incoming Military


SS edition, caught in action. Would love to see the black edition on MN strap too.


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks like the black can still be ordered (despite saying sold out on the main page)


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Ludi said:


> SS edition, caught in action. Would love to see the black edition on MN strap too.
> 
> View attachment 15796407


Man, I'm so torn between the black and stainless model. Just when I think I sit in one camp, someone else posts a new pic that sways me the other way. Great shot!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

ed335d said:


> Looks like the black can still be ordered (despite saying sold out on the main page)


Thanks for the heads up. I tried ordering and Synchron took my money so fingers crossed that it wasn't some bum scoop or a website glitch. I haven't kicked myself so hard for passing on a pre-order announcement in a very long time.

FWIW, if my purchase goes through and somebody is interested in trading their SS version for my black version, please feel free to reach out to me.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Chatted with Agent 65 on Synchron and looks like they are working on shipping March 10th orders. "We are shipping orders from March 10th now " so that good news. Cant wait to post some wrist shots here. Also looking forward to see what is next in the Syncron/ Aquastar/Aquadive line up!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Good ole' Operator 65 is the bomb - they definitely deserve a good pour of bourbon for putting up with us watch nuts! I'm sure he/she is thinking this everytime we lurch for an answer or update......

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Chatted with Agent 65 on Synchron and looks like they are working on shipping March 10th orders. "We are shipping orders from March 10th now " so that good news. Cant wait to post some wrist shots here. Also looking forward to see what is next in the Syncron/ Aquastar/Aquadive line up!


----------



## hannibal smith (Feb 13, 2020)

Ludi said:


> SS edition, caught in action. Would love to see the black edition on MN strap too.
> 
> View attachment 15796407


Is that picture taken from the open door of a gunship, or from the balcony of room 457B at the Airport Plaza Hotel?


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Semper Jeep said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I tried ordering and Synchron took my money so fingers crossed that it wasn't some bum scoop or a website glitch. I haven't kicked myself so hard for passing on a pre-order announcement in a very long time.
> 
> FWIW, if my purchase goes through and somebody is interested in trading their SS version for my black version, please feel free to reach out to me.


Great 👍 . I think it would only work if there is a watch so welcome to the club.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

@hooliganjrs - It's small and my eyes are bad. Is that an ANGLICO insignia on your avatar?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Semper Jeep said:


> @hooliganjrs - It's small and my eyes are bad. Is that an ANGLICO insignia on your avatar?


Not quite sir, 3rd force reconnaissance 4th MAR DIV. My last duty station back in the early 90's (reserve unit)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## liyolai (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

liyolai said:


> View attachment 15797405


Dude! Great shot! Looks like a Flavor Flav clock chain on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

hooliganjrs said:


> Good ole' Operator 65 is the bomb - they definitely deserve a good pour of bourbon for putting up with us watch nuts! I'm sure he/she is thinking this everytime we lurch for an answer or update......


Well then, here's to Operator 65.....


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Dude! Great shot! Looks like a Flavor Flav clock chain on the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Does anyone know if the rubber strap for doxa sub 300 can be used for synchron military?


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Is this a maranez samui bracelet?



liyolai said:


> View attachment 15797405


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## liyolai (May 30, 2011)

seokpyo said:


> Is this a maranez samui bracelet?


Yes , it is 👍


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been stalking YouTube daily waiting for someone with a YouTube channel to get their order and do a review....having no video reviews so far I reckon the first real video review on the Synchron Military will be a landmine for views and hits


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

For those tracking timing of shipments of the Synchron Military PVD, I put my order in for one at 0710 hrs on 10 March and just received a FedEx notification at 0650 hrs today advising my Black Beauty is scheduled to ship today; yes, on April Fools day! Nice coincidence!


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

Just received the same notification, shipping today, due for delivery on the 7th April


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

ed335d said:


> Just received the same notification, shipping today, due for delivery on the 7th April


Nice!! For me, it's now a foot race between the 4 MN straps I ordered for it the other day (shipped out by Erika's Originals today scheduled to arrive on 6 April), and the SYMIL PVD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Nice!! For me, it's now a foot race between the 4 MN straps I ordered for it the other day (shipped out by Erika's Online today scheduled to arrive on 6 April), and the SYMIL PVD!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same boat! The isofrane it comes with, a choice of three original Tropics, an elasticy one or black mesh.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

ed335d said:


> Same boat! The isofrane it come with, a choice of three original Tropics, an elasticy one or black mesh.


Some great options there! Looking forward to seeing what that mesh looks like paired with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Yep, Jacques taunted me with his shipping notification early this morning. I checked my email and.... nothing. I felt a let down since I ordered on the morning of March 10 also. I guess my email was a little lagging this morning because after I got to work, I checked again and the shipping notice email from Synchron arrived in my inbox about 10min after he and I chatted. Now the wait begins!


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

I felt a let down since I ordered on the evening of March 9......
There must be some problem.



hewesyourdaddy said:


> Yep, Jacques taunted me with his shipping notification early this morning. I checked my email and.... nothing. I felt a let down since I ordered on the morning of March 10 also. I guess my email was a little lagging this morning because after I got to work, I checked again and the shipping notice email from Synchron arrived in my inbox about 10min after he and I chatted. Now the wait begins!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Yep, Jacques taunted me with his shipping notification early this morning. I checked my email and.... nothing. I felt a let down since I ordered on the morning of March 10 also. I guess my email was a little lagging this morning because after I got to work, I checked again and the shipping notice email from Synchron arrived in my inbox about 10min after he and I chatted. Now the wait begins!


Yes!!! Told you you'd get something today, didn't I?!? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

seokpyo said:


> I felt a let down since I ordered on the evening of March 9......
> There must be some problem.


I don't remember what time I ordered on the 10th but it was pretty late (stainless), no shipping yet for me which is to be expected, quite frankly, I'm a little surprised that I made the cut. Doesn't help you though, seems like you'd have shipping info by now, hang in there, it'll be worth it!


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

I ordered stainless on 10th also, no shipping info yet but eagerly awaiting it.


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

Stumbled upon these side-by-side shots on a FS listing. Ask over my budget but cool to see the photos 😎


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

My order was in on the 9th of March and shipped today. Cant wait.


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Honestly, I know there is no way other than waiting. But I'm tired of waiting. 



Michael 808 said:


> I don't remember what time I ordered on the 10th but it was pretty late (stainless), no shipping yet for me which is to be expected, quite frankly, I'm a little surprised that I made the cut. Doesn't help you though, seems like you'd have shipping info by now, hang in there, it'll be worth it!


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

nervexpro55 said:


> My order was in on the 9th of March and shipped today. Cant wait.


I also look forward to the tracking number coming.


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Finally, tracking number information came to me from FedEx. 
Watches come from Austria. Did anyone who received the watch have a certificate of origin paper?


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I guess I ordered one of the last stainless versions, on the evening of Mar 10th.
Still no shipping info.

It'll show up eventually.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

micky67 said:


> I ordered stainless on 10th also, no shipping info yet but eagerly awaiting it.


Nice, makes me want to **** up my DLC version when its finally there.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

seokpyo said:


> I felt a let down since I ordered on the evening of March 9......
> There must be some problem.


Sir, you had a special request on your order, and this couldn't be processed like all other regular orders, that's why it is taking longer, I hope you understand..
Please note that any special request will need more time to process


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Waiting for an orange Tropic.

Meanwhile...


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Alright...I understand that...many thanks 



Synchron said:


> Sir, you had a special request on your order, and this couldn't be processed like all other regular orders, that's why it is taking longer, I hope you understand..
> Please note that any special request will need more time to process


----------



## lukee (Nov 12, 2010)

exc-hulk said:


> @Synchron
> 
> I ordered my ss version of the Synchron Military on 10th March in the Morning (German time).
> 
> ...





exc-hulk said:


> @Synchron
> 
> I ordered my ss version of the Synchron Military on 10th March in the Morning (German time).
> 
> ...


Yes, although I did receive an email response. I can apparently expect the watch sometime in April 🙄. My level of excitement has certainly dwindled.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

lukee said:


> Yes, although I did receive an email response. I can apparently expect the watch sometime in April 🙄. My level of excitement has certainly dwindled.


I'm sure you can cancel your order so that someone with a greater level of excitement can purchase it.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Look what Hodinkee tucked into their large watch box - https://hodinkee.imgix.net/uploads/...t&usm=12&fit=crop&ch=Width,DPR,Save-Data&alt=

Spotted in The Case For Better Watch Storage - HODINKEE


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

nitron135 said:


> Look what Hodinkee tucked into their large watch box - https://hodinkee.imgix.net/uploads/images/d399f101-c7e3-40ea-b676-c3f2735941c8/how-to-store-your-watches-pelican-case-20.jpg?ixlib=rails-1.1.0&fm=jpg&q=55&auto=format&usm=12&fit=crop&ch=Width,DPR,Save-Data&alt=
> 
> Spotted in The Case For Better Watch Storage - HODINKEE


Awesome catch, thank you for sharing! More excited than ever for my DLC, even if it does get delivered in June, and unlike some, my level of excitement is growing exponentially.


----------



## phooi (Mar 16, 2021)

nitron135 said:


> Look what Hodinkee tucked into their large watch box - https://hodinkee.imgix.net/uploads/images/d399f101-c7e3-40ea-b676-c3f2735941c8/how-to-store-your-watches-pelican-case-20.jpg?ixlib=rails-1.1.0&fm=jpg&q=55&auto=format&usm=12&fit=crop&ch=Width,DPR,Save-Data&alt=
> 
> Spotted in The Case For Better Watch Storage - HODINKEE


James stacey rules!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

nitron135 said:


> Look what Hodinkee tucked into their large watch box - https://hodinkee.imgix.net/uploads/images/d399f101-c7e3-40ea-b676-c3f2735941c8/how-to-store-your-watches-pelican-case-20.jpg?ixlib=rails-1.1.0&fm=jpg&q=55&auto=format&usm=12&fit=crop&ch=Width,DPR,Save-Data&alt=
> 
> Spotted in The Case For Better Watch Storage - HODINKEE


Good find! Thanks! I also noticed James has a link to an article he did on strap storage/organization, which I'd also missed. That was also perfect timing, because I have a $h1t ton and need a better way to organize all of them! So, THANK YOU on both counts!








Bring Order To Your Strap Collection


De-clutter that desk drawer with some constructive thinking.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## Yorck1976 (Apr 3, 2021)

First, I was unsure about the SM, but the real life pics got me! Ordered the PVD yesterday and, although it is the Easter Weekend, got reply to my question about switching the the tropic strap for an Isofrane (answer: it comes on the Isofrane anyway). Hope it is June soon...😉


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

nitron135 said:


> Look what Hodinkee tucked into their large watch box - The Case For Better Watch Storage - HODINKEE


James has featured the Military in his IG feed recently.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

DLC still available. Get 'em while you can.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

kritameth said:


> DLC still available. Get 'em while you can.


It seems that we, few, who prefer this beauty in black remain in the minority. Vive la beauté noire!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

With the black incoming I'm throwing caution to the wind and I'm going to see if this particular camo will match-up with it:










And, I'm also attempting to work with some artisan(Etsy) strap makers from Vietnam, that will hopefully conceptualize a suitable stingray, with the Military's unique looking color scheme in mind. We'll see on that front.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

watchobs said:


> With the black incoming I'm throwing caution to the wind and I'm going to see if this particular camo will match-up with it:
> 
> View attachment 15806051
> 
> ...


I think that will work well. I also believe we'll find that black SYNMIL will work with a lot more than we may think. I've got several straps with DLC hardware inbound just for this one (plus several I just ordered from various custom strap makers), and even several already here at home (though with SS hardware at the moment) that I'm going to try out with mine. I've even got a Maranez Samui BoR bracelet sitting here unopened that I'll be sending over to a guy to have DLC treated. I bet that stingray you're considering will work quite well, and I'd bet shark and a lot of other "exotics" would also be worth working into the line up for this one. Can't wait to see everything folks will try out with it. Let the strap games begin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

watchobs said:


> With the black incoming I'm throwing caution to the wind and I'm going to see if this particular camo will match-up with it:
> 
> View attachment 15806051
> 
> ...


If you have FB, look up Edug Gude and his watch strap making company. His page is 1971Straps. He makes some awesome stingray straps as well as many other custom leather styles.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Black incoming; hoping it works on my Micah French Canvas.

Shown here on my U1-P.

Update: Won't fit; going with Plan B (thanks, Kjo43).


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Jacques Gudé said:


> I think that will work well. I also believe we'll find that black SYNMIL will work with a lot more than we may think. I've got several straps with DLC hardware inbound just for this one (plus several I just ordered from various custom strap makers), and even several already here at home (though with SS hardware at the moment) that I'm going to try out with mine. I've even got a Maranez Samui BoR bracelet sitting here unopened that I'll be sending over to a guy to have DLC treated. I bet that stingray you're considering will work quite well, and I'd bet shark and a lot of other "exotics" would also be worth working into the line up for this one. Can't wait to see everything folks will try out with it. Let the strap games begin!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would agree with you, on all levels of your narrative ;-)


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> If you have FB, look up Edug Gude and his watch strap making company. His page is 1971Straps. He makes some awesome stingray straps as well as many other custom leather styles.


Thanks, I actually went onto Instagram (I don't do Facebook ;-) and ogled a bunch of this artisan's work, very impressive.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Jacques Gudé said:


> It seems that we, few, who prefer this beauty in black remain in the minority. Vive la beauté noire!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tough choice but the DLC edges put for me as well.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Well I did it, thanks to everyone keeping up with the order availability, I just popped me down for a SynMil. 

I was really bummed about the whole deal as per my previous post in here but no more, I adopted the strategy and it payed off this morning when I checked the forum and the website!

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn, now y'all have me thinking about the PVD as well, knew I shouldn't have looked at this thread AGAIN!

Oh well, now both are "SOLD OUT"!!


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

mattcantwin said:


> Black incoming; hoping it works on my Micah French Canvas.
> 
> Shown here on my U1-P.


Synchron Military is 20mm U1 is 22mm.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Michael 808 said:


> Damn, now y'all have me thinking about the PVD as well, knew I shouldn't have looked at this thread AGAIN!
> 
> Oh well, now both are "SOLD OUT"!!


click on sold out, it takes you to the backorder page for the PVD


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Kjo43 said:


> Synchron Military is 20mm U1 is 22mm.


Thanks for the heads up.

In that case, I'll have to try a different canvas.


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Great !!
Can you tell me where is the canvas strap you purchased?



mattcantwin said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> In that case, I'll have to try a different canvas.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

seokpyo said:


> Great !!
> Can you tell me where is the canvas strap you purchased?


The strap on the Doxa is a DrunkArt canvas; he is currently not taking new orders.

I bought the strap on the Longines here:









FS: Vintage Brown Military Canvas


Up for custom orders is this super cool vintage brown canvas sourced from a military bag Nice brown burnished leather underlining for a nice contrast. Both flexible and comfortable Two loose keepers in canvas and brown leather / minimal stitch Comes about 3mm total width Buckle is extra and...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

canvas with doxa watch 


mattcantwin said:


> Which one?


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

seokpyo said:


> canvas with doxa watch


I fixed my initial response to show where I got both straps.

Unfortunately, Art isn't taking orders.


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yeap....
Thank you for giving me information about the strap. 



mattcantwin said:


> I fixed my initial response to show where I got both straps.
> 
> Unfortunately, Art isn't taking orders.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

DLC still available.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

I've always been a fan of Erika's Originals MN straps and have several in 22mm lug with for my Tudor Pelagos LHD, my Doxa 750T GMT Caribbean Queen, for my Seiko Tunas and other watches. However, I didn't have ANY in 20mm because the only watch I had in 20mm lug width, until now, is my Doxa 300T Poseidon. Believe it or not, this incoming a SYNMIL PVD is the first time I immediately put plans into place to order up SEVERAL new straps in short order, and Erika's Originals was at the top of the list. After a lot of back and forth on which "color ways" I thought I'd start with, and what stitching would best complement the SYNMIL, I decided to go with this set of four. If folks are interested, I'll be happy to post shots of them mounted once the watch arrives (got the FedEx notice last week advising of an expected 1 April ship date, but still waiting for the shipping details). BTW, in terms of shipping from Erika's, my orders have always shipped and arrived FAST! I completed my order on 31 March and all they arrived early yesterday (4 April)!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Jacques Gudé said:


> I've always been a fan of Erika's Originals MN straps and have several in 22mm lug with for my Tudor Pelagos LHD, my Doxa 750T GMT Caribbean Queen, for my Seiko Tunas and other watches. However, I didn't have ANY in 20mm because the only watch I had in 20mm lug width, until now, is my Doxa 300T Poseidon. Believe it or not, this incoming a SYNMIL PVD is the first time I immediately put plans into place to order up SEVERAL new straps in short order, and Erika's Originals was at the top of the list. After a lot of back and forth on which "color ways" I thought I'd start with, and what stitching would best complement the SYNMIL, I decided to go with this set of four. If folks are interested, I'll be happy to post shots of them mounted once the watch arrives (got the FedEx notice last week advising of an expected 1 April ship date, but still waiting for the shipping details). BTW, in terms of shipping from Erika's, my orders have always shipped and arrived FAST! I completed my order on 31 March and all they arrived early yesterday (4 April)!
> View attachment 15808608
> View attachment 15808610
> View attachment 15808611
> View attachment 15808612


Definitely count me in as interested. They look great, I'm particularly curious how well the Sahara(?) will compliment the vintage lume. And the orange stitching and PVD hardware are very neat touches!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Jacques Gudé said:


> I've always been a fan of Erika's Originals MN straps and have several in 22mm lug with for my Tudor Pelagos LHD, my Doxa 750T GMT Caribbean Queen, for my Seiko Tunas and other watches. However, I didn't have ANY in 20mm because the only watch I had in 20mm lug width, until now, is my Doxa 300T Poseidon. Believe it or not, this incoming a SYNMIL PVD is the first time I immediately put plans into place to order up SEVERAL new straps in short order, and Erika's Originals was at the top of the list. After a lot of back and forth on which "color ways" I thought I'd start with, and what stitching would best complement the SYNMIL, I decided to go with this set of four. If folks are interested, I'll be happy to post shots of them mounted once the watch arrives (got the FedEx notice last week advising of an expected 1 April ship date, but still waiting for the shipping details). BTW, in terms of shipping from Erika's, my orders have always shipped and arrived FAST! I completed my order on 31 March and all they arrived early yesterday (4 April)!
> View attachment 15808608
> View attachment 15808610
> View attachment 15808611
> View attachment 15808612


Those will uniformly look superb on the DLC Military.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

kritameth said:


> Definitely count me in as interested. They look great, I'm particularly curious how well the Sahara(?) will compliment the vintage lume. And the orange stitching and PVD hardware are very neat touches!


Thanks! It is in fact Sahara. My white balance and lighting in the shot are off, so it's lost a bit of that khaki look (but it's there in the flesh). I thought the orange would not work well with all of those straps, but I was very pleasantly surprised to see it looks amazing in person. Really glad I went that way. I had done something similar by going with red stitching for the straps I'd had made specifically for my Tudor Pelagos LHD to match the red 'Pelagos' lettering of that watch (and the red data on the roulette date wheel).


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Those will uniformly look superb on the DLC Military.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, @mitchjrj ! I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow. Great set of straps. I reckon they will look great


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Jacques Gudé said:


> I've always been a fan of Erika's Originals MN straps and have several in 22mm lug with for my Tudor Pelagos LHD, my Doxa 750T GMT Caribbean Queen, for my Seiko Tunas and other watches. However, I didn't have ANY in 20mm because the only watch I had in 20mm lug width, until now, is my Doxa 300T Poseidon. Believe it or not, this incoming a SYNMIL PVD is the first time I immediately put plans into place to order up SEVERAL new straps in short order, and Erika's Originals was at the top of the list. After a lot of back and forth on which "color ways" I thought I'd start with, and what stitching would best complement the SYNMIL, I decided to go with this set of four. If folks are interested, I'll be happy to post shots of them mounted once the watch arrives (got the FedEx notice last week advising of an expected 1 April ship date, but still waiting for the shipping details). BTW, in terms of shipping from Erika's, my orders have always shipped and arrived FAST! I completed my order on 31 March and all they arrived early yesterday (4 April)!
> View attachment 15808608
> View attachment 15808610
> View attachment 15808611
> View attachment 15808612


Good call on the orange stitching. I'm a big fan of Erika's straps as well and have been wanting to put one on my DOXA M31.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Ketchup time said:


> Good call on the orange stitching. I'm a big fan of Erika's straps as well and have been wanting to put one on my DOXA M31.


I'm REALLY happy with how that orange stitch looks on them, and it'll work really well with the PVD case and orange hands on the SYNMIL I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like the DLC version is still available. I’ve been thinking about switching from stainless steal.....must stay strong!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

charger02 said:


> Looks like the DLC version is still available. I've been thinking about switching from stainless steal.....must stay strong!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DEFINITELY stay with the stainless steel. It's already proven itself to be the more popular version; so, in the event that you choose to move it on sometime down the road, you'll almost certainly be able to do so quicker and at a premium. And in the event that you choose to keep it for the long haul, you'll have the satisfaction of knowing you have a truly special and rare piece that sold out within the course of a day!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> DEFINITELY stay with the stainless steel. It's already proven itself to be the more popular version...


Burgers are more popular than escargot or caviar. Doesn't make burgers better. Just sayin'. . Of course I'm biased! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

charger02 said:


> Looks like the DLC version is still available. I've been thinking about switching from stainless steal.....must stay strong!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go with whatever you want the most. If you bought the Stainless model because the PVD wasn't available, then I would say it's a perfect opportunity to switch so long as Synchron permitted it. Only you can make the right decision for you!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> DEFINITELY stay with the stainless steel. It's already proven itself to be the more popular version; so, in the event that you choose to move it on sometime down the road, you'll almost certainly be able to do so quicker and at a premium. And in the event that you choose to keep it for the long haul, you'll have the satisfaction of knowing you have a truly special and rare piece that sold out within the course of a day!


Or just buy the one you want instead, that's also an option. I would understand your point it the alternative was either to sell for big loss or for plus/minus zero but to buy the version you want less just to make a profit or because it's what's popular... 🙄


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Jacques Gudé said:


> I've always been a fan of Erika's Originals MN straps and have several in 22mm lug with for my Tudor Pelagos LHD, my Doxa 750T GMT Caribbean Queen, for my Seiko Tunas and other watches. However, I didn't have ANY in 20mm because the only watch I had in 20mm lug width, until now, is my Doxa 300T Poseidon. Believe it or not, this incoming a SYNMIL PVD is the first time I immediately put plans into place to order up SEVERAL new straps in short order, and Erika's Originals was at the top of the list. After a lot of back and forth on which "color ways" I thought I'd start with, and what stitching would best complement the SYNMIL, I decided to go with this set of four. If folks are interested, I'll be happy to post shots of them mounted once the watch arrives (got the FedEx notice last week advising of an expected 1 April ship date, but still waiting for the shipping details). BTW, in terms of shipping from Erika's, my orders have always shipped and arrived FAST! I completed my order on 31 March and all they arrived early yesterday (4 April)!
> View attachment 15808608
> View attachment 15808610
> View attachment 15808611
> View attachment 15808612


What is the 'color' of the 2 straps at the far left (especially the 2nd from the left) & what color stripe is in each?

Thanks!!


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

does anyone have info on which order dates synchron is up to? i ordered on march 10th but no shipping info. they also have not responded to 3 of my emails


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

micky67 said:


> does anyone have info on which order dates synchron is up to? i ordered on march 10th but no shipping info. they also have not responded to 3 of my emails


I was told mid April and my order was placed around 3pm on March 10th (EST). Pretty generic I know but I don't think Synchron can get anymore granular on ship dates at this point

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Order placed at 1610 in March 10th and I’m still waiting on shipping info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I ordered the PVD on March 9 and has been shipped.


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

hooliganjrs said:


> I was told mid April and my order was placed around 3pm on March 10th (EST). Pretty generic I know but I don't think Synchron can get anymore granular on ship dates at this point
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


ok good to know, seems lots of watches sold around this date


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

micky67 said:


> ok good to know, seems lots of watches sold around this date


Almost all of the stainless model was sold out in 24 hours. The PVD model effectively sold out in several days as well, despite people seemingly cancelling orders periodically bringing them back up for sale.

I was told that my order would be processed between the first to third week of April and I received my order confirmation at 12:36PM CST (USA) March 10th. I know they're working hard to ensure that all of the watches get sent out in top shape, so I'm OK with waiting, even though I haven't waited this long for a watch up until now. I'll be happy to post when I receive my tracking info to, for the information of others.


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

micky67 said:


> ok good to know, seems lots of watches sold around this date


Yeah my order date/time was 10AM Pacific/1PM Eastern on the 10th and I am also still awaiting any shipping notification. Figure we've gotta be up in the queue this week. 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

rneiman3 said:


> What is the 'color' of the 2 straps at the far left (especially the 2nd from the left) & what color stripe is in each?
> 
> Thanks!!


Far left is Black Ops/Sand, to the right of that is Original/Black.


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Waiting for SS to be available


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

Jacques Gudé said:


> I've always been a fan of Erika's Originals MN straps and have several in 22mm lug with for my Tudor Pelagos LHD, my Doxa 750T GMT Caribbean Queen, for my Seiko Tunas and other watches. However, I didn't have ANY in 20mm because the only watch I had in 20mm lug width, until now, is my Doxa 300T Poseidon. Believe it or not, this incoming a SYNMIL PVD is the first time I immediately put plans into place to order up SEVERAL new straps in short order, and Erika's Originals was at the top of the list. After a lot of back and forth on which "color ways" I thought I'd start with, and what stitching would best complement the SYNMIL, I decided to go with this set of four. If folks are interested, I'll be happy to post shots of them mounted once the watch arrives (got the FedEx notice last week advising of an expected 1 April ship date, but still waiting for the shipping details). BTW, in terms of shipping from Erika's, my orders have always shipped and arrived FAST! I completed my order on 31 March and all they arrived early yesterday (4 April)!


I love Erika´s Originals too so I look forward to your photos. I think that the classic original (green with yellow line) will look great, I´ve got this one and it looks good on every watch I´ve tried it (Doxa Poseidon, Seiko MM300, Seiko SBDX009)


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

micky67 said:


> does anyone have info on which order dates synchron is up to? i ordered on march 10th but no shipping info. they also have not responded to 3 of my emails


This whole shipping situation is extremely stupid. If merchant lists something as "available now" and charges for FedEx shipping nobody's expecting to wait a month or two for the product. If you can only ship 5 a day, then sell 5 a day. If you don't have enough made ( most likely what it is) - do presale orders like every other company, with "shipping starts at ..." and so on.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Just checked my email, and I have an email from FedEx saying my watch will ship today! 😁

Regards,

Ren


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

TSH said:


> This whole shipping situation is extremely stupid. If merchant lists something as "available now" and charges for FedEx shipping nobody's expecting to wait a month or two for the product. If you can only ship 5 a day, then sell 5 a day. If you don't have enough made ( most likely what it is) - do presale orders like every other company, with "shipping starts at ..." and so on.


I don't think that there was something like "available now" when I made a purchase, there was PRE-ORDER or something like that. Expected delivery time was April. So you're right and you're not- the whole problem was that they sent several watches immediately and everybody expected delivery in several days. And it's not that simple. Maybe the best way would be as you said- completed the half of production and send it in April. And the rest send in June. The way that Doxa used during Rick's time there...but the guys who have had them for almost a month would definitely disagree


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

New watch alert.

Fast dirty cellphone pics.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

sashator said:


> I don't think that there was something like "available now" when I made a purchase, there was PRE-ORDER or something like that. Expected delivery time was April. So you're right and you're not- the whole problem was that they sent several watches immediately and everybody expected delivery in several days. And it's not that simple. Maybe the best way would be as you said- completed the half of production and send it in April. And the rest send in June. The way that Doxa used during Rick's time there...but the guys who have had them for almost a month would definitely disagree


With SS version there was nothing about April, just "buy now" or "order now" or whatever, no "pre" of any kind. The April was only for black version. After ppl started asking them, they came up with "shipping 5-10 per day" via messenger and here.


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

TSH said:


> With SS version there was nothing about April, just "buy now" or "order now" or whatever, no "pre" of any kind. The April was only for black version. After ppl started asking them, they came up with "shipping 5-10 per day" via messenger and here.


I'm embracing the wait*. To quote Jacques in the Simpsons "To the most beautiful moment in life! Better than the deed. Better than the memory. The moment... of anticipation" Not unfamiliar to WIS I think.










*he says knowing it's due tomorrow


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

2500M_Sub said:


> Just checked my email, and I have an email from FedEx saying my watch will ship today! 😁
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


Mine too! The PVD/DLC version. 😊


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

exc-hulk said:


> New watch alert.
> 
> Fast dirty cellphone pics.


I've seen faster. I've seen dirtier. Great pics (and watch)


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Just got tracking number. I purchased the stainless steel at 1:07pm EST on March 10.


----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

daveyoha said:


> Yeah my order date/time was 10AM Pacific/1PM Eastern on the 10th and I am also still awaiting any shipping notification. Figure we've gotta be up in the queue this week. 🤞🤞🤞


I ordered about same time 115 EST. Just got Shipping confirmation!!!😛


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

sashator said:


> I love Erika´s Originals too so I look forward to your photos. I think that the classic original (green with yellow line) will look great, I´ve got this one and it looks good on every watch I´ve tried it (Doxa Poseidon, Seiko MM300, Seiko SBDX009)


Agree with you 100 percent on the original classic green with yellow stripe (which Erika calls "vintage"). That's one of the four I ordered for this watch because, as you noted, it looks amazing with every watch. I have one in 22mm that I've had on every one of my 22mm watches (e.g. Tudor Pelagos LHD, all three Seiko Tunas (including a Darth and a Ninja), Maratac Big Pilot, Doxa 750T GMT Caribbean Queen, Doxa 1500T Pro, etc.). Heck, I even squeezed that 22mm strap into my own Doxa 300T Poseidon, 'cause it looks damn good on there. I think if I'd recommend just one Erika's to anyone who was looking, it would, in fact, be the one you mention... the 'Vintage MN' with yellow stripe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just got tracking order. I purchased the stainless steel at 1:07pm EST on March 10.


Oh boy - I was 2.5 hours behind you. Excitement level increasing 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Definitely works with an orange Isofrane. 😁


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Military PVD #201 arrived.


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

pkeelan said:


> I ordered about same time 115 EST. Just got Shipping confirmation!!!😛


Same same, showed up in my inbox just before 7AM PDT.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

nervexpro55 said:


> Military PVD #201 arrived.
> View attachment 15810655


Interesting that you got #201, does that mean that the steels are not numbered 1-250, I assumed they were all done and numbered since they shipped first. Or could it be that both the steel and PVD versions are numbered 1-250 separately? Does it have a note about that in the paperwork?


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Snulle said:


> Interesting that you got #201, does that mean that the steels are not numbered 1-250, I assumed they were all done and numbered since they shipped first. Or could it be that both the steel and PVD versions are numbered 1-250 separately? Does it have a note about that in the paperwork?


Sure seems to be totally random. No notes or paperwork just warr card and watch with two natos.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not speaking for Synchron here but this is what happened when Rick brought Doxa back. The first releases were sent out on a first come / first number basis. Then people would ask for numbers, like lucky 7 or 007 or whatever. Inevitably what happened was some people didn't get the number they asked for. Maybe they wanted #12 and got #31. They were pissed and it generated a bunch of Mr. Angry from Basingstoke on the forum, so Rick / Doxa said no more. Totally random.

It was so random that when we did the Diving With Legends book I wanted the first 20 watches to go to the contributors in the order they signed on. Stan Waterman was 1st to sign up, then George Bass then John Chatterton so I thought they would get #1, #2 and #3 etc. I got #1 which I didn't expect but was nice and the contributors got 13, 56, 88 etc. Totally random.



nervexpro55 said:


> Sure seems to be totally random. No notes or paperwork just warr card and watch with two natos.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I'm not speaking for Synchron here but this is what happened when Rick brought Doxa back. The first releases were sent out on a fist come / first number basis. Then people would ask for numbers, like lucky 7 or 007 or whatever. Inevitably what happened was some people didn't get the number they asked for. Maybe they wanted #12 and got #31. They were pissed and it generated a bunch of Mr. Angry from Basingstoke on the forum, so Rick / Doxa said no more. Totally random.
> 
> It was so random that when we did the Diving With Legends book I wanted the first 20 watches to go to the contributors in the order they signed on. Stan Waterman was 1st to sign up, then George Bass then John Chatterton so I thought they would get #1, #2 and #3 etc. I got #1 which I didn't expect but was nice and the contributors got 13, 56, 88 etc. Totally random.


I can attest to the complete randomness of these numbers. Over the years with different editions, numbers are literally all over the place. You can get a 1200 with a low double digit number years after the watch had already been released.

And then there is my interesting case with the #1 NUMA Turquoise watch. I wrote a post about this about 10 years ago, but the general gist was, because Clive Cussler had been given the honorary #1 watch before, I completely assumed that DOXA was going to gift Clive the #1 NUMA. It all made complete sense. Until FedEx showed up with mine....to my unbelievable shock, I received number 1 and was not aware that Clive ever received one of these watches. I never requested a specific number, and I have no idea where I was in the order line seeing as the watch basically sold out not too long after being offered up for purchase.

I guess with the extreme rare circumstance, Doxa honored the complete randomness.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

I understand that Doxa has shipped their watches out randomly, I just assumed that since the SynMil is a relatively low edition and the steels were ready to be shipped on the first day that they would be numbered #1-250 and the PVD/DLC #251-500. Perhaps they are numbering them as they are shipped and since the black version has also started shipping they will now be mixed into the full edition of the 500, that kind of makes sense.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

PVD on green Isofrane. Love the combo.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

nervexpro55 said:


> PVD on green Isofrane. Love the combo.
> View attachment 15811471


Killer combo. Both the Stainless and PVD are absolutely strap monsters.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

That's the combo I'm planning on. Looks superb



nervexpro55 said:


> PVD on green Isofrane. Love the combo.
> View attachment 15811471


----------



## Yorck1976 (Apr 3, 2021)

Now they are both out of stock.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Yorck1976 said:


> Now they are both out of stock.


... again...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

fesch


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

What kind of transit times are US buyers experiencing once the watch makes it into FedEx’s hands?


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> What kind of transit times are US buyers experiencing once the watch makes it into FedEx's hands?


FedEx just picked mine up, so once I get a delivery date I will update with that info. Hoping it gets here by Friday. ?

Regards,

Ren


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> What kind of transit times are US buyers experiencing once the watch makes it into FedEx's hands?


3 days from pick up to delivery for myself.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Snulle said:


> Interesting that you got #201, does that mean that the steels are not numbered 1-250, I assumed they were all done and numbered since they shipped first. Or could it be that both the steel and PVD versions are numbered 1-250 separately? Does it have a note about that in the paperwork?


The entire edition is numbered 1-500 thar covers both SS and PVD, and the watches DO NOT ship in serial order


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Received my shipped notice from Synchron today. Will post a photo when it (PVD version) arrives.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Yep. Got an update just a bit ago. Friday delivery.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

arrived safely and rated as absolutely great


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Mine is on a FedEx vehicle for delivery!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

For me also great on a nato-strap. Wearability is also quite nice


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

#151 checking in










Initial thoughts;

That's a heavy, cold (just off fedex truck), substantial hunk of metal.
Thicker than I anticipated, with a deeper set dial than I imagined (never having tried a Doxa case before). 
Bezel alignment could be better (but that's true of Omega, Rolex etc). Great bezel action though.
Crown screws much further than I've experienced before. 
It's a thing of beauty - love the aged lume, orange hands, white dial, shape and heft of case.
It's fun, cool, sporty and different all at once. 
Squared ends of tropic strap are better IRL than I feared. 
The crown seems to be 'blued' which I had no idea about and haven't read anywhere (doesn't seem to be a plastic coating or anything )










Overall, well chuffed. Thanks Synchron


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

calv1n said:


> #151 checking in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing! That's just a protective paint on the crown by the way. I peeled mine of with a wooden toothpick.


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

MaBr said:


> Looks amazing! That's just a protective paint on the crown by the way. I peeled mine of with a wooden toothpick.


Ah, got it now - thanks


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Day 3 with this bad boy.


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

Not exactly an original strap combo, but hey


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like it takes two days to the US after FedEx picks up the watch. Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow 

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> For me also great on a nato-strap. Wearability is also quite nice


That is a great combination!


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

2500M_Sub said:


> Looks like it takes two days to the US after FedEx picks up the watch. Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Mine left France this morning and just landed in New Jersey.


----------



## mangotti (Feb 9, 2006)

So you guys know. Just got my tracking number. Ordered my black PVD at 7:30 p.m. est. on the 10th.


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Just to help others gauge where they are at with shipping, I ordered my PVD on the 11th at 0900cst and just received tracking info this morning.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Goblin77 said:


> arrived safely and rated as absolutely great


Looks great, and ramping up the anticipation factor for getting the shipping notification! I'm wondering, what are your thoughts on the plating process used?


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Mine left France this morning and just landed in New Jersey.


Same here mine has departed NJ

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

Mine was due for delivery yesterday, updated to today and has just been updated to tomorrow. Bugger.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Placed my order on the 11th, and just received shipping notice today.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got mine in yesterday , very impressed 

Think I got lucky as well as spoke to the online chat requesting an isofrane , got delivered on the tropic with the isofrane and 2 NATO's as well !


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I would hope for their next release, they improve their go-to-market strategy. (ok fans, flame on...).


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

What ya all think of this combo?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

watchobs said:


> Placed my order on the 11th, and just received shipping notice today.


Yeah, I'm seeing a few posters that ordered well after me on 3/10 and some of those were pvd models that have been delivered already? My order had no special notes or requests except for the isofrane (I bought the Tropic separately). There really is no rhyme or logic on the shipping priority - it would seem it's completely random on who gets something shipped whether it be stainless or pvd? Oh well, still holding out for mid April as instructed by chat specialist #65 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

calv1n said:


> #151 checking in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but the deep-set dial enunciates any off-angle views of the bezel marks lining up with the indices on the watch face, from what I've read. I have seen this with other dive watches as well. Of course, if the direct top view of the watch still features a slight misalignment, that would be a tad unfortunate, but not a dealbreaker for me either!


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

tacit said:


> I could be wrong, but the deep-set dial enunciates any off-angle views of the bezel marks lining up with the indices on the watch face, from what I've read. I have seen this with other dive watches as well. Of course, if the direct top view of the watch still features a slight misalignment, that would be a tad unfortunate, but not a dealbreaker for me either!


Thanks, yes, that makes sense. Doesn't align with 12 directly though.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Got my shipping notification. The wait is nearing the end for me!


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

Orange on orange


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

hooliganjrs said:


> Yeah, I'm seeing a few posters that ordered well after me on 3/10 and some of those were pvd models that have been delivered already? My order had no special notes or requests except for the isofrane (I bought the Tropic separately). There really is no rhyme or logic on the shipping priority - it would seem it's completely random on who gets something shipped whether it be stainless or pvd? Oh well, still holding out for mid April as instructed by chat specialist #65
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I realized this as well and consulted the chat help for more clarity. Apparently there was no guarantee that Stainless Steel models would all get shipped out prior to PVD models. Additionally, I see that while some orders are fulfilled semi-sequentially, there are also some out of order. I ordered on March 10th and got my tracking at some point today. You should get your tracking info within a couple days if I had to estimate! Here's hoping that's true!


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Say what you want about Doxa, but none of my 3 Doxas (or Seikos lol) have anything like that, and I mean even remo-o-o-tely anything like this:


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

TSH said:


> Say what you want about Doxa, but none of my 3 Doxas (or Seikos lol) have anything like that, and I mean even remo-o-o-tely anything like this:
> View attachment 15815389


Is this from yours or another watch posted here? Looking at all the pictures throughout this thread, I haven't noticed many, if any flaws, in the workmanship.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

TSH said:


> Say what you want about Doxa, but none of my 3 Doxas (or Seikos lol) have anything like that, and I mean even remo-o-o-tely anything like this:
> View attachment 15815389


No watch is beyond quality control slip up, here's hoping you have an outlier. I haven't noticed anything like that on the other pictures posted here and I do a lot of zoom in repetitions. I think those problems would reasonably fall under manufacturing defects in the warranty? My Doxa Sub800Ti has almost every tritium tube not set square in the dial they are all offset to one side if I look at it long enough. I let it slide because the watch is so cool and I bought it second hand. My 800 is staying with me even if it's worth 20k in the future but had I bought it new I may have had a thing or two to complain about given it was near 3k watch and I have some 500 dollar watches that do not have that problem. The dial on my 800 looks like 5k though deep glossy black that is as good as I have ever seen. Every good thing has bogies, in my experience anyway, still doesn't mean I don't loose sleep over the short falls of the physical world and my lack of control over it!

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

tacit said:


> Is this from yours or another watch posted here? Looking at all the pictures throughout this thread, I haven't noticed many, if any flaws, in the workmanship.


Someone else's.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Wrighthm27 said:


> No watch is beyond quality control slip up, here's hoping you have an outlier. I haven't noticed anything like that on the other pictures posted here and I do a lot of zoom in repetitions. I think those problems would reasonably fall under manufacturing defects in the warranty? My Doxa Sub800Ti has almost every tritium tube not set square in the dial they are all offset to one side if I look at it long enough. I let it slide because the watch is so cool and I bought it second hand. My 800 is staying with me even if it's worth 20k in the future but had I bought it new I may have had a thing or two to complain about given it was near 3k watch and I have some 500 dollar watches that do not have that problem. The dial on my 800 looks like 5k though deep glossy black that is as good as I have ever seen. Every good thing has bogies, in my experience anyway, still doesn't mean I don't loose sleep over the short falls of the physical world and my lack of control over it!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


I am just saying doxa dials are another word compared to this. Just a statement of fact. Good or bad watch is subjective.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

TSH said:


> Someone else's. Now you notice? Haha, that's "half-price" mystery solved, right there. Dial and hands are totally sweat shop made, where ever it's located.


Addressing your comments when you say things like "Now you notice?" likely isn't productive, but I'll do so because I think it's warranted here.

It's not a matter of being blindly excited about these watches to the point where I have overlooked details on every prior photo here. Like most people on this forum, we are interested in the details and no prior photos that I have seen feature issues like this. One example of a watch featuring manufacturing roughness in the date window border and the base of one hand does not warrant such an insulting comment saying "Dial and hands are totally sweat shop made...".

Pointing out a QC issue is fair game, but any watch under the sun can have issues that make it past QC. That's not me defending Synchron blindly, that's simply fact. I am sure if the owner wishes to resolve the issues, Synchron will make it right, but your blatant negativity and generalization isn't productive here.


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

TSH said:


> I am just saying doxa dials are another word compared to this. Just a statement of fact. Good or bad watch is subjective.


I just sent back a 300t for a bubble in the orange paint. Mistakes happen and things slip by as with all brands even with Doxa. I looked at my synchron with a loupe and found nothing so hopefully this is just an outlier.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

tacit said:


> Addressing your comments when you say things like "Now you notice?" likely isn't productive, but I'll do so because I think it's warranted here.
> 
> It's not a matter of being blindly excited about these watches to the point where I have overlooked details on every prior photo here. Like most people on this forum, we are interested in the details and no prior photos that I have seen feature issues like this. One example of a watch featuring manufacturing roughness in the date window border and the base of one hand does not warrant such an insulting comment saying "Dial and hands are totally sweat shop made...".
> 
> Pointing out a QC issue is fair game, but any watch under the sun can have issues that make it past QC. That's not me defending Synchron blindly, that's simply fact. I am sure if the owner wishes to resolve the issues, Synchron will make it right, but your blatant negativity and generalization isn't productive here.


I didn't mean to offend with that in any way! Yeah if it's just one off, you are absolutely correct. We'll see. It's all good.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

devmartin said:


> I just sent back a 300t for a bubble in the orange paint. Mistakes happen and things slip by as with all brands even with Doxa. I looked at my synchron with a loupe and found nothing so hopefully this is just an outlier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Well, let's say it is. But then this whole "shipping 5-10 a day" and "final QC takes time" from synchron. So how is that gets shipped to a customer with 5-10 a day. Whole other problem. Just saying, not the end of the world by any means.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

TSH said:


> Well, let's say it is. But then this whole "shipping 5-10 a day" and "final QC takes time" from synchron. So how is that gets shipped to a customer with 5-10 a day. Whole other problem. Just saying, not the end of the world by any means.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

devmartin said:


> I just sent back a 300t for a bubble in the orange paint. Mistakes happen and things slip by as with all brands even with Doxa. I looked at my synchron with a loupe and found nothing so hopefully this is just an outlier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Looking at your watch with a loupe, pretty sure we are all friends in a past life.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15815459


That was the day the watchmaker got reprimanded for getting to work at 9:15. "Jean Carl work starts at 9!". Poor guy made 10000 watches that day geez..

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

LOL! Took me quite a while to figure out what is wrong with that Rolex picture!!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

It isn't even your watch, yet you felt you had to come here and make insulting comments again. You previously opined that Synchron was Chinese made. So your 3 Doxas, are they Marei era ones or the new Management ones? Because if they are Marei era ones you realize he is the guy behind Synchron. Come back and praise Doxa in 6 months when, if I'm correct about the design, we start to see the carbon watch exhibit bezel failures.



TSH said:


> I didn't mean to offend with that in any way! Yeah if it's just one off, you are absolutely correct. We'll see. It's all good.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Flyingdoctor said:


> It isn't even your watch, yet you felt you had to come here and make insulting comments again. You previously opined that Synchron was Chinese made. So your 3 Doxas, are they Marei era ones or the new Management ones? Because if they are Marei era ones you realize he is the guy behind Synchron. Come back and praise Doxa in 6 months when, if I'm correct about the design, we start to see the carbon watch exhibit bezel failures.


What does it matter who's watch it is? When did I praise doxa? What's insulting about something made in China? I see crappy dial and chewed up hands, I point it out. Sensitive doctor, take a pill.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Ha, Ha, so funny



TSH said:


> Sensitive doctor, take a pill.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Ha, Ha, so funny


But seriously, you're allowed to totally insult Doxas management, name calling sometimes, almost daily. And I am not allowed to post (probably just one off, ok) completely defective dial and hands and speculate where the watch is made that has no country of origin anywhere on the watch or paperwork? Go figure... I am no Doxa fan, by the way.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

nervexpro55 said:


> Sure seems to be totally random. No notes or paperwork just warr card and watch with two natos.


What color are the Natos that it came with?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

admit-to-im said:


> What color are the Natos that it came with?


I got grey and black. Don't know if everyone receives the same colors though.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Regarding the QC I haven't found any issues with the dial on mine it looks flawless. Also, on the picture posted above with the QC issues it's hard to tell how much of a problem it is since the picture quality is kinda low.

The only "problem" I've seen on mine is that the lume on the minute isn't perfect. It's not visible with the naked eye if you haven't got light coming from the side and you look really closely so not really something to care about. ?

Here are two raw pictures in worst possible light to show how it looks. Sorry about dust and stuff, these are totally unedited.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

On a lighter note - I finally got my shipping notification this morning at 5am (est). It's not in FXG hands yet, but still a ship notification - woohoo!!! SS inbound.

I'm thinking Mon/Tue next week for delivery if I'm lucky! Now to start laying my straps out on the desk in anticipation - 1st one will be my EO strap in a color scheme nobody has shown yet, but I really dig the anthracite Tropic so I'll have to see what it looks like on my 7.25 inch wrist. Some pics it looks good, but on some it looks like too much strap edge at the lugs and can't tell if it's smaller wristed issues or the strap itself? Hmmmm 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MARATHON&ALLOTHERS (Mar 24, 2009)

TSH said:


> Say what you want about Doxa, but none of my 3 Doxas (or *Seikos* lol) have anything like that, and I mean even remo-o-o-tely anything like this:
> View attachment 15815389


Seiko QC, thanks for the best laugh I've had so far this year.


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

Dino7 said:


> Got mine in yesterday , very impressed
> 
> Think I got lucky as well as spoke to the online chat requesting an isofrane , got delivered on the tropic with the isofrane and 2 NATO's as well !
> 
> ...


I really like that bracelet on the watch, what is it?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

micky67 said:


> I really like that bracelet on the watch, what is it?


thanks , it's an old strapcode one


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

#302 checking in


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

It’s like Synchron hates me! Lol. Still waiting (im)patiently on shipping info. Great pics you guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

My watch was delivered today. 
I love the watch too. 
However, I changed the basic strap to the green isofrane strap, and I informed the contents by chat and even confirmed the order form, but it was a gray tropic strap. 
I hope that the synchron can properly reflect the requirements.
The combination of a maranez bracelet and a 1.3mm spring bar puts it nicely.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

#306 checking in.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

admit-to-im said:


> What color are the Natos that it came with?


Mine came on a black Iso(requested green) with od green and black nato.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

MaBr said:


> I got grey and black. Don't know if everyone receives the same colors though.


Did you get the SS or PVD watch?


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

Need some black spring bars


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

ed335d said:


> Need some black spring bars


Looks great on the mesh


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

nervexpro55 said:


> Did you get the SS or PVD watch?


I've got the the steel version. 👍


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

223 arrived today


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Got shipping notification!!! PVD baby!!! Let the adventure begin!!!!


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

#128 just got delivered. Thank you Synchron team! I had asked for a Black Iso instead of the tropic but it came on the tropic, with an Anthracite Iso and the two nato straps. Like it on the tropic so will wear it this way for a while.

Regards,

Ren

quick pic of the goodies! My bezel aligns perfectly its just the angle of the pic. Stickers still on in the pic.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TSH said:


> But seriously, you're allowed to totally insult Doxas management, name calling sometimes, almost daily. And I am not allowed to post (probably just one off, ok) completely defective dial and hands and speculate where the watch is made that has no country of origin anywhere on the watch or paperwork? Go figure... I am no Doxa fan, by the way.


While I don't agree with some of your post, I do agree with your assessment of Dr. Miller. He has become obviously biased against the current Doxa management (maybe for good reason) and is almost troll-ish now in his constant anti-Doxa ranting.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

2500M_Sub said:


> #128 just got delivered. Thank you Synchron team! I had asked for a Black Iso instead of the tropic but it came on the tropic, with an Anthracite Iso and the two nato straps. Like it on the tropic so will wear it this way for a while.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


They're really taking care of people on the strap side. The occasional post with an extra isofrane / tropic is great. The inclusion of the NATO straps is also awesome!


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

tacit said:


> They're really taking care of people on the strap side. The occasional post with an extra isofrane / tropic is great. The inclusion of the NATO straps is also awesome!


Yeah, I totally did not expect it. So glad I pulled the trigger on this and the extra goodies have made the experience all the more better.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

I've got so say having been following this thread from early on that I'm very impressed with Synchron's support team and the way they've handled this launch. Very nice!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

ed335d said:


> Need some black spring bars


May I ask where you'd get this shark mesh from?
I'm looking for an (non chinese) 316L with flatten links on one side and an quality (is it called milled?) folding clasp. All this without the H-Link-Style 

So, no easy way... In fact I used to search for hours with no success 

btw: this combo is looking perfect to me


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

All these extra goodies that are coming in the boxes really makes this one of the best deals in the watch world. It is not going unnoticed, generous is the word!

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Is anyone able to put the nato end back threw the keepers mine is to tight?









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

devmartin said:


> Is anyone able to put the nato end back threw the keepers mine is to tight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried going the other way (inside)?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Actually I agree with you both and have realized I was becoming an obnoxious git. But that has stopped. Read the last Doxa review I did a couple of weeks ago. I was positively complimentary on occasions to the management.

SUB 300T - SUB 1200T (doxa300t.com)

I was initially disgusted at how the whole end of the Marei era went down and I placed myself in something I wasn't involved in because Rick is my long time friend. I was really pissed that the new Management's announcement almost made it sound like Rick was doing something wrong and they never even did a perfunctory: Thanks to Rick Marei and all the best etc. The fact that subsequent Jan Edocs interviews made it sound like he was the guy responsible for bringing Doxa back..... well, I was somewhat vocal and for that I apologize because it's none of my business.

However, what I won't stop doing is calling out the management if they make what I consider bad calls. For example, go look at the history section on the Doxa site. What do you see? A picture of Jan Edocs, who has done nothing that has been successful? Now the changes may work (Carbon, C-Graph, 200, retail distribution) but it will be a couple of years before we know if they succeed or not. What don't you see? Anything at all to do with Clive Cussler. Never mind Rick Marei, its a given there wont be anything on him but if one man deserves the credit for keeping the Doxa SUB flame alive it is Dr Clive Cussler. Not a feckin mention. But again, hey, maybe it just matters to me. I once quit a job because I wrote the feasibility study for an Chinese Joint venture operation and my boss took it, put his name on it and sent it to the CEO. I'm a bit vocal when I see, what I consider, people not getting credit for what they did or others trying to take the credit for it. My ex boss did the same thing again and ended up getting sacked. I guess justice had it way in the end.

Anyway, for those that still think I'm a troll, I'm sorry you feel that way. I understand but I think if you look you will see that it has stopped. The new management has never done anything against me. Well other than Romeo being a jerk during the Diving With Legends book. He was supposed to write the foreword but dicked around so much that in the end I had to write it for him, so yea the Romeo Jenny foreword is actually written by me. I love the Doxa brand and have an idea for a design for a new SUB which I think would be a big step forward. I've also contacted them about the books but no response. I'm in the middle of a new review as well.

I want them to succeed and will let history be the judge of the new management's achievements.

So again, yep I apologize for my somewhat less than chivalrous behavior in the past

If I could be pedantic....it is Dr. MillAr not Dr. MillEr

The Millers are the Johnny come lately end of the family tree 



wheelbuilder said:


> While I don't agree with some of your post, I do agree with your assessment of Dr. Miller. He has become obviously biased against the current Doxa management (maybe for good reason) and is almost troll-ish now in his constant anti-Doxa ranting.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

kritameth said:


> Have you tried going the other way (inside)?


Yeah I did neither way could I get it to pass back.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

wheelbuilder said:


> While I don't agree with some of your post, I do agree with your assessment of Dr. Miller. He has become obviously biased against the current Doxa management (maybe for good reason) and is almost troll-ish now in his constant anti-Doxa ranting.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


So the guy that literally wrote the book on Doxa is a troll? Perhaps your fanboi-ish bias is blinding you from a reality perspective? I for one appreciate someone with knowledge outside the organization that has years of background information on the subject matter to share.


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

Goblin77 said:


> May I ask where you'd get this shark mesh from?
> I'm looking for an (non chinese) 316L with flatten links on one side and an quality (is it called milled?) folding clasp. All this without the H-Link-Style
> 
> So, no easy way... In fact I used to search for hours with no success
> ...


 AliExpress, so not non-Chinese I'm afraid.









13.32US $ 35% OFF|High Quarlity 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Black/blue/rose Gold Case - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Unfortunately, I managed to cut out one row of links too many and it's now too tight.


----------



## driggity (Feb 6, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> May I ask where you'd get this shark mesh from?
> I'm looking for an (non chinese) 316L with flatten links on one side and an quality (is it called milled?) folding clasp. All this without the H-Link-Style
> 
> So, no easy way... In fact I used to search for hours with no success
> ...


Strapcode has a 316L black, non-H-link, shark mesh with a milled clasp. But it looks like the links are flattened on both sides and I have no idea where it is from. Which often means it's from China. I'm tempted to order one for my incoming Synchron but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

hooliganjrs said:


> Yeah, I'm seeing a few posters that ordered well after me on 3/10 and some of those were pvd models that have been delivered already? My order had no special notes or requests except for the isofrane (I bought the Tropic separately). There really is no rhyme or logic on the shipping priority - it would seem it's completely random on who gets something shipped whether it be stainless or pvd? Oh well, still holding out for mid April as instructed by chat specialist #65
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, ordered at 9:40 eastern on the 10th, still no shipping...


charger02 said:


> It's like Synchron hates me! Lol. Still waiting (im)patiently on shipping info. Great pics you guys!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, I ordered evening of 3/10, I'm quite frankly not even anxious to get the watch anymore...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Watchout63 said:


> So the guy that literally wrote the book on Doxa is a troll? Perhaps your fanboi-ish bias is blinding you from a reality perspective? I for one appreciate someone with knowledge outside the organization that has years of background information on the subject matter to share.


Lol. Never have, and still don't own a Doxa. Just observation of Dr. Millar through the years. Don't know what to tell you Watchout63 obviously not a Fanboi. Again.....LOL

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Arrived today; very cool watch.

Thanks, Synchron.










One more shot.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Man...I ordered on 3/14...I guess I'll stop refreshing my email inbox every few hours looking for they shipping email loving the pics from everyone who has theirs in hand.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

When FedEx tracking drops off, FlightAware helps out. I found the plane with my order on it. Glad to see it's in the USA now!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

tacit said:


> When FedEx tracking drops off, FlightAware helps out. I found the plane with my order on it. Glad to see it's in the USA now!
> 
> View attachment 15817544


Judging by FedEx tracker that I received, it appears that we have orders on the same Memphis Tenn. flight.


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

Michael 808 said:


> Yep, ordered at 9:40 eastern on the 10th, still no shipping...
> 
> Me too, I ordered evening of 3/10, I'm quite frankly not even anxious to get the watch anymore...


I ordered 10th march also and no shipping yet, I did also purchase the pvd on 14th march but I hope they are not holding my order to combine. If anything I should be rewarded for buying 2 , not punished? Or.. maybe I should be punished?


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

ed335d said:


> AliExpress, so not non-Chinese I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply 
Found that one before, but in the shop-pictures there was no indication for flatten links.
May I ask what's your impression about the "coating"?

Serveral years ago I had a similar cheap black shark mesh, where the black coating was more of a painting. It was a easy way to scratch it.

Is this one more resistant? 
Found a similar one on ebay, which is indicated as 316L


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

tacit said:


> When FedEx tracking drops off, FlightAware helps out. I found the plane with my order on it. Glad to see it's in the USA now!
> 
> View attachment 15817544


Oh wow, I think mines on that same plane too. 😂


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

For those who are interested in a little comparison regarding size of different watches:


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Orange mania


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

tacit said:


> When FedEx tracking drops off, FlightAware helps out. I found the plane with my order on it. Glad to see it's in the USA now!
> 
> View attachment 15817544


I did the same thing using Flightradar24. I followed it into the US at Newark, then on its next leg to Memphis.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Trying mine on a old Seiko rubber .


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

TSH said:


> But seriously, you're allowed to totally insult Doxas management, name calling sometimes, almost daily. And I am not allowed to post (probably just one off, ok) completely defective dial and hands and speculate where the watch is made that has no country of origin anywhere on the watch or paperwork? Go figure... I am no Doxa fan, by the way.





wheelbuilder said:


> While I don't agree with some of your post, I do agree with your assessment of Dr. Miller. He has become obviously biased against the current Doxa management (maybe for good reason) and is almost troll-ish now in his constant anti-Doxa ranting.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk





Flyingdoctor said:


> Actually I agree with you both and have realized I was becoming an obnoxious git. But that has stopped. Read the last Doxa review I did a couple of weeks ago. I was positively complimentary on occasions to the management.
> 
> SUB 300T - SUB 1200T (doxa300t.com)
> 
> ...





Watchout63 said:


> So the guy that literally wrote the book on Doxa is a troll? Perhaps your fanboi-ish bias is blinding you from a reality perspective? I for one appreciate someone with knowledge outside the organization that has years of background information on the subject matter to share.


By his own admission, he hasn't been a disinterested party on this thread.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

# 203 checking in from Gothenburg. Love it!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

fellini212 said:


> By his own admission, he hasn't been a disinterested party on this thread.


I'm the guy who posted about the Maranez BOR being the perfect fit for the military. I have a prototype case not the final version of the watch so I can't comment on it. I'm definitely not disinterested.

I called out a chap for what I considered fairly poor choose of words in his criticism (Chinese made and sweat shop). He may not think they are offensive but given that Synchron prides itself in the Military being made in Europe, it certainly was bad form. The response was to criticize me over my DOXA comments.

But people are at liberty to say what they want. I don't consider anything people have said to be personal. All is fair in love and watch forum posts


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

2500M_Sub said:


> #128 just got delivered. Thank you Synchron team! I had asked for a Black Iso instead of the tropic but it came on the tropic, with an Anthracite Iso and the two nato straps. Like it on the tropic so will wear it this way for a while.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


Do you find the Tropic or Isofrane more comfortable?


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

charger02 said:


> Do you find the Tropic or Isofrane more comfortable?


I haven't tried it on the Iso yet,so not sure. But I imagine it would be just as comfortable.

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Ordered on the evening of Mar 10, and still no shipping info.

Going from anxious, to frustrated.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

gruntmedik said:


> Ordered on the evening of Mar 10, and still no shipping info.
> 
> Going from anxious, to frustrated.


Be patient amigo, you should be getting it very soon. I ordered around 3:30pm on 3/10 and I got my ship notification this past Friday. FX tracking shows a delivery by 10:30am tomorrow morning. I'll bet dollars to donuts you'll get your ship confirmation next week 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Had to try it out - I've it lying in my drawer in non-correct lugwidth unfortunately


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

gruntmedik said:


> Ordered on the evening of Mar 10, and still no shipping info.
> 
> Going from anxious, to frustrated.


Hi, all orders were received on the 10th of March, we are shipping 10 pieces per day now, so a few hours difference in placing the order mean a few weeks difference in shipping


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Synchron said:


> Hi, all orders were received on the 10th of March, we are shipping 10 pieces per day now, so a few hours difference in placing the order mean a few weeks difference in shipping


10 per day doesn't seem very efficient.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

All y'all don't need to worry about receiving your unless I get mine before you do. I ordered at 2300 EST on the 10th. One of the last I'm sure. Looking forward to a late summer treat when it finally comes!


----------



## mangotti (Feb 9, 2006)

gruntmedik said:


> 10 per day doesn't seem very efficient.


Got to be patient. They were all sold at pre-order prices, didn't even make it to regular purchase price point.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

drmdwebb said:


> All y'all don't need to worry about receiving your unless I get mine before you do. I ordered at 2300 EST on the 10th. One of the last I'm sure. Looking forward to a late summer treat when it finally comes!


I ordered mine on the 17th so I wouldn't say you're one of the last....


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Fergfour said:


> I ordered mine on the 17th so I wouldn't say you're one of the last....


Prolly not, but I ordered SS--and I was probably one of the last of those.


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

Now in Spain, spectacular !!!!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Errrrrrrrrrrr... Let's hope it's not phantom stock cause I just placed an order for the stainless steel.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Goblin77 said:


> For me also great on a nato-strap. Wearability is also quite nice


Which strap is this, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Just ordered mine!


----------



## phooi (Mar 16, 2021)

Slant said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrr... Let's hope it's not phantom stock cause I just placed an order for the stainless steel.


It's not. These are likely cancellations or returns. Congrats on securing one!


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

BobMartian said:


> Just ordered mine!


Better check your bank account, something tells me you can't cover that total lol

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Also, regarding shipping times, Synchron previously stated all remaining watches were being shipped and at that time, at an average of 7 per day my math worked out to be mid may for all deliveries. Just an estimate but I would say most everyone will have their watch by early to mid May. Not a bad wait if you expect that as the outcome.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

charger02 said:


> Do you find the Tropic or Isofrane more comfortable?


Okay so I swapped out the tropic for the Iso this morning, just as comfortable I would say. Also, so glad they sent me the anthracite instead of the black, its subtle but looks cool. Think it will live on the Iso for a while, just looks right on the watch.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Wrighthm27 said:


> Also, regarding shipping times, Synchron previously stated all remaining watches were being shipped and at that time, at an average of 7 per day my math worked out to be mid may for all deliveries. Just an estimate but I would say most everyone will have their watch by early to mid May. Not a bad wait if you expect that as the outcome.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


Considering mine was originally designated for June I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

kritameth said:


> Considering mine was originally designated for June I'm a happy camper.


Yeah it was towards the end of March and I believe they said the following week they were starting to ship the remaining 400. Some people will probably be surprised it comes early and some will inevitably be upset to wait a month or more having ordered hours later than the people we are getting to see pictures from now.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

2500M_Sub said:


> Okay so I swapped out the tropic for the Iso this morning, just as comfortable I would say. Also, so glad they sent me the anthracite instead of the black, its subtle but looks cool. Think it will live on the Iso for a while, just looks right on the watch.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


Looks awesome! I've got a a stainless with an Isorane and Tropic on order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Cannot over emphasize how perfect the BOR goes with this case. Congrats to those who are making them work. The look is really, really, handsome. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Retina said:


> spectacular !!!!


BOR is made for this watch, absolutely superb.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

kritameth said:


> Which strap is this, if you don't mind sharing?


Of course.... here you go:
"Premium Nato" from Singular Straps
Comfortable for me, because this shop is located in the EU, as I am.

They're quite similar to the toxic-natos which are sadly no longer available.


----------



## seanggu (Apr 22, 2006)

I almost ordered one but am glad I didn’t. Two reasons:
They do not appear to be Swiss made
I prefer to purchase Doxa brand Army which IMHO more true to the original


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

@Synchron I love you!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you! My SYNMIL PVD (#191), ordered at 0700 EST on 10 March, arrived around noon on 8 April! Turns out I may be the ONLY person out there who DIDN'T want mine to arrive too quickly, because I was headed off on a mini-vacation and FedEx tracking indicated it would arrive a few hours after my departure from the DC area to Orlando. I even completed a "vacation hold" with FedEx, hoping they would delay until I returned. No such luck! I received the delivery notice a short while after landing in Orlando. While I was initially concerned the box would be snatched by some ne'er-do-well from my doorstep while I was out of town, I arrived home shortly before midnight on the 11th to find the box still there! I savored the moment for a good while before pulling out my trusty Chris Reeve Sebenza 21 to welcome that beautiful baby SYNMIL PVD into my world! Packaging was superb, but what hit me even more was how much more incredible the piece looked and felt in hand than I had expected. Sure, I already expected it to be amazing! But, it is far more! To me, it is perfect! The look, the feel, the weight, the audible ticking of the movement (Edit: and the LUME!!!) as it sits here next to me on my nightstand as I write this... simply sublime! Oh; and get this! Synchron must have decided I deserved to win the Synchron Military lottery, because they shipped my "Black Beauty" (yes, I named her) to me with four pairs of shoes: the ISO strap, two NATOs... AND a freakin' Tropic strap to boot! What?!? @Synchron , you must have heard I'm a MAJOR strap freak!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

seanggu said:


> I almost ordered one but am glad I didn't. Two reasons:
> They do not appear to be Swiss made
> I prefer to purchase Doxa brand Army which IMHO more true to the original


The Synchron Military is designed, and assembled and in Switzerland, final QC is also carried out in Switzerland, the movement is a genuine Swiss Made ETA 2824-2 but due to the fact that case is made in Europe and the cost of manufacturing of the case is higher than the cost of assembly and the movement together, the watch doesn't qualify for the Swiss Made label which suggests that 60% of the cost involved in manufacturing are spent in Switzerland.
This is the irony with these laws, if the case was made in Far East, the watch would have qualified as "Swiss Made".


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

This is an official note about the current Synchron Military order status;

Current status:
The entire edition of 250 stainless steel and 250 black Synchron Military is sold out. The stainless steel model was sold out on the same day of the announcement and the black edition 3 days after the announcement.

Shipping:
Orders are being shipped daily in small batches of 5-10 pieces. Shipping is restricted and affected by the COVID19 Lockdown and the shipping capacity cannot be increased until the end of the lockdown on April 18th. If you placed your order for the stainless steel model, your shipping date could be anywhere between End of March and late June depending on when the order was placed on the day of the announcement.

Availability: 
If Synchron receives a cancellations for non shipped order, the system will add the cancelled order back to stock and will change the status to "back order". This is done automatically. So, if you see the back order button, then there is 1 piece available to order from.

Until now there has been no returns, so in the unlikely case there will be any, those will be renewed and offered at a 5% discount and marked as such in the system. Returns are not being offered in the system as new watch even if they were unopened and in new condition.

Straps:
Only black / grey ISOfrane's and Tropic's are available in the delivery scope. Other colors are not, but can be additionally ordered at a 25% discount for SYNCHRON Military owners.

Shipping:
The Synchron Military ships in random order, the watch comes in the Aluminum Synchron tube. A warranty card is in the tube. The instruction manual is only available on the website: Operations Manual - Synchron Watches


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

seanggu said:


> I almost ordered one but am glad I didn't. Two reasons:
> They do not appear to be Swiss made
> I prefer to purchase Doxa brand Army which IMHO more true to the original


I´m deeply grateful to you, thanks to the fact that you decided not to buy I was extremely lucky to be able to buy my SS, I love you. Please do it again in the next model


----------



## MARATHON&ALLOTHERS (Mar 24, 2009)

seanggu said:


> I almost ordered one but am glad I didn't. Two reasons:
> They do not appear to be Swiss made
> I prefer to purchase Doxa brand Army which IMHO more true to the original


"Ouch"


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Got my Fedex info on Friday for a PVD ordered on the 12th March.

Meant to be delivered today but the tracking still states it's awaiting collection in Austria so I doubt that's happening

Can't wait to see it in the metal


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

seanggu said:


> I almost ordered one but am glad I didn't. Two reasons:
> They do not appear to be Swiss made
> I prefer to purchase Doxa brand Army which IMHO more true to the original


How is the Doxa one more true to the original? They haven't released anything but a supposed "prototype dial picture" so not sure how you would know it to be more true...

Unless you have some leaked pictures and in that case do share!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Synchron said:


> This is an official note about the current Synchron Military order status;
> 
> Straps:
> Only black / grey ISOfrane's and Tropic's are available in the delivery scope. *Other colors *are not, but* can be *additionally *ordered at a 25% discount for SYNCHRON Military owners*.


Oh hell yes! I've got my SYNMIL PVD on the Yellow ISO that shipped with my Doxa Poseidon re-reissue and that pairing is all sorts of sweet! It works for the honeybee🐝, after all! I'll also try it out on my Green ISO later today, but I already know that color is a near perfect a pairing from the shots I've seen here on this thread. In the name of science 😉, I'm going to have to order up several more ISO straps in other colors. Think I'll start with *Orange* (unfortunately I only have the ISO orange in 22mm at the moment), *Anthracite*, *Light Grey*, *Coffee*, *Turquoise*, and one or two of the three blues you carry (Royal Blue and Navy perhaps?). On the chat with Agent 65 right now to figure out how to get that 25% discount! Agent 65 says she'll check for me and send me an email ASAP.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Jacques Gudé said:


> @Synchron
> ...but what hit me even more was how much more incredible the piece looked and felt in hand than I had expected. Sure, I already expected it to be amazing! But, it is far more! To me, it is perfect! The look, the feel, the weight...


Nailed it!


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

I just got a shipping notification. Ordered PVD on the 12th. I wasn’t really sure about this watch but after all these posts I’m very excited for this piece!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Goblin77 said:


> Of course.... here you go:
> "Premium Nato" from Singular Straps
> Comfortable for me, because this shop is located in the EU, as I am.
> 
> They're quite similar to the toxic-natos which are sadly no longer available.


Thank you @Goblin77, might have to order one when mine arrives, the color combo is fantastic.



seanggu said:


> I almost ordered one but am glad I didn't. Two reasons:
> They do not appear to be Swiss made
> I prefer to purchase Doxa brand Army which IMHO more true to the original


Ignorance is bliss. Carry on.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

#99 checking in - fresh off the FX truck! Alright, what's the secret for getting the blue stuff off the crown 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

hooliganjrs said:


> #99 checking in - fresh off the FX truck! Alright, what's the secret for getting the blue stuff off the crown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toothpick. And congrats!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you sir!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

hooliganjrs said:


> #99 checking in - fresh off the FX truck! Alright, what's the secret for getting the blue stuff off the crown
> 
> 
> 
> ...





uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15822005
> 
> 
> View attachment 15822006


Grats to both! Great shots and it's exciting to see so many start to get them on this thread!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Even better on EO. Isofrane is nice but adds a lot of chunk
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## phooi (Mar 16, 2021)

Synchron said:


> This is an official note about the current Synchron Military order status;
> 
> Current status:
> The entire edition of 250 stainless steel and 250 black Synchron Military is sold out. The stainless steel model was sold out on the same day of the announcement and the black edition 3 days after the announcement.
> ...


How can synchron military owners get the 25% discount on straps? Will there be a special code sent to owners? Thanks!


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

mattcantwin said:


> Nailed it!


Very nice combo. Who makes that strap?


----------



## phooi (Mar 16, 2021)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Oh hell yes! I've got my SYNMIL PVD on the Yellow ISO that shipped with my Doxa Poseidon re-reissue and that pairing is all sorts of sweet! It works for the honeybee🐝, after all! I'll also try it out on my Green ISO later today, but I already know that color is a near perfect a pairing from the shots I've seen here on this thread. In the name of science 😉, I'm going to have to order up several more ISO straps in other colors. Think I'll start with *Orange* (unfortunately I only have the ISO orange in 22mm at the moment), *Anthracite*, *Light Grey*, *Coffee*, *Turquoise*, and one or two of the three blues you carry (Royal Blue and Navy perhaps?). On the chat with Agent 65 right now to figure out how to get that 25% discount! Agent 65 says she'll check for me and send me an email ASAP.


how about some wrist shots with those straps? Thanks!


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

hooliganjrs said:


> Even better on EO. Isofrane is nice but adds a lot of chunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's superb!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

#250 just arrived!!!! I haven't gotten to play with it, but so far, initial impressions, it looks like a lot of fun!!! PVD on Isofrane with one Nato strap. Going to wear it a little bit and snap some wrist shots  Thank you Synchron. Winding feels good, everything seems cool. Going to throw it on my time grapher (just for fun)

Looks like a fat little beast of fun


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

Been lurking on this thread for a few weeks now. Mine arrived this morning and I'm thrilled with the watch.

































@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

Showed up this AM on an anthracite Iso, which I am grateful for as this is a hefty little guy which the Iso helps stabilize without needed to be strapped in very tight. I have one of the tropic straps and it is v flexible but a heavy watch flops all around unless I've set it just about as tight as can be.

Anyhow, this is very finely assembled at first glance. Haven't pull out the loupe but I can say that earlier pictures sharing cruddy looking hands and date window finishes are nothing like the clean work I am seeing here. Starting to think that picture in question was primarily due to image degradation.

As per the serial sequence, that does seem like it was entirely randomized. Ordered at about 10AM PDT on March 10th and 002/500 was the number I pulled out of the hat 🙈 🎩0️⃣0️⃣2️⃣✨


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

phooi said:


> how about some wrist shots with those straps? Thanks!


Absolutely! I'll post one later today after work, first to my Instagram feed @NotoriousBDP and the to WUS and FB. I'll wear this baby for several days (probably more) while working my way through a bunch of each straps with one different one each day. I've also got a few straps still on the way in from custom strap maker Josip at Diaboliq I'm really looking forward to pairing with this piece as well, including one we're just starting to design right now. Like others have noted in this thread, the SYNMIL (both PVD and SS) is a strap lover's dream mannequin, and almost anything (maybe even anything?) goes!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

hooliganjrs said:


> *Even better on EO*. Isofrane is nice but adds a lot of chunk


Very, very nice! And, yes, EO is a great strap, indeed!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

So I thought I'd share some strap info with the folks still waiting for their orders to arrive. Keep in mind, this is subjective and my opinion only regarding a 7.25 inch wrist.

Solid strap choices - Isofrane: looks great but makes the Military feel bigger than it really is. I received the anthracite version. Tropic: I ordered the anthracite version separately, but it didn't make it with my order. I suspect this strap will also look great but without the bulk of the Isofrane. Erikas Original: IMO - the best looking and most comfy of what I have tried so far. My Synchron will be wearing these shoes for awhile. Single pass zulus: another great option if you like the EO straps. BOR bracelet: this looks like the best bracelet for this watch but it looks like Maranez is all out for now - secretly hoping Synchron makes their own version to keep it all in-house/OEM.

Not so solid strap choices - Natos: hate to say it, but the SM is a thick b%$*# and the extra fabric does not do any favors which is a shame. The Synchron natos are top notch but it just makes the SM a big ole' fatty.

Anyways, just thought I'd share. Hang tough for the folks still waiting!
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Mine came in today as well. Isofrane is a little bulky for my tastes, so I threw it on a Prometheus Design Werx Nato!


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

hooliganjrs said:


> So I thought I'd share some strap info with the folks still waiting for their orders to arrive. Keep in mind, this is subjective and my opinion only regarding a 7.25 inch wrist.
> 
> Solid strap choices - Isofrane: looks great but makes the Military feel bigger than it really is. I received the anthracite version. Tropic: I ordered the anthracite version separately, but it didn't make it with my order. I suspect this strap will also look great but without the bulk of the Isofrane. Erikas Original: IMO - the best looking and most comfy of what I have tried so far. My Synchron will be wearing these shoes for awhile. Single pass zulus: another great option if you like the EO straps. BOR bracelet: this looks like the best bracelet for this watch but it looks like Maranez is all out for now - secretly hoping Synchron makes their own version to keep it all in-house/OEM.
> 
> ...


Emailed Maranez to ask when they would have bracelets in stock and I got a response this morning; 3 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Tropics


----------



## Tottett (Apr 12, 2021)

Ludi said:


> Tropics
> 
> View attachment 15822628


Nice combo 👍🏻
Can't wait to pair my Synchron PVD with my Aquastar 😍


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

I hate that I get so happy over material things sometimes, but this is just a great package to receive. I ordered both mainly because I thought they both looked awesome, but I also simply couldn't decide between one or another. I decided I'd rather have both and love one then make the wrong choice. Everything came safe and sound packed well. I really love these canisters with the foam inside as a unique box option. As everyone else has reported, I got two nato straps per watch and I will definitely be experimenting with these soon.

I originally asked for one watch to come on a black tropic and the other to come on black isofrane. However, I am 100% happy that request didn't go through all the way because I'm obsessed with the isofrane straps on both of these. They did throw in an extra green tropic strap that looks great and I will be trying that on the PVD model at some point. All in-all, this is one of the best packages I've received and everything came perfectly.










When I opened the packages, I immediately thought of how great both of these watches look. I have just about no complaints whatsoever. Mine came perfect in every way and had me saying "Damn, these were only $1k a piece?". I have been on a long-time hunt for a dive watch and when I saw this Synchron Military drop, I thought this could be it.

For me, the PVD black Synchron Military is the absolutely perfect dive watch I've been searching for. I like the stainless model as well, but I can immediately tell that the PVD will get almost all the wrist time devoted to dive watches. The finish is absolutely pristine and the PVD work on the case is some of the best I've seen (if not, the best). The bezel action is perfect, crown adjustments are very solid, and the overall scale of the watch is spot on. Generally I'm not a fan of aged lume, but I wouldn't change a thing here. All in all, it's damn-near my version of a perfect dive watch. I will give the Stainless a chance, but man, it's going to be hard to take the PVD off. Thank you @Synchron for great package, extras, and the beautiful watches.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

charger02 said:


> Emailed Maranez to ask when they would have bracelets in stock and I got a response this morning; 3 months.


Glad I ordered a while back. Still haven't had a chance to mail it off to have it PVD/DLC'ed. Guess I better get to it!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

tacit said:


> *For me, the PVD black Synchron Military is the absolutely perfect dive watch I've been searching for. *I like the stainless model as well, but *I can immediately tell that the PVD will get almost all the wrist time* devoted to dive watches. *The finish is absolutely pristine and the PVD work on the case is some of the best I've seen (if not, the best).* The bezel action is perfect, crown adjustments are very solid, and the overall scale of the watch is spot on. *Generally I'm not a fan of aged lume, but I wouldn't change a thing here. *All in all, *it's damn-near my version of a perfect dive watch.* I will give the Stainless a chance, but man, it's going to be hard to take the PVD off. Thank you @Synchron for great package, extras, and the beautiful watches.


Congrats! That PVD is the $h1t, isn't it?!? That's EXACTLY why I ordered PVD. I knew there was NO way the SS would see much (if any wrist time) and decided to spend the extra $1k I "saved" by not buying both on custom straps with DLC hardware!! LOL!


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

hooliganjrs said:


> So I thought I'd share some strap info with the folks still waiting for their orders to arrive. Keep in mind, this is subjective and my opinion only regarding a 7.25 inch wrist.
> 
> Solid strap choices - Isofrane: looks great but makes the Military feel bigger than it really is. I received the anthracite version. Tropic: I ordered the anthracite version separately, but it didn't make it with my order. I suspect this strap will also look great but without the bulk of the Isofrane. Erikas Original: IMO - the best looking and most comfy of what I have tried so far. My Synchron will be wearing these shoes for awhile. Single pass zulus: another great option if you like the EO straps. BOR bracelet: this looks like the best bracelet for this watch but it looks like Maranez is all out for now - secretly hoping Synchron makes their own version to keep it all in-house/OEM.
> 
> ...


Y'all are killin me!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Finally found a down-side to the watch...

I don't feel like wearing anything else.


Good thing honeymoons ultimately end (just ask my wife).


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

@Synchron I really don't want to be a complainer, and I'm quite content to wait for my watch to come, if it ever does 

But, could you explain how people who ordered the PVD on the 14th have already received their watch (see an earlier post in this thread), but people who ordered the SS on the 10th have yet to receive theirs?

I would think you would prioritize orders by date placed, irrespective of whether it was SS or PVD.

Can you explain?


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

Jayemmgee said:


> Been lurking on this thread for a few weeks now. Mine arrived this morning and I'm thrilled with the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah that looks good! I sat on my thumbs when these rolled out and missed the steel, so I settled for the black coated (did we ever find out if it was pvd or dlc?). The black is no slouch, but your pics and the others are making me pinch myself for dawdling.
Finally got my tracking# today too, can't wait.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

MegaloMajik said:


> Ah that looks good! I sat on my thumbs when these rolled out and missed the steel, so I settled for the black coated (did we ever find out if it was pvd or dlc?). The black is no slouch, but your pics and the others are making me pinch myself for dawdling.
> Finally got my tracking# today too, can't wait.


Several pages ago, I posted about contacting the Synchron chat line and they told me it was a new variant of black PVD, not DLC.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Haven't come across any shots of the SYNMIL ? PVD on a yellow ? ISOfrane so...


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Congrats! That PVD is the $h1t, isn't it?!? That's EXACTLY why I ordered PVD. I knew there was NO way the SS would see much (if any wrist time) and decided to spend the extra $1k I "saved" by not buying both on custom straps with DLC hardware!! LOL!


Absolutely. The PVD is king of the two for me. But, the Stainless is a beautiful watch as well. I am pretty sure it's a situation where you can't go wrong.


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

drmdwebb said:


> @Synchron I really don't want to be a complainer, and I'm quite content to wait for my watch to come, if it ever does
> 
> But, could you explain how people who ordered the PVD on the 14th have already received their watch (see an earlier post in this thread), but people who ordered the SS on the 10th have yet to receive theirs?
> 
> ...


I ordered my pvd on the 12th and I finally got the tracking today, it's a bit confusing but I assume they have some method all the same.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I agree with Tacit that the PVD/DLC coating on this watch is fantastic. I can't find a flaw anywhere on my watch. There is no unevenness, no nothing that can be found wrong with how it was applied. I am, however, wearing mine as a daily beater to give it some character. I'm not going to destroy the watch, but looking to add a few scuffs and scrapes during the course of normal wear. We will see how hard that is to do with this coating.


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

So, this happened today #176/500


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

drmdwebb said:


> @Synchron I really don't want to be a complainer, and I'm quite content to wait for my watch to come, if it ever does
> 
> But, could you explain how people who ordered the PVD on the 14th have already received their watch (see an earlier post in this thread), but people who ordered the SS on the 10th have yet to receive theirs?
> 
> ...


I thought they said they're shipping at random order not sequentially. I think that would explain why some late orders are being shipped earlier than early orders.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

clarencek said:


> I thought they said they're shipping at random order not sequentially. I think that would explain why some late orders are being shipped earlier than early orders.


Random serial number, I believe. I'm not sure about random order. Most of the people who received the earliest also ordered the earliest.


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

My #159 says Hello. THANK YOU VERY MUCH @Synchron for a superb watch and for your willingness to make some order changes. I made some detail photos to compare it with my Doxa Poseidon and it´s not bad at all for a half-price watch


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

#233 is checking in. Arrived yesterday, 1 dog already down...










Also, I think I have few ultimate combos for funky summer:



























And one for cold winter









Apology for the buckles. Need to find some PVD ones.

Thanks @Synchron for this great watch.


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice Andy. What’s the blue racing style strap?


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Have not seen such a fanfare for a while now and i am glad a pull the trigger for both! Now can synchron also come up with a nice Polo-Shirt for this insanely cool reissue? Make it PVD color as well   i am sure will also be a sell out!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

calv1n said:


> Very nice Andy. What's the blue racing style strap?


It is this one from cheapestnato:









Tropic Sport 2.0 Petrol


Tropic rubber watch bands made from an authentic 1960´s mold. We have many models and colors in stock. Fast worldwide shipping.




www.cheapestnatostraps.com





Honestly, looks better than it feels. However for the price it is worth trying.


----------



## lukee (Nov 12, 2010)

Synchron said:


> This is an official note about the current Synchron Military order status;
> 
> Current status:
> The entire edition of 250 stainless steel and 250 black Synchron Military is sold out. The stainless steel model was sold out on the same day of the announcement and the black edition 3 days after the announcement.
> ...


Thank you for the official update, however I was advised that Synchron shipping numbers were being doubled. I was provided this advice upon inquiring on the online chat forum at least one week ago as of the date of this post.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

PVD still available as of 10:47AM EST 13APR21.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Stainless model was giving me the side eye all day in my office, so I'll give it a try today.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Yes, true once the lockdown is over, which has just been extended again to May 2nd


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

The watch is great for camera...


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Arrived and very nice it is too


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndyAaron said:


> #233 is checking in. Arrived yesterday, 1 dog already down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

What's the bright green strap?


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

The green with Stainless is likely my new favorite combination.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

tacit said:


> The green with Stainless is likely my new favorite combination.
> 
> View attachment 15824761


Congrats on the big arrival @tacit! They're both stunning, and on your wrist it's perfection. Just curious, do you mean favorite strap combo, or favorite combo overall, i.e. more than the PVD?


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

kritameth said:


> Congrats on the big arrival @tacit! They're both stunning, and on your wrist it's perfection. Just curious, do you mean favorite strap combo, or favorite combo overall, i.e. more than the PVD?


Thank you!

I still very much love the PVD. However, I will say that the PVD wears smaller on my wrist. It probably boils down to less of a reflection off of the surfaces due to the sleek black PVD coating. The wrist presence of the plain Stainless seems to be better suited for me. As I still live a pandemic hermit lifestyle, I had not ventured outside with both of them until today. Both look phenomenal in natural light, but for me the stainless just sings outside.

Although I requested black tropic, I was given the green tropic shown above. It matches the Jason Heaton photos the day the watch was announced. All I can say is it was no accident his photos featured the green strap. It's remarkably well-suited to the stainless. In my honest opinion, the green tropic doesn't really work on the PVD model, but I'm sure someone will love that combination.

My ever-shifting opinion is siding with the Stainless today on the green tropic and included grey isofrane, but the PVD is still stealth perfection.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

*25% Discount on Straps from Synchron:* For those who saw the post in this threat from @Synchron , thought I'd mention I did reach out to Operator 65 yesterday and was told they'd get back to me on how that works for those of us who have these beautiful watches. As I'm still waiting to hear back, and REALLY want an orange ISO on my SYNMIL PVD yesterday, I popped over to WatchRecon to see if there were any in 20mm in excellent condition available for sale. Lo and behold, I found one for sale by none other than a brother SYNMIL owner, @uvalaw2005 ! Thanks, brother! It's found a good home. If I hear anything more from Operator 65 re the 25% off deal from Synchron, I'll post it here. Cheers!


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Jacques Gudé said:


> *25% Discount on Straps from Synchron:* For those who saw the post in this threat from @Synchron , thought I'd mention I did reach out to Operator 65 yesterday and was told they'd get back to me on how that works for those of us who have these beautiful watches. As I'm still waiting to hear back, and REALLY want an orange ISO on my SYNMIL PVD yesterday, I popped over to WatchRecon to see if there were any in 20mm in excellent condition available for sale. Lo and behold, I found one for sale by none other than a brother SYNMIL owner, @uvalaw2005 ! Thanks, brother! It's found a good home. If I hear anything more from Operator 65 re the 25% off deal from Synchron, I'll post it here. Cheers!


I will definitely jump on a couple straps at 25% off. Looking forward to it.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Jacques Gudé said:


> *25% Discount on Straps from Synchron:* For those who saw the post in this threat from @Synchron , thought I'd mention I did reach out to Operator 65 yesterday and was told they'd get back to me on how that works for those of us who have these beautiful watches. As I'm still waiting to hear back, and REALLY want an orange ISO on my SYNMIL PVD yesterday, I popped over to WatchRecon to see if there were any in 20mm in excellent condition available for sale. Lo and behold, I found one for sale by none other than a brother SYNMIL owner, @uvalaw2005 ! Thanks, brother! It's found a good home. If I hear anything more from Operator 65 re the 25% off deal from Synchron, I'll post it here. Cheers!


Well, former owner. I would have kept the ISO if I'd kept the Synchron. They're a perfect match


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Well, former owner. I would have kept the ISO if I'd kept the Synchron. They're a perfect match


Oh, man! Didn't realize you moved yours on.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Nice!
> 
> What's the bright green strap?


It is some aliexpress rubber strap originally bought for my Garmin watch. I can try to find the link if you are interested.


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

tacit said:


> The green with Stainless is likely my new favorite combination.
> 
> View attachment 15824761


Has anyone noticed that the end of the Tropics where the rubber meets the watch is different on the Tropics supplied with the Military, vs the ones with the Deepstar? Would the 22mm be manufactured different than the 20mm?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

tacit said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I still very much love the PVD. However, I will say that the PVD wears smaller on my wrist. It probably boils down to less of a reflection off of the surfaces due to the sleek black PVD coating. The wrist presence of the plain Stainless seems to be better suited for me. As I still live a pandemic hermit lifestyle, I had not ventured outside with both of them until today. Both look phenomenal in natural light, but for me the stainless just sings outside.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the wonderful insight and photos @tacit, I'm more anxious than ever to finally get mine! I know I'm biased, but I just have to say, the DLC on your wrist is... it's peanut butter and jelly, it's unlimited shrimp for $6.99 at Outback Steakhouse, it's the Hennessey HPE850 on the GT350, it's Jessica Alba scuba diving, you catch the drift! If it looks half as good on my wrist I'll be one happy camper. I keep going back and forth between the two, thought many times about switching, still do actually, but as I prefer the slightly smaller profile of the SUB 300 non-T the DLC might be more my speed after all. And I agree with your assessment on the strap, I think the green is perfect on the SS, but not so much on the DLC. I requested a light grey ISOfrane, keeping my fingers crossed Christmas comes early.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

kritameth said:


> Thank you for the wonderful insight and photos @tacit, I'm more anxious than ever to finally get mine! I know I'm biased, but I just have to say, the DLC on your wrist is... it's peanut butter and jelly, it's unlimited shrimp for $6.99 at Outback Steakhouse, it's the Hennessey HPE850 on the GT350, it's Jessica Alba scuba diving, you catch the drift! If it looks half as good on my wrist I'll be one happy camper. I keep going back and forth between the two, thought many times about switching, still do actually, but as I prefer the slightly smaller profile of the SUB 300 non-T the DLC might be more my speed after all. And I agree with your assessment on the strap, I think the green is perfect on the SS, but not so much on the DLC. I requested a light grey ISOfrane, keeping my fingers crossed Christmas comes early.


Hahaha those comparisons are great. The most accurate comparison to me is Jessica Alba scuba diving obviously.

I'm eager to hear your take on the DLC model when it gets in your hands!

Also, the grey Isofrane is awesome, despite not requesting it, that's what came on my Stainless model. Despite not requesting the green tropic strap, after an afternoon, I am a believer. The Tropic's slender profile is comfortable and makes these divers wear a bit slimmer. Tomorrow I'll venture into NATO territory!


----------



## mangotti (Feb 9, 2006)

Number 215 checking in with the orange Iso


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

Has anyone noticed that the end of the Tropics where the rubber meets the watch is different on the Tropics supplied with the Military, vs the ones with the Deepstar? Would the 22mm be manufactured different than the 20mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Third day, third strap...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

tacit said:


> Stainless model was giving me the side eye all day in my office, so I'll give it a try today.
> 
> View attachment 15824196


I dig the light.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

On a whim, I threw my SYNMIL PVD on an old Doxa ?strap I had lying around. To my surprise, it fit like a glove! The buckle isn't PVD/DLC, but I can totally live with that!


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Jacques Gudé said:


> On a whim, I threw my SYNMIL PVD on an old Doxa strap I had lying around. To my surprise, it fit like a glove! The buckle isn't PVD/DLC, but I can totally live with that!
> 
> View attachment 15825433


Thisssss.. maybe Synchron could bring out a special fitted isofrane for the Mil. It would be this plus some isofrane details/venting. It would be my favorite thing.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Wrighthm27 said:


> Thisssss.. maybe Synchron could bring out a special fitted isofrane for the Mil. It would be this plus some isofrane details/venting. It would be my favorite thing.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


Man, that would be awesome! This strap is already a Rick Marei era creation, so it would make sense on that level as well.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Just got the tracking confirmation. I ordered on 3/14 (although technically 3/13 Alaska time). 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

A quick and dirty photos, in a few days I will do some more serious study, in the style of the official photos








l










Will the Benthos be the next release for the new Aquastar?


----------



## lukee (Nov 12, 2010)

admit-to-im said:


> Just got the tracking confirmation. I ordered on 3/14 (although technically 3/13 Alaska time). 🎉🎉🎉


Congrats. Out of curiosity did you order the black or SS model?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

48 hours on the wrist non-stop and she's only gained +1 second. Perfection (well, close enough for me)!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

lukee said:


> Congrats. Out of curiosity did you order the black or SS model?


Black PVD.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

admit-to-im said:


> Just got the tracking confirmation. I ordered on 3/14 (although technically 3/13 Alaska time). 🎉🎉🎉


Thats weird I ordered my Stainless on the 3/10/21 still no tracking....oh well at least I can see all the great strap being shown here to get ideas.


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

Today I put it on the classic Erikas and it looks really military









but my favourite is orange tropic, I love this combo


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Thats weird I ordered my Stainless on the 3/10/21 still no tracking....oh well at least I can see all the great strap being shown here to get ideas.


I've asked @Synchron to explain why people who ordered after 3/10 are receiving their watches before people who ordered on 3/10. It appears those who ordered after are all PVD, while those who ordered on 3/10 and are still waiting ordered SS. Nevertheless, an explanation would be nice.

If it were me, I would fill orders based on when they came in, independent of whether it was PVD or SS. But maybe they don't have all the SS yet and can't fill them, or maybe they aren't all assembled. In any case, an explanation would be nice.


----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

hooliganjrs said:


> 48 hours on the wrist non-stop and she's only gained +1 second. Perfection (well, close enough for me)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah mine was +3 sec for the first 24 hours ! pretty happy with that


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

drmdwebb said:


> I've asked @Synchron to explain why people who ordered after 3/10 are receiving their watches before people who ordered on 3/10. It appears those who ordered after are all PVD, while those who ordered on 3/10 and are still waiting ordered SS. Nevertheless, an explanation would be nice.
> 
> If it were me, I would fill orders based on when they came in, independent of whether it was PVD or SS. But maybe they don't have all the SS yet and can't fill them, or maybe they aren't all assembled. In any case, an explanation would be nice.


Please trust that Synchron are doing their best to fulfill shipments in serial order. But sometimes one batch of one type runs out quicker than the other.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Synchron said:


> Please trust that Synchron are doing their best to fulfill shipments in serial order. But sometimes one batch of one type runs out quicker than the other.


As I suspected; thanks for clarifying. My post was in no way meant to be critical--just seeking clarification. It just shows how excited we are to receive this watch! Even after several days weeks of waiting, for me anyway, the excitement has not dimmed.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

drmdwebb said:


> As I suspected; thanks for clarifying. My post was in no way meant to be critical--just seeking clarification. It just shows how excited we are to receive this watch! Even after several days weeks of waiting, for me anyway, the excitement has not dimmed.


Sure, we totally understand this, and we are extremely grateful for this great atmosphere here👍


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Interesting factoid #2 for the day:

What I originally thought was a black chapter ring is actually a nice beefy looking crystal gasket, and there is actually a very narrow steel chapter ring underneath. Very cool! Looking down at the watch or even at a slight angle it appears to be an all black chapter ring

Most folks that have their SM's in possession already know this - just trying to give some news and updates to those still waiting









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure I'll ever tire of trying this black ? beauty out on strap, after strap, after strap...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Not sure I'll ever tire of trying this black  beauty out on strap, after strap, after strap...
> View attachment 15826408


That is a great combo


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

boatswain said:


> That is a great combo


Thank you! I've got three more of the EO MN straps to try with this one, but this one seemed the perfect one to start that EO MN series off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Yesterday's style ended up like this. I'm not mad about it.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Synchron said:


> Please trust that Synchron are doing their best to fulfill shipments in serial order. But sometimes one batch of one type runs out quicker than the other.


My friend ordered his stainless the same time I ordered mine and he is wearing his this week. So looks like Synchron is just shipping them out at random. That's ok just would have been nice to know there is no system in place for orders. I have fun watching the watches listed here and all the great straps that are being combined.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

#288 checking in. Waiting on a Strapcode mesh 20mm tapering to 16mm. I hope it looks good.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Does anyone know where to get 2mm spring bars? All I had laying around for the 20 mm lug width was 1.5 mm and there's enough play to want to swap. I originally got a kit on Amazon, but it seems like 2 mm may be less common. Of course, I could steal them from the ISOFrane strap, but I'd prefer just to order more.


----------



## driggity (Feb 6, 2017)

clarencek said:


> #288 checking in. Waiting on a Strapcode mesh 20mm tapering to 16mm. I hope it looks good.


I can't wait to see it on the Strapcode. I'm really considering picking that up.



tacit said:


> Does anyone know where to get 2mm spring bars?


Otto Frei has them. I haven't bought their 2mm spring bars but have been happy with the other ones I got from them.


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

#221 just arrived. Only problem is that I ordered the tropic and got the iso! Iso's are nice but I've been eager to try out the official tropic. Other than that, still kicking myself in the butt for not getting the steel like I had originally intended. I have a hard time bonding with pvd but hopefully this will grow on me. Definitely a neat watch, I think if I pick out the right strap for my tastes it will feel just right.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

clarencek said:


> #288 checking in. Waiting on a Strapcode mesh 20mm tapering to 16mm. I hope it looks good.


Your hour hand lume appears quite bumpy on the first 2 pics. Is it noticeable while on the wrist?


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

WatchDialOrange said:


> My friend ordered his stainless the same time I ordered mine and he is wearing his this week. So looks like Synchron is just shipping them out at random. That's ok just would have been nice to know there is no system in place for orders. I have fun watching the watches listed here and all the great straps that are being combined.


I ordered the same time as you (stainless), still no shipping either. Had I read and it's entirely possible that I missed it but I would have stepped aside had I known shipping could take over a month.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Slant said:


> Your hour hand lume appears quite bumpy on the first 2 pics. Is it noticeable while on the wrist?


Oh to be honest I didn't notice! But yes it looks bumpy in the pics. I can't tell just looking at it though. 
The watch dial is a lot smaller than I expected so it's hard to see the texture on the hands without zooming in.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Michael 808 said:


> I ordered the same time as you (stainless), still no shipping either. Had I read and it's entirely possible that I missed it but I would have stepped aside had I known shipping could take over a month.


It was and always has been a "pre-order". The original shipping estimation wasn't conservative enough to account for the unpredictable possibility of selling out nearly every watch in 24-48 hours. I'm sure the anticipation was success of the model, but continued and metered, which gives them time for continuous production schedules, QC, and more steps in the chain.

So, because the availability was never to normal order status and everyone's order was placed in "pre-order" or "backorder" I don't see what more you can ask for. It would not make sense for Synchron to simply shove watches out the door as fast as possible right now, skipping over QC processes to simply get it into your hands so that it comes right back. From an earlier post by Synchron, there hasn't been a watch returned thus far because they're doing everything perfectly throughout their process.

Trust their process and be patient. Otherwise, I'm sure someone would be happy to take your place as each order that has been cancelled immediately results in that order being filled by another buyer.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

MegaloMajik said:


> View attachment 15826965
> #221 just arrived. Only problem is that I ordered the tropic and got the iso! Iso's are nice but I've been eager to try out the official tropic. Other than that, still kicking myself in the butt for not getting the steel like I had originally intended. I have a hard time bonding with pvd but hopefully this will grow on me. Definitely a neat watch, I think if I pick out the right strap for my tastes it will feel just right.


When the Synchron buyer discount goes live I will probably order another tropic strap. The green one I got is incredibly comfortable. But, I will say that the black ISOFrane is a perfect match with the PVD. If you're going for shock value, earlier posts featuring the bright orange ISOFrane also look amazing. As you have mentioned, black Tropic would be a great option for the PVD as well.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Got mine on Tuesday, even better than I hoped for! Be patient with the shipping, covid makes things much more challenging and this one is well worth the wait!

Admin Edit, from our rules: 8. _*Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception.* What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

clarencek said:


> #288 checking in. Waiting on a Strapcode mesh 20mm tapering to 16mm. I hope it looks good.


This is exactly what I was looking for. Unfortunately they charge so much $$ for this tapered mesh.

In meanwhile, I ordered a regular shark mesh for testing this style.

So feel free to post much pictures of this combo - at least one person in this thead is lurking for these


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes guys, be patient. You need to consider that there are 500 watches to be shipped. It takes time. I believe that Synchron really focuses on final QC. The watch quality is great for the money and also the movements are regulated. Mine does +2 seconds per day


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

This piece is so much fun to wear


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

023 reporting in. Very happy with this watch!! Size was a concern with an 8.5 inch wrist but the chunky profile and the black bezel makes it work. I tried 1200t Doxas in the past but they just looked silly on me. I asked for a black Isofrane but unfortunately I received the Anthracite which I just don't like. Luckily I had a spare 20mm black Isofrane ?. I also have the Maranez BOR that needs thinner spring bars before I can fit it but I think it will be too thin on my wrist. Might end up flipping bracelet and anthracite Isofrane ?. One thing is certain I'll be keeping the watch!!?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

TSH said:


> Say what you want about Doxa, but none of my 3 Doxas (or Seikos lol) have anything like that, and I mean even remo-o-o-tely anything like this:


The photo you posted is photoshopped and/or the second's hand was replaced or photoshopped too. So, can you please point @Synchron to the source of the photo or the owner of the watch? Synchron hands have a smooth surface unlike what is photoshopped on the photo you posted.


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Third day, third strap...
> 
> View attachment 15825260


omg - amazing (!)


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

K1M_I said:


> Got mine on Tuesday, even better than I hoped for! Be patient with the shipping, covid makes things much more challenging and this one is well worth the wait!
> 
> View attachment 15827444


The white point in this photo really makes the dial shine and look different in a good way---not knocking the actual color of the dial as I like that too...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Synchron said:


> The photo you posted is photoshopped and/or the second's hand was replaced or photoshopped too. So, can you please point @Synchron to the source of the photo or the owner of the watch? Synchron hands have a smooth surface unlike what is photoshopped on the photo you posted.


I'm not arguing against you saying they are replaced or photoshopped but mine has definitely got a textured surface on the hands. It's not a complaint though, I think they are beautiful, but they are not smooth.









Oh my, they are sparkling in all the colors of the rainbow in direct sunlight. Didn't expect that when I took the picture!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

jskane said:


> omg - amazing (!)


Thank you!🙏🏼


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Synchron said:


> The photo... is photoshopped and/or the second's hand was replaced or photoshopped too.


Now THAT makes complete sense!! Not surprised at all, because there is NO way a Rick Marei watch would look like that!


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Synchron said:


> The photo you posted is photoshopped and/or the second's hand was replaced or photoshopped too. So, can you please point @Synchron to the source of the photo or the owner of the watch? Synchron hands have a smooth surface unlike what is photoshopped on the photo you posted.


The photo is from this thread. Who would be photoshoping it and why, I wonder?


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

TSH said:


> The photo is from this thread. Who would be photoshoping it and why, I wonder?
> View attachment 15828049
> 
> 
> View attachment 15828050


The seconds hand looks like its got a nick in it but the rest just looks like a really crappy picture with a lot of ISO-noise. I did a side by side with my picture that's taken with a DSLR and a macro lens. With high ISO and probably a small sensor you often get a lot of artifacts, especially where there are contrasting colors like around the date window.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Yep! You guessed it! Rockin' the SYNMIL PVD ? again, on yet a different strap ? of course!


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Just to put this to bed, here is a photo from the same post, of the same watch, in direct sunlight, there appears to be nothing wrong with the dial. And we have not heard from the owner of this watch.










The original post can be seen here:

New Synchron Military


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I screwed up (nothing new).

Been wearing the watch exclusively on this strap.










I decided to try the watch on some other straps and "struggled" to remove the spring bars...

and ruined the strap in the process.










The spring bars were *NOT the OEM spring bars that came with the watch.*

I decided to leave those in the Isofrane and grab a different pair not realizing they were shoulder-less.

Smarter people would have stopped hacking at things with the spring bar tool and moved on to something else.

Oh well, replacement strap ordered.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

mattcantwin said:


> I screwed up (nothing new).
> 
> Been wearing the watch exclusively on this strap.
> 
> ...


I did the same mistake recently and chose to cut the spring bars. Any thing else seemed like too much for either strap or the lugs to bear.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Synchron said:


> Just to put this to bed, here is a photo from the same post, of the same watch, in direct sunlight, there appears to be nothing wrong with the dial. And we have not heard from the owner of this watch.
> 
> View attachment 15828245
> 
> ...


I'm the owner of this watch and I just took quick photos with my phone. I'm no professional photographer by any means. They were just quick and dirty. The pictures don't do justice on how nice the watch is overall.

However, I currently don't have the watch because I had to send it in for warranty repair because the stem broke on me 2 days into owning it. It's unfortunate, but these things happen. Synchron is taking care of me though.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Tossed the ruined strap, Military now on a Heuerville strap, just need to pick up a PVD buckle.

*







*


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I’m liking the black version from real life pictures. I ordered the steel but sold but brought a black version now as they appear to be on back order


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

It should go without saying that I'm REALLY *Bond*ing with this baby!


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Jacques Gudé said:


> It should go without saying that I'm REALLY *Bond*ing with this baby!


I see what you did there.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

drmdwebb said:


> I see what you did there.


*Just could**n't help* *myself!* ???


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great pics! (this is depressing)

Anyone have any thoughts on the Forstner BOR for the Synchron Military?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

charger02 said:


> Great pics! (this is depressing)
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on the Forstner BOR for the Synchron Military?


Just checked out the bracelet as I hadn't heard of the Forstner BOR? It looks really nice but it all boils down to if you like straight lug bracelets or ones with fitted SEL's to match the case. For me, if the gap is minimal I think I could swing the Forstner but I'm still rocking the EO strap and that works for me (for now )

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Figured I'd check in #266 with a few sloppy celly pict. shared with one of my other silly obsessions.........






























































That's it for now, I'll check in again when I get some suitable straps/bracelets.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Anyone measuring the accuracy of their SynMil yet? Just eyeballing mine from the day I set it last Friday (1 week observation), mine is running about 18 seconds fast over a 7 day period.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

#099 checking in- Mine has been on my wrist since 9:00am Monday non-stop for the most part and only deviated to +1 by Wednesday and as of this morning it's back to +/-0. Absolutely superb time keeping so far!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

I haven't taken mine off in 3 days. It's a beautifully done watch and probably the first that I've seen do antique really well. I could totally buy that this was vintage.

Looking closely, I can also see some unevenness in the lume. But, without a loupe or macro lens it's completely invisible to the naked eye and comparable to many other brands. As long as it doesn't portend some weakness in the lume material down the line, it's not really an issue to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

Orange friday


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Three cheers for the red, white and blue!


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

I received mine a few days ago.
A very good first point is that it is very accurate.
Otherwise, the build quality is excellent. I like its case which has slightly 'titanium' reflections. Also: I was lucky enough to own a Synchron-era Doxa in the early 80s. And this Military model is the one whose case is closest to that of my old Doxa. Its shape is perfect. A big thank you to Rick and Synchron for bringing me back to my youthful years. Well done.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> View attachment 15768088


@DEMO111 : Might you (or anyone else for that matter) know where I might source a set or two of these springbars? The ones that shipped with my SYNMIL PVD are the standard (read: cheap) thin bars that are perfect for the BoR bracelet, but I'd prefer these beefier versions for my watch. I'm guessing these 20mm bars 2mm at the ends, perhaps? Thanks!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Jacques Gudé said:


> @DEMO111 : Might you (or anyone else for that matter) know where I might source a set or two of these springbars? The ones that shipped with my SYNMIL PVD are the standard (read: cheap) thin bars that are perfect for the BoR bracelet, but I'd prefer these beefier versions for my watch. I'm guessing these 20mm bars 2mm at the ends, perhaps? Thanks!


Some time ago I bought some "rolex"-springbars. At least it is what they were called. They're quite well. You also might consider to buy some in 21mm which should add a little more security.
--> seller in germany:




__





Spezial Edelstahl Federsteg mit Schulter kompatibel zu Rolex - 2 Stück


Spezialfederstege mit Doppelbund und Spezialdurchmesser für Rolex Uhren Mit zwei federnden Spezialzapfen Aus Edelstahl Lieferbare Länge 12 bis 22 mm Durchmesser 1 78 mm Passend für nicht durchbohrte Bandanstöße/Bänder mit massven Endstücken (Solid end links (SEL) Lieferumfang ein Paar Bewährte...




watchparts24.de


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sashator said:


> Orange friday
> View attachment 15829621


This watch looks great on so many straps.

But the orange pop is really great!


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Anyone measuring the accuracy of their SynMil yet? Just eyeballing mine from the day I set it last Friday (1 week observation), mine is running about 18 seconds fast over a 7 day period.


Yeah I did, my timegrapher says its doing +9s/d dial up with zero beat error. Haven't timed what it actually is on the wrist yet though.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Finally put it on the timegrapher - still +/- 0 seconds on the wrist for 4 days









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Goblin77 said:


> Some time ago I bought some "rolex"-springbars. At least it is what they were called. They're quite well. You also might consider to buy some in 21mm which should add a little more security.
> --> seller in germany:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You! Those sure do look like the same ones! I'm on their website right now and sure am glad I speak German! I'll get some in 21mm, as you suggest (which would also be something to try out with my 20mm Doxa Poseidon, and maybe even on my Doxa 750T GMT Caribbean), and will also get some in 22mm for my Tudor Pelagos LHD and to use with my other 22mm lug-width watches (and perhaps even end up using it on my 21mm 750T GMT INSTEAD, if the 21mm seems to short for it). Again, thanks!


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> This watch looks great on so many straps.
> 
> But the orange pop is really great!


You're right, there are so many great combinations but this one is absolute winner for me!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Finally got my Maranez end links

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ahhhh, yet another week goes by and still no shipping notice.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Goblin77 said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for. Unfortunately they charge so much $$ for this tapered mesh.
> 
> In meanwhile, I ordered a regular shark mesh for testing this style.
> 
> So feel free to post much pictures of this combo - at least one person in this thead is lurking for these


So this came in:








20mm Milanese Bony Wire Mesh Band, PVD Black


New Bony Mesh was named by it's stand out ridges feature made from densely knitted 316L stainless steel wire. This Mesh band has an unusual 3D rigid feel. Stamped protrude detail diffused the modest bling, rocks you unconsciously. Unlike most of the other mesh band, this belongs to the modern...




www.strapcode.com





I think it fits pretty well. It seems a little narrow, but it's really comfortable. I do like the taper down to 16mm. It makes the strap fade away and keeps the clasp side comfortable and not bulky. 
Here are some pics.


----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Anyone measuring the accuracy of their SynMil yet? Just eyeballing mine from the day I set it last Friday (1 week observation), mine is running about 18 seconds fast over a 7 day period.


yeah i was at +20 sec for one week very happy with that


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

In addition to ordering a replacement for this strap ...










I am ordering one in brown.

Should work well with the dial and "brown" markers.










Here it is on a Hanhart Pioneer.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Who is the strap maker? Also, does the canvas get ripe in the summer?


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

charger02 said:


> Who is the strap maker? Also, does the canvas get ripe in the summer?


I bought it from Rene, a strap maker who sells here.

Below is a link to one of his other straps for sale:









FS: 20mm Vintage Leather Strap One Piece Custom Orders


Simple yet classic! One piece leather strap in a classy vintage brown. This particular one paired with a bronze type roller buckle (fixed) Comes at about 10 inches without buckle Two floating keepers $30 Custom orders available. Please PM Have sold many straps here, through my site, and...




www.watchuseek.com





The strap is leather backed; I don't recall any issues during the summer.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm more and more tempted by these, there's currently one for sale on the bay, right now it's actually at a sensible price!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Anders_Flint said:


> I'm more and more tempted by these, there's currently one for sale on the bay, right now it's actually at a sensible price!


Black version is available on synchron website tbh I'm preferring that version atm


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Haven't worn another watch since I slapped this SYNMIL PVD on the wrist on 11 April, upon my return home from a trip. Had I been home when FedEx dropped it off days earlier, I'd have been wearing it since then. I really can't get enough of this one and am really going to have find a way to force myself to at least take photos of my other watches, even if I can't take this off my wrist (for anything but photos and sleep)!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Noticed a black in the sales forum, if you don't mind paying several hundred more than the regular price. At least it's not double the regular price like those on the bay I guess. Everyone's out for a buck.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> Noticed a black in the sales forum, if you don't mind paying several hundred more than the regular price. At least it's not double the regular price like those on the bay I guess. Everyone's out for a buck.


I'm surprised to see that particular one for sale. Anyhow, the PVD is still available from Synchron, in case anyone missed out on the hundreds of opportunities before this.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

kritameth said:


> I'm surprised to see that particular one for sale. Anyhow, the PVD is still available from Synchron, in case anyone missed out on the hundreds of opportunities before this.


I don't know who wouldn't check the website first, but I guess there are people out there who aren't aware of these things and that's how a tidy profit is made.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

kritameth said:


> I'm surprised to see that particular one for sale. Anyhow, the PVD is still available from Synchron, in case anyone missed out on the hundreds of opportunities before this.


NOT by my choice & website says Sold Out..Oh & if the market is supporting those prices why not make a buck?God knows I've probably lost a couple thousand $ selling...


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> NOT by my choice & website says Sold Out..Oh & if the market is supporting those prices why not make a buck?God knows I've probably lost a couple thousand $ selling...


Fair enough! Did you already sell that OD ISO I asked you about, btw?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Fair enough! Did you already sell that OD ISO I asked you about, btw?


Yes..


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> NOT by my choice & website says Sold Out.


If you click the "SHOP" button at the top, or "WATCHES" then "SYNCHRON SHOP" you'll see that the black can still be ordered. But who knows how long that will last. Now there's a SS in the sales forum too.
Wondering what the deal is, did people get caught up in the thread hype and impulse buy or do they feel the watch is too big for their wrist? I won't be able to evaulate mine until May or June...


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> If you click the "SHOP" button at the top, or "WATCHES" then "SYNCHRON SHOP" you'll see that the black can still be ordered. But who knows how long that will last. Now there's a SS in the sales forum too.
> Wondering what the deal is, did people get caught up in the thread hype and impulse buy or do they feel the watch is too big for their wrist? I won't be able to evaulate mine until May or June...


I would be surprised if this Synchron came out to be too big. Honestly, it has a perfect size. Not too small, not too big, not too high. I love it!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

JIFB said:


> I would be surprised if this Synchron came out to be too big. Honestly, it has a perfect size. Not too small, not too big, not too high. I love it!


It's not too big for me, I was just wondering why people would be selling already and thought maybe they think it's too big for their liking.


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

Another EXTREME CLOSEUP refrence here. Def a bit of texture on the seconds hand, but nonetheless clean. ZERO qualms with this or the date window which looks Mr Clean style clean.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

I can see why models keep coming up as in stock. People may have buyers remorse but I also think they are fed up with waiting. I know I am. Its been over a month; this was a great opportunity for a fun watch with some history and a fantastic introductory price but this shipping delay is complete garbage all things considered. If this was a preorder then it I think I would be more forgiving but the randomness of shipping is frustrating to say the least. 10 days ago at the month mark I asked Operator 65 when I could expect my order to ship, response 7-10 days. Welp........

Cool watch, it looks to have an awesome build quality, delivery leaves a lot to be desired. Will I cancel my order, probably not but that doesn't mean I have to be happy about the situation. Still looking forward to wearing it. One day.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> It's not too big for me, I was just wondering why people would be selling already and thought maybe they think it's too big for their liking.


Only thing I worry is the height. Hoping that it wont sit on wrist like. 110 Vostok case and look like a space shuttle ready to fly away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

charger02 said:


> I can see why models keep coming up as in stock. People may have buyers remorse but I also think they are fed up with waiting. I know I am. Its been over a month; this was a great opportunity for a fun watch with some history and a fantastic introductory price but this shipping delay is complete garbage all things considered. If this was a preorder then it I think I would be more forgiving but the randomness of shipping is frustrating to say the least. 10 days ago at the month mark I asked Operator 65 when I could expect my order to ship, response 7-10 days. Welp........
> 
> Cool watch, it looks to have an awesome build quality, delivery leaves a lot to be desired. Will I cancel my order, probably not but that doesn't mean I have to be happy about the situation. Still looking forward to wearing it. One day.


EVERYTHING you said! Sure, the watches look nice; however, in keeping up with this thread from the very beginning, the entire execution of this launch by Synchron has pretty much been "amateur hour" and a case study in how not to bring a new release to market. Starting right out of the gate with the initial announcement email, which stated the watch would include BOTH a Tropic and an Iso....but then comes the actual ordering of the watch and...oops, our bad, you only get one. Well, ok, that would be (somewhat) acceptable, if that were only the case for EVERYONE. Well, some folks received one strap, some got both.....errr, ok, so some got a $129 valued bonus, while others didn't? Some folks aren't even receiving the straps that they ordered (requested) at all! Again, that would be almost forgivable if it was just a few isolated instances on the first day or two of shipping, but we continue to see folks posting their "surprise bonus" Tropic or Iso, WEEKS after the initial watches started shipping. Which dovetails to the ridiculousness of the 5-10 units per day shipping. At first this was supposedly to allow for "quality control" reasons (what, like making sure everyone's packages included the same straps and/or the straps that they actually ordered?); then the reason shifted to being due to covid-19 lockdown, which _*should *_end in early May (emphasis on "_*should*_"; hey, I get it, that's not in their control); however, if that's the case, then why might some who ordered the SS version still have to wait until as far out as till June for shipping/delivery? Then there's the cadence (or lack thereof) with the shipping priority; not only have folks who ordered their watches later, have had their watches shipped and delivered sooner, but many of those who already received their watches were "special needs" orders with various strap customization requests. Yet, there some who ordered early (as within the first 24 hours of the launch), *with NO SPECIAL REQUESTS WHATSOEVER*, who are still awaiting shipment. I know this post ain't gonna be popular, but I'm not here to win any popularity contests; and irrespective of popularity, to the best of my knowledge, *NOTHING *I've stated here should be inaccurate (and if someone feels otherwise, then I certainly welcome a fact-based rebuttal). PS....and if this sounds like "sour grapes", well guess what, you're right...it is, as I'm one of those who ordered somewhat earlier on the 10th, with NO SPECIAL REQUESTS WHATSOEVER and haven't even received shipping confirmation yet. So I think it's well within my right, being 5 weeks in, to vent a little.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> EVERYTHING you said! Sure, the watches look nice; however, in keeping up with this thread from the very beginning, the entire execution of this launch by Synchron has pretty much been "amateur hour" and a case study in how not to bring a new release to market. Starting right out of the gate with the initial announcement email, which stated the watch would include BOTH a Tropic and an Iso....but then comes the actual ordering of the watch and...oops, our bad, you only get one. Well, ok, that would be (somewhat) acceptable, if that were only the case for EVERYONE. Well, some folks received one strap, some got both.....errr, ok, so some got a $129 valued bonus, while others didn't? Some folks aren't even receiving the straps that they ordered (requested) at all! Again, that would be almost forgivable if it was just a few isolated instances on the first day or two of shipping, but we continue to see folks posting their "surprise bonus" Tropic or Iso, WEEKS after the initial watches started shipping. Which dovetails to the ridiculousness of the 5-10 units per day shipping. At first this was supposedly to allow for "quality control" reasons (what, like making sure everyone's packages included the same straps and/or the straps that they actually ordered?); then the reason shifted to being due to covid-19 lockdown, which _*should *_end in early May (emphasis on "_*should*_"; hey, I get it, that's not in their control); however, if that's the case, then why might some who ordered the SS version still have to wait until as far out as till June for shipping/delivery? Then there's the cadence (or lack thereof) with the shipping priority; not only have folks who ordered their watches later, have had their watches shipped and delivered sooner, but many of those who already received their watches were "special needs" orders with various strap customization requests. Yet, there some who ordered early (as within the first 24 hours of the launch), *with NO SPECIAL REQUESTS WHATSOEVER*, who are still awaiting shipment. I know this post ain't gonna be popular, but I'm not here to win any popularity contests; and irrespective of popularity, to the best of my knowledge, *NOTHING *I've stated here should be inaccurate (and if someone feels otherwise, then I certainly welcome a fact-based rebuttal). PS....and if this sounds like "sour grapes", well guess what, you're right...it is, as I'm one of those who ordered somewhat earlier on the 10th, with NO SPECIAL REQUESTS WHATSOEVER and haven't even received shipping confirmation yet. So I think it's well within my right, being 5 weeks in, to vent a little.


Man, I hear ya! Very selfishly, I sure do hope someone tires of the wait and cancels their SS order so I can swoop in and add that to my SYNMIL PVD (heck, I already have a sweet BNIB Maranez BoR waiting to either be PVD/DLC'ed or put on a SYNMIL SS). I considered ordering both on day 1, but knew I wanted the PVD more and ordered only that one. In retrospect, as much as I love this PVD, I should have ordered both SS and PVD!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

FWIW; it's rare for a 500 piece LE to sell so many watches, so quickly.

I don't think this was anticipated and many buyers are waiting much longer than expected.


I also believe the watch is well worth the extended wait.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

I hear you but I placed my order on March 10 and the card in the quote looks like an order for a PVD model was placed on March 22.



TSH said:


> The photo is from this thread. Who would be photoshoping it and why, I wonder?
> View attachment 15828049
> 
> 
> View attachment 15828050


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> EVERYTHING you said! Sure, the watches look nice; however, in keeping up with this thread from the very beginning, the entire execution of this launch by Synchron has pretty much been "amateur hour" and a case study in how not to bring a new release to market. Starting right out of the gate with the initial announcement email, which stated the watch would include BOTH a Tropic and an Iso....but then comes the actual ordering of the watch and...oops, our bad, you only get one. Well, ok, that would be (somewhat) acceptable, if that were only the case for EVERYONE. Well, some folks received one strap, some got both.....errr, ok, so some got a $129 valued bonus, while others didn't? Some folks aren't even receiving the straps that they ordered (requested) at all! Again, that would be almost forgivable if it was just a few isolated instances on the first day or two of shipping, but we continue to see folks posting their "surprise bonus" Tropic or Iso, WEEKS after the initial watches started shipping. Which dovetails to the ridiculousness of the 5-10 units per day shipping. At first this was supposedly to allow for "quality control" reasons (what, like making sure everyone's packages included the same straps and/or the straps that they actually ordered?); then the reason shifted to being due to covid-19 lockdown, which _*should *_end in early May (emphasis on "_*should*_"; hey, I get it, that's not in their control); however, if that's the case, then why might some who ordered the SS version still have to wait until as far out as till June for shipping/delivery? Then there's the cadence (or lack thereof) with the shipping priority; not only have folks who ordered their watches later, have had their watches shipped and delivered sooner, but many of those who already received their watches were "special needs" orders with various strap customization requests. Yet, there some who ordered early (as within the first 24 hours of the launch), *with NO SPECIAL REQUESTS WHATSOEVER*, who are still awaiting shipment. I know this post ain't gonna be popular, but I'm not here to win any popularity contests; and irrespective of popularity, to the best of my knowledge, *NOTHING *I've stated here should be inaccurate (and if someone feels otherwise, then I certainly welcome a fact-based rebuttal). PS....and if this sounds like "sour grapes", well guess what, you're right...it is, as I'm one of those who ordered somewhat earlier on the 10th, with NO SPECIAL REQUESTS WHATSOEVER and haven't even received shipping confirmation yet. So I think it's well within my right, being 5 weeks in, to vent a little.


+1. @Synchron, please address this so it is fair for everyone. At the very least, everyone should be paying for the same "value". Those who received only one strap should be made whole (I suspect many benefit-of-the-doubts will have to be dealt if extra straps were randomly being tossed in to various shipments), and those still waiting, i.e. all orders moving forward, should be receiving both Tropic and ISOfrane. In addition, requests should be honored (as many were assured at the time of order), otherwise what is/is not possible should've been addressed promptly. It may have been a mistake in the original email, but the fact of the matter is some are left holding the short end of the stick, and it's terrible to see that happening, even if unintentionally, as everyone here is an early supporter of the launch/brand. I think I speak for most when I say that I understand it's a lot of work and respect what Synchron is doing, not least during the pandemic, and you can count me in as a supporter of the brand for life, so please don't let a simple strap situation sour the experience for anyone. Please make it fair and honor the requests.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mattcantwin said:


> FWIW; it's rare for a 500 piece LE to sell so many watches, so quickly.
> 
> I don't think this was anticipated and many buyers are waiting much longer than expected.
> 
> I also believe the watch is well worth the extended wait.


Not to add fuel to the fire, but as per Synchron's launch email, this was originally to be only a 300 piece LE collection (which has since grown to 500 pieces)..."_That's why we are limiting production of this special project event to 300 pieces, which, once gone, will never again be re-produced_."


----------



## seanggu (Apr 22, 2006)

mattcantwin said:


> Nailed it!


I like the look of that PVD


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

daveyoha said:


> Another EXTREME CLOSEUP refrence here. Def a bit of texture on the seconds hand, but nonetheless clean. ZERO qualms with this or the date window which looks Mr Clean style clean.
> View attachment 15832300


Yes, this texture is how it supposed to be, the picture addressed by TSH in the post is nothing but a low light distortion caused by a phone lens. The watch is now with Synchron and it is perfect


----------



## lukee (Nov 12, 2010)

charger02 said:


> I can see why models keep coming up as in stock. People may have buyers remorse but I also think they are fed up with waiting. I know I am. Its been over a month; this was a great opportunity for a fun watch with some history and a fantastic introductory price but this shipping delay is complete garbage all things considered. If this was a preorder then it I think I would be more forgiving but the randomness of shipping is frustrating to say the least. 10 days ago at the month mark I asked Operator 65 when I could expect my order to ship, response 7-10 days. Welp........
> 
> Cool watch, it looks to have an awesome build quality, delivery leaves a lot to be desired. Will I cancel my order, probably not but that doesn't mean I have to be happy about the situation. Still looking forward to wearing it. One day.


I couldn't agree with you more. A very frustrating consumer exercise.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

In the words of the great Matthew McConaughey, "Alright, alright, alright..." It's time for another strap shot!


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

lukee said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. A very frustrating consumer exercise.


Totally understand your frustration Luke.

As someone who bowed out of my SS order last week, let me share my experience for anyone interested in reading on. Please excuse this long post so I can get everything out...

Like many here, I ordered the SS model when the press release was:

Steel Model - Available Now
PVD - Shipping in April

I did my due diligence and opened a chat thread with Agent65 moments before I placed my order and he/she confirmed that yes the SS is available now and dispatch was only within 1-3 days as dispatch was starting the day after...so fine a minute later my order was in.

After the SS models sold out, a final batch of PVDs were opened up for June delivery and shortly after all the PVDs sold out as well within a few days.

It was a week after waiting for dispatch that all of a sudden shipping updates started coming up here and kept changing every so often... 10 a day dispatch became 1-5 a day dispatch, needing extra time for QC, Estimate of 45 working days to dispatch everything, PVD models that were meant to start shipping in April miraculously started shipping earlier than expected while those promised an SS watch that was "available now" kept waiting...and now some SS orders may potentially be in for a wait until June as well...so much for "available now"

Then finally what drove me over the edge was when I saw Synchron's reply to someone who queried why others who ordered a day after him were getting watches dispatched ahead of him... The reply was that orders with "special requests" needed more time to process...I thought to myself geez that guy must have asked for a different movement in his watch or a pvd model with an SS bezel to merit such delay 

This actually made me feel like different stories and excuses were just being made up on the fly or as the situation called for it. Even the Covid excuse is starting to get very very old now... I never stopped buying watches from everywhere during the pandemic .. HK, Singapore, Switzerland, UK, USA, France, and never really felt a significant delay caused by Covid in the last 6 months.

So long story short my cancellation was not entirely because I was tired of waiting. It was mainly caused by disappointment over false expectations from the get go and me being worn out of constant excuses - whether they be true or not.

I still commend Synchron for an outstanding watch. I would have loved to own one and still admire every post of those lucky enough to have gotten theirs but I hope in future releases, please exercise a bit more respect for your audience by being honest and forthcoming to your consumers, specially when you are asking for full payment upfront. If you had advertised this as " Order now and you will receive a watch by July 31" instead of creating false expectations upfront then everyone knows what they're in for before ordering and you wouldn't see posts like these from people who ponied up full payment under the premise of a watch that was available now but were let down.

In fairness to Synchron, apart from the great watch they have produced, the refund process was easy and stress free. It was the highlight of this entire experience!

I hope i won't get flamed for sharing this experience...My intention is for future improvements in the way these releases are handled and to air the side of those who fell in the same boat as me. In the end I was just a guy who wanted a watch


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Having owned it for a month now, it is still a stunning and top quality watch. Synchron and Rick knocked it out of the stratosphere with this one.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Hi, 

We completely understand people's frustration, BUT, when we committed to immediate shipping that was before we knew the entire run of the stainless model sold out in 24 hours. 

We thought it would take a few weeks and give us time to ship immediately as the orders come in, and we were not prepared to ship 250 pieces immediately.

We have learned from this situation with the next edition we must have all watches ready to ship immediately and we have the capacity to do so.

Stay tuned! 

Thank you,
Synchron


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Synchron said:


> Hi,
> 
> We completely understand people's frustration, BUT, when we committed to immediate shipping that was before we knew the entire run of the stainless model sold out in 24 hours.
> 
> ...


"Next Edition"! Looking for to more awesome releases!
I missed out on the SS model and was hoping more releases would be coming out! ??


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Synchron said:


> Hi,
> 
> We completely understand people's frustration, BUT, when we committed to immediate shipping that was before we knew the entire run of the stainless model sold out in 24 hours.
> 
> ...


I must say, even if it did take "a few weeks" for the orders to come in, you would still be behind. I ordered (SS) on March 10, five weeks and four days ago, and I still don't have my shipping confirmation. And though I think I understand, it still irks me that people who ordered days or weeks after me have already received their PVD.

I'm sure I was one of the last of the 250 SS, but still. Just sayin'

I agree about the setting of expectations. I chatted "Agent 65" several days after the orders were all in, enquiring about shipping, and "Agent 65" chatted to me that "all SS orders will ship by March 31." That was an expectation that has been dashed.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

drmdwebb said:


> I must say, even if it did take "a few weeks" for the orders to come in, you would still be behind. I ordered (SS) on March 10, five weeks and four days ago, and I still don't have my shipping confirmation. And though I think I understand, it still irks me that people who ordered days or weeks after me have already received their PVD.
> 
> I'm sure I was one of the last of the 250 SS, but still. Just sayin'
> 
> ...


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Not sure what you mean by "not true." It is true that I ordered on the first day (March 10) which is five weeks and four days ago, and I have no shipping confirmation.

It is also true that 23 days ago, I posted on this forum that the chatter on Synchron site said my watch would ship by 1 April:

drmdwebb's post about 1 April shipping

I guess maybe you mean you wouldn't consider yourselves "behind" yet.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

drmdwebb said:


> Not sure what you mean by "not true." It is true that I ordered on the first day (March 10) which is five weeks and four days ago, and I have no shipping confirmation.
> 
> It is also true that 23 days ago, I posted on this forum that the chatter on Synchron site said my watch would ship by 1 April:
> 
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

"We don't have specifics about each order here now, so can you please move this conversation to Synchron CS direct by email, phone or livechat, Monday-Friday, they will now be able to help and give you an exact ETA. "

With all due respect, @Synchron , this is in very bad form. Requesting that your paying customers NOT openly address their (valid) concerns on a public forum, specifically when your "customer service" has already repeatedly provided bad information, is not doing any favors to your brand. Yes, most who have already received their watches have favorable things to say about them, but a good product does not necessarily a good brand make. To your credit, though, it is appreciated that you participate here on the forum; however, in order to save face, a brand needs to *publicly *"own it" 100%...the good, the bad and the ugly.


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

dumberdrummer said:


> "We don't have specifics about each order here now, so can you please move this conversation to Synchron CS direct by email, phone or livechat, Monday-Friday, they will now be able to help and give you an exact ETA. "
> 
> With all due respect, @Synchron , this is in very bad form. Requesting that your paying customers NOT openly address their (valid) concerns on a public forum, specifically when your "customer service" has already repeatedly provided bad information, is not doing any favors to your brand. Yes, most who have already received their watches have favorable things to say about them, but a good product does not necessarily a good brand make. To your credit, though, it is appreciated that you participate here on the forum; however, in order to save face, a brand needs to *publicly *"own it" 100%...the good, the bad and the ugly.


I don't agree that all issues should be aired out in public. I'd say they participate plenty here - but in my opinion, all issues should first be addressed directly between customers and the brand. Look, if a customer gets snubbed and everything starts to go south then yes, air it out - but I'm a firm believer in allowing companies to solve their issues directly and privately and not in the often distorted glare of social media.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> "We don't have specifics about each order here now, so can you please move this conversation to Synchron CS direct by email, phone or livechat, Monday-Friday, they will now be able to help and give you an exact ETA. "
> 
> With all due respect, @Synchron , this is in very bad form. Requesting that your paying customers NOT openly address their (valid) concerns on a public forum, specifically when your "customer service" has already repeatedly provided bad information, is not doing any favors to your brand. Yes, most who have already received their watches have favorable things to say about them, but a good product does not necessarily a good brand make. To your credit, though, it is appreciated that you participate here on the forum; however, in order to save face, a brand needs to *publicly *"own it" 100%...the good, the bad and the ugly.


I'm inclined to agree here. No need for more excuses, own the mistakes and rectify them. Unless this is an effort to save face by "Agent 65" and none of this is reaching management.



jskane said:


> I don't agree that all issues should be aired out in public. I'd say they participate plenty here - but in may opinion, all issues should first be addressed directly between customers and the brand. Look, if a customer gets snubbed and everything starts to go south then yes, air it out - but I'm a firm believer in allowing companies to solve their issues directly and privately and not in the often distorted glare of social media.


He has done that, hence the problem.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Having been a Rep for a totally different industry as a side gig, I find it a suicide mission for anyone who would want to have a presence on forum or social media unless they are a startup and want to get their name out there. I don't think many other brands have Rep's on this forum do they? When customer complaints are handled by 99% of the watch companies it's one on one and not on social media. Otherwise you get every Tom, Dick and Harry jumping in with their opinion on how you should handle it, or how you handled it and what you did wrong.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Watchout63 said:


> Having been a Rep for a totally different industry as a side gig, I find it a suicide mission for anyone who would want to have a presence on forum or social media unless they are a startup and want to get their name out there. I don't think many other brands have Rep's on this forum do they? When customer complaints are handled by 99% of the watch companies it's one on one and not on social media. Otherwise you get every Tom, Dick and Harry jumping in with their opinion on how you should handle it, or how you handled it and what you did wrong.


I agree , damned if you do damned if you don't, some of these complaints are just bizarre like the one about some people getting extra straps and some not , ***** the synchron is incredible value so just be happy that you got for the price you did , If I was synchron I would be incommunicado so hats off to them on trying
I think the price has opened the door to every cheap as tight as lol


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> I agree , damned if you do damned if you don't, some of these complaints are just bizarre like the one about some people getting extra straps and some not , ***** the synchron is incredible value so just be happy that you got for the price you did , If I was synchron I would be incommunicado so hats off to them on trying


I'd be happy if I got a shipping notification. I harbor no ill will with regards to straps and those who may have gotten extras. I'm asking for the product that I paid over a grand for. I don't think that is unreasonable. I also don't care if Synchron engages here on the forum or not.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

It’s not like you ain’t going to get it, two choices wait or not wait and get a refund


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> I agree , damned if you do damned if you don't, some of these complaints are just bizarre like the one about some people getting extra straps and some not , ***** the synchron is incredible value so just be happy that you got for the price you did , If I was synchron I would be incommunicado so hats off to them on trying


Just so I'm clear, you see no problem whatsoever when two people pay the same price for the exact same product but are treated differently, right?


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> It's not like you ain't going to get it, two choices wait or not wait and get a refund


We each are entitled to our own opinion. Thank you for giving me choices, I didn't realize you were the arbiter of anything.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

charger02 said:


> We each are entitled to our own opinion. Thank you for giving me choices, I didn't realize you were the arbiter of anything.


That's ok not a problem glad I could help


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

kritameth said:


> Just so I'm clear, you see no problem whatsoever when two people pay the same price for the exact same product but are treated differently, right?


You can't please everyone someone has to be first and someone has to be last , it's nothing personal it's business


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

It's interesting reading everyone's frustrating experience. I suppose it has to do with expectations. If a service or brand isn't meeting expectations, simply cancel the order and spend your money elsewhere...or if it is a good use of your time, you are free to air your grievances here. 

I agree with the other comment that having a brand rep actively participating on public forum is a lose-lose proposition. 

This thread has degraded into people moaning about perceived slights (lack of free straps) and inconveniences (delays in shipping). At least the #synchron and #synchronmilitary tags on Instagram are pretty active so I can see more sweet pics


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

kritameth said:


> Just so I'm clear, you see no problem whatsoever when two people pay the same price for the exact same product but are treated differently, right?


As a general rule that's a good principle. But, the idea that Synchron should have to send a free Isofrane to every buyer - just because a few folks unexpectedly lucked out with an extra strap - strikes me as a bit Veruca Salt.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> As a general rule that's a good principle. But, the idea that Synchron should have to send a free Isofrane to every buyer - just because a few folks unexpectedly lucked out with an extra strap - strikes me as a bit Veruca Salt.


In reality I'd be pleased enough if they honor/address the choice request for orders still awaiting fulfillment, mine included, I certainly think that's a reasonable compromise (where one end is those who received both and choice honored, and the other where even a simple request for a specific color of one aren't able to be honored). Being an idealist got me very far in life, is something I will never be told, so I apologize and am cognizant I'm likely alone in the matter. But listen, I don't always complain, so when I do I make sure it's absolutely as girlish as possible.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

kritameth said:


> In reality I'd be pleased enough if they honor/address the choice request for orders still awaiting fulfillment, mine included, I certainly think that's a reasonable compromise (where one end is those who received both and choice honored, and the other where even a simple request for a specific color of one aren't able to be honored). Being an idealist got me very far in life, is something I will never be told, so I apologize and am cognizant I'm likely alone in the matter. But listen, I don't always complain, so when I do I make sure it's absolutely as girlish as possible.


Certainly no need for apologies. All in good fun. Everyone who ordered a Synchron will be getting a fabulous watch. As far as I can tell, the worst thing that will happen to anyone is they wait longer than expected or get the watch with the original strap. But each buyer has the right to vent/complain as they see fit; hopefully no one gets dropped into the furnace.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Certainly no need for apologies. All in good fun. Everyone who ordered a Synchron will be getting a fabulous watch. As far as I can tell, the worst thing that will happen to anyone is they wait longer than expected or get the watch with the original strap. But each buyer has the right to vent/complain as they see fit; hopefully no one gets dropped into the furnace.


😂👍👍


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> You can't please everyone someone has to be first and someone has to be last , it's nothing personal it's business


You're like the wise sage of WUS. Everyone knows this and doesn't need your fatherly tone to remind them that a transaction has taken place. But whatever. You'll probably have some more "pearls of wisdom."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

First time with this combo for me. Green and black sure do play well together!


----------



## tgetzen (Jan 6, 2017)

Jacques Gudé said:


> First time with this combo for me. Green and black sure do play well together!
> View attachment 15834438


Best I've seen to be honest


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jacques Gudé said:


> First time with this combo for me. Green and black sure do play well together!
> View attachment 15834438


Great looking combo! @Synchron hope my stainless steel comes on the nato green iso requested with the order. Fingers crossed shipping confirmation arrives this week 🤞


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Jacques Gudé said:


> First time with this combo for me. Green and black sure do play well together!
> View attachment 15834438


This shade of green with the ISOfrane strap is absolutely killer. I would say without question that this is better than the green tropic. Beautiful shot too!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Jacques Gudé said:


> First time with this combo for me. Green and black sure do play well together!
> View attachment 15834438


I ordered it this way 😄


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

I'll just put a picture here to mix up the moaning. I get that waiting is frustrating but it's not like your lives are depending on a watch. Chill out guys.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I WANT MY WATCH, AND I WANT IT NOW!!!!! Oh, wait...... I already received mine.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Well, if you do your product launch and all your sales and marketing on a message board, it's not unreasonable to think you'll be doing most of your customer support there, too.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

It is quite amusing that the majority of you taking up for the delays, lack of straps, misaligned planets, World hunger, poor CS, etc..., have already received their watch.

There IS an issue. Expected or not, to have your inventory be pre-sold in a few days, then not be prepared to ship in a timely manner, is a poor way to do business. Add in the inconsistencies describing what will be produced and received, and it equals frustration. If you didn't prepare for, or expect it to happen, you should not have allowed it to happen. Period.

"*Between March 10th and April 10th, 370 pieces have already been shipped. So yes admittedly it has taken 4 weeks to ship.*" Even if you are a 1 man show, shipping an average of 11 watches a day could be done by me alone, making a single trip the post office for each watch.

Yes, I ordered later on the 10th. Yes, I know I was far down the list. Yes, I am frustrated in the situation. Yes, there will be another stainless version available if I wait much longer.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

qed


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

We now interrupt this regular broadcast for... Apples 🍎 and Oranges 🍊!


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

*Spring bars for Tropic Straps*
I know I asked before about spring bars, but I wanted to ask again because I lost the original reply in the sea of this massive thread.

I tried to use 1.5 mm diameter 20 mm width spring bars for the Tropic strap that came with my purchase. However, it is definitely the incorrect diameter. I have seen 1.8 mm diameter spring bars readily available on Amazon, but 2 mm diameter are less common.

Does anyone know the exact internal diameter of the 20 mm Tropic spring bar cavity? Will 1.8 mm diameter work, but with wiggle or is 2 mm the correct dimension?

If it is a 2 mm diameter cavity for the spring bars, does anyone have a source for spring bars in the US that doesn't want to charge $20 shipping for a few spring bars? I'm happy to pay for good spring bars with this strap, I'm just not inclined to make it a $40 purchase for two pieces of metal that cost roughly a couple dollars a piece. I remember the original source response had crazy shipping and price for two spring bar order, so that is why I set it aside and now I lost even that option!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

tacit said:


> *Spring bars for Tropic Straps*
> I know I asked before about spring bars, but I wanted to ask again because I lost the original reply in the sea of this massive thread.
> 
> I tried to use 1.5 mm diameter 20 mm width spring bars for the Tropic strap that came with my purchase. However, it is definitely the incorrect diameter. I have seen 1.8 mm diameter spring bars readily available on Amazon, but 2 mm diameter are less common.
> ...


The original springbars that comes with the Tropic/watch is 1,97mm and has 0,9mm tips. I think that 1,8mm would work as well since it's kind of a squeeze to fit the original springbars on the Tropic.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

gruntmedik said:


> "*Between March 10th and April 10th, 370 pieces have already been shipped. *


370 shipped already? Awesome! I understand my PVD will be on the tail end of things and that's fine. I've waited much longer than 2 months for a watch before.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

MaBr said:


> The original springbars that comes with the Tropic/watch...
> View attachment 15835549


THOSE are the spring bars I WISH had come with my PVD. I got Standard spring bars instead, unfortunately. Luckily, someone here in this thread pointed me to a place in Germany where I could get those, so I ordered several sets!


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Jacques Gudé said:


> THOSE are the spring bars I WISH had come with my PVD. I got Standard spring bars instead, unfortunately. Luckily, someone here in this thread pointed me to a place in Germany where I could get those, so I ordered several sets!


Can you please point me in the right direction for the Synchron OEM style spring bars?

I've been looking everywhere!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Magnus said:


> Can you please point me in the right direction for the Synchron OEM style spring bars?
> 
> I've been looking everywhere!


Houston. We have a problem. I just went into my PayPal to get the link where I ordered those and noticed he issued me a full refund. Not sure what happened, but I'll reach out to him now to see if the are out of stock or something. I'll get back to you here when I sort it out. Wish me much! The name of the company is on the image I'm including here.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Magnus said:


> Can you please point me in the right direction for the Synchron OEM style spring bars?
> 
> I've been looking everywhere!


Guess I need to check the email address associated with my PayPal account more often! Looks like they canceled my order because of shipping limitations allegedly related to... yep, you guessed it... the 'C' word!


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

MaBr said:


> The original springbars that comes with the Tropic/watch is 1,97mm and has 0,9mm tips. I think that 1,8mm would work as well since it's kind of a squeeze to fit the original springbars on the Tropic.
> View attachment 15835541
> 
> View attachment 15835542
> ...


Thanks for busting out the calipers! I couldn't find mine! There is a set of spring bars on Amazon with a 0.9 mm tip diameter and 1.8 mm spring bar shaft diameter. II will have to locate those again.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Jacques Gudé said:


> First time with this combo for me. Green and black sure do play well together!
> View attachment 15834438


Agreed!


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

These are the spring bars I saw earlier. They seem well made and carry the dimensions of 1.8 mm diameter for spring bar shaft and then 0.9 mm for the tip (apparently called "pivot") diameter. Kind of pricey, though they look well made. I will see if there's any reasonable, cheaper option with the same dimensions.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Also, as someone who has never used a NATO strap. Are there specific spring bars that you should be using or is anything that fits with good security, good enough?


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

tacit said:


> Also, as someone who has never used a NATO strap. Are there specific spring bars that you should be using or is anything that fits with good security, good enough?


You got it! Just something strong enough to secure it and then thin enough to allow the strap to fit well between spring bar and case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

tacit said:


> Also, as someone who has never used a NATO strap. Are there specific spring bars that you should be using or is anything that fits with good security, good enough?


On other watches with drilled lug holes ideally you'd want to use flangeless spring bars for greatest peace of mind, as NATOs can tug on the flanges. A few people have lost their watch this way, though it is rare.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Guess I need to check the email address associated with my PayPal account more often! Looks like they canceled my order because of shipping limitations allegedly related to... yep, you guessed it... the 'C' word!
> 
> View attachment 15835646


You don't have the link to those springbars available? Since I'm located in Sweden I might get some of they ship to my destination. Would be much appreciated!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

MaBr said:


> You don't have the link to those springbars available? Since I'm located in Sweden I might get some of they ship to my destination. Would be much appreciated!







__





Spezial Edelstahl Federsteg mit Schulter kompatibel zu Rolex - 2 Stück


Spezialfederstege mit Doppelbund und Spezialdurchmesser für Rolex Uhren Mit zwei federnden Spezialzapfen Aus Edelstahl Lieferbare Länge 12 bis 22 mm Durchmesser 1 78 mm Passend für nicht durchbohrte Bandanstöße/Bänder mit massven Endstücken (Solid end links (SEL) Lieferumfang ein Paar Bewährte...




watchparts24.de








__





Spezial Federstege mit Schulter Edelstahl kompatibel zu Rolex - 10 Stück


Spezialfederstege mit Doppelbund und Spezialdurchmesser für Rolex Uhren Mit zwei federnden Spezialzapfen Aus Edelstahl Lieferbare Länge 12 bis 22 mm Durchmesser 1 78 mm Passend für nicht durchbohrte Bandanstöße/Bänder mit massven Endstücken (Solid end links/SEL) Lieferumfang zehn Stück Bewährte...




watchparts24.de


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

kritameth said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! These are actually 0,22mm thinner than the original but I'll probably buy a couple, they look great. 👍


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Jacques Gudé said:


> View attachment 15837191


Probably the best looking combo I've seen to date on the PVD.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Probably the best looking combo I've seen to date on the PVD.


Wow!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Hey Jacques,
Which EO strap is that? LOOKS GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

rneiman3 said:


> Hey Jacques,
> Which EO strap is that? LOOKS GREAT!!!!!


Appreciate that! It's the EO Black Ops.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Yeah the EO straps on these look perfect. I will definitely be ordering one soon. Here's my quick shot for today!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Jacques Gudé said:


> View attachment 15837191


I love this pairing


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Appreciate that! It's the EO Black Ops.


Cream stitch?


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Cream stitch?


Yes. Centerline is cream, or what is called 'Sand' on EO straps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ike-k (Jan 24, 2018)

So my Synchron Military arrived yesterday and I'm pissed off. It's wrong color!

I initially missed the stainless steel version which I adored and ordered DLC version anyway and right away emailed Synchron that if returns / cancellations happen I'm interested to switch from DLC to SS. Soon after to my delight Synchron responded that there has been cancel of order or similar and change of color is possible. So I chatted with the website support and change was made from DLC to stainless steel.

But last week I got shipping notice from Synchron that stated Black Edition is on its way. I instantly contacted Synchron to check if they really send me the DLC, and yes they did. Their support or somebody did screw up and switch of color did not take place and because of the limited edition nature hey can not replace it anymore. Ugh.

*So, any SS owners out there who would like to switch to DLC version? *Otherwise I'm probably returning this to Synchron and save up for the Doxa version.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

qed


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

[QUOTE="ike-k,
*So, any SS owners out there who would like to switch to DLC version? *Otherwise I'm probably returning this to Synchron and _*save up for the Doxa version*_.
[/QUOTE]
You better start saving $$$$$$$$$ up now until next year for what they'll be asking for their Synchron Military Edition. Pretty sure Doxa will be making it in DLC also so you might be out of luck again.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

So which one did you order, Jan?



fellini212 said:


> qed


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> So which one did you order, Jan?


Still not Jan.

Just a fan of this thread and its many participants and their many points of view. Including yours.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

fellini212 said:


> Still not Jan.
> 
> Just a fan of this thread and its many participants and their many points of view. Including yours.


??


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Ftw, I ordered up front and got it in less than a week. I think they are not bad by the pandemic and other issues.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

ike-k said:


> View attachment 15838485
> 
> 
> So my Synchron Military arrived yesterday and I'm pissed off. It's wrong color!
> ...


We are sorry for the glitch, unfortunately the cancelled order was reinstated and Synchron couldn't reject the customer's request. you were sent an email briefly explaining that, please check your spam folder. Please contact CS to get a shipping label to return the watch for refund.. You can keep the NATO strap that was shipped with the watch free of charge to make up for this glitch.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

@Synchron I know you guys are working through shipping the Military but when can we expect another watch release? I missed out on a SS Military and am keeping my eyes peeled on you website and this forum for future releases! 😊


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

I found a nice drab olive green tropic strap at Wolbrook watches that appears to be the same or very similar to the Joseph Bonnie and noticed that they have a BOR 20mm->16mm can anyone hazard a guess as to whether or not this would work well on the SS version? Website indicates sold out until mid May.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Jacques Gudé said:


> View attachment 15838973


Love the bund combo!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Ftw, I ordered up front and got it in less than a week. I think they are not bad by the pandemic and other issues..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Says the one who got his in less than a week.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Says the one who got his in less than a week.


My brain messed up my typing skills. I meant to say i think its bad now because of the pandemic and other issues


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Max Rebo said:


> I found a nice drab olive green tropic strap at Wolbrook watches that appears to be the same or very similar to the Joseph Bonnie and noticed that they have a BOR 20mm->16mm can anyone hazard a guess as to whether or not this would work well on the SS version? Website indicates sold out until mid May.


If I'm not mistaken @reluctantsnowman has the Wolbrook for sale and, since he's been active here, I'm assuming he either owns a Synchron Military, or is awaiting shipping, so maybe he can shed some light regarding that bracelet?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Max Rebo said:


> I found a nice drab olive green tropic strap at Wolbrook watches that appears to be the same or very similar to the Joseph Bonnie and noticed that they have a BOR 20mm->16mm can anyone hazard a guess as to whether or not this would work well on the SS version? Website indicates sold out until mid May.


This is a really nice looking BOR at a great price! Beads of Rice Bracelet Steel


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Elmero said:


> If I'm not mistaken @reluctantsnowman has the Wolbrook for sale and, since he's been active here, I'm assuming he either owns a Synchron Military, or is awaiting shipping, so maybe he can shed some light regarding that bracelet?


The wolbrook is gone, but the bor is super light vintage style. I really loved it. My military is now on Maranez bor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

exc-hulk said:


>


Great combo looks awesome just ordered an orange tropic will look great for the summer


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

reluctantsnowman said:


> The wolbrook is gone, but the bor is super light vintage style. I really loved it. My military is now on Maranez bor


Did you have a chance to try the Wolbrook on the SynMil to see if/how the endlinks fits?


----------



## phooi (Mar 16, 2021)

pkeelan said:


> Great combo looks awesome just ordered an orange tropic will look great for the summer


how does the tropic wear relative to the isofrane? I would think the isof is more breathable?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Snulle said:


> Did you have a chance to try the Wolbrook on the SynMil to see if/how the endlinks fits?


No, the wolbrook was gone before the synmill came around


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

pkeelan said:


> Great combo looks awesome just ordered an orange tropic will look great for the summer


I like that combo surprisingly more than I expected.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Still playing around with straps.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

reluctantsnowman said:


> No, the wolbrook was gone before the synmill came around


That's to bad this looks like a good BOR option to test out on the Synchron


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Curious, the Synchron website said *PRE ORDER *to purchase the MIL Sub didn't it? Doesn't that mean that you will have to wait for the watch.
So why has this thread turned so sour over "I'm still waiting for my watch"!
And to those that got an extra strap, awesome bonus, but why do others feel they are then entitled to a free bonus strap. 
I feel like too many members here are part of the everyone gets a trophy group ?


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Trying on a DOXA (gasp) 1200-type fitted rubber. Works rather well. Wil get some better photos during the day .


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

nitron135 said:


> Trying on a DOXA (gasp) 1200-type fitted rubber. Works rather well. Wil get some better photos during the day .


Yep, it fits rather well. Had mine on the orange Doxa strap several days ago (14 April) and found it a great match!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Starting to think that this is strap is a seriously cool option. Fit to the watch case is near perfect though it doesn't quite fill out the height. Overall a more modern feel and balances out the 70s vibe of the dial. It's also quite comfortable as the rubber is quite stiff and, with how tight it is to the case, forms a natural oval when buckled.

I also hadn't noticed the now-controversial Jenny fishes on the underside previously . Interesting precedent in the Marei era.

Only problem is that these particular straps a bear to source. Perhaps someone will fit the current 300T rubber and report back.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

The watch muses are most certainly having a great discourse on the natural consequences of putting a Doxa strap on a Synchron watch. Heresy? Genius inspiration?


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Marei-era Doxa strap with the Jenny fishes on the underside. Vibe is positively subversive


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

is anyone still waiting for shipping notice who purchased on the 10th march? im still waiting for mine and have attempted contact 4 times now with absolutely no response. seems some doxa charm has carried forward.- i'll admit i'm frustrated at the lack of response both by email and message function on their site


----------



## lukee (Nov 12, 2010)

micky67 said:


> is anyone still waiting for shipping notice who purchased on the 10th march? im still waiting for mine and have attempted contact 4 times now with absolutely no response. seems some doxa charm has carried forward.- i'll admit i'm frustrated at the lack of response both by email and message function on their site


Mate, you are not alone. 🇦🇺🇦🇺


----------



## lukee (Nov 12, 2010)

lukee said:


> Mate, you are not alone. 🇦🇺🇦🇺


June 2021 is the time frame I was told.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

nitron135 said:


> Trying on a DOXA (gasp) 1200-type fitted rubber. Works rather well. Wil get some better photos during the day .


Just my opinion, but I'm not a fan of how the strap flares out away from the wrist like in this pic. I'd prefer it to be a little more snug, more skin contact.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> Just my opinion, but I'm not a fan of how the strap flares out away from the wrist like in this pic. I'd prefer it to be a little more snug, more skin contact.


Can certainly snug it up one


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Jacques Gudé said:


> View attachment 15842678


Holy uncle seiko thats good


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

juskiewrx said:


> Gotta laugh---370 watches shipped since launch last month... that's over two-thirds. BUT, they're just gonna sit back and milk the remaining 130 until June... can't make this stuff up. Somebody nailed it when they said Synchron is following Doxa's lead. hahahaha


I've stayed out of this thread for several reasons BUT THIS CHAPS MY HIDE & IMO YOU OWE SYNCHRON an APOLOGY!!!
I was probably one of the VERY first orders & received my watch WAYYY before the original ship date anticipated..IF some have NOT received their watches it is because Synchron is AT THE MERCY OF THEIR suppliers,nothing more!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Watch has arrived. Exceeding my high expectations. Great bezel action. It's a surprisingly heavy watch. The dial is smaller than I anticipated (as someone else mentioned previously). Love the lume. All in all, a very cool watch. On a Crown and Buckle Premium Moss nato.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I've stayed out of this thread for several reasons BUT THIS CHAPS MY HIDE & IMO YOU OWE SYNCHRON an APOLOGY!!!
> I was probably one of the VERY first orders & received my watch WAYYY before the original ship date anticipated..IF some have NOT received their watches it is because Synchron is AT THE MERCY OF THEIR suppliers,nothing more!


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I've stayed out of this thread for several reasons BUT THIS CHAPS MY HIDE & IMO YOU OWE SYNCHRON an APOLOGY!!!
> I was probably one of the VERY first orders & received my watch WAYYY before the original ship date anticipated..IF some have NOT received their watches it is because Synchron is AT THE MERCY OF THEIR suppliers,nothing more!


easy, tiger


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

juskiewrx said:


> Gotta laugh---370 watches shipped since launch last month... that's over two-thirds. BUT, they're just gonna sit back and milk the remaining 130 until June... can't make this stuff up. Somebody nailed it when they said Synchron is following Doxa's lead. hahahaha


No, @juskiewrx, it is just the slow ETA movement supply that is preventing shipping the remaining pieces.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I've stayed out of this thread for several reasons BUT THIS CHAPS MY HIDE & IMO YOU OWE SYNCHRON an APOLOGY!!!
> I was probably one of the VERY first orders & received my watch WAYYY before the original ship date anticipated..IF some have NOT received their watches it is because Synchron is AT THE MERCY OF THEIR suppliers,nothing more!


Love the passion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not discrediting the watch itself in any way, shape or form (besides, how could I? I don't actually have one yet); more so, that the launch itself was poorly executed. Period. And, yeah, well, you know, that's just like *MY *opinion, man.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Synchron said:


> No, @juskiewrx, it is just the slow ETA movement supply that is preventing shipping the remaining pieces.


Thanks for sharing that with the forum here! While I've had my amazing SYNMIL PVD since 8 April, and therefore have NOTHING negative to say, I believe your sharing these kinds of supply chain issues could help allay the concerns of those out there still awaiting this masterpiece.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Thanks for sharing that with the forum here! While I've had my amazing SYNMIL PVD since 8 April, and therefore have NOTHING negative to say, I believe your sharing these kinds of supply chain issues could help allay the concerns of those out there still awaiting this masterpiece.


Synchron chose genuine ETA 2824-2 movements for this release, and the supply of those is extremely limited...


----------



## tgetzen (Jan 6, 2017)

juskiewrx said:


> Gotta laugh---370 watches shipped since launch last month... that's over two-thirds. BUT, they're just gonna sit back and milk the remaining 130 until June... can't make this stuff up. Somebody nailed it when they said Synchron is following Doxa's lead. hahahaha


Somewhere back in this thread, they mention that the remaining DLC /PVD are off getting cases finished.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

While I am loving seeing all these pics of the Military and enjoying vicariously, I also know the design isn't my exact cup of tea.

But it sure does make me keen to see what Synchron hopefully puts out next...

I wonder how soon we may see another model?

With overseeing Synchron branded watches, as well as Aquadive, Aquastar, isofrane, and tropic, I don't know what is realistic to expect for a next release timeline....

If anyone chimes in on the topic, my ears are open


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

boatswain said:


> While I am loving seeing all these pics of the Military and enjoying vicariously, I also know the design isn't my exact cup of tea.
> 
> But it sure does make me keen to see what Synchron hopefully puts out next...
> 
> ...


I'm aware of another Aquastar release coming down the line  Probably their second most desired historical model.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

pkrshang said:


> I'm aware of another Aquastar release coming down the line  Probably their second most desired historical model.


Hhrm...


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Just to clarify, the black model is more accurately described as PVD and not a DLC coating, correct?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

admit-to-im said:


> Just to clarify, the black model is more accurately described as PVD and not a DLC coating, correct?


As long as we're on the same page DLC = PVD and PVD =/= DLC then yes, no one, official or otherwise, has confirmed it's DLC, barring the file extension of the image on Synchron's website, and CS has only said it's a new type of PVD coating.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I've stayed out of this thread for several reasons BUT THIS CHAPS MY HIDE & IMO YOU OWE SYNCHRON an APOLOGY!!!
> I was probably one of the VERY first orders & received my watch WAYYY before the original ship date anticipated..IF some have NOT received their watches it is because Synchron is AT THE MERCY OF THEIR suppliers,nothing more!


Is one of the reasons you have stayed away because you created a thread that stated these were officially "Swiss Made" and vehemently in all caps as usual called anyone who questioned this a liar and a paid Doxa plant? You should seriously relax a little. "Owes an apology?". Please.....

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

wheelbuilder said:


> Is one of the reasons you have stayed away because you created a thread that stated these were officially "Swiss Made" and vehemently in all caps as usual called anyone who questioned this a liar and a paid Doxa plant? You should seriously relax a little. "Owes an apology?". Please.....
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


😂 To be fair, he's only "stayed away" since page 78.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Synchron said:


> Synchron chose genuine ETA 2824-2 movements for this release, and the supply of those is extremely limited...





Synchron said:


> No, @juskiewrx, it is just the slow ETA movement supply that is preventing shipping the remaining pieces.


So, why ship any before you had everything ready? Since it was a "pre-order", it would have made more sense to not ship ANY until ALL were built. That way EVERYONE would be frustrated.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> I'm aware of another Aquastar release coming down the line  Probably their second most desired historical model.


Can we get something like this in a new version please. Thank you very much! 😁


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Is there a way to move that internal bezel or is it just a fixed chapter ring?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Is there a way to move that internal bezel or is it just a fixed chapter ring?


In the winding position.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

kritameth said:


> In the winding position.


Oh 

That is awesome!


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

How 'bout a re-edition of this................


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

Jacques Gudé said:


> View attachment 15842678


Cannot go wrong with the Uncle ...


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not discrediting the watch itself in any way, shape or form (besides, how could I? I don't actually have one yet); more so, that the launch itself was poorly executed. Period. And, yeah, well, you know, that's just like *MY *opinion, man.


Is that based on your vast experience launching watches?


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

MaBr said:


> Can we get something like this in a new version please. Thank you very much! 😁
> View attachment 15843419
> 
> View attachment 15843420


I am not affiliated with Synchron or Rick but I've heard about their next project from a buddy that is. Safe to say, I will be ordering the next one for sure!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

wheelbuilder said:


> Is one of the reasons you have stayed away because you created a thread that stated these were officially "Swiss Made" and vehemently in all caps as usual called anyone who questioned this a liar and a paid Doxa plant? You should seriously relax a little. "Owes an apology?". Please.....
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Speaking of relaxing, weren't you just pissing on the everyone's parade in the LIW Monster thread basically calling their offerings ripoffs?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jskane said:


> Is that based on your vast experience launching watches?


Nope; however it is based on my vast experience being a consumer.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Watchout63 said:


> Speaking of relaxing, weren't you just pissing on the everyone's parade in the LIW Monster thread basically calling their offerings ripoffs?


Yes that was me and they are. That is the difference. What E8 did was piss on everybody based on incorrect information. See the difference?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


>


Olive such a perfect fit.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

wheelbuilder said:


> Yes that was me and they are. That is the difference. What E8 did was piss on everybody based on incorrect information. See the difference?
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk





E8ArmyDiver said:


> I've stayed out of this thread for several reasons BUT THIS CHAPS MY HIDE & IMO YOU OWE SYNCHRON an APOLOGY!!!
> I was probably one of the VERY first orders & received my watch WAYYY before the original ship date anticipated..IF some have NOT received their watches it is because Synchron is AT THE MERCY OF THEIR suppliers,nothing more!





Synchron said:


> No, @juskiewrx, it is just the slow ETA movement supply that is preventing shipping the remaining pieces.


I don't see the difference. E8 was replying to someone busting on the slow delivery of the remaining watches. He stated (above) they were at the mercy of their suppliers. Then Synchron Rep comes on and confirms E8's reply by stating they are waiting on ETA movements. 
Maybe I missed something, but I definitely see the difference and it's not E8 pissing on people, imho. I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> I don't see the difference. E8 was replying to someone busting on the slow delivery of the remaining watches. He stated (above) they were at the mercy of their suppliers. Then Synchron Rep comes on and confirms E8's reply by stating they are waiting on ETA movements.
> Maybe I missed something, but I definitely see the difference and it's not E8 pissing on people, imho. I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time.


well . . .









***MASSIVE COOL***Synchron Watch Group SLAMS IT OUTTA...


HTF is this NOT the TALK OF F74? OMG this is SOOO far past cool I am CRAPPING myself!!!SOOO glad I did'nt spend $750.00 on a China sub! TRIGGER PULLED!!! SYNCHRON 70'S MILITARY BLACK EDITION (AVAILABLE APRIL 2021) INTRODUCTORY PRICE: $990.00 REGULAR PRICE: $1,290.00 MODEL: SYNCHRON 70s...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Synchron said they're waiting on more movements. Was this a known factor from the get go? Does it mean nothing is being shipped at this time? Does it change the previously estimated June delivery?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Need to vent.

Apart from aesthetics, I bought the SS version because of the "ready to ship" status, instead of the "ships in April" notice of the PVD version. I have no problem waiting for a pre-ordered watch to be produced and delivered... I've waited close to 10 months, but knowing from the get-go what was to be expected.
Now, I can understand Synchron QC, packing and shipping team got flooded when the SS sold out in 1 day and was OK waiting for the (very slow IMHO) schedule of 5-to-10 units shipped per day. No problem.
When I begin seeing PVD models (that were supposed to ship After the SS) all over, my feeling starts to change. For the worse.
When people who've already received their watches share their order date, and that date is waaay later than mine, I start feeling disdained and go check with "agent-65" who says my order should ship "within a few days"...
Its been two weeks since that, and now Synchron says it's ETAs fault (maybe an ETA agent stealthily got into Synchron's office, opened my ready-to-ship watch and sequestered the movement!) and there's talk of a "by June" shipping date going 'round.
What really pisses me is the lack of direct communication (you have the emails we registered when we ordered!) stating there's "x" unforeseen problem that'll cause "n" amount of days delay, that you're very sorry, offer some discount/extra goodie as a token to make things right, bla-bla-bla... Usual proper customer service stuff... Nothing! Not only that, but we (the customers Synchron has let down) are ignored and/or made feel like there's nothing to complain about and that we should be happy to endure whatever comes because we've been lucky that Synchron graced us taking our money.
I love almost everything Synchron produces. I've had some poor CS before from Aquadive and Tropic... It gets harder to endure each time and really makes me question my loyalty to the brand/group.
Make it right @Synchron: come clean, explain, say sorry, learn and improve... Avoid making poor CS the seal of the house.
I have much respect for Mr Marei and his team, but I'm sure you can do things a lot better CS-wise. It'll make wonders for your brands.
Cheers


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

Love the dial


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Elmero said:


> Need to vent.
> 
> Apart from aesthetics, I bought the SS version because of the "ready to ship" status, instead of the "ships in April" notice of the PVD version. I have no problem waiting for a pre-ordered watch to be produced and delivered... I've waited close to 10 months, but knowing from the get-go what was to be expected.
> Now, I can understand Synchron QC, packing and shipping team got flooded when the SS sold out in 1 day and was OK waiting for the (very slow IMHO) schedule of 5-to-10 units shipped per day. No problem.
> ...





fellini212 said:


> Well, if you do your product launch and all your sales and marketing on a message board, it's not unreasonable to think you'll be doing most of your customer support there, too.


qed


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

fellini212 said:


> qed


tomayto, tomahto

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384517698307121153


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

juskiewrx said:


> Right. And after all the accolades, the watch is for sale...


I'm... baffled


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

juskiewrx said:


> Right. And after all the accolades, the watch is for sale...





Elmero said:


> I'm... baffled


curiouser and curiouser

he's welcome to do whatever he wants with his watch, of course, but . . .


----------



## lukee (Nov 12, 2010)

Elmero said:


> Need to vent.
> 
> Apart from aesthetics, I bought the SS version because of the "ready to ship" status, instead of the "ships in April" notice of the PVD version. I have no problem waiting for a pre-ordered watch to be produced and delivered... I've waited close to 10 months, but knowing from the get-go what was to be expected.
> Now, I can understand Synchron QC, packing and shipping team got flooded when the SS sold out in 1 day and was OK waiting for the (very slow IMHO) schedule of 5-to-10 units shipped per day. No problem.
> ...


Well said, you couldn't make this **** up.


----------



## Tottett (Apr 12, 2021)

rneiman3 said:


> How 'bout a re-edition of this................
> 
> View attachment 15843506


Yeah that would be nice 👌🏻 Here's another picture of mine 😉


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've been mad enough to stomp bunnies over all this, and I love bunnies, who doesn't? Anyways, had the watch came out this fall, I would've still bought it, I figure if I get it by June or July, it's a win, I'm REALLY dropping my standards here but it's what I gotta do to not go looking for wabbits


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Elmero said:


> Need to vent.
> 
> Apart from aesthetics, I bought the SS version because of the "ready to ship" status, instead of the "ships in April" notice of the PVD version. I have no problem waiting for a pre-ordered watch to be produced and delivered... I've waited close to 10 months, but knowing from the get-go what was to be expected.
> Now, I can understand Synchron QC, packing and shipping team got flooded when the SS sold out in 1 day and was OK waiting for the (very slow IMHO) schedule of 5-to-10 units shipped per day. No problem.
> ...


Hi @Elmero, We apologize for the inconvenience and the delay. 33 stainless steel orders are delayed, the remainder of the orders were announced for delivery in June and we are almost certain they will make it by the end of June. The reasons for the delay were mentioned in a prior post and we don't want to put the blame on anyone else, because the final responsibility lies with Synchron, even though the pandemic has been a major factor for delays in the industry over the past 12 months. For this reason, we will be adding an additional black ISOfrane ($129.00 value) strap to every delayed order, but we are also giving the option to cancel and get a refund anytime. Every refunded order is entitled to receive an additional 10% discount on one future Synchron purchase, even on reduced pre-order prices.
Please send your order cancellation to Synchron ONLY via this contact form: Contact - Synchron Watches


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Synchron said:


> Hi @Elmero, We apologize for the inconvenience and the delay. 33 stainless steel orders are delayed, the remainder of the orders were announced for delivery in June and we are almost certain they will make it by the end of June. The reasons for the delay were mentioned in a prior post and we don't want to put the blame on anyone else, because the final responsibility lies with Synchron, even though the pandemic has been a major factor for delays in the industry over the past 12 months. For this reason, we will be adding an additional black ISOfrane ($129.00 value) strap to every delayed order, but we are also giving the option to cancel and get a refund anytime. Every refunded order is entitled to receive an additional 10% discount on one future Synchron purchase, even on reduced pre-order prices.
> Please send your order cancellation to Synchron ONLY via this contact form: Contact - Synchron Watches


So any SS order which gets delivered after June will come with black ISOfrane? What is the approx delay e.g a month, couple of months or more?


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

Synchron said:


> Hi @Elmero, We apologize for the inconvenience and the delay. 33 stainless steel orders are delayed, the remainder of the orders were announced for delivery in June and we are almost certain they will make it by the end of June. The reasons for the delay were mentioned in a prior post and we don't want to put the blame on anyone else, because the final responsibility lies with Synchron, even though the pandemic has been a major factor for delays in the industry over the past 12 months. For this reason, we will be adding an additional black ISOfrane ($129.00 value) strap to every delayed order, but we are also giving the option to cancel and get a refund anytime. Every refunded order is entitled to receive an additional 10% discount on one future Synchron purchase, even on reduced pre-order prices.
> Please send your order cancellation to Synchron ONLY via this contact form: Contact - Synchron Watches


is it possible to respond to emails also? a blanket response doesn't help answer concerns that individuals may have? am i in that group of 33?, or has my order been missed or something else? to date i have sent 4 emails or direct messages and no one from synchron has bothered to respond. surely you have enough resources to contact 33 people regarding their order, no?


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

I always knew I was special! One of 33! At least, I hope I am; otherwise my order is lost. It would be nice if they reached out to us individually to tell us if we are one of the 33.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

drmdwebb said:


> I always knew I was special! One of 33! At least, I hope I am; otherwise my order is lost. It would be nice if they reached out to us individually to tell us if we are one of the 33.


Yes, an email will be sent to all 33, and if you have ordered an SS and you haven't received a shipping confirmation yet. 
Orders don't get lost, so, if you have received an order confirmation and no tracking number yet, then you are among the 33. meanwhile, please use the contact form, unfortunately we don't know the name behind the forum names.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Synchron said:


> Yes, an email will be sent to all 33, and if you have ordered an SS and you haven't received a shipping confirmation yet.
> Orders don't get lost, so, if you have received an order confirmation and no tracking number yet, then you are among the 33. meanwhile, please use the contact form, unfortunately we don't know the name behind the forum names.


Do you ever sleep Mr/Ms Synchron?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Do you ever sleep Mr/Ms Synchron?


No, 24X7 😂. It's not Mr. Synchron, it's 4 of us in the US, Europe and Australia, in order to be able to cover all time zones


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

micky67 said:


> is it possible to respond to emails also? a blanket response doesn't help answer concerns that individuals may have? am i in that group of 33?, or has my order been missed or something else? to date i have sent 4 emails or direct messages and no one from synchron has bothered to respond. surely you have enough resources to contact 33 people regarding their order, no?


No emails stay unanswered at Synchron during business hours, NEVER.., staff who don't reply to customer emails get a warning and if this is repeated there are other consequences, so, please use the contact form because probably your emails get caught at the server level by the spam policy
and Yes, an email is going to all 33 with the above information
Andy yes, if you have received an order confirmation but you haven't received a tracking # yet, then you are among the 33


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you @ Synchron! I have ordered 2 PVD, any indication of the shipping timeline?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

kpaxsg said:


> Thank you @ Synchron! I have ordered 2 PVD, any indication of the shipping timeline?


I am sorry, I can't tell by your forum name only, please send a message using the contact form


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

@Synchron - Since you are awake, the SS looks great on an aftermarket BOR. Any plans to do a BOR for SS or DLC?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

reluctantsnowman said:


> @Synchron - Since you are awake, the SS looks great on an aftermarket BOR. Any plans to do a BOR for SS or DLC?


Hi, an SS bracelet was never planed, or at least I'm not aware of one, but I can get back to you tomorrow..


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Fergfour said:


> Synchron said they're waiting on more movements. Was this a known factor from the get go? Does it mean nothing is being shipped at this time? Does it change the previously estimated June delivery?


No excuses at our end here, @Synchron on bears full responsibility, but as mentioned in a prior post, @Synchron was informed about the delay a few days after the model was sold out. All remaining unshipped orders should ship by the end of June.
Please note that some countries were not affected by the pandemic and some were severely, also many business have shut down during the pandemic , which has extremely disrupted the supply chain in the industry.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I must be 1 of the 33, and yet I didn't even get THAT email.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

gruntmedik said:


> I must be 1 of the 33, and yet I didn't even get THAT email.


I think the explanation was that an email is coming to those in the group.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Last information about the delivery date of my PVD Synchron is also June.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

fellini212 said:


> well . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atn


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Dear Mr/Ms @Synchron - The Aquastar folks on its sub-forum would like to know when the BOR for AS DS would be released.. when you get a chance please


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Synchron said:


> No excuses at our end here, @Synchron on bears full responsibility, but as mentioned in a prior post, @Synchron was informed about the delay a few days after the model was sold out. All remaining unshipped orders should ship by the end of June.
> Please note that some countries were not affected by the pandemic and some were severely, also many business have shut down during the pandemic , which has extremely disrupted the supply chain in the industry.


IF that is the case, why would you not just say that as soon as you were notified? Why wait until you have frustrated customers before you decide to tell us?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

gruntmedik said:


> IF that is the case, why would you not just say that as soon as you were notified? Why wait until you have frustrated customers before you decide to tell us?


I don't think it's necessary to say that it is not in the company's interest to upset anyone? but synchron didn't get the final and exact ETA for the components until April 22nd, and rushing out the early updates we received would have been even more frustrating.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

gruntmedik said:


> IF that is the case, why would you not just say that as soon as you were notified? Why wait until you have frustrated customers before you decide to tell us?


Gruntmedik, if you are so unhappy why don't you just cancel your order? The watch is yours but will take sometime to get. Why does this frustrate you so much? Not to single you out but I don't understand all this persistent complaining from members, where's my watch, where's my email, why didn't I to get both an ISO and tropic strap, etc.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Ketchup time said:


> Gruntmedik, if you are so unhappy why don't you just cancel your order? The watch is yours but will take sometime to get. Why does this frustrate you so much? Not to single you out but I don't understand all this persistent complaining from members, where's my watch, where's my email, why didn't I to get both an ISO and tropic strap, etc.


Let us focus on the SS for the sake of discussion. Presumably some who ordered the exact same day as those who's long received their watch have now been waiting weeks with no proper explanation and provided what seems like one excuse after another. Are you really having a hard time understanding why they might be frustrated? How long did you wait for yours?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ketchup time said:


> Gruntmedik, if you are so unhappy why don't you just cancel your order? The watch is yours but will take sometime to get. Why does this frustrate you so much? Not to single you out but I don't understand all this persistent complaining from members, where's my watch, where's my email, why didn't I to get both an ISO and tropic strap, etc.


And we don't understand YOUR persistent complaining about members who are understandably upset about expectations that were originally set, which weren't met. Yes, @Synchron does seem to finally be stepping up to the plate to own where they've dropped the ball on many of us customers; however, if YOU'VE either received your watch already, or haven't even purchased one, then I don't think it's your place to comment on how others choose to vent their frustration.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Synchron said:


> No, 24X7 . It's not Mr. Synchron, it's 4 of us in the US, Europe and Australia, in order to be able to cover all time zones


I thought it was Andy furiously typing at the keyboard 24 hours a day.. glad to know there are four

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

kritameth said:


> Let us focus on the SS for the sake of discussion. Presumably some who ordered the exact same day as those who's long received their watch have now been waiting weeks with no proper explanation and provided what seems like one excuse after another. Are you really having a hard time understanding why they might be frustrated? How long did you wait for yours?


I guess I see this hobby as a way to escape the real stresses in life. I tend not to dwell on things outside of my control. I missed this opportunity on the SS. If I had bought it, I'd either just wait because I felt I got an amazing piece at a great price or cancelled and moved on.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ketchup time said:


> I guess I see this hobby as a way to escape the real stresses in life. I tend not to dwell on things outside of my control. I missed this opportunity on the SS. If I had bought it, I'd either just wait because I felt I got an amazing piece at a great price or cancelled and moved on.


As the saying goes, "you do you".


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

kritameth said:


> Let us focus on the SS for the sake of discussion. Presumably some who ordered the exact same day as those who's long received their watch have now been waiting weeks with no proper explanation and provided what seems like one excuse after another. Are you really having a hard time understanding why they might be frustrated? How long did you wait for yours?


Yes, all orders were placed within 1 day and the last 33 orders didn't make it into assembly, we apologize for the delay and have given options to cancel or to receive an additional bonus ISOfrane strap.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Ketchup time said:


> I guess I see this hobby as a way to escape the real stresses in life. I tend not to dwell on things outside of my control. I missed this opportunity on the SS. If I had bought it, I'd either just wait because I felt I got an amazing piece at a great price or cancelled and moved on.


So, you ordered the PVD then?


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> So, you ordered the PVD then?


?


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Synchron said:


> Yes, all orders were placed within 1 day and the last 33 orders didn't make it into assembly, we apologize for the delay and have given options to cancel or to receive an additional bonus ISOfrane strap.


@Synchron So if we don't have an email, should we contact Customer Service? I have no such email from you.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

drmdwebb said:


> @Synchron So if we don't have an email, should we contact Customer Service? I have no such email from you.


The email was not sent out yet, it will be within the next 24 hours..but as mentioned in a previous post, if you have ordered the SS model and you haven't received the shipping notification then your order is among the 33.. Please contact CS using the contact form ONLY, with your choice to cancel or get the bonus ISOfrane with your order late June..


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Ketchup time said:


> ?


You said you missed out on the SS. Did you order the PVD version instead?


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> You said you missed out on the SS. Did you order the PVD version instead?


No, PVD watches don't interest me. I'm excited to see Synchrons next Aquastar release. I'm hoping it will be based on a specific version of the Regate Yacht timer.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Ketchup time said:


> No, PVD watches don't interest me.


No skin in the game then, just hanging out in the Synchron Military thread reading about people complaining. Fun!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> No skin in the game then, just hanging out in the Synchron Military thread reading about people complaining. Fun!


Actually enjoying the pictures as I think it's a great watch and from how it sold out in 24 hours, so do others! 
You seem to have been triggered by my post ?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Ketchup time said:


> Actually enjoying the pictures as I think it's a great watch and from how it sold out in 24 hours, so do others!
> You seem to have been triggered by my post ?


Not triggered, just noticed u complaining about the complaining. Unlike you though I ordered one. It was always June for me so no use in me whining.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Ketchup time said:


> I guess I see this hobby as a way to escape the real stresses in life. I tend not to dwell on things outside of my control. I missed this opportunity on the SS. If I had bought it, I'd either just wait because I felt I got an amazing piece at a great price or cancelled and moved on.





Ketchup time said:


> No, PVD watches don't interest me. I'm excited to see Synchrons next Aquastar release. I'm hoping it will be based on a specific version of the Regate Yacht timer.
> View attachment 15849065


Let me get this straight, you didn't order anything, but you somehow feel entitled to criticize and lecture those who've expressed frustrations regarding their order, frustrations that even Synchron is now owning up to? Your argument to just wait is based on the fact that it's an "amazing piece at a great price", so even if it shows up years from now on our deathbed we should be sending thank you letters to Synchron, right? The same "amazing piece" you've never handled, right?


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

kritameth said:


> Let me get this straight, you didn't order anything, but you somehow feel entitled to criticize and lecture those who've expressed frustrations regarding their order, frustrations that even Synchron is now owning up to? Your argument to just wait is based on the fact that it's an "amazing piece at a great price", so even if it shows up years from now on our deathbed we should be sending thank you letters to Synchron, right? The same "amazing piece" you've never handled, right?


Wow...are you for real? And easy solution, cancel your order so you don't have to wait for years until you are in your death bed. Or even better, talk directly to CS!
Kritameth, way to show your true character.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> Not triggered, just noticed u complaining about the complaining. Unlike you though I ordered one. It was always June for me so no use in me whining.


Congrats, glad you were one of the lucky ones to acquire the watch on the day of its release. Wear it in good health.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Ketchup time said:


> Wow...are you for real? And easy solution, cancel your order so you don't have to wait for years until you are in your death bed. Or even better, talk directly to CS!
> Kritameth, way to show your true character.


I am with others.. Watching the forums for pics is one thing, offering unsolicited advice to cancel orders when you have no skin the game is another.. I would relax if I were you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I am with others.. Watching the forums for pics is one thing, offering unsolicited advice to cancel orders when you have no skin the game is another.. I would relax if I were you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough and thanks for the respectful dialogue. However, if anyone should relax I would counter that it should be Kritameth jumping in with "You're an absolute f**king clown" out of left field! ?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Ketchup time said:


> Congrats, glad you were one of the lucky ones to acquire the watch on the day of its release. Wear it in good health.


I ordered a PVD several days after the release.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Ketchup time said:


> Fair enough and thanks for the respectful dialogue. However, if anyone should relax I would counter that it should be Kritameth jumping in with "You're an absolute f**king clown" out of left field!


It's all good.. the situation is tremendously frustrating for the folks who ordered. I know some of them personally and they are devastated with the delay. You would say it's just a watch, but, yet here we all are, being passionate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Dupe post


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Ketchup time said:


> I guess I see this hobby as a way to escape the real stresses in life. I tend not to dwell on things outside of my control. I missed this opportunity on the SS. If I had bought it, I'd either just wait because I felt I got an amazing piece at a great price or cancelled and moved on.


You may still have a chance to grab SS version if some of the 33 choose to cancel order instead of waiting till end of June .


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Sold my Synchron a couple weeks back as I slimmed down the collection but stopped by to see more photos and... wow. This thread has captured all the best and worst of this hobby - and this forum.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

It was the best of times it was the worst of times, all in one place. No one, even those who didn’t buy it, or those who did only to sell it, can resist the pull of the Synchron Military thread.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow! Things have gone off the rails a bit in this thread. Just snapped this in the car to post something positive!!


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh well, just a few days ago I was all "glitter and unicorns" happily waiting for my stainless, the reality of 8+ more weeks is setting in, and quite frankly, I don't feel too confident in that time frame, I'm starting to sweat, I don't need the money but maybe they could refund the ones waiting $900 with the $100 remainder as a deposit towards the watch when they do become available


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Great combo, Jacques!!!!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

rneiman3 said:


> Great combo, Jacques!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Cheap Barton canvas strap arrived today suits the SS version quite well!


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Michael 808 said:


> Oh well, just a few days ago I was all "glitter and unicorns" happily waiting for my stainless, the reality of 8+ more weeks is setting in, and quite frankly, I don't feel too confident in that time frame, I'm starting to sweat, I don't need the money but maybe they could refund the ones waiting $900 with the $100 remainder as a deposit towards the watch when they do become available


Yes, sure, if you wish and have a pre-order in, please contact CS and the whole amount will be refunded until those 30 pieces are back in stock


----------



## Luxx (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi,

nice combo - is it the shamal strap?



Jacques Gudé said:


> Wow! Things have gone off the rails a bit in this thread. Just snapped this in the car in to post something positive!!
> View attachment 15849370


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Luxx said:


> Hi,
> 
> nice combo - is it the shamal strap?


Thanks! That is actually the one Erika calls 'Original MN Strap'.


----------



## lukee (Nov 12, 2010)

@Synchron it took a while, but thanks for the email today. Some formal clarification was very much appreciated. Roll on June.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Ketchup time said:


> Gruntmedik, if you are so unhappy why don't you just cancel your order? The watch is yours but will take sometime to get. Why does this frustrate you so much? Not to single you out but I don't understand all this persistent complaining from members, where's my watch, where's my email, why didn't I to get both an ISO and tropic strap, etc.





Ketchup time said:


> I guess I see this hobby as a way to escape the real stresses in life. I tend not to dwell on things outside of my control. I missed this opportunity on the SS. If I had bought it, I'd either just wait because I felt I got an amazing piece at a great price or cancelled and moved on.





Ketchup time said:


> No, PVD watches don't interest me. I'm excited to see Synchrons next Aquastar release. I'm hoping it will be based on a specific version of the Regate Yacht timer.





Ketchup time said:


> Actually enjoying the pictures as I think it's a great watch and from how it sold out in 24 hours, so do others!
> You seem to have been triggered by my post ?





Ketchup time said:


> Wow...are you for real? And easy solution, cancel your order so you don't have to wait for years until you are in your death bed. Or even better, talk directly to CS!
> Kritameth, way to show your true character.





Ketchup time said:


> Fair enough and thanks for the respectful dialogue. However, if anyone should relax I would counter that it should be Kritameth jumping in with "You're an absolute f**king clown" out of left field! ?


So, you don't mean to single me out, yet call me by name.

I'm frustrated for reasons I, and others, have already stated.

Then, to top it off, some troll that hasn't even purchased either of the watches in question, wants to bump his gums about people that have.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

I am one of the 33 who got the email:










I was very frustrated at first to learn that I wasn't going to have the watch right away from the 'pre-order' (as I planned to leave the country for a few months in early April, so it was frustrating to accommodate an address that can receive the package in case it arraives before my returning in early June) but I have learned and got reminded about these silly things about this hobby:

Watches are just luxury items - no one will die without it (in 2021 at least).
Don't make impulsive purchases, or don't spend the money if you can't afford them.
Make sure to enjoy the watches you already have, they may bring back the 'love at first sight' you once had with them.
These being said, I am thankful for @Synchron 's transparent and thorough communication and looking forward to receiving my SS Military with an extra ISOfrane in late June (hopefully ). Been really enjoying all of the photos everyone has been posting here.

Cheers.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

lukee said:


> @Synchron it took a while, but thanks for the email today. Some formal clarification was very much appreciated. Roll on June.





uperhemi said:


> I am one of the 33 who got the email:
> 
> I was very frustrated at first to learn that I wasn't going to have the watch right away from the 'pre-order' (as I planned to leave the country for a few months in early April, so it was frustrating to accommodate an address that can receive the package in case it arraives before my returning in early June) but I have learned and got reminded about these silly things about this hobby:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your understanding ?


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

gruntmedik said:


> So, you don't mean to single me out, yet call me by name.
> 
> I'm frustrated for reasons I, and others, have already stated.
> 
> Then, to top it off, some troll that hasn't even purchased either of the watches in question, wants to bump his gums about people that have.


It's a love fest here, no critique of synchron allowed.


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

In the name of love...really enjoy seeing all the great photos and strap combos posted to this forum. I was included in the 33 waiting for the stainless steel and will be continuing with my order with the additional strap. Good on Synchron to listen and respond to their fellow watch enthusiasts and ultimately take responsibility in a very challenging environment. I think it will be well worth the wait. And for those that may have missed out the first time around, the stainless steel and black editions available as of 8:00 EST. Cheers


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry to hear that some of you have to wait a bit longer than expected.
Getting an additional Isofrane seems to be a good deal - at least for me. Most of us do have more that one watch to join in the meantime, so there's no wasted wristtime until the arrival of the military

I'm still in love with mine and trying different straps. Before spending $$ for an quality black shark mesh, I tried a cheap one.
What do you guys think of this combo?


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks to @Synchron for the "official" communication. I will be waiting patiently as well. It's not much different than other situations (I'm also waiting on a Sinn U-50T that I ordered quite a while back and will take yet a while to come.)

I can only imagine the frustration from their side when supplier(s) couldn't follow through on what they thought would happen.

Plenty of frustration to go around. It's of no serious world consequence--"let it all float on."


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

drmdwebb said:


> Plenty of frustration to go around. It's of no serious world consequence--"let it all float on."


"Float on" by Modest Mouse ?
Awesome song, anyone who hasn't heard the song, check it!


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Ketchup time said:


> "Float on" by Modest Mouse ?
> Awesome song, anyone who hasn't heard the song, check it!


Yep; wondered who would get that reference.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Ketchup time said:


> "Float on" by Modest Mouse ?
> Awesome song, anyone who hasn't heard the song, check it!


Instead of looking into the club from the outside, the doorman is giving you an opportunity and the SS (and PVD) are available once again....


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)

Goblin77 said:


> Sorry to hear that some of you have to wait a bit longer than expected.
> Getting an additional Isofrane seems to be a good deal - at least for me. Most of us do have more that one watch to join in the meantime, so there's no wasted wristtime until the arrival of the military
> 
> I'm still in love with mine and trying different straps. Before spending $$ for an quality black shark mesh, I tried a cheap one.
> ...


That's Sick!


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Thank you !


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Synchron said:


> Hi @Elmero, We apologize for the inconvenience and the delay. 33 stainless steel orders are delayed, the remainder of the orders were announced for delivery in June and we are almost certain they will make it by the end of June. The reasons for the delay were mentioned in a prior post and we don't want to put the blame on anyone else, because the final responsibility lies with Synchron, even though the pandemic has been a major factor for delays in the industry over the past 12 months. For this reason, we will be adding an additional black ISOfrane ($129.00 value) strap to every delayed order, but we are also giving the option to cancel and get a refund anytime. Every refunded order is entitled to receive an additional 10% discount on one future Synchron purchase, even on reduced pre-order prices.
> Please send your order cancellation to Synchron ONLY via this contact form: Contact - Synchron Watches


Hi there, @Synchron team,
I just want to say I appreciate you coming forward and owning this. It's always better to offer the truth from the beginning than stumble until things start to get out of control.
That said. It's never been my intention to cancel my order. I just like the watch too much and have ordered an insane amount of straps for it (that's what waiting has done for me) and have no other 20mm strap watch to use them! I received the email last night and have already replied using the contact form, as instructed.
I can only hope there won't be further delays from your providers and that these kind of hiccups won't happen in further releases by Synchron or any of the other brands under the Synchron umbrella (BTW, don't let Aquadive die, I beg you!)
Best regards and really looking forward to June... patiently (and NOT ordering any more straps)


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Sorry to hear that some of you have to wait a bit longer than expected.
> Getting an additional Isofrane seems to be a good deal - at least for me. Most of us do have more that one watch to join in the meantime, so there's no wasted wristtime until the arrival of the military
> 
> I'm still in love with mine and trying different straps. Before spending $$ for an quality black shark mesh, I tried a cheap one.
> ...


Honest answer coming from a mesh fan. Mesh is the worst option in my opinion for a diver with considerable space between case and lug-holes. If you can see visible arm in that gap it doesn't look great (TO ME). Just an opinion. That watch is really well done and the stainless version on the fitted BOR is one of the nicest looking watches I've seen. Good job people!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Haven't been active here in a while, but I hope that everyone will get their watches soon. Although I'm entirely impatient, I will say to others that this watch is worth the wait. In hindsight, I'd have waited another month, if required. Here's a cheesy shot on the water where the Synchron Military is in its natural habitat!

The included nato straps have been great, but I just don't know if they're entirely my speed. I'd have this on a Tropic about 70% of the time if I could get the correct spring bars for the Tropic strap. The spring bars from the ISOfrane don't fit the tropic and the Marathon / no name spring bars I ordered off Amazon also don't fit the same diameter, meaning that there is some play, which is quite annoying.

I messaged the Synchron CS rep about this to see if there was a way to order the correct spring bars for the Tropic and I will report back what they say, but up until now I'm 0 for 2 on trying to get it sorted!


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

tacit said:


> Haven't been active here in a while, but I hope that everyone will get their watches soon. Although I'm entirely impatient, I will say to others that this watch is worth the wait. In hindsight, I'd have waited another month, if required. Here's a cheesy shot on the water where the Synchron Military is in its natural habitat!
> 
> The included nato straps have been great, but I just don't know if they're entirely my speed. I'd have this on a Tropic about 70% of the time if I could get the correct spring bars for the Tropic strap. The spring bars from the ISOfrane don't fit the tropic and the Marathon / no name spring bars I ordered off Amazon also don't fit the same diameter, meaning that there is some play, which is quite annoying.
> 
> I messaged the Synchron CS rep about this to see if there was a way to order the correct spring bars for the Tropic and I will report back what they say, but up until now I'm 0 for 2 on trying to get it sorted!


hi @tacit, this is strange, because we use the same spring bars for ISOfrane and the Tropic straps.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Military watch / military boots. 😊


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Synchron said:


> Hi @Elmero, We apologize for the inconvenience and the delay. 33 stainless steel orders are delayed, the remainder of the orders were announced for delivery in June and we are almost certain they will make it by the end of June. The reasons for the delay were mentioned in a prior post and we don't want to put the blame on anyone else, because the final responsibility lies with Synchron, even though the pandemic has been a major factor for delays in the industry over the past 12 months. For this reason, we will be adding an additional black ISOfrane ($129.00 value) strap to every delayed order, but we are also giving the option to cancel and get a refund anytime. Every refunded order is entitled to receive an additional 10% discount on one future Synchron purchase, even on reduced pre-order prices.
> Please send your order cancellation to Synchron ONLY via this contact form: Contact - Synchron Watches





fellini212 said:


> Well, if you do your product launch and all your sales and marketing on a message board, it's not unreasonable to think you'll be doing most of your customer support there, too.


Well... It´s been more than a day since I replied to Synchron's email regarding the "infamous 33" using the contact form. I am still waiting for an answer to the question(s) I sent. So... do I need to write them down here to get an answer, @Synchron?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Elmero said:


> Well... It´s been more than a day since I replied to Synchron's email regarding the "infamous 33" using the contact form. I am still waiting for an answer to the question(s) I sent. So... do I need to write them down here to get an answer, @Synchron?


No unanswered emails here, probably stuck in spam, please use the contact form..


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Synchron said:


> hi @tacit, this is strange, because we use the same spring bars for ISOfrane and the Tropic straps.


Very strange. When I tried to use the ISOfrane spring bars on the Tropic strap, they seemed to be a smaller diameter and easily fell out. The spring bars are very well secured within the ISOfrane strap.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

tacit said:


> Very strange. When I tried to use the ISOfrane spring bars on the Tropic strap, they seemed to be a smaller diameter and easily fell out. The spring bars are very well secured within the ISOfrane strap.


This doesn't mean that they don't fit. The spring bars can have a little play and that will have no effect on how they'll hold the strap to the watch


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Synchron said:


> No unanswered emails here, probably stuck in spam, please use the contact form..


No emails in spam here. I did use the contact form and have the confirmation auto-reply email (it safely arrived into my inbox, without passing through the spam folder)... Let's see if I get an email reply tomorrow...


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Elmero said:


> Well... It´s been more than a day since I replied to Synchron's email regarding the "infamous 33" using the contact form. I am still waiting for an answer to the question(s) I sent. So... do I need to write them down here to get an answer, @Synchron?


True, we searched everywhere for your message, but you used the Aquastar contact form and they had to forward the message to Synchron. Please use ONLY this contact form Contact - Synchron Watches for matters concerning Synchron watches


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Elmero said:


> No emails in spam here. I did use the contact form and have the confirmation auto-reply email (it safely arrived into my inbox, without passing through the spam folder)... Let's see if I get an email reply tomorrow...


Although under the same umbrella, Aquastar and Synchron are 2 separate watch companies, so please use the contact form of the corresponding brand


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Synchron said:


> True, we searched everywhere for your message, but you used the Aquastar contact form and they had to forward the message to Synchron. Please use ONLY this contact form Contact - Synchron Watches for matters concerning Synchron watches





Synchron said:


> Although under the same umbrella, Aquastar and Synchron are 2 separate watch companies, so please use the contact form of the corresponding brand


I absolutely used Synchron's contact form... and I have the automated email response to prove it. It was until tonight that I REPLIED to that automated email and got reply from an Aquastar account, so it seems like you got mixed inboxes or whatever amongst your multiple domains, but not my mistake. 
But that's not the point here... or, is it?
Your replies and the way you address your customers (here and on other occasions) seem to walk on a very thin line between being contentious and just being annoyed by us.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Synchron said:


> This doesn't mean that they don't fit. The spring bars can have a little play and that will have no effect on how they'll hold the strap to the watch


Fair enough. I appreciate the responses. I will roll with the spring bars from the ISOfrane.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I have un-subscribed from this post as it has just turned into vile nonsense at this point. Synchron has done everything they can to explain the issues on a public and unfortunately toxic thread now. I get it, you paid hard earned money for a watch and expect things to flow smooth - well get over it. Anyone who works in supply chain will tell you it's a crap shoot now and you should be used to disappointment based upon supplier related delays, etc. Anyways, suck it up or cancel your damn order because this is the way of the world now. I live in the one throat to choke world and I'd tell everyone of the people crying right now to do some research before opening their keyboard warrior skills and do some investigating on how the world works. I live in a very complex world of deliverables and the fact is - you bought a commodity that wasn't completely ready from the get go. If anything, better transparency from Synchron should have occurred right out the gate - bad news it does not get better with age folks. Either way, the options have been laid and I don't think it gets easier than that.

Peace out! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

I don’t want to distract from the intense discussions this thread has brought about, but if anyone happened to pick up an extra Maranez BOR they would be willing to sell, let me know!


----------



## driggity (Feb 6, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> Sorry to hear that some of you have to wait a bit longer than expected.
> Getting an additional Isofrane seems to be a good deal - at least for me. Most of us do have more that one watch to join in the meantime, so there's no wasted wristtime until the arrival of the military
> 
> I'm still in love with mine and trying different straps. Before spending $$ for an quality black shark mesh, I tried a cheap one.
> ...


I like it and I should probably go ahead and pull the trigger on a PVD mesh but I've been surprisingly happy with mine on a leather strap ?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Please direct any Customer Service requests to Synchron via messaging using the *contact form* Contact - Synchron Watches, *livechat *or *phone* PLEASE do not post CS inquiries on this thread because the moderators have no access to the information available to the CS representatives, also unless you are willing to disclose your name and order numbers, that are necessary to look up information, please use one of the direct CS access means above.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Some of the posts on this thread serve to remind me why I would never ever start a watch brand! 

I have to agree with Hooliganjrs - Synchron seems to be doing the best they can given the current supply chain situation. I have many European work colleagues and I am very aware of shifting lockdown situations going on in various EU countries. It isn’t like watchmaking is an essential business or one where workers can perform their tasks remotely. Synchron’s lack of movements could be due to an unexpected ETA production shutdown, and have nothing to do with Synchron.

I think the offer to either cancel or hang tight and receive a bonus $100+ strap is actually a pretty generous offer on Synchron’s part.

I’ll be the first to rant and rail if Synchron fails to provide good after sale support, but in this specific instance, I think some folk’s public airing of their frustrations is a bit unreasonable.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Military vibes - Synchron Military and Alpha Industries M65 jacket


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Ryeguy said:


> Some of the posts on this thread serve to remind me why I would never ever start a watch brand!
> 
> I have to agree with Hooliganjrs - Synchron seems to be doing the best they can given the current supply chain situation. I have many European work colleagues and I am very aware of shifting lockdown situations going on in various EU countries. It isn't like watchmaking is an essential business or one where workers can perform their tasks remotely. Synchron's lack of movements could be due to an unexpected ETA production shutdown, and have nothing to do with Synchron.
> 
> ...


If my posts are amongst the ones you consider unreasonable, I should say this for context:

1) my watch was supposed to be part of the first batch to be delivered. It was, supposedly, "ready to ship" at the moment of ordering (i.e. in stock and fully mounted... at least that's what I understand when I read "ready to ship") Maybe I'm wrong, but I really think there's room to be a little upset when it turns out the "ready to ship" statement was not true and, not only that... it will be one of the last units to ship and the reason offered is the scarcity of movements (we all here know that's been happening with ETA for a while)... thing is, a ready to ship watch should not be subject to any (movement or any other) supplier delay, as it's ready to ship!!

2) I live in EU and am fully aware of lockdowns and pandemic-related restrictions. During the pandemic I've bought 3 watches made in Europe by microbrands. In one case I had to wait 1.5 months for it to be delivered (I was told a month when I payed for it... no biggie, I knew the watch was built on order and had to wait for it); the other watch, I will be waiting until December (it has a made-to-order movement) and I've no problem whatsoever with waiting plus I'm confident it will arrive in time, based on previous experiences buying from this particular micro; the third one is the Synchron, explained above ("ready to ship" turns into a 3-month wait). Lastly, I've pre-ordered a watch from Synchron before, the Aquadive Poseidon, which took a few months from payment to delivery. That's to say I've no problem at all waiting for a pre-ordered watch... The big difference is not that I need to wait, but knowing from the beginning that I'll have to wait. If I had chosen a PVD model, I would've been expecting to receive my watch after some time (April for the first batch... I mean, people who ordered PVD have had their watches for weeks now!!). I actually waited more than a month after buying to vent any frustration and start asking questions.

3) the biggest problem for me has been the lack of proper communication from Synchron (they only addressed the "infamous 33" case AFTER I wrote about it here. I had contacted their "CS" chat a couple of times before venting here... all I got were uninformed guesses -don't want to call it lies- telling me my watch was about to ship and no mention whatsoever to the supply problem and 3 month delay)... As another member pointed "if you do your product launch and all your sales and marketing on a message board, it's not unreasonable to think you'll be doing most of your customer support there, too." I'm sorry if my (and others') posts have ruined this thread for you and others, but Synchron didn't give us much alternative than to vent and treat CS-related stuff here so that it's addressed by them. And, when they do, they do so with an attitude and trying hard to avoid recognizing their mistakes while trying to blame their customers for contacting them here.

I haven't done anything wrong. I saw a watch I liked, I chose the "ready to ship" version, paid for it and waited more than a month without ANY communication regarding the issues and possible outcomes. I contacted CS through their chat to ask for an ETA, they never told me there were problems, they told me shipping was imminent. I waited and nothing shipped. I came to the forum (where Synchron has been VERY active) wrote a post about it that's when we all found out about those 33 units. I waited for the official email, got it and replied using Synchron's contact form, as instructed with some questions to make my decision. Nothing, no reply. So I came back to the forum, told them I haven't got any reply from them by email and they replied here saying they had and it must be on my spam folder. And bla-bla-bla...

Lastly: I'm a big fan of Marei's Synchron Group watches. That doesn't mean I have to renounce to proper CS and have the most basic concerns clarified... even if it's on WUS, due to the lack of proper replies through the official CS channels.

That's it from me. I really hope Synchron doesn't come with another reply to this post trying to blame their lack of communication on me, so that you all can keep enjoying the thread with photos and nice/happy stuff and stories.

Peace


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

AndyAaron said:


> Military vibes - Synchron Military and Alpha Industries M65 jacket


Really nice! Is that the Joseph Bonnie tropic?


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

@Elmero ; It is Wolbrook tropic with PVD buckle. If you live in EU Wolbrook is from France -> easy to buy for you


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

AndyAaron said:


> @Elmero ; It is Wolbrook tropic with PVD buckle. If you live in EU Wolbrook is from France -> easy to buy for you


Thanks! Yes... I think the Joseph Bonnie, Wolbrook and Serica (all based in France, coincidentally) are exactly the same straps. Very unique color compared to any other tropics.

Great pairing with your PVD!


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Just ordered the Olive green tropic from Serica, $69 plus $10 USD shipping seemed a bit more reasonable versus roughly $20 Euro sihpping from the other 2 brands. Should be a great summer strap for the SS version and I like how the ends of the strap are textured as well. The strap ends kind of look blunt and exposed with the supplied Tropic strap.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Elmero said:


> If my posts are amongst the ones you consider unreasonable, I should say this for context:
> 
> 1) my watch was supposed to be part of the first batch to be delivered. It was, supposedly, "ready to ship" at the moment of ordering (i.e. in stock and fully mounted... at least that's what I understand when I read "ready to ship") Maybe I'm wrong, but I really think there's room to be a little upset when it turns out the "ready to ship" statement was not true and, not only that... it will be one of the last units to ship and the reason offered is the scarcity of movements (we all here know that's been happening with ETA for a while)... thing is, a ready to ship watch should not be subject to any (movement or any other) supplier delay, as it's ready to ship!!
> 
> ...


Hi, we respect your opinions and it means a lot to us, but we have to set this straight;
Synchron *DID NOT* do a product launch on the forum, the initial post and the whole thread was all member created. Synchron participated only when it was requested, when it was necessary, or when questions were asked. It was some post that suggested that Synchron launched the product on the forum, which simply isn't true. Synchron created the first brand forum 21 years ago on WUS and we are aware of Watchuseek rules and abide by them.

Answers to your other questions will be privately addressed by email because it is not a subject of public interest . Meanwhile your payment was refunded but your order is still upright. You will also receive the additional free ISOfrane. I hope we were able to address all your concerns..

Peace..✌


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Synchron said:


> Hi, we respect your opinions and it means a lot to us, but we have to set this straight;
> Synchron *DID NOT* do a product launch on the forum, the initial post and the whole thread was all member created. Synchron participated only when it was requested, when it was necessary, or when questions were asked. It was some post that suggested that Synchron launched the product on the forum, which simply isn't true. Synchron created the first brand forum 21 years ago on WUS and we are aware of Watchuseek rules and abide by them.
> 
> Answers to your other questions will be privately addressed by email because it is not a subject of public interest . Meanwhile your payment was refunded but your order is still upright. You will also receive the additional free ISOfrane. I hope we were able to address all your concerns..
> ...


Additional free isofrane in addition to the additional free isofrane?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Additional free isofrane in addition to the additional free isofrane?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, only 1 additional ISOfrane


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Synchron said:


> Yes, sure, if you wish and have a pre-order in, please contact CS and the whole amount will be refunded until those 30 pieces are back in stock


Thanks, requested option 3 yesterday, still no refund but I'm sure


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Michael 808 said:


> Thanks, requested option 3 yesterday, still no refund but I'm sure


Okay, two days later, still no refund, I used the link on the email from Synchron requesting option #3, anyone else actually received their refund?


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Not only do you have great taste in watches, but you have great photographic skills!!!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Looks like more members flipping these for a quick buck here at WUS, there's a PVD version just up if you're not willing to wait.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

The most recent one for sale looks to have been bought for a youtube video and now for sell. There's a video up showing the watch in real life/motion if anyone wants to check it out on youtube. I saw the listing and noticed it has the same serial number.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

rneiman3 said:


> Not only do you have great taste in watches, but you have great photographic skills!!!


Not sure you meant me, but if you did... THANK YOU!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Deleting unhelpful posts I regret making.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Deleting unhelpful posts I regret making.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Deleting unhelpful posts I regret making.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

drmdwebb said:


> well the communication shortfalls continue. No email accompanied the notice that I had been refunded. Why wouldn't I think that my order had been cancelled? I had to write back and this is what they said:
> 
> "Hi, this is not a refund for the order, just the money was returned until they are back in stock"
> 
> So what is my assurance that they will remember me in June, now that they don't have my money?


Sorry to hear that bro. Did you hit them up on their website?


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Deleting unhelpful posts I regret making.


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

Seriously drmdwebb: they're clearly communicating with you - why air that out here - what good can it possibly do for anyone?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

drmdwebb said:


> I've been communicating with someone on email. That person claims I'm "definitely" still on the list. I hope that person is correct.


Am sure you know this already, but they also have a live chat and 1800 call in number.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

jskane said:


> Seriously drmdwebb: they're clearly communicating with you - why air that out here - what good can it possibly do for anyone?


If i really wanted a watch and I was forcefully refunded, I would be pissed too


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Deleting unhelpful posts I regret making.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Deleting unhelpful posts I regret making


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Deleting unhelpful posts I regret making


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

drmdwebb said:


> I couldn't disagree with you more that the communication is clear. The original email said I could reply that I wanted to continue. I did that. The next communication was an email, without any accompanying explanation or text, that my order had been refunded.
> 
> What would you think? You had an order, and out of the blue, without explanation, they refund you. I'm certain most reasonable people would have assumed their order was canceled.
> 
> It was only after I wrote back that I got the message that my order was intact. If I hadn't written back, no such information would have been forthcoming.


_What would you think? You had an order, and out of the blue, without explanation, they refund you. I'm certain most reasonable people would have assumed their order was canceled. _

I would have done exactly what you did: ask them why.

But if my next question after they answered was:
_
So what is my assurance that they will remember me in June, now that they don't have my money?_

I'd ask them that, too because nobody here can answer it.

You're dealing with a company - just deal with them and give them a chance to get it straight for gawds sake. Everybody doesn't need to know everything.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

jskane said:


> You're dealing with a company - just deal with them and give them a chance to get it straight for gawds sake. Everybody doesn't need to know everything.


You are correct; I should have tried to get it sorted before I aired it all out here. I apologize. Please forgive.


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

drmdwebb said:


> You are correct; I should have tried to get it sorted before I aired it all out here. I apologize. Please forgive.


No worries - I'm in the same boat, man (with slightly different circumstances) but my bet is they're going to get it straight.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

jskane said:


> _What would you think? You had an order, and out of the blue, without explanation, they refund you. I'm certain most reasonable people would have assumed their order was canceled. _
> 
> I would have done exactly what you did: ask them why.
> 
> ...


I think the piece that you might be missing is that from page one of this and other threads, every aspect of communication both positive and negative has been posted for all to see, including Synchron. Scolding him for doing just that is kind of uncool? This whole episode has been frankly a mess, with the obvious exception of what appear to be very well done watches.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Please contact CS if you have any questions


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

This watch works on any strap, including a Barton Canvas.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Synchron said:


> Hi, we respect your opinions and it means a lot to us, but we have to set this straight;
> Synchron *DID NOT* do a product launch on the forum, the initial post and the whole thread was all member created. Synchron participated only when it was requested, when it was necessary, or when questions were asked. It was some post that suggested that Synchron launched the product on the forum, which simply isn't true. Synchron created the first brand forum 21 years ago on WUS and we are aware of Watchuseek rules and abide by them.
> 
> Answers to your other questions will be privately addressed by email because it is not a subject of public interest . Meanwhile your payment was refunded but your order is still upright. You will also receive the additional free ISOfrane. I hope we were able to address all your concerns..
> ...


All straightened. To keep it that way: I know you didn't launch on the forum and I *DID NOT *say you launched on the forum, I quoted another forum member. The important part of the quote being everything but the part about you launching your product here.

All good. Now, let's return to photos and nice stuff 🖖


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

wheelbuilder said:


> I think the piece that you might be missing is that from page one of this and other threads, every aspect of communication both positive and negative has been posted for all to see, including Synchron. Scolding him for doing just that is kind of uncool? This whole episode has been frankly a mess, with the obvious exception of what appear to be very well done watches.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Trust me, I haven't missed a thing here .... and I have a horse in the race, so-to-speak. ! actually made a similar point probably 30 pages ago when my own issue arose. It's just an opinion, I know ... but still, by now, I'd hoped it would started to sink in.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

admit-to-im said:


> View attachment 15855926
> 
> 
> This watch works on any strap, including a Barton Canvas.


That's a sneaky good combo


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Michael 808 said:


> Okay, two days later, still no refund, I used the link on the email from Synchron requesting option #3, anyone else actually received their refund?


Update: refunded w/option 3, still on the list so all is well, thanks Synchron!


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Cool-looking wristwatch notwithstanding, this thread is 29 kinds of unintentionally hilarious.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

Of everything I've tried, I still think the tropic is the best suited.

Not sure it's just me, but I can't help thinking the lug width should have been 22mm.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I think black is the version to have


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

fellini212 said:


> Cool-looking wristwatch notwithstanding, this thread is 29 kinds of unintentionally hilarious.
> 
> Thanks, everyone!


Thank you for participating✌


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

The next Synchron is coming and awaiting your feedback, what do you like to see..?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Synchron said:


> The next Synchron is coming and awaiting your feedback, what do you like to see..?
> View attachment 15860214


Some with a aqualung or poseidon Et al logo within the watch.. could be other associations too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Synchron said:


> The next Synchron is coming and awaiting your feedback, what do you like to see..?
> View attachment 15860214


1500T dimensions, emerald green, canary yellow, candy brand wine colors, and yes aqualung version would be cool. same bezel with possibly easily replaceable colored inserts?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Synchron said:


> The next Synchron is coming and awaiting your feedback, what do you like to see..?
> View attachment 15860214


Sub 300T Aqualung and a 20mm Expandro type BOR that tapers to 16mm at the clasp.

Maybe some Aubry era angular goodness too.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Synchron said:


> The next Synchron is coming and awaiting your feedback, what do you like to see..?
> View attachment 15860214


----------



## liyolai (May 30, 2011)

Synchron said:


> The next Synchron is coming and awaiting your feedback, what do you like to see..?
> View attachment 15860214


_DOXA Sub 600T (Aubry era)_


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope everyone has had a nice weekend! Cheers to the ones awaiting delivery and to all of you already enjoying your Synchron Military. Mine has been glued to my wrist since the minute I opened the package. I can't wait to see what Synchron will come up with next.


----------



## Tottett (Apr 12, 2021)

Synchron said:


> The next Synchron is coming and awaiting your feedback, what do you like to see..?
> View attachment 15860214


Benthos 500? 😎


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

cualquier cosa en naranja


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I’d like to see a slim SUB style case, 300 style. Or 300T/1200T. Flat or slightly domed crystal. Straight BOR bracelet, no flare at the lugs. Great lume. Maybe a 600T style dial, bezel, and balanced hands. 

Though I have to admit I am pretty murky on what synchron can do within the current situation, in regards to design use. Old synchron/Doxa and new synchron and Doxa.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Synchron said:


> The next Synchron is coming and awaiting your feedback, what do you like to see..?
> View attachment 15860214


If you want our feedback you have to show what it is 
Does it mean it's close to launch/order/pre-order?

I wouldn't mind a silverdialed bi-compax chronograph (like the "other" brand didn't give us) in the Army case for us normal wristsized fellas .


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Synchron said:


> The next Synchron is coming and awaiting your feedback, what do you like to see..?
> View attachment 15860214


Personally I would prefer larger style watch as even the Military is borderline "delicate" looking on my large wrist... particularly fitted with BOR.
Something with a fitted bracelet... the bracelet could be made in the far East to keep costs down. You're obviously not concerned about having "Swiss Made" on the dial and Maranez has proven that your followers like a bracelet regardless where it comes from. I think in this current age, WIS aren't too concerned where things are made as long as they know. Having the case/movement/hands/assembly/QC in EU would be the selling point, the bracelet could be wherever.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Great way to end the weekend...a sour and Synchron.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Snulle said:


> I wouldn't mind a silverdialed bi-compax chronograph (like the "other" brand didn't give us) in the Army case for us normal wristsized fellas .


Yes please! It would look even better with the Synchron logo on the dial.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Synchron said:


> The next Synchron is coming and awaiting your feedback, what do you like to see..?
> View attachment 15860214


Incredible! I would LOVE to see a SUB300 series of the old Synchron Era... Synchron SUB300 Professional or Sharkhunter... with Aqualung Logo


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

If I'm not mistaken I have read somewhere that the 300 was the one Mr Marei was/still is ?? The most proud of......For me it is the Dive watch I would pick over every Dive watch that I am aware of.
And I do think it NEVER!! should have been a limited edition in the first place.
And if Doxa pricing would have been more reasonable/realistic 🙄 
I would have at least 3 of them.
So a Synchron 300 in yellow, orange or black would be cool maybe without a Date and available in Destro......that would be great 👍 
Having said that.......there is a photo of a Synchron divingstar on Erica's Original site that looks awesome....(.If you would use the same case as the Military I would prefer the crown a bit more tucked in an the case back a bit flatter)
Can't wait for more details about what it is going to be 
Cheers


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

I’d love to see more subs like the military black or silver dial but with same bezel style but count up vs count down!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Anyone else having a problem with the Synchron Nato? The tail of the strap doesn't fit back through the keeper(a) because it's either too thick or the keeper is too narrow. A pity because the strap material itself is gorgeous. Any creative solutions apart from cutting the tail shorter?


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

admit-to-im said:


> Anyone else having a problem with the Synchron Nato? The tail of the strap doesn't fit back through the keeper(a) because it's either too thick or the keeper is too narrow. A pity because the strap material itself is gorgeous. Any creative solutions apart from cutting the tail shorter?


I have the same problem with both of mine... it does stink since they are nice quality.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

admit-to-im said:


> A pity because the strap material itself is gorgeous. Any creative solutions apart from cutting the tail shorter?


nope - no chance 

After cutting it apart it wears really well. I also did cut off the second layer of the nato-strap which is under the watch. It also increases wearability enormously 
For cutting it off, clamp it between two coins with a pliers. Did work very well for myself


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Magnus said:


> Yes please! It would look even better with the Synchron logo on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15861174


Fixed it 










Or perhaps...


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Latest combo, DrunkArt canvas.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

admit-to-im said:


> Anyone else having a problem with the Synchron Nato? The tail of the strap doesn't fit back through the keeper(a) because it's either too thick or the keeper is too narrow. A pity because the strap material itself is gorgeous. Any creative solutions apart from cutting the tail shorter?


Yeah, I wasn't going to bag it here online as I didn't want to take anything away from the watch itself but it is a bit of a joke strap. I had to get my wife to help me fasten it to my wrist


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Silmatic said:


> Yeah, I wasn't going to bag it here online as I didn't want to take anything away from the watch itself but it is a bit of a joke strap. I had to get my wife to help me fasten it to my wrist


Guess we now know why they've been so "generously" including them at no charge with each watch order....'cause if anyone paid $39 + shipping for one and couldn't properly fasten it, they'd probably be pretty torqued!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Guess we now know why they've been so "generously" including them at no charge with each watch order....'cause if anyone paid $39 + shipping for one and couldn't properly fasten it, they'd probably be pretty torqued!


I paid for mine but I got a free one with it.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd also like to see the Aubry era 600t with orange dial as a couple members already suggested, big fan of that case.



Synchron said:


> The next Synchron is coming and awaiting your feedback, what do you like to see..?
> View attachment 15860214


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Joseph Bonnie drab tropic landed today definitely a winner on the SS version!















J


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Max Rebo said:


> Joseph Bonnie drab tropic landed today definitely a winner on the SS version!
> 
> View attachment 15862554
> View attachment 15862555
> J


Looks great! How does that JB strap compare to the "OG" Tropic (assuming your Synchron Military came with one)? The Bonnie seems priced about the same as an "OG" Tropic, so trying to weigh why to go with the JB? I have a 22mm "OG" Tropic that is definitely superior to my WatchGecko Tropic (feel, pliability, comfort, scent, etc.!)...so obviously, all straps ain't created equal. Thx.


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Looks great! How does that JB strap compare to the "OG" Tropic (assuming your Synchron Military came with one)? The Bonnie seems priced about the same as an "OG" Tropic, so trying to weigh why to go with the JB? I have a 22mm "OG" Tropic that is definitely superior to my WatchGecko Tropic (feel, pliability, comfort, scent, etc.!)...so obviously, all straps ain't created equal. Thx.


The OG Tropic is a bit thicker the JB is a bit thinner and softer. The main issue I had with the OG was that the ends of the straps looked bluntly cut off and unfinished whereas the JB has hatching all the way around which looks a lot better from the top view.

It was really the colour that did it for me it definitely suits the watch better versus the green OG Tropic. Someone had posted a pic way back in the thread and it looked killer so had to grab one when it came back in stock.

It's definitely a comfortable wearing strap.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Max Rebo said:


> The OG Tropic is a bit thicker the JB is a bit thinner and softer. The main issue I had with the OG was that the ends of the straps looked bluntly cut off and unfinished whereas the JB has hatching all the way around which looks a lot better from the top view.
> 
> It was really the colour that did it for me it definitely suits the watch better versus the green OG Tropic. Someone had posted a pic way back in the thread and it looked killer so had to grab one when it came back in stock.
> 
> It's definitely a comfortable wearing strap.


Plus, the JB smells like vanilla-coconut ice-cream.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Those are the coolest watches I've seen in a long time.... If only I was aware of them when they were on preorder... Won't make the same mistake again.. Eagerly awaiting what Synchron and Rick will come up with next....


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Bane01 said:


> If only I was aware of them when they were on preorder... Won't make the same mistake again.


A contributor in this thread is selling their SS in the sales forum. At a markup of course.


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> A contributor in this thread is selling their SS in the sales forum. At a markup of course.


Thanks.. I'm not Conus based so the additional exepnses would kill the deal for me unfortunately 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Yeah, I wasn't going to bag it here online as I didn't want to take anything away from the watch itself but it is a bit of a joke strap. I had to get my wife to help me fasten it to my wrist 
[/QUOTE]
The strap comes with a spare springbar, that you need to remove from the buckle and you'll be able to fasten it easily


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

wears really well on a watch steward nylon original


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

First time on a gray strap.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Man! Every time I open up my WatchRecon app I see another SYNMIL owner selling theirs off. I still can't imagine giving up my PVD, and am even leaning toward adding a BNIB unworn SS!


----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

Snulle said:


> Fixed it
> would love this!!! and remake the benthos as well
> 
> View attachment 15862323
> ...


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

sashator said:


> View attachment 15865769
> 
> 
> View attachment 15865771


Also being an "action figure" fan, I'm really liking that second well shot photo ;-)


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

mattcantwin said:


> First time on a gray strap.


Great looking combo. Can you share the details about the strap? I can envision something like that for my LHD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great looking combo. Can you share the details about the strap? I can envision something like that for my LHD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I first bought one in 22mm:










Then I bought one in 20mm:










Straps are well made and padded, I'm very happy with them.

The strap maker, Igor, is great to work with and will customize as needed (hole placement for example).

Below is the ETSY link for his straps.









20222426mm.leather WATCH STRAP Handmade Vintage.gray - Etsy


This Watch Bands & Straps item by SherpLeatherwork has 177 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Poland. Listed on Sep 3, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

mattcantwin said:


> I first bought one in 22mm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Synchron said:


> Yeah, I wasn't going to bag it here online as I didn't want to take anything away from the watch itself but it is a bit of a joke strap. I had to get my wife to help me fasten it to my wrist


The strap comes with a spare springbar, that you need to remove from the buckle and you'll be able to fasten it easily
[/QUOTE]
Oh, thanks for that... I had no idea


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Another strap change (see below).


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

3 days silent .... the hype is officially long gone


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Ludi said:


> 3 days silent .... the hype is officially long gone


Onto the next

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyone is now waiting for watches, I know I am. This ol forum will pick up steam again in a few weeks.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

And we are waiting for the reveal of the next watch which was teased by Synchron in this thread. Any hints to when it will be released @Synchron ?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Wrighthm27 said:


> Everyone is now waiting for watches, I know I am. This ol forum will pick up steam again in a few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


I will be able to hype my new Synchron watch when I get it on my wrist


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I had the steel version and sold it and now awaiting the black version, in my eyes I’m preferring the look on this one


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:


> I had the steel version and sold it and now awaiting the black version, in my eyes I'm preferring the look on this one


Good call; for some reason I don't hold on to black watches.

This looks to be the exception.


----------



## Ofrankb (Mar 4, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I feel a distant blood/homage relation 🤔.... (or at least a bracelet donor relation LOL)

a Maranez Samui "sEaRaMbLeR" saying heeeeyyyy


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

...with vintage Isofrane...


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Ploprof928 said:


> View attachment 15877460


Wahnsinn 😄


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

I am really liking the Synchron Military and looking forward to future Synchron releases. 
Can someone who owns both the Doxa Sub300 (and/or Sub300T) compare how the Synchron Military wears on wrist to the Doxa(s)? I've not handled a Doxa in the metal but i've been eyeing the Sub300 and curious how similar they would feel on wrist. Thanks!

And here's a gratuitous wrist shot.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

admit-to-im said:


> I am really liking the Synchron Military and looking forward to future Synchron releases.
> Can someone who owns both the Doxa Sub300 (and/or Sub300T) compare how the Synchron Military wears on wrist to the Doxa(s)? I've not handled a Doxa in the metal but i've been eyeing the Sub300 and curious how similar they would feel on wrist. Thanks!
> 
> And here's a gratuitous wrist shot.
> View attachment 15878381


That's looking reeeaal nniiicce

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

You can check my IGTV (@garactacle) to see a direct comparison with 70s Synchron era (2nd ver, I believe) 300T.



admit-to-im said:


> I am really liking the Synchron Military and looking forward to future Synchron releases.
> Can someone who owns both the Doxa Sub300 (and/or Sub300T) compare how the Synchron Military wears on wrist to the Doxa(s)? I've not handled a Doxa in the metal but i've been eyeing the Sub300 and curious how similar they would feel on wrist. Thanks!
> 
> And here's a gratuitous wrist shot.
> View attachment 15878381


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

It occurred to me I've never actually posted a shot of this beauty on the black ISOfrane it was on when it arrived at my doorstep from @Synchron . Well, let me remedy that right now!


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Ludi said:


> View attachment 15890905


Excellent. Now, please, a photo of the whole car!


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Elmero said:


> Excellent. Now, please, a photo of the whole car!


Just a classic 500 










... a real babe magnet actually


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Fantastic car! And yours is very well kept!!!

Thanks for humoring me.



Ludi said:


> Just a classic 500
> 
> View attachment 15891014
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Hey all, Hodinkee just released an episode of Talking Watches and... there, starting from 4:10 Cole asks about Greg's Doxa Army: 













As I am still waiting for my SS (...yes, one of the 33 lol), I thought y'all would appreciate seeing a Doxa Army that's rarely seen in a video (this may be the only one).

Cheers.

Edit: Selch actually does an implicit shout out to @Synchron by saying '...there are two companies trying to bring this watch back via reproduction now'


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

uperhemi said:


> Hey all, Hodinkee just released an episode of Talking Watches and... there, starting from 4:10 Cole asks about Greg's Doxa Army:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THis is a great video on old school dive watches, history and collecting rare watches.I am also one of the 33


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

New strap for the Military, really pleased with how it turned out!


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

MaBr said:


> New strap for the Military, really pleased with how it turned out!
> View attachment 15904056


Nice indeed! Would you share which strap this is?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

nitron135 said:


> Nice indeed! Would you share which strap this is?


It's marketed as a Meyhofer Tammisaari on Watchbandcenter where I bought it but it's actually a Bonetto Cinturini 303. I see that you're not located in the EU but for people who are they have amazing prices on Bonettos straps there.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Just dropping another picture. Come on guys, post some of yours!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

This is quickly becoming my go-to weekend watch










Midnight sun in Alaska


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

What strap is that you have it on?


Lifer24 said:


> View attachment 15907121


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

MaBr said:


> New strap for the Military, really pleased with how it turned out!
> View attachment 15904056


Its looking fabulous! It looks like its made especially for the watch...

This month I finally get my black Military. Can´t wait, really looking forward to it.


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

admit-to-im said:


> This is quickly becoming my go-to weekend watch
> 
> View attachment 15906233
> 
> ...


That lume pic is absolutely 👨‍🍳💋👌


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

T Bone said:


> What strap is that you have it on?


Erikas green with white stripe and black part number stamp


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

And you thought the Military was big


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> And you thought the Military was big
> View attachment 15910359


I really hope Aquastar re-releases the Benthos 500.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Lifer24 said:


> I really hope Aquastar re-releases the Benthos 500.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

pkrshang said:


>


Any idea when? 😊


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Another day, another strap for the Synchron Military. 😁


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Flyingdoctor said:


> And you thought the Military was big
> View attachment 15910359











Thanks for the photo Doc. Yep, that's the next Aquastar I am waiting for!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Does the Synchron wear more similarly to the Doxa Sub300 or the Sub300 T? I imagine there are a few people who have worn all 3 and would be curious to know. Thanks!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Definitely more like the 300T. It is based on the Synchron Doxa 300T case. There were 3 SUB 300T cases over the years, all bigger and heavier than the 300. The last Synchron version case was the biggest and heaviest of them all. The Military will wear pretty much like the last Synchron case.



admit-to-im said:


> Does the Synchron wear more similarly to the Doxa Sub300 or the Sub300 T? I imagine there are a few people who have worn all 3 and would be curious to know. Thanks!


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm getting pumped now that the wait is almost over! June is still a wide open target but I'm checking my email everyday (still).

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Definitely more like the 300T. It is based on the Synchron Doxa 300T case. There were 3 SUB 300T cases over the years, all bigger and heavier than the 300. The last Synchron version case was the biggest and heaviest of them all. The Military will wear pretty much like the last Synchron case.


Thanks! That's what I needed to know. The Synchron is comfortable on my wrist and thus imagine the 300T would be, too. It's tough when watches aren't available to try on ahead of time (not many Doxas floating around Alaska).


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Wondering, any Synchron era subs in the future 🤔


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Ketchup time said:


> Wondering, any Synchron era subs in the future 🤔


@Synchron wondering the same - any details on future releases?


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Just my opinion and I can't wait to have my Synchron military and I don't view it as a copy but as a true reproduction. I think a Synchron Sub reissue may be a step too far. I'm probably wrong but...

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Wrighthm27 said:


> I'm getting pumped now that the wait is almost over! June is still a wide open target but I'm checking my email everyday (still).
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


Completely agree, I'm destined for June delivery and just being patient. Put it out of my mind really until now and now that we're in the month, I'm all in on anticipation!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Wrighthm27 said:


> Just my opinion and I can't wait to have my Synchron military and I don't view it as a copy but as a true reproduction. I think a Synchron Sub reissue may be a step too far. I'm probably wrong but...
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


I agree, the sub is in current production after all. 
I would like Synchron to reproduce the Aubrey era watches though (please!!) as they are out of production and look quite nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

MadsNilsson said:


> I agree, the sub is in current production after all.
> I would like Synchron to reproduce the Aubrey era watches though (please!!) as they are out of production and look quite nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I totally agree with that, I should have bought one ten years ago when they were dirt cheap. Really a great and unique looking watch.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> I agree, the sub is in current production after all.
> I would like Synchron to reproduce the Aubrey era watches though (please!!) as they are out of production and look quite nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Originally I thought the same, bring back the Aubrey Sub (big fan of that era), but then I felt that wouldn't be appropriate as Synchron was never involved with that generation. 
So, if Synchron brought back a Sub from the time they were involved would it be more acceptable and less of a DOXA homage (?)
Thoughts?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Ketchup time said:


> Originally I thought the same, bring back the Aubrey Sub (big fan of that era), but then I felt that wouldn't be appropriate as Synchron was never involved with that generation.
> So, if Synchron brought back a Sub from the time they were involved would it be more acceptable and less of a DOXA homage (?)
> Thoughts?


I am sure that others will feel differently, but it wouldn't be something I would consider. It would be no different to the Maranez Sub or any other Homage/copy watch out there.

I quite like the "dead" brands and models that Synchron is bringing back but a watch that is still produced by the name brand shouldn't be copied.. 
as such a Synchron Sub would have to differ significantly from current Doxas for me to look twice..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

My mistake, I thought the Aubrey era watches were still a Synchron group collaboration. Did not know for certain what companies were involved in the Synchron umbrella to thwart the quartz crisis.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Anyone else catch this teaser on Fratello this am - ►► On The Road Again: Choosing A New Travel Watch










Intriguing


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah, so it will be revealed soon then, I can't wait!


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Ploprof928 said:


> View attachment 15930407


Perfect pairing!


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Hey Synchron.......
It is now June 9....Can you inform us as to when the PVD Military's will be shipping out?
Thanks!!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

rneiman3 said:


> Hey Synchron.......
> It is now June 9....Can you inform us as to when the PVD Military's will be shipping out?
> Thanks!!


Got a Mail that they will ship mid to late June.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

nitron135 said:


> Anyone else catch this teaser on Fratello this am - ►► On The Road Again: Choosing A New Travel Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will be awesome I guess. Hopefully something with the synchron case


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ketchup time said:


> Perfect pairing!


Many thanks


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

On The Road Again: Choosing A Travel Watch — Rolex, Synchron, Breitling, And More...


✓ On the road again ✓ Picking a new travel buddy after such a long lay off can be hard ✓ Allow me to furnish you with some tips... ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Ploprof928 said:


> Many thanks
> View attachment 15932419


Is that the Maranez bracelet? I hadn't noticed that it tapers so much! I really need to get one!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Elmero said:


> Is that the Maranez bracelet? I hadn't noticed that it tapers so much! I really need to get one!


That has to be something else, the Maranez doesn't flare out like that. Looks really good though!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Its a vintage Doxa Bracelet


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

nitron135 said:


> Anyone else catch this teaser on Fratello this am - ►► On The Road Again: Choosing A New Travel Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

wiesi1989 said:


> Its a vintage Doxa Bracelet


It looks fantastic!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

wiesi1989 said:


> Got a Mail that they will ship mid to late June.


Yes I can firm customer service told me end of June for shipping our watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Yes I can firm customer service told me end of June for shipping our watches


Blind faith much? "Customer Service" told me my watch was shipping in March!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Blind faith much? "Customer Service" told me my watch was shipping in March!


I am positive the watch is coming..just not sure when.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Just joined the club


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> Just joined the club


While I am waiting for my SS to get delivered by this month (fingers crossed) I'm starting to think that I should have gotten PVD version... Oh well.

Stacey and Pennington from Hodinkee posted photos of theirs recently on IG as well - great looks:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CP_NObWNlAb/


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

uperhemi said:


> While I am waiting for my SS to get delivered by this month (fingers crossed) I'm starting to think that I should have gotten PVD version... Oh well.
> 
> Stacey and Pennington from Hodinkee posted photos of theirs recently on IG as well - great looks:
> 
> ...


I had the stainless steel but now awaiting the PVD


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I received a refund on my pre-order but still supposed to be on the list, I guess they'll reach out when they're on hand, I hope...


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Michael 808 said:


> I received a refund on my pre-order but still supposed to be on the list, I guess they'll reach out when they're on hand, I hope...


Same boat as you.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Why did you want a refund on a pre-order? Got to say that over complicates things


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

My favorite shot of SM PVD so far:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CQMpYSWrhN8/


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

Connected with Synchron today. Heard final batch will begin shipping next week. Hopefully right in time for a remote summer diving trip!


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

sless711 said:


> Connected with Synchron today. Heard final batch will begin shipping next week. Hopefully right in time for a remote summer diving trip!


Great news! Hopefully that's in respect to ss and pvd. The ol wrist is more than ready.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

sless711 said:


> Connected with Synchron today. Heard final batch will begin shipping next week. Hopefully right in time for a remote summer diving trip!


Indeed great news! This week I hit the 3 month mark since ordering, which was fully what I signed on for I realize-but sure great to hear we're getting close to receiving that magic "it shipped" email!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

sless711 said:


> Connected with Synchron today. Heard final batch will begin shipping next week. Hopefully right in time for a remote summer diving trip!


Best news I have heard all week! Thank you for relaying this to all of us


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's a few shots that I took a while back on a few different inexpensive Camo's that I felt matched up reasonably well............


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Man I can’t wait to get my black version, I had no regrets selling the stainless steel version 
the black does it for me on this one


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:


> Why did you want a refund on a pre-order? Got to say that over complicates things


Because I didn't get what I paid for and when I was supposed to get it, not complicated at all, pretty simple in my eyes.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Michael 808 said:


> Because I didn't get what I paid for and when I was supposed to get it, not complicated at all, pretty simple in my eyes.


Ok


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Just got my Fedex Shipping notice and the SS version is on its way!!!😀


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Lifer24 said:


> Erikas green with white stripe and black part number stamp


Sorry for the late reply, that looks great. I've been seeing a lot of Erikas straps on the Military, they are very cool, I'll need to get some. Looks like I should be close to getting my Military (ordered when they had a cancellation). I've been told they hope to ship the last of them by the end of the month.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

For all you girls who like your elasticated suspender straps CWC are now doing single pass ones in various colours, I've ordered a couple of black ones to use on my upcoming synchron and my cwc watch 








CWC NATOSTRETCH WATCH STRAP


Item code: 73724 SELECT COLOUR AND BUCKLE OPTIONS FROM THE DROP-DOWN MENUS. NATO type elasticated strap with securing strap behind. More secure and better-looking than the many single pass straps. 20mm width, but as they are elasticated they will also fit 18mm lugs. These straps are elasticated...




www.cwcwatch.com


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

The military includes 2 NATO straps


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

The next two weeks should be good in this forum!

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Just got my Fedex Shipping notice and the SS version is on its way!!!😀


Got mine this morning too - shouldn't take too long for it to get to me now


----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

admit-to-im said:


> View attachment 15951175


have any of you guys put your military on the tropic band? i just switched mine from iso to the tropic i like the look but feel the band tapers way! too much it looks like a ladies band from the bottom of your wrist. anyone know of a tropic style band that doesnt taper ?


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Been curious what bands they will ship with. Got the impression it would be either an Isofane or a Tropic, with an extra nylon strap or two. Hope to find out soon, no shipping email yet but I was probably one of the very last to order as I bought a position opened up by a cancellation. Hoping to hear 1st part of next week!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Michael 808 said:


> I received a refund on my pre-order but still supposed to be on the list, I guess they'll reach out when they're on hand, I hope...


Curious how that would work. Site says sold out, I know I felt lucky to catch one of the cancelled orders. If they sold those positions I am thinking you may miss out but I hope I'm wrong. I paid for mine in April, been patiently waiting since. Supposed to be shipping the last of them by the end of the month, at least that was the plan as of last week.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Interested to hear and see how the PVD models hold up to scuffs, scratches, etc. They look great!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

So great to hear some shipping notices are getting received. I was a March 14 purchase, haven’t gotten my shipped email yet but checking regularly!


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes will be interesting to know, cancelled, refunded and wanting back


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Synchron had made it pretty straight forward from what I remember to those in the SS group, if they wanted their money back it would be refunded and their watch would still be on order with their place being held.

I remember reading some members being refunded without being asked as well, so I would imagine no one is losing their allotment. This was all in response to the unforseen movement shortage so it was a good faith response after some considerable wait times of watches assumed to be ready to ship.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Watchout63 said:


> Interested to hear and see how the PVD models hold up to scuffs, scratches, etc. They look great!


They should hold up awesome. Guessing it is essentially the same coating as the Doxa 750T Milirary Sharkhunter. I have one I bought new in 2007 and it still looks fantastic. Yes I have a bunch of watches and it sits in the box a lot, but it has also gotten a LOT of wrist time over the years, sometimes in less than ideal environments. It is nearly flawless.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

pkeelan said:


> have any of you guys put your military on the tropic band? i just switched mine from iso to the tropic i like the look but feel the band tapers way! too much it looks like a ladies band from the bottom of your wrist. anyone know of a tropic style band that doesnt taper ?


I put it on a Zelos tropic strap (I opted for the Isofrane so don't have a Synchron tropic. Good to know about the taper of the Synchron. The Zelos took a while to break in but I'm loving it now. I don't think it tapers excessively. I think this watch looks best on a tropic or NATO.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

T Bone said:


> Been curious what bands they will ship with. Got the impression it would be either an Isofane or a Tropic, with an extra nylon strap or two. Hope to find out soon, no shipping email yet but I was probably one of the very last to order as I bought a position opened up by a cancellation. Hoping to hear 1st part of next week!


Just a heads up the the Synchron Nato is essentially not usable. The keepers don't provide enough clearance for the tail to get tucked back under. Very frustrating and too bad because the hardware, stitching, and overall quality of the strap is excellent.

I requested the Isofrane when I ordered and at that time I know some were requesting the tropic instead. Let the Agent 65 chat person on their website know your preference (assuming they are still doing it this way).


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

admit-to-im said:


> Just a heads up the the Synchron Nato is essentially not usable. The keepers don't provide enough clearance for the tail to get tucked back under. Very frustrating and too bad because the hardware, stitching, and overall quality of the strap is excellent.
> 
> I requested the Isofrane when I ordered and at that time I know some were requesting the tropic instead. Let the Agent 65 chat person on their website know your preference (assuming they are still doing it this way).


Hi, the strap overhang should be tucked under the buckle


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

kpaxsg said:


> Yes will be interesting to know, cancelled, refunded and wanting back


Anyone, who got refunded but wants the watch MUST contact Synchron using this form: Contact - Synchron Watches
After July 11th, all unclaimed pre-orders will be passed on to the waiting list.

Also for the lucky ones who missed on this release and would like to order now, a few pieces have now become available after cancelations:









SYNCHRON 70's MILITARY BLACK EDITION - Synchron Watches


The SYNCHRON MILITARY, with richly reproduced colors, and bold, high-contrast dial markings, this new Synchron Military Frogman Homage represents the pinnacle of dive watch utility – a fleeting period where distinctive, innovative and purposeful design was combined with beautifully sculpted...




synchronusa.com












SYNCHRON 70's MILITARY STAINLESS STEEL - Synchron Watches


The SYNCHRON MILITARY, with richly reproduced colors, and bold, high-contrast dial markings, this new Synchron Military Frogman Homage represents the pinnacle of dive watch utility – a fleeting period where distinctive, innovative and purposeful design was combined with beautifully sculpted...




synchronusa.com


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Synchron said:


> Anyone, who got refunded but wants the watch MUST contact Synchron using this form: Contact - Synchron Watches
> After July 11th, all unclaimed pre-orders will be passed on to the waiting list.
> 
> Also for the lucky ones who missed on this release and would like to order now, a few pieces have now become available after cancelations:
> ...


Good thing I checked here! It would've been nice to get an email letting me know time had finally come to get this re-started!
Just contacted using the Contact form... hopefully everything will go smooth from here... 🤞


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Elmero said:


> Good thing I checked here! It would've been nice to get an email letting me know time had finally come to get this re-started!
> Just contacted using the Contact form... hopefully everything will go smooth from here... 🤞


Email sent... let's not be pessimistic. And remember, in order to avoid misunderstandings, miscommunications, confusions, this thread is not regularly monitored, anything you need or any questions you have, please use the contact form, call or livechat..


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Synchron said:


> Email sent... let's not be pessimistic. And remember, in order to avoid misunderstandings, miscommunications, confusions, this thread is not regularly monitored, anything you need or any questions you have, please use the contact form, call or livechat..


Agree, let's not be pessimistic! Can't wait to finally have my Synchron Military to try the bunch of straps I've bought for it! 🤜🤛
Again: glad I checked this "not regularly monitored" thread to find out I had to contact Synchron before July 11th or else I'd lose the watch I've been eagerly expecting since March! Otherwise, I wouldn't have found out about this!


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Elmero said:


> Agree, let's not be pessimistic! Can't wait to finally have my Synchron Military to try the bunch of straps I've bought for it! 🤜🤛
> Again: glad I checked this "not regularly monitored" thread to find out I had to contact Synchron before July 11th or else I'd lose the watch I've been eagerly expecting since March! Otherwise, I wouldn't have found out about this!


As mentioned above, emails were sent to those who opted for a temporary refund ONLY


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Synchron said:


> As mentioned above, emails were sent to those who opted for a temporary refund ONLY


I'm one of those! On April 28th you sent me an email stating my watch should be ready by "early June" (ended up being late June, but all the same) and that then I should " resend the amount that was refunded again by PayPal to the same address I received it back from". Now, apparently, you cannot find my order.
P.S. are we going to deal with this CS here, or by email, as we should?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Elmero said:


> I'm one of those! On April 28th you sent me an email stating my watch should be ready by "early June" (ended up being late June, but all the same) and that then I should " resend the amount that was refunded again by PayPal to the same address I received it back from". Now, apparently, you cannot find my order.
> P.S. are we going to deal with this CS here, or by email, as we should?


...


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Removed, as requested by @Synchron

All clear now.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Synchron said:


> Hi, the strap overhang should be tucked under the buckle


Thanks for that tip. Unfortunately, the only way to get the tail back to the buckle is to skip the second (distal) keeper altogether; the strap is not long enough to go through two keepers and then also reach the buckle to tuck in (the tail simply isn't long enough). I have 6.75" wrists so unless your wrist is under 6" I don't see how you can tuck it back under the buckle using all of the keepers.

To be fair, when you only use the first buckle, there is enough tail to reach the buckle which does make the strap usable. If there was a fraction more clearance with the keepers, this would be such an excellent strap.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

This watch has grown on me over the past few months. Just ordered the stainless steel version.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Elmero said:


> Removed, as requested by @Synchron
> 
> All clear now.


Thank you!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Its in finally and I am very excited about this release and my choice of SS. Thank you Synchron and Rick for this Amazing new 70's vintage Military retro diver!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

Back. In. The. Game. ... and digging the PVD version of this crazy watch. Seen here on an olive drab Uncle Seiko GL831 and a NATO green ISOfrane. Wearing an ISOfrane is new to me and man, it's A LOT of strap ... but pretty fun, too. I'm normally pretty happy with a splash of green somewhere in the mix (dial, strap, case, etc.) but now I'm thinking I'd like to try an Orange ISOframe for this one. It's big, it's brash and it might just be the right kind of flashy in a cool summery way that I can deal with. If anyone is looking to unload an orange ISO that they're not getting along with feel free to DM me ...


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

jskane said:


> Back. In. The. Game. ... and digging the PVD version of this crazy watch. Seen here on an olive drab Uncle Seiko GL831 and a NATO green ISOfrane. Wearing an ISOfrane is new to me and man, it's A LOT of strap ... but pretty fun, too. I'm normally pretty happy with a splash of green somewhere in the mix (dial, strap, case, etc.) but now I'm thinking I'd like to try an Orange ISOframe for this one. It's big, it's brash and it might just be the right kind of flashy in a cool summery way that I can deal with. If anyone is looking to unload an orange ISO that they're not getting along with feel free to DM me ...
> 
> View attachment 15967592
> 
> ...


Great pics - this watch looks great on Green straps.

I am also digging this hi-viz orange from The Watch Steward.


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Orange is my choice too


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

There appears to be 2 stainless left if anyone missed out (there were 9 yesterday). You can still put them in the cart and check out...hurry before they are gone!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you again Synchron this was worth the wait. Here is the Isofrane strap this watch will live on


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Thank you again Synchron this was worth the wait. Here is the Isofrane strap this watch will live on
> 
> View attachment 15969580


Looks awesome!


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

bringing the heat on the long summer days


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Just ordered a Stainless steel one! 😀


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick question, I don't remember seeing anything about an sw-200 in these watches rather than a eta 2824. I know the similarity but I thought I was waiting for a 2824. Any clarification? Is this the reason for the sudden availability of more watches this close to delivery day? I don't know why but it would sour my purchase, just a smidge. Just wondering when the website changed or if I missed this somehow, I don't remember that in the description and assume there would have been more questions in this forum if the arbitrary either or would have been posted earlier.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sless711 said:


> bringing the heat on the long summer days
> View attachment 15969718


That's a really nice combo


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

Wrighthm27 said:


> Quick question, I don't remember seeing anything about an sw-200 in these watches rather than a eta 2824. I know the similarity but I thought I was waiting for a 2824. Any clarification? Is this the reason for the sudden availability of more watches this close to delivery day? I don't know why but it would sour my purchase, just a smidge. Just wondering when the website changed or if I missed this somehow, I don't remember that in the description and assume there would have been more questions in this forum if the arbitrary either or would have been posted earlier.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


thats a good catch, i dont remember that being in the description originally. i for one would be really pissed if i got a Sellita movement instead of ETA . ... i get delivery of my SS version friday


----------



## Emeister (Jan 24, 2011)

Wrighthm27 said:


> Quick question, I don't remember seeing anything about an sw-200 in these watches rather than a eta 2824. I know the similarity but I thought I was waiting for a 2824. Any clarification? Is this the reason for the sudden availability of more watches this close to delivery day? I don't know why but it would sour my purchase, just a smidge. Just wondering when the website changed or if I missed this somehow, I don't remember that in the description and assume there would have been more questions in this forum if the arbitrary either or would have been posted earlier.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


Can't find a screenshot of the original website but this was the initial offer email from 10th March. (Including the BOTH straps error/ambiguity).









Website now:









Like Micky, above, I'm expecting delivery of my SS in Australia on Friday. From memory there were two other Brisbane guys here that were also part of "the 33".
Did any Aussies get their watch earlier? Just curious now.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

I am one of the 33 and I haven’t received a shipping email. Would also love to know whether all of the 33, or part of the 33 have SW in them. I really hope mine has a 2824 as previously advertised….


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

This is a screenshot from March 12, no mention of sw200 then


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

I may have just purchased the last stainless steel one, it’s now displaying out of stock (hopefully I’m not refunded) for those who have purchased a watch and had it delivered to Australia can you tell me if I’m up for customs/GST fees as it appears it will ship via FEDEX, TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

Thuggee said:


> I may have just purchased the last stainless steel one, it's now displaying out of stock (hopefully I'm not refunded) for those who have purchased a watch and had it delivered to Australia can you tell me if I'm up for customs/GST fees as it appears it will ship via FEDEX, TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, you will pay about $200


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

Snulle said:


> This is a screenshot from March 12, no mention of sw200 then
> 
> View attachment 15969999


i must admit this really disturbs me, it seems an obvious attempt to sneak the movement into some of the watches without being noticed. hope im wrong ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thuggee said:


> I may have just purchased the last stainless steel one, it's now displaying out of stock (hopefully I'm not refunded) for those who have purchased a watch and had it delivered to Australia can you tell me if I'm up for customs/GST fees as it appears it will ship via FEDEX, TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes mate..you'll make the list..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Emeister (Jan 24, 2011)

Thuggee said:


> can you tell me if I'm up for customs/GST fees as it appears it will ship via FEDEX, TIA





micky67 said:


> yes, you will pay about $200


I just paid FedEx AU$213.20 ($88** Electronic Customs Fee + $125.20 10% GST)
I was hoping for the fee to be about $50 but thought the GST might have been more. A note said it was based on the "planned shipping date". Not sure if the paperwork from Synchron would have shown an expected date of March.

Thuggee, you'll probably have to pay a bit more. Mine was based on the US$990 price.
I'm assuming you just paid a bit more than this(?). Still a great buy based on looking at second hand market sales. Well done ;0)

* watch is currently in Honolulu (after spending 50+ hours in Memphis TN. Origin: Wien, Austria).***

** $50 Import Air charge
$38 AQIS - Entry fee

*** And now in Sydney (8:14pm). ? I can almost smell the isofrane from here ?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Hi, just to make things clear here, ONLY those who ordered after the change of the movement on the website on May 1st will get the SW200.


Snulle said:


> This is a screenshot from March 12, no mention of sw200 then
> 
> View attachment 15969999


Hi, just to make things clear here and to prevent any misunderstandings, ONLY those orders placed after the change of the movement on the website on April 15th will get the Elabore grade SW200. All orders before April 1st get the ETA 2824-2 as listed on the website. orders placed between 1st and 15th of April will most likely get an ETA 2824-2 , but unfortunately this is not guaranteed. SO if you have ordered between the 1st and the 15th of April and you don't want a specific movement, please contact Synchron by email or livechat for a refund.


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

Synchron said:


> Hi, just to make things clear here, ONLY those who ordered after the change of the movement on the website on May 1st will get the SW200.
> 
> Hi, just to make things clear here and to prevent any misunderstandings, ONLY those orders placed after the change of the movement on the website on April 15th will get the Elabore grade SW200. All orders before April 1st get the ETA 2824-2 as listed on the website.


ok, so you just mentioned 3 different dates just then,
just to be clear, even though i ordered SS on March 10th and DLC on March 14th, and have only just received the shipping notice for the SS - i will be getting the ETA?


----------



## Emeister (Jan 24, 2011)

Synchron said:


> Hi, just to make things clear here and to prevent any misunderstandings...


Thinking ahead a couple of years...
Due to the previous information given that caseback numbers have been issued randomly...
Is there any identifying features of the watches with the SW2OO? Or will they be issued with some kind of identifying paperwork? Not even sure that would work for easing potential (future second hand) purchasers concerns.
Not really a concern for myself as I can't foresee selling mine.
But I think the question is worth asking now while it can possibly be answered.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Emeister said:


> Thinking ahead a couple of years...
> Due to the previous information given that caseback numbers have been issued randomly...
> Is there any identifying features of the watches with the SW2OO? Or will they be issued with some kind of identifying paperwork? Not even sure that would work for easing potential (future second hand) purchasers concerns.
> Not really a concern for myself as I can't foresee selling mine.
> But I think the question is worth asking now while it can possibly be answered.


I was informed that assembly is still going on and the serial numbers will be determined later...


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Somehow that response took things from bad to worse for me. Just to make things clear it looks as if you won't have any way to tell what movement you are getting, specifically if you try to use the dates listed above. 

To be honest the only part about the movement I don't like is that it was snuck in there, I have not received a single update since the pre order, about anything, which was fine because I watch this forum but at this point a movement swap and still no email or contact unless you look at the website like a maniac (like me) with no reason since you already ordered a watch you would have no idea they may have a different movement, equivalent or not. If a movement change could get you bad feedback in the sales forum, it certainly is not acceptable business practice from a manufacturer.

It just feels like with all this time, there should have been some clear communication, unless they got surprised by the movement shortage and then movement change as well and if that's the case just be honest and transparent (look I just gave you an out, customers want to feel they are being told the truth, not tricked)

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Wrighthm27 said:


> Somehow that response took things from bad to worse for me. Just to make things clear it looks as if you won't have any way to tell what movement you are getting, specifically if you try to use the dates listed above.
> 
> To be honest the only part about the movement I don't like is that it was snuck in there, I have not received a single update since the pre order, about anything, which was fine because I watch this forum but at this point a movement swap and still no email or contact unless you look at the website like a maniac (like me) with no reason since you already ordered a watch you would have no idea they may have a different movement, equivalent or not. If a movement change could get you bad feedback in the sales forum, it certainly is not acceptable business practice from a manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Fortunately, there is nothing to hide here, but unfortunately there is no possibility to change this situation, The uncertainty whether Synchron will receive the 2824-2 has been present now since April, negotiations and correspondences with the supplier were taking place during this period, and the final note came yesterday that the supply of ETA 2824 was cut without notice and the last 50 Synchron Military pieces are receiving an SW200. As assembly of the last PVD pieces is currently taking place and serial numbers are being currently compiled, it wont be until the watches are completely assembled to know which 50 serial numbers of the 500 pieces total edition will receive an SW200. So we recommend that anyone who doesn't want the SW200 movement for whatever reason, which (in our Opinion after 20 years of improvement) has now become the better variation of the ETA2824-2, please email Synchron to *cancel *the order for *full refund*. Unfortunately, Synchron has tried every route to get access to those movements without success, and was informed, that there will never be an ETA 2824-2 in a non-Swatch group watch again, thus the use of the SW200.. And as this has now become a problem not only for Synchron but to the entire industry, there will be no way to obtain ETA 2824 anymore.

We at Synchron apologize for this disappointment, and are offering a full refund to anyone who doesn't want an SW200 powered Synchron Military..

Further we like to inform that;

any correspondence about this topic should be directed to Synchron by email, phone or livechat. The CS team will not be able to handle any inquiries about the movement on this thread
all delivered pieces until today are powered by the ETA 2824-2, all stainless steel pieces are also powered by the ETA 2824-2.
the entire edition of 500 pieces of the Synchron Military is completely sold out.
email was sent out with the above information to the last batch of the Military PVD pre-orders that are affected by the above note


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Tbh I couldn’t care less what movement I have


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

This is a good read comparing the movements 
ETA vs. Sellita


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Shocking that they are now asking 30% more for the watch with a less expensive movement. That should be good for resell value of the watches with the ETA. I'm not sure how you can know without opening the watch?

But this is the same company that released the "limited edition" of 300 Aquadive Poseidon then released a second "limited edition" of another 50 Aquadive Poseidon.

Amusing but I do like their watches and straps.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

BobMartian said:


> Shocking that they are now asking 30% more for the watch with a less expensive movement. That should be good for resell value of the watches with the ETA. I'm not sure how you can know without opening the watch?
> 
> But this is the same company that released the "limited edition" of 300 Aquadive Poseidon then released a second "limited edition" of another 50 Aquadive Poseidon.
> 
> Amusing but I do like their watches and straps.


Hi, We appreciate that you like synchron timepieces and straps, and please let me know address your 2 statements,
As with all Synchron pre-orders, the watch was announced to returning customers and forum members at the reduced pre-order price of $990.00. Now the pre-order period has ended, the price has become as initially announced $1290.00. Very easily explained, those who accept the pre-order wait time of 90 days are entitled to receive this price advantage. Also, the SW200 is by no mean the less expensive movement..

Also in regards of the Aquadive Poseidon, there are ONLY 300 pieces available to public and 50 are for internal use of the Poseidon team themselves. which means there are only 300 pieces commercially available.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Synchron said:


> Fortunately, there is nothing to hide here, but unfortunately there is no possibility to change this situation, The uncertainty whether Synchron will receive the 2824-2 has been present now since April, negotiations and correspondences with the supplier were taking place during this period, and the final note came yesterday that the supply of ETA 2824 was cut without notice and the last 50 Synchron Military pieces are receiving an SW200. As assembly of the last PVD pieces is currently taking place and serial numbers are being currently compiled, it wont be until the watches are completely assembled to know which 50 serial numbers of the 500 pieces total edition will receive an SW200. So we recommend that anyone who doesn't want the SW200 movement for whatever reason, which (in our Opinion after 20 years of improvement) has now become the better variation of the ETA2824-2, please email Synchron to *cancel *the order for *full refund*. Unfortunately, Synchron has tried every route to get access to those movements without success, and was informed, that there will never be an ETA 2824-2 in a non-Swatch group watch again, thus the use of the SW200.. And as this has now become a problem not only for Synchron but to the entire industry, there will be no way to obtain ETA 2824 anymore.
> 
> We at Synchron apologize for this disappointment, and are offering a full refund to anyone who doesn't want an SW200 powered Synchron Military..
> 
> ...


Thank you for supplying the information. Just wanting to make sure I am reading correctly, could you please confirm that I am understanding?

1. As I read above, all of the Stainless versions of the Synchron Military will have the ETA movement, is this correct?

2. The Sellita will be placed in 50 of the PVD versions, and those who ordered and will receive these have been sent an email detailing the change, am I reading that correctly?

I ask these questions out of interest in accuracy of knowing what will be in my watches, I simply like to be able to accurately state what movement is in a watch I am wearing. I do have a watch with a Sellita SW200 movement, the Ocean Crawler Core Diver, and it performs quite well. I also do have an interest in these answers, as I now have both PVD (ordered mid April) and Stainless (ordered a few days ago) versions of the Synchron Military on order.

Might I add congratulations to Rick and Synchron on this new offering. Created quite a buzz in the watch community, and quite a nice fan base of this fun new/old design. Looking forward to what will be coming in the future! Also, really looking forward to hearing my two Military's have shipped.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Synchron said:


> Hi, just to make things clear here, ONLY those who ordered after the change of the movement on the website on May 1st will get the SW200.
> 
> Hi, just to make things clear here and to prevent any misunderstandings, ONLY those orders placed after the change of the movement on the website on April 15th will get the Elabore grade SW200. All orders before April 1st get the ETA 2824-2 as listed on the website. orders placed between 1st and 15th of April will most likely get an ETA 2824-2 , but unfortunately this is not guaranteed. SO if you have ordered between the 1st and the 15th of April and you don't want a specific movement, please contact Synchron by email or livechat for a refund.


Thanks for this clarification, feeling confident my March 14 order will be an ETA. Not that I'm finding anything really wrong with the Sellita. But just as soon have the ETA I'd understood would be used. Thanks again Synchron Team!


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

To the USA buyers- how much did you have to pay for import fees etc?


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

jstancato said:


> To the USA buyers- how much did you have to pay for import fees etc?


I paid nothing in import fees etc just whatever was charged for shipping think the total was 1000 even, that's it.

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

Same. Paid a grand total of $1000 including shipping and no import fees etc on delivery.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

T Bone said:


> Thank you for supplying the information. Just wanting to make sure I am reading correctly, could you please confirm that I am understanding?
> 
> 1. As I read above, all of the Stainless versions of the Synchron Military will have the ETA movement, is this correct?
> 
> ...


Hi T Bone, 
1. Yes, all stainless steel models are powered by the ETA2824-2
2. Yes, email sent
As for the movement, we all have to get used to the SW200 or other variants because according to the latest announcements there will never be a non Swatch Group powered ETA movement again.

Thank you


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

Synchron said:


> Hi T Bone,
> 1. Yes, all stainless steel models are powered by the ETA2824-2
> 2. Yes, email sent
> As for the movement, we all have to get used to the SW200 or other variants because according to the latest announcements there will never be a non Swatch Group powered ETA movement again.
> ...


How good is this..... I purchased the black model March 14th, for some reason I didn't get earlier delivery but i decided not to complain, now I get an email saying my military has the sellita movement. I'm getting really frustrated with all the ********..


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Aren't ETA and Sellita completely equal? Both Movements are working flawlessly. Even big producers like Sinn use Sellita movements. Its Swiss Made too, so I would just enjoy the watch. Looking forward to my Sellita powered PVD Version.


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

With my childhood hometown team advancing to the NBA Finals, sticking with the SM on orange isofrane. GO SUNS!


----------



## bmwbruce (Mar 4, 2006)

I received this email this mornin, and although it knocked me for a loop I decided to research the Sellita SW200. Sellita was actually manufacturing ETA 2824-2 for ETA for many years to help with the overflow. I am convinced SW200 Elabore is as good if not better, but would still have preferred to have the 2824-2 in my watch.


----------



## bmwbruce (Mar 4, 2006)

The Rise of The Swiss Engines


A New Era in Horology Through SellitaPublished by: Samuel Ng




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Great article and after reading it I'm happier using Sellita than ETA as it seems ETA are just shafting all independent manufacturers and Sellita are try to fill the void.



bmwbruce said:


> The Rise of The Swiss Engines
> 
> 
> A New Era in Horology Through SellitaPublished by: Samuel Ng
> ...


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

ETA, Selitta, Selitta, ETA, I’m getting worn out with the back and forth honestly—I too received the email this morning saying my March 14 order will ship soon (yay!!!). But, it also contradicted past WUS post here from Synchron saying my unit will contain an ETA movement. So, not sure and I’ve penned off a message to Synchron for further clarification. From my research, inconclusive tho it is and likely riddled with reviews of opinions not necessarily all accurate or based on pure facts, but I’d still prefer having the ETA movement. That said, if I can’t, I’ll accept the Selitta and ride that wave. i’m posting this message here as well as communicating directly to Synchron customer service, in case there is more global information we can all benefit from—not ranting, just trying to assist this community.


----------



## bmwbruce (Mar 4, 2006)

Although I believe the Sellita movement is on a par with ETA I do believe the ones with Sellita will have a taint associated with them. I think Synchron should include some sort of compensation to those of us not receiving what was promised. Possibly an extra tropic strap along with Isofrane would be nice.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Crabtree said:


> ETA, Selitta, Selitta, ETA, I'm getting worn out with the back and forth honestly-I too received the email this morning saying my March 14 order will ship soon (yay!!!). But, it also contradicted past WUS post here from Synchron saying my unit will contain an ETA movement. So, not sure and I've penned off a message to Synchron for further clarification. From my research, inconclusive tho it is and likely riddled with reviews of opinions not necessarily all accurate or based on pure facts, but I'd still prefer having the ETA movement. That said, if I can't, I'll accept the Selitta and ride that wave. i'm posting this message here as well as communicating directly to Synchron customer service, in case there is more global information we can all benefit from-not ranting, just trying to assist this community.


Well I suspect the final batch was more than 50 watches. So if that is correct, there were probably some of each movement assembled. Just my own speculation.

Side note, I have just received a shipping notice for my Stainless version, am excited to get it on the wrist!


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Got mine today - ordered in February, received in July. Despite missing additional strap that was promised to me when I chose to stick to my order instead of requesting for refund/cancelation (Synchron CS agent was prompt to resolve this issue via email though) - I am very happy how it feels and wear. I tried isofrane and other pass through straps but none of them felt great as much as Maranez BOR (huge thanks to doc @Flyingdoctor ) in the following photos (wrist is about 7in on average):


































Instagram: NoBoxNoPaper


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

bmwbruce said:


> Although I believe the Sellita movement is on a par with ETA I do believe the ones with Sellita will have a taint associated with them. I think Synchron should include some sort of compensation to those of us not receiving what was promised. Possibly an extra tropic strap along with Isofrane would be nice.


They are offering a compensation... in the form of a 100% refund.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

wiesi1989 said:


> Aren't ETA and Sellita completely equal? Both Movements are working flawlessly. Even big producers like Sinn use Sellita movements. Its Swiss Made too, so I would just enjoy the watch. (...)


I was about to write the same thing&#8230; but since it is pretty clear that some (here and elsewhere) are trashing Sellita solely based on hearsay, I felt that there were better things to do with my time


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

paysdoufs said:


> I was about to write the same thing&#8230; but since it is pretty clear that some (here and elsewhere) are trashing Sellita solely based on hearsay, I felt that there were better things to do with my time


Completely agree! From all I'm sifting thru, I really don't feel Sellita is a problem at all. And, for Synchron, I can't imagine the insanity of production and supply chain challenges etc.-don't envy them these challenges at all and feel they are doing pretty dang fine given the circumstances. Now, would I prefer ETA? I would. Will I be fine with Sellita? I would be. Realize I'm but one customer and others will have (and I'll respect) their opinions and preferences.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

The movement was not the main issue, however it may be more fitting that this watch have the SW powering it. Synchron used to manufacture Doxa, Sellita used to manufacture ETA, catch my drift?

All that said, there was a reason Synchron initially wanted ETA movements and that's the same reason some people may give a darn, superficial or not.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

But what if there is another angle....

Over the years with Doxa and Aquadive, Synchron had been dealing with the same ETA movement supplier. The price was right, the supply was good, on time, quality etc etc. If it ain't broke, why fix it?. Yes Sellita was an alternative but maybe they had no experience of the supply chain, availability etc. If the prices were almost the same then why change to a new supplier.

My Mrs gets her shopping from pretty much the same food store all the time. It's, close, its fairly priced and has everything she wants. Why go somewhere else unless they tell her that they will no longer sell her favourite Kimchi.

I honestly have no idea what the story is, I never asked, but I do know that supply of just about everything for watches has gone to ratsh1t over the last 18 months. It's a different game out there now.



Wrighthm27 said:


> All that said, there was a reason Synchron initially wanted ETA movements and that's the same reason some people may give a darn, superficial or not.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice can’t wait!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwbruce (Mar 4, 2006)

For me this isn’t about Sellita vs ETA, this is about waiting 4 freakin months for Military to arrive and being told on eve of shipment it’s not coming as promised. I know they did their best to secure the ETA, but I don’t think production should have started until all 500 movements were secured. I also know from collecting for over 30 years that if there are two up for sale on the pre owned market one with ETA and one with Sellita, guess which one will sell first, and for more $$. So this impacts me on several levels, and I’m not happy. Thinking seriously about canceling my order, and picking up one eventually on pre owned market.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

bmwbruce said:


> For me this isn't about Sellita vs ETA, this is about waiting 4 freakin months for Military to arrive and being told on eve of shipment it's not coming as promised. I know they did their best to secure the ETA, but I don't think production should have started until all 500 movements were secured. I also know from collecting for over 30 years that if there are two up for sale on the pre owned market one with ETA and one with Sellita, guess which one will sell first, and for more $$. So this impacts me on several levels, and I'm not happy. Thinking seriously about canceling my order, and picking up one eventually on pre owned market.


Gotta say, solid points I really can't disagree with. As excited as I am for receiving my watch, this has all soured the experience for sure.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

In all honesty I'd probably be a bit upset too but this was not something Synchron did deliberately to piss off their customers. They are as much a victim of circumstance as everyone else. Having said that. I was in a similar position with another company. Ordered the watch in March. Supposed 2 week shipping, then end of April, then 1st 2 weeks in June. I cancelled. No difference in movement or watch specs. The feckers just kept shifting the delivery date. I didn't want the watch as much as I thought.

I feel like you should cancel the order. I think the movement thing will bug you and you will end up selling it to buy an ETA version anyway.



bmwbruce said:


> For me this isn't about Sellita vs ETA, this is about waiting 4 freakin months for Military to arrive and being told on eve of shipment it's not coming as promised. I know they did their best to secure the ETA, but I don't think production should have started until all 500 movements were secured. I also know from collecting for over 30 years that if there are two up for sale on the pre owned market one with ETA and one with Sellita, guess which one will sell first, and for more $$. So this impacts me on several levels, and I'm not happy. Thinking seriously about canceling my order, and picking up one eventually on pre owned market.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a sneaking suspicion that there's going to be no way to verify which movement you have. Call me crazy but I'll be shocked if they have a list of serial numbers.

On the other hand, in 30 years time if you can prove you had one of the rare "50" that came from the factory with the SW think of the premium this will be worth. (Muhaha)

Last note (here comes some meteorology), even receiving the email doesn't seem to guarantee you are getting the SW, given their previous statements and those of members here.
Maybe a little under promise over deliver.



Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwbruce (Mar 4, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Synchron and did cancel my order. After all the waiting it just would have bothered me everytime I strapped it on.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Synchron said:


> &#8230;Synchron has tried every route to get access to those movements without success, and was informed, that *there will never be an ETA 2824-2 in a non-Swatch group watch again&#8230;* &#8230;this has now become a problem not only for Synchron but to the entire industry, there will be no way to obtain ETA 2824 anymore.


As a glass half-full guy, I'm wondering if this development will increase the value of those SYNMILs with the ETA movement for those of us who received them in the first batch after ordering early on day one of the email announcement, making them even more desirable over time. No matter though, as I, for one, will NEVER sell my black beauty! I can't say that for all my watches.

"??? ??? ??????, ??? ?? ??????? ??? ??? ??????. ????'? ???? ?.?.?.?" ?????? ?????? ????? ?? "?.?.?."


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

bmwbruce said:


> Although I believe the Sellita movement is on a par with ETA I do believe the ones with Sellita will have a taint associated with them.


My sentiments exactly. I think this could really come into play of one is putting their SM up for sale and the potential buyer has limited knowledge of various movements or is otherwise particular about one over the other. Heck, even knowing that I'd have been happy with either movement just to own this amazing watch, I'm glad mine shipped with the ETA and I would choose it over the Sellita every time (even if the Sellita were better/more accurate) if I had the option.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I like the way you think. It could be a limited edition of a limited editions limited edition. Heck, I want one now 



Wrighthm27 said:


> On the other hand, in 30 years time if you can prove you had one of the rare "50" that came from the factory with the SW think of the premium this will be worth. (Muhaha)


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Subjectively, I’m not super happy my PVD will come with the SW200. But objectively, it’s at least as good a movement as its ETA counterpart, and the SW200 in my U1 Professional has been rock solid. At this point, I suppose I’m just happy the watch is coming after nearly a 4-month wait.


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

I have an IWC with SW200 based movement since new, and that watch is by far the most accurate mechanical watch I currently own. The movement is capable of being regulated to that level by a competent watchmaker. That watch is my beater/go-to for all physical activities outside of scuba diving (I got SM for that!), and it's been completely rock solid. And I know the service will be easy when it's time. Although I wouldn't go so far as willingly swap my ETA SM with one with SW200 today, I'd be totally happy to have an SW200 equipped SM if I were getting one now.

As a glass half full guy, let me just say we'll have 200 black SM with ETA, 50 black SM with SW200 while we have 250 silver SM with ETA. Both variants of black SM will be rarer than silver one with a single configuration in the future, Sellita SM being the rarest. 

Now if I can dive enough to get my modern-day PVD coated black SM to get to mostly silver like those original ones surviving today.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I have no dog in this - but I will say that 10 years from now I believe it will be easier to find new parts for a SW movement than for an ETA if they are needed at service.. 

Quite frankly I am hesitant to buy a new watch with an ETA movement. Nothing keeps ETA from cutting the supply of spare parts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

MadsNilsson said:


> I have no dog in this - but I will say that 10 years from now I believe it will be easier to find new parts for a SW movement than for an ETA if they are needed at service..
> 
> Quite frankly I am hesitant to buy a new watch with an ETA movement. Nothing keeps ETA from cutting the supply of spare parts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never even considered that perspective. Sounds like a logical supposition. Guess that would, if it turns out to be true, present a problem for many of my other watches (e.g. my Doxas), no?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

SW200 and ETA 2824 have same dial feet positions. If servicing a 2824 becomes a problem just swap it out for an SW200



Jacques Gudé said:


> I never even considered that perspective. Sounds like a logical supposition. Guess that would, if it turns out to be true, present a problem for many of my other watches (e.g. my Doxas), no?


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Flyingdoctor said:


> SW200 and ETA 2824 have same dial feet positions. If servicing a 2824 becomes a problem just swap it out for an SW200


That's great to know! Thanks Doc!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Jacques Gudé said:


> I never even considered that perspective. Sounds like a logical supposition. Guess that would, if it turns out to be true, present a problem for many of my other watches (e.g. my Doxas), no?


I'm not sure if it's a realistic scenario at all, it's not like I have a source in Swatch Group (I swear).

They didn't have to restrict their supply of movements though - I know that the history of that decision isn't quite that simple - in the end they did. I have cut my ETA driven watches down to just one over the last couple of years as more and more companies have reported difficulties getting movements in the first place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Flyingdoctor said:


> SW200 and ETA 2824 have same dial feet positions. If servicing a 2824 becomes a problem just swap it out for an SW200


That's true of course but changing the movement for another make doesn't do wonders for keeping things original, if that's a factor..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

MadsNilsson said:


> That's true of course but changing the movement for another make doesn't do wonders for keeping things original, if that's a factor..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also true!


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

With all those been said and discussed (very good points too!), I still prefer an ETA to a SW.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

So here's my question and I'm not trying to be funny or sarcastic, I'm genuinely interested in what people have to say....

Why is there a preference for ETA over Sellita?

I think we would all agree that just like most other things in life there is a certain amount of snobbery in watches. I just never thought it extended to movements.

I have never bought a watch based on the movement. I buy and wear watches because I like the look of them, appreciate something in the history, great bang for the buck etc etc etc.

I don't open my watch box and say....hmmm, I'm going to wear my Doxa today because it has an ETA 2824-2 or my Deepstar because of the LJP Chrono movement or man, I'm not wearing my Maranez because it has a Seiko NH35 movement. It is just not a consideration.

I have changed movements in watches because it would have cost a fortune to have it serviced so I just bought a new movement. EG my vintage Doxa SUB 300 came with a non quickset ETA 2472. It was fugged when I got it. Watchmaker wanted big bucks to service it and said may take a while to get bits depending on what the problem was. I bought another watch with an ETA 2852 which was quickset. Was I concerned that the movement wasn't original, to put it mildly I couldn't give a rat's ass. I now had a perfectly working vintage SUB 300.

Same for my Breitling Superocean. Movement was trashed when I bought it. Bought another movement. Need to check but I believe first gen Sellita 200. Swapped the rotor and it's running like a champ. I kept the original movement and if I was ever to sell it I'd disclose what I did and include the original movement.

Maybe I'm different to most people but a watch movement doesn't concern me one bit. Heck I'd even put a Chinese clone in if it suited my needs.

And just to show what I mean....

I've had 2 Omega Seamaster SMP 300 over the years. Classic black and the blue dial versions. Sold them both, again like most watches I've sold, regretted it  The price of them has jumped big time and I just wont pay the price. So I built my own, kinda, sorta.

Seamaster style case. Yobokies Seiko dial. I have several working 2824 movements in a box but went with a NH35 movement because (a) they are 35 bucks. (b) If it craps out you don't service it, you trash it and buy a new one and I didn't need to move the dial feet but I did need to modify the movement holder a bit. Used Sword style hands and bingo, may I present the Petemaster for somewhere in the realms of $120.

I love this watch. Would it have been a "better" watch with an ETA 2824 or Sellita movement. Not for me it wouldn't.












hotsauz said:


> With all those been said and discussed (very good points too!), I still prefer an ETA to a SW.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Jacques Gudé said:


> I would choose it over the Sellita every time (even if the Sellita were better/more accurate) if I had the option.


Seriously?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I have absolutely turned away from a watch because of the movement - for instance I love the new Bulova Devil Diver in 41mm but I can’t get over the cheap movement. 

For me looking at a watch’s movement is about a minimum of quality and mostly serviceability. 

For instance I wouldn’t buy a watch from Yema with their in-house movement because I don’t trust their QA or that they will be around long enough to service it in 10 years.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

the movement accounts for 50% of my decision making, im sure sure most watch collectors will agree, otherwise let go quartz and have accurate timimg


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Tbh movement doesn’t matter to much to me and I know my way around a watch movement as done watchmaking as a hobby for a good few years, I buy watches that I like and do have two quartz movement watches being the cwc and the excellent Seiko tuna


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

Clearly, movements make a difference in perception. For instance, I didn't like the idea of the smaller ETA movement they used in the new Benrus Type 1 - and can't remember exactly why they used it but my recollection was that the excuse came off as part lame and part supply oriented. I'm a shrug shoulder type when it comes to ETA vs Sellita though, mainly because there's been such excellent, in-depth reporting on the issue and on the credibility of Sellita in general. It is, after all, a Swiss Company making Swiss Movements, isn't it? I mean, I LOVE Seiko but the supposedly "better" 6R movements pale in comparison to the Sellita movements I've come across in Sinn & Oris, etc. 

And yet, I'm snobbish when it comes to Myota, which, make no sense because I have great respect for Citizen as a company.

But maybe part of this is where these movements have needed up - meaning (in part) poorly executed micro-brand watches for instance. I've tried three affordable watches with Miyota movements and ended up not being impressed - but I think more significantly not impressed with the overall package - not so much the movement itself. But then, the taint is there and I kind of only recall not liking Miyota movements ...

If this is the case then you have to give a nod to the Swatch Group for looking to control not just the entire world (deplorable) but maybe also a bit of their own "brand" prestige by not allowing their movements to end up in crappy one-off bro type micro-brand junk?


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Flyingdoctor said:


> So here's my question and I'm not trying to be funny or sarcastic, I'm genuinely interested in what people have to say....
> 
> Why is there a preference for ETA over Sellita?
> 
> ...


My speculation answering your question would be mostly familiarity and name recognition. The ETA 2824 has been so out front and in so many watches over the past 20 or more years, it has become like a comfortable brand of shoes or jeans. We all know it to be quality, reliable and well, "comfortable". We've come to expect it to be in just about any standard automatic watch we purchase. I have a slew of watches that feature them, from an inexpensive O&W to a Bathys, my CWC, Certina DS3 reissues and several of my Doxas. The SW 200, despite nearing two decades of proving itself, despite being designed and built by a company who ETA actually entrusted with building some of their 2824s, and despite their being very similar (almost clone-like?) to the 2824, they are still the "new kid on the block". Even with brands such as IWC and Tudor using them, there is still a lack of that old "familiar feeling" with them. My one current example is in one of my newest watches, the Ocean Crawler Core Diver. Had it I think going on 3 years (?) and it's gotten a LOT of wrist time in that period. It chugs away with the best of my watches, keeping exceptional time. I simply don't notice the difference.

Part of what is going on with the Synchron is the fact that the change came as a surprise. Some I suspect want to feel "cheated", though they were not. I am sure Rick is VERY unhappy with having to make a switch after announcing the watch, and it selling out. No doubt he would have preferred to finish the run with the originally advertised movement. But when the supply issue arose, what was he to do? Since there IS a very similar (by all counts as good) movement available, switching was the obvious choice. Synchron did notify purchasers before the watches shipped, and did offer a refund to any who wished it. I do not know what more they could have done.

In the end, we will all become much more used to seeing the SW200-1 in watches in the coming months and years. It will become the new standard. It will soon be in people's minds what the ETA 2824 is currently. People sometimes don't like change. Especially when it comes as a surprise or abruptly. But often times, people get used to living with the changes. Especially when they are in fact, barely any change at all.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

coelacanth said:


> I have an IWC with SW200 based movement since new, and that watch is by far the most accurate mechanical watch I currently own. The movement is capable of being regulated to that level by a competent watchmaker. That watch is my beater/go-to for all physical activities outside of scuba diving (I got SM for that!), and it's been completely rock solid. And I know the service will be easy when it's time. Although I wouldn't go so far as willingly swap my ETA SM with one with SW200 today, I'd be totally happy to have an SW200 equipped SM if I were getting one now.
> 
> As a glass half full guy, let me just say we'll have 200 black SM with ETA, 50 black SM with SW200 while we have 250 silver SM with ETA. Both variants of black SM will be rarer than silver one with a single configuration in the future, Sellita SM being the rarest.
> 
> Now if I can dive enough to get my modern-day PVD coated black SM to get to mostly silver like those original ones surviving today.


Lol, well sorry to disappoint, but sort of a good news/bad news thing here. Bad news? Your new Synchron Military will likely never lose most of it's black color to look like the surviving Doxa Army's do, no matter how much you dive with it. The good news? Your new Military will most likely keep it's beautiful black appearance for a long, long time.

Above is just my speculation. It is based on my experience with the Doxa 750T Military, and it's durability over the years, as well as my presumption that the Synchron Military uses the same or similar materials and standards in coatings. I've owned the PVD Doxa since 2007, and it has gotten substantial wear (wrist time) in that time. The coating still looks amazing. If this new offering (from a company owned by the same man who was responsible for the Doxa back in 2007) is similar, I doubt that black PVD will EVER be mostly, or even substantially gone. More good news? Well of course Synchron also made 250 pieces in Stainless. One is bound to surface for sale occasionally.


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

I was joking for the most part. Modern PVD is nothing like those from the 70s which could have been scratched by fingernails lol. I do hope I’ll dive enough with the SM to give it a bit of extra character with a ding or two tho


----------



## Emeister (Jan 24, 2011)

T Bone said:


> Part of what is going on with the Synchron is the fact that the change came as a surprise. Some I suspect want to feel "cheated", though they were not. I am sure Rick is VERY unhappy with having to make a switch after announcing the watch, and it selling out.


Exactly. 
From my point of view, (a major) part of the discussion we have been having the last couple of days isn't so much focussed on the (customer) disappointment regarding the SW200, it relates more to the SURPRISE of how we found out.
I don't want to come here and knock Rick, Synchron, Tropic or Aquadive. All of us here, I think, can agree we really enjoy the designs and product they put out.
HOWEVER, for Rick to have chosen the "online only" sales method, and stuck to it for so long, I think he and the team have to realise that communication with his customers could be vastly improved.
Aside from the few journalist articles that came out upon release, a major driving force behind current and future sales is us customers discussing, sharing, drooling and enthusing about our and each others watches.
In an earlier post (48 hours ago?) Synchron have admitted that the website was updated back on 1st May (?) about the SW200. (There are three different dates quoted in that post, as already brought up but not responded to).
I accept that they wouldn't have had all the answers themselves at that time, but if they were happy to amend the sales portion of the website then WHY NOT make some kind of statement here? The watches were all already pre-sold.
Earlier, when we knew very little, I asked here whether there would be any future identifier of the 50 watches with the Sellita movement. To Synchron CS's credit they answered very quickly. The first answer was a very specific range of caseback numbers. This was subsequently edited, again pretty quickly, to say specifics weren't known but affected customers would be contacted and advised.
Many here probably never saw the first response, to others that did it puts seeds of doubt and frustration in their (my) minds.

The internet is hard enough to communicate on. You often can't judge a person's mood, don't know if English is their first language, all subtleties of wit, sarcasm, concern are lost, assumptions are made about peoples age, education, background, watch knowledge etc, etc. 
And then you throw into the mix the horrors of autocorrect!!! ;0)

Whether Synchron like it or not, I believe, this thread is the main source of information on the Military for most of us. Many of us are refreshing multiple times a day. Things said here get spread around other forums, Facebook, instagram etc.
I just would like to see Synchron think like us. Foresee our concerns and get ahead of the game with their own statements. They're not going to please every single one of us with every minute detail but like I started off by saying, we all here love multiples of Rick and the teams products.
Although the Military is Synchron's first release there are enough years of knowledge, through all of the Doxa years, yet we keep rechurning the same questions because of a lack of better communication.
And this from a Group that chose the internet to be its universe. The internet; a platform supposed to be based on communicating information.

Just my opinion, of course. And yes, everyone's got one!

Ian
Current Owner of Pro Black Lung, Poseidon plus vintage Doxa, Synchron and Nemrod/Aquastar.
Incoming: SS Synchron Military. Monday??? And yes, I'm very excited about it.


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

Emeister said:


> Exactly.
> From my point of view, (a major) part of the discussion we have been having the last couple of days isn't so much focussed on the (customer) disappointment regarding the SW200, it relates more to the SURPRISE of how we found out.
> I don't want to come here and knock Rick, Synchron, Tropic or Aquadive. All of us here, I think, can agree we really enjoy the designs and product they put out.
> HOWEVER, for Rick to have chosen the "online only" sales method, and stuck to it for so long, I think he and the team have to realise that communication with his customers could be vastly improved.
> ...


Well said, I think that there is there is also a degree of arrogance from synchron. Their usual answer to any dissatisfaction is " you can cancel your order". I find it most offensive that they don't make it right or compensate, they know they are in the stronger position for now and leverage it.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

uperhemi said:


> Got mine today - ordered in February, received in July. Despite missing additional strap that was promised to me when I chose to stick to my order instead of requesting for refund/cancelation (Synchron CS agent was prompt to resolve this issue via email though) - I am very happy how it feels and wear. I tried isofrane and other pass through straps but none of them felt great as much as Maranez BOR (huge thanks to doc @Flyingdoctor ) in the following photos (wrist is about 7in on average):
> 
> View attachment 15972601
> 
> ...


Looks great on the BoR. 
My daughter is using the same pull-ups 🙌


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

micky67 said:


> Well said, I think that there is there is also a degree of arrogance from synchron. Their usual answer to any dissatisfaction is " you can cancel your order". I find it most offensive that they don't make it right or compensate, they know they are in the stronger position for now and leverage it.


I had the exact same thought reading their comment as you state so well above. It was an instant turn off on Synchron, and an unpleasant reminder of one of perhaps the most mind boggling customer service experiences I think I have ever had, back in 2018, when my 1st Doxa arrived with a significant factory defect. It was also revealing about the possible source of my 2018 Doxa experience.

My Doxa 2018 CS experience started great: the immediate response was send back for replacement. The problem was it took nearly 3 months to receive it. And that only after escalating directly to senior management at Doxa HQ. There was never a question on replacement. It was more like "check's in the mail". Months of improbable explanations, promises, and even me being cc'd accidentally on a series of their internal emails. Towards the end, even after the cc'd emails, which they were embarrassed about, I also received the exact same "take it or take it" offer. That's when I decided to go around the local clown show in the middle, and right to the top. I received a new watch 3 days after that.

I have communicated several times recently with the new Doxa CS team, and have been pleasantly surprised.

So, after reading Synchron's handling of the movement issue here, and their final "take it or take it" ultimatum, the immediate thought I had was: is this the same team I dealt with at Doxa in 2018?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Great reply T. Very well put. Couple of things I hadn't thought about.

Thanks.



T Bone said:


> My speculation answering your question would be mostly familiarity and name recognition. The ETA 2824 has been so out front and in so many watches over the past 20 or more years, it has become like a comfortable brand of shoes or jeans. We all know it to be quality, reliable and well, "comfortable". We've come to expect it to be in just about any standard automatic watch we purchase. I have a slew of watches that feature them, from an inexpensive O&W to a Bathys, my CWC, Certina DS3 reissues and several of my Doxas. The SW 200, despite nearing two decades of proving itself, despite being designed and built by a company who ETA actually entrusted with building some of their 2824s, and despite their being very similar (almost clone-like?) to the 2824, they are still the "new kid on the block". Even with brands such as IWC and Tudor using them, there is still a lack of that old "familiar feeling" with them. My one current example is in one of my newest watches, the Ocean Crawler Core Diver. Had it I think going on 3 years (?) and it's gotten a LOT of wrist time in that period. It chugs away with the best of my watches, keeping exceptional time. I simply don't notice the difference.
> 
> Part of what is going on with the Synchron is the fact that the change came as a surprise. Some I suspect want to feel "cheated", though they were not. I am sure Rick is VERY unhappy with having to make a switch after announcing the watch, and it selling out. No doubt he would have preferred to finish the run with the originally advertised movement. But when the supply issue arose, what was he to do? Since there IS a very similar (by all counts as good) movement available, switching was the obvious choice. Synchron did notify purchasers before the watches shipped, and did offer a refund to any who wished it. I do not know what more they could have done.
> 
> In the end, we will all become much more used to seeing the SW200-1 in watches in the coming months and years. It will become the new standard. It will soon be in people's minds what the ETA 2824 is currently. People sometimes don't like change. Especially when it comes as a surprise or abruptly. But often times, people get used to living with the changes. Especially when they are in fact, barely any change at all.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> So here's my question and I'm not trying to be funny or sarcastic, I'm genuinely interested in what people have to say....
> 
> Why is there a preference for ETA over Sellita?
> 
> ...


Great topic and even though I didn't purchase a Synchron, I'd like to give my 2 cents.
I have purchased a couple watches in the past due to the movement eg. V7750, but the caveat is that the watch had to look good which in this case was a Bulova Accutron VX-200.
I purchased my Maranez because I loved the look of the Doxa Subs but didn't like the price. Then Synchron came out with the Military, which I liked the price point but didn't like the looks. (If they make a Sub with the classic Doxa colors, I'll be all over it).

Movements do play into my decision to purchase or not. For instance, everyone knows that the NH35 / 36 movements are $35-$40, so why would I buy a $500-$600 Diver with an NH35 when I could get just as nice a Diver with same movement for $300? Many examples of this out there.

How does the NH35 stack up against say a Miyota 9015? That's for another conversation, but would there be the same inherent snobbery of Miyota over Seiko or vice versa?

As to the topic of the ETA 2824 versus SW200 for the Military, I personally wouldn't care which movement was in mine. I have both movements in other watches and never had issues with either movement. I do sense some snobbery when it comes to wanting the ETA as it was first to market and Sellita is sometimes seen as a replica. However if you were promised an ETA and then Synchron wanted to replace it with the Sellita that's a different story.

Interested in hearing others thoughts on this topic, thanks for posting.

BTW, great looking SMPish


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Ordered in March and excited to receive package after 3 months of wait. Default for SS confirmed here and on chat with CS was Anthracite Tropic which was also my preferred option, but I got it with black ISOfrane. I thought it was a mistake as no where I could read it was ever said that only some special 100 early buyers have the options and all others ( including me still ordered in March) would have to live with whatever Synchron choose to send (if we complain or ask why, then wait for the freebie/goodie sarcasm). Instead of at least just telling me sorry it was a mistake OR ask me to send back the strap for replacement, they are telling me rudely to be just thankfull for 1x goodie freebie Nato strap or just cancel order and send back the whole package. I guess after this selita eta issue they are on edge and being rude to every other customer who comes back with a simple question. Or may be they are like this like others have complained earlier. For me this is the first time I heard such a trigger happy refund, take it or leave it type response. Even a simple apology would have worked. May be it was a mistake to even mention that 2nd free nato strap is also missing. Quite disappointed at the attitude.

Why give an option or promise you can't fulfill and then ridicule a customer if they ask something expected was either changed or missing. I have not seen anywhere on their site or here in this thread that choice of strap or default option is for first 100 customers and all others can expect to receive random options.


----------



## Roamy360 (Sep 23, 2011)

I received my notice from Synchron a couple days ago stating that I would be getting notice of my Military being shipped soon. Also, I guess, I'm part of the group of 50 getting the Sellita elaborate grade SW200 movement. I don't have an issue with Sellita vs ETA. I own/owned both and don't notice a difference. It's been a pretty long wait for this watch but I feel like it will be worth it. I'm one of people who did not receive a notice about this watch coming out. I only saw an article about it on Fratello a couple days after the launch. I pretty much went direct from the article to Synchron's website. I realized the stainless version was sold out but they still had the black PVD version and quickly ordered one. They were sold out by the next day.


----------



## daiB (Jun 23, 2020)

Looks like the black PVD version is back in stock (I’m guessing from cancellations?).

I just happened to stumble across this watch and it’s history/controversy earlier today. I went to the site and saw that it was in stock, so it must be fate  Looking forward to receiving it and taking it on some dives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Bought a PVD last night - cant wait for it to arrive
Hoping it comes before the end of the month - I'll be going on vacation and would love to take it swimming/snorkeling


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Just in.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Ryeguy said:


> View attachment 15977836
> 
> 
> Just in.


 Can't wait for mine to arrive! Looking forward to that strap combo as well.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Regarding the movement, I don't have any experience with Sellita. From what I have read, it seems to work fine and be derived from an ETA.
Although, it is happy thing that this will not be a Soprod movement, because that is another story. I had the bad luck to buy one of the few Doxa 1500 equipped with this movement a few years ago. What a pity. The power reserve was incredibly weak & I had to manually rewind it every 48 hours. If not, the watch stop working after 60 hours. I have just send it back to Doxa to change the Soprod by an ETA (well, if they still gets ETA too... Not so sure after reading your posts).
Well why am I telling this? Just to point out that you know what you get when you receive a watch with an ETA movement: no bad surprise, Never. That may not be the case with other movement manufacturers. But again, it seems that Sellita is OK. So be Happy to have a Sellita instead of a Soprod and enjoy this Synchron Army. I cannot that it from my arm since I got it a couple of months ago


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Not sure if you saw this review I did, but I put a bunch of historical stuff in it you may be interested in

SYNCHRON MILITARY (doxa300t.com)

[QUOTE="
I just happened to stumble across this watch and it's history/controversy earlier today. I went to the site and saw that it was in stock, so it must be fate  Looking forward to receiving it and taking it on some dives.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Double shot


----------



## Ali_the_Bull (Feb 5, 2021)

On sellita vs ETA: I’m not dying in a ditch over it (although I did specifically order the watch because it had a 2824 and I wanted to own one - I already have a number of SW200s in my Sinns) but what would have healed the wound for me would have been if they had splashed out and gone with the SW200 Chronometer grade. Only the the numbered editions - which would have made them really special! 

I can dream I guess… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

The Militaries with ETA are more collectible, IMO. As far as function it makes no difference.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

AndyAaron said:


> Double shot


I think I'm partial to the PVD (which is why I ordered one) but I sure wouldn't mind having the stainless as well.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

AndyAaron said:


> Double shot


Sweet! I hope to be able to do similar very soon.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

dukerules said:


> I think I'm partial to the PVD (which is why I ordered one) but I sure wouldn't mind having the stainless as well.


Totally agree. If I had to choose one, the PVD would win every time. Ordered one in April, hoping it will ship very soon!

In a moment of weakness (?), seeing some Stainless models had become available just over a week ago, I jumped on one of those too. It has shipped and is currently at my local airport. Scheduled delivery Wed, I am hoping it gets bumped to Tuesday. Looking forward to both, but especially the PVD.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

I contacted Maranez and they aren’t selling any more BOR bracelets. ☹
Anyone have any other BOR bracelet recommendations that will fit the Synchron Military?


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

jstancato said:


> I contacted Maranez and they aren't selling any more BOR bracelets. ☹
> Anyone have any other BOR bracelet recommendations that will fit the Synchron Military?


Curious as well


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

dukerules said:


> I think I'm partial to the PVD (which is why I ordered one) but I sure wouldn't mind having the stainless as well.


I also prefer PVD as the black one is mine and the SS is my friend's. Anyway, I like them both. SS version is optically more thick I would say. Black is more military


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

I am looking forward to the next Synchron release. If they stay in this pricepoint ($1000-$1500), it will be a slam dunk. From a post a few pages back, it seems like something is waiting in the wings. Has anyone heard any rumors (or have any inside scoop) about what type of watch it may be? Loving the pics on this thread and IG.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seconded. 

I’m also curious about what’s next as it’s been teased a bit. 

Is it Synchron branded?
Aqua star?
Aquadive?
Other???


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

jstancato said:


> I contacted Maranez and they aren't selling any more BOR bracelets. ☹
> Anyone have any other BOR bracelet recommendations that will fit the Synchron Military?


Well that figures Lol. I've been looking online for a source (and coming up empty). Hopefully something will become available.


----------



## Emeister (Jan 24, 2011)

jstancato said:


> I contacted Maranez and they aren't selling any more BOR bracelets. ☹
> Anyone have any other BOR bracelet recommendations that will fit the Synchron Military?


Maybe, because of the excellent fit, it might be worth considering buying a complete Maranez Samui watch with BOR and on-selling the head only ???


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Emeister said:


> Maybe, because of the excellent fit, it might be worth considering buying a complete Maranez Samui watch with BOR and on-selling the head only ???


I was having that same thought...


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

T Bone said:


> Totally agree. If I had to choose one, the PVD would win every time. Ordered one in April, hoping it will ship very soon!
> 
> In a moment of weakness (😁), seeing some Stainless models had become available just over a week ago, I jumped on one of those too. It has shipped and is currently at my local airport. Scheduled delivery Wed, I am hoping it gets bumped to Tuesday. Looking forward to both, but especially the PVD.


So, let me get this straight, @T Bone, you put in an order for an SS a little over a week ago, and your SS has already shipped? Meanwhile, I, who ordered on March 10, still do not have my watch nor do I have any shipping information.

@Synchron What's up with that???


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

drmdwebb said:


> So, let me get this straight, @T Bone, you put in an order for an SS a little over a week ago, and your SS has already shipped? Meanwhile, I, who ordered on March 10, still do not have my watch nor do I have any shipping information.
> 
> @Synchron What's up with that???


And I did ask for a status on the synchronusa.com website, and got this perfunctory, non-helpful reply:

"We are shipping now and will continue to ship until all orders are shipped."

No mention of my order or my place in line.


----------



## Emeister (Jan 24, 2011)

gak said:


> Ordered in March and excited to receive package after 3 months of wait. Default for SS confirmed here and on chat with CS was Anthracite Tropic which was also my preferred option, but I got it with black ISOfrane.


SS #498 has just arrived in Brisbane, Australia.
Not the strongest box/package I've ever seen but seems to have kept everything together.
Inside box:
'Loose' in box but in poly packaging strip 1x Synchron black Nato
1x boxed Tropic strap
Aluminium tube wrapped in orange tissue paper and two scrunched pieces of butchers paper to nearly fill out the box.
Inside tube:
The foam insert is a one piece item folding in half along the length
Plastic, credit-card-sized warranty card - 1 yr (non-transferable unless "the watch is sent in for inspection by the manufacturer upon change of owners.") - date of purchase is listed as 28 June 2021.
1x very nice looking Stainless Steel Synchron Military fitted on a black isofrane strap (my first iso).
No other paperwork or invoice included
Valuation is on the address label but doesn't state currency

No pictures, because you all know what it looks like. Will set and check timekeeping now.

Unlike gak (above) I had requested the isofrane in the comments section of my order.
This request also reappeared on the invoice that was emailed to my by Synchron upon shipping.

Therefore, I was hoping to receive a second isofrane (rather than the Tropic) as previously advised by Synchron both here and in their email to me ('compensation for the delayed 33x SS).










I'll message them later through CS (will be office hours in Austria by our evening time) and let you know the outcome.

Were the Nato straps ever listed as part of the package or were they always a bonus? I seem to remember earliest deliveries getting two? Honestly I'm not bothered about that. Just considering it an addition, but I'll probably never use it.
If anyone has one I would, however, like to see a picture of how the Nato strap return tucked under the buckle looks (the Synchrons advised method).


----------



## Emeister (Jan 24, 2011)

@gak 
If I get no joy from Synchron CS then I'd be happy to send you my unopened boxed Tropic if you want to trade your isofrane. Maybe not the best straight trade for you dollar wise, but the offer is there. 
My Tropic is black though and not the Anthracite you were hoping for.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

gak said:


> Ordered in March and excited to receive package after 3 months of wait. Default for SS confirmed here and on chat with CS was Anthracite Tropic which was also my preferred option, but I got it with black ISOfrane. I thought it was a mistake as no where I could read it was ever said that only some special 100 early buyers have the options and all others ( including me still ordered in March) would have to live with whatever Synchron choose to send (if we complain or ask why, then wait for the freebie/goodie sarcasm). Instead of at least just telling me sorry it was a mistake OR ask me to send back the strap for replacement, they are telling me rudely to be just thankfull for 1x goodie freebie Nato strap or just cancel order and send back the whole package. I guess after this selita eta issue they are on edge and being rude to every other customer who comes back with a simple question. Or may be they are like this like others have complained earlier. For me this is the first time I heard such a trigger happy refund, take it or leave it type response. Even a simple apology would have worked. May be it was a mistake to even mention that 2nd free nato strap is also missing. Quite disappointed at the attitude.
> 
> Why give an option or promise you can't fulfill and then ridicule a customer if they ask something expected was either changed or missing. I have not seen anywhere on their site or here in this thread that choice of strap or default option is for first 100 customers and all others can expect to receive random options.


Dear Sir, in fairness to the CS who replied to you, we like to clarify this misunderstanding;
You contacted Synchron with 2 questions, first is receiving the Tropic instead of the ISOfrane, to this question, the CS rep replied that the watch was and still is advertised as being delivered on ISOfrane/Tropic and that Synchron cannot guarantee to fulfil a request for a specific type.
The 2nd question was about the lack of a second NATO strap, this is where the CS rep politely replied that the NATO strap is a freebee and not part of the advertised delivery scope of the watch, and that it only shipped to the first 100 orders (while supply lasted) , all other orders received one NATO, which is again a non advertised Freebee that Synchron offered. 
Finally, after 20 years of online watch sales, we and other brands have learned that offering a refund to unhappy customers is the first right choice. we remember hundreds if not thousands of posts on WUS, where brands were grilled for not instantly offering refunds, so we learned from the community and are giving customer this opportunity to rectify any problems by immediately offering a refund. Yes, it is true though that there are hundreds of customers waiting for a cancelation to place an order but that doesn't impact the refund policy of Synchron.. If a customer isn't happy, a refund is usually the first and best remedy.. In case you are not happy with a refund and you like to keep the watch, please contact CS by email, phone or livechat to return the ISOfrane, use the watch in the meantime on the NATO and Synchron will be happy to replace your ISO for a Tropic and refund the return fees for the ISOfrane. In regards of a second NATO, unfortunately they are sold out and although Synchron would love to provide even more and more freebees and straps.. we are limited by the stock that we had.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Emeister said:


> If anyone has one I would, however, like to see a picture of how the Nato strap return tucked under the buckle looks (the Synchrons advised method).


Gladly. Again, it's a gorgeous NATO save for the issue with the keepers. Doing it the way Synchron suggests does work, it's just odd.














































Hope that helps.


----------



## Emeister (Jan 24, 2011)

admit-to-im said:


> Hope that helps.


Thank you, sir. 
Can't see myself using it. Shame. I can't even think of a different strap that I could put the buckle on.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Emeister said:


> SS #498 has just arrived in Brisbane, Australia.
> Not the strongest box/package I've ever seen but seems to have kept everything together.
> Inside box:
> 'Loose' in box but in poly packaging strip 1x Synchron black Nato
> ...


I like the sequence in your case. 1st accept the mistake, 2nd offer reasonable solution and 3rd offer refund as an option NOT here is the refund link.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Emeister said:


> @gak
> If I get no joy from Synchron CS then I'd be happy to send you my unopened boxed Tropic if you want to trade your isofrane. Maybe not the best straight trade for you dollar wise, but the offer is there.
> My Tropic is black though and not the Anthracite you were hoping for.


So kind of you Sir. It is indeed the anthracite color and tropic which I thought of as best option with SS version, so I just asked to begin with because I was bit unhappy.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Synchron said:


> Dear Sir, in fairness to the CS who replied to you, we like to clarify this misunderstanding;
> You contacted Synchron with 2 questions, first is receiving the Tropic instead of the ISOfrane, to this question, the CS rep replied that the watch was and still is advertised as being delivered on ISOfrane/Tropic and that Synchron cannot guarantee to fulfil a request for a specific type.
> The 2nd question was about the lack of a second NATO strap, this is where the CS rep politely replied that the NATO strap is a freebee and not part of the advertised delivery scope of the watch, and that it only shipped to the first 100 orders (while supply lasted) , all other orders received one NATO, which is again a non advertised Freebee that Synchron offered.
> Finally, after 20 years of online watch sales, we and other brands have learned that offering a refund to unhappy customers is the first right choice. we remember hundreds if not thousands of posts on WUS, where brands were grilled for not instantly offering refunds, so we learned from the community and are giving customer this opportunity to rectify any problems by immediately offering a refund. Yes, it is true though that there are hundreds of customers waiting for a cancelation to place an order but that doesn't impact the refund policy of Synchron.. If a customer isn't happy, a refund is usually the first and best remedy.. In case you are not happy with a refund and you like to keep the watch, please contact CS by email, phone or livechat to return the ISOfrane, use the watch in the meantime on the NATO and Synchron will be happy to replace your ISO for a Tropic and refund the return fees for the ISOfrane. In regards of a second NATO, unfortunately they are sold out and although Synchron would love to provide even more and more freebees and straps.. we are limited by the stock that we had.


Dear Synchron, Thanks for the clarification.
Yes I had 2 statements in beginning a mere info that default strap is wrong and 2nd 1x nato is missing. You can see that I did not complained or demanded for a replacement in start at all. But answer to 1st one can not be that now we send with ISOFrane so nothing is wrong. I did my best to read here and also talked with CS in March to confirm, it would be the Anthracite as default. 
Thanks for the clarification now, that first 100 orders statement was only linked with the freebie nato part and not to the wrong configuration I received watch with. All of 500 should be the happy customers not just a subset of 100 or 33x lucky ones . Ofcourse as you said you can't make existing customer unhappy just because there are hundreds waiting for cancellation.

What you offered now as a replacement is the most I was expecting as a customer and then it is my choice to follow up with the option or accept as_is. How about me just keep it as_is and save Synchron the return fees as a happy customer and just buy the strap I want whenever it becomes available in stock.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

T Bone said:


> I was having that same thought...


Just be careful with which Maranez model you buy. The latest version just released appears to be a copy of the thinner cased Doxa 300 and I'm not certain the bracelet will swap over to the thicker cased Synchron.

In another thread focused on Maranez, it was mentioned they would release more of their 300T copy / homage versions in a few weeks. That seems to be the model you'll want to match the Synchron case.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

paysdoufs said:


> Seriously?


Yes. Really. I'm absolutely NOT saying my thinking is correct or makes sense in any way, but it's just the way I am. I realize this makes me a bit of a snob perhaps, but I figure it's my money and I get to choose how I spend it, no?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

gak said:


> Dear Synchron, Thanks for the clarification.
> Yes I had 2 statements in beginning a mere info that default strap is wrong and 2nd 1x nato is missing. You can see that I did not complained or demanded for a replacement in start at all. But answer to 1st one can not be that now we send with ISOFrane so nothing is wrong. I did my best to read here and also talked with CS in March to confirm, it would be the Anthracite as default.
> Thanks for the clarification now, that first 100 orders statement was only linked with the freebie nato part and not to the wrong configuration I received watch with. All of 500 should be the happy customers not just a subset of 100 or 33x lucky ones . Ofcourse as you said you can't make existing customer unhappy just because there are hundreds waiting for cancellation.
> 
> What you offered now as a replacement is the most I was expecting as a customer and then it is my choice to follow up with the option or accept as_is. How about me just keep it as_is and save Synchron the return fees as a happy customer and just buy the strap I want whenever it becomes available in stock.


Hi, agreed, and Synchron will give everyone who opted for the other strap variation a one time 50% off Tropic 20mm straps. Please note that this offer is valid for Synchron Military owners ONLY, and the code will not be published on WUS, and will also be valid ONLY in combination with an existing order number, in case you like to use this option, please email your order number and ask for the 50% off code. Please also note that the Anthracite and NATO green are currently out of stock


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Ryeguy said:


> Just be careful with which Maranez model you buy. The latest version just released appears to be a copy of the thinner cased Doxa 300 and I'm not certain the bracelet will swap over to the thicker cased Synchron.
> 
> In another thread focused on Maranez, it was mentioned they would release more of their 300T copy / homage versions in a few weeks. That seems to be the model you'll want to match the Synchron case.


Thank you very much for the heads up!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

drmdwebb said:


> So, let me get this straight, @T Bone, you put in an order for an SS a little over a week ago, and your SS has already shipped? Meanwhile, I, who ordered on March 10, still do not have my watch nor do I have any shipping information.
> 
> @Synchron What's up with that???


Correct! I ordered my stainless steel Military one week ago and it shipped at the end of the week from Vienna, Austria. Over the weekend it moved into the US, passed through customs and is now sitting at the local FedEx depot. It would have gone out for delivery today, but for the federal holiday. I am hoping to have it in hand tomorrow.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Correct! I ordered my stainless steel Military one week ago and it shipped at the end of the week from Vienna, Austria. Over the weekend it moved into the US, passed through customs and is now sitting at the local FedEx depot. It would have gone out for delivery today, but for the federal holiday. I am hoping to have it in hand tomorrow.


Yet another email sent to CS at Synchron. We'll see what they say.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

drmdwebb said:


> Yet another email sent to CS at Synchron. We'll see what they say.


Keep us posted...hopefully it ships soon!


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Synchron said:


> Hi, agreed, and Synchron will give everyone who opted for the other strap variation a one time 50% off Tropic 20mm straps. Please note that this offer is valid for Synchron Military owners ONLY, and the code will not be published on WUS, and will also be valid ONLY in combination with an existing order number, in case you like to use this option, please email your order number and ask for the 50% off code. Please also note that the Anthracite and NATO green are currently out of stock


Thanks @Synchron appreciate your gesture 👍 .


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

sh3l8y said:


> Curious as well


I'm wondering if a uncle seiko beads of rice bracelet might work!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

micky67 said:


> Well said, I think that there is there is also a degree of arrogance from synchron. Their usual answer to any dissatisfaction is " you can cancel your order". I find it most offensive that they don't make it right or compensate, they know they are in the stronger position for now and leverage it.


I have very much sensed this from page one of this thread. While I very much like the look of these watches and also love the Aquastar in almost every iteration, my perceived arrogance from them as a company is a pretty big turn off. I also dislike brands that have a single cheerleader (flyingDoc) that works overly hard to appear objective but you get that persistent weird feeling that they are somehow involved with the company. Personal, I know, but that has been, and continues to be my take. 
I do love all of the members watches though, and drool over the photos.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

The problem with every BOR bracelet other than the Maranez is the end links.

The Military uses the thickest of the vintage Synchron cases and as such the end pieces are taller than any of the modern Doxa case pieces. It may be possible to get an Uncle Seiko BOR which is for the Doxa SUB. I've never owned one but if the endpieces are not solid then a bit of bending and filing may make them fit.

I have modified several WatchGecko BOR end pieces which were 22mm (the 20mm were out of stock) to work on my vintage SUB 300T and SUB 300. I'll bet I could have made them fit the Military but it is a real pain to file and shape them. I think the Watchgecko and Strapcode bracelets are the same.

Here is the 300 with the endlinks filed to shape and the faux BOR profile filed down to mimic the vintage BOR.












jstancato said:


> I'm wondering if a uncle seiko beads of rice bracelet might work!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

wheelbuilder said:


> I also dislike brands that have a single cheerleader (flyingDoc) that works overly hard to appear objective but you get that persistent weird feeling that they are somehow involved with the company.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the vote of confidence.....NOT.

Let me make a couple of things clear to you.

I do not or never have worked for DOXA or Aquastar or any company Rick Marei has been involved with. He has been my friend for over 20 years. In the early days of the Doxa resurgence, myself and a number of people from the Doxa forum tried to help Rick make Doxa a success. I liked writing reviews. It was those reviews that actually formed the basis of the 40th book. I had previously written a spectacularly unsuccessful novel and a children's book so writing was in my blood.

Because of Rick I ended up writing 4 books (Doxa 40 and 50th, Diving With Legends and A Dive into Time). I owe him a lot and am happy to try to help him. My involvement with the Military was purely by chance as I happened to have the Military prototype case and a Samui and noticed it used the Synchron case so I tried the bracelet and posted here because I though people were interested. The rest is history. Synchron didn't need my help to sell the watch. I have one but you will notice I have not even posted a pic of it here or anywhere other than in my review. I have posted the prototype pics with the bracelet quite some time ago.

Quite a number of years ago the need for people like me and my reviews changed significantly. There are far better writers and bloggers etc who either write great personal pieces or paid infomercial pieces to promote the watches or youtube chaps who do stuff I couldn't even begin to do. My days as a promoter were done a long time ago. I'm now just a fanboy like other people and sometime, but not all the time, I get heads up on what is coming and believe it or not sometimes give Rick sh1t over what he is doing to the point of falling out with him for months.

I don't work overly hard to appear to be objective. I'm not objective at all. I'm a fanboy trying to help my friend, whether he needs it or not. Doxa, Aquastar, Aquadive have make some great watches but there have been some real dumb moves in my mind and I'm happy to call it out. Some say I'm discerning, I say I'm a picky barsteward. SUB 1200T HEV position, GMT inner bezel, Deepstar lug to lug, glossy blue Aquadive 100 bezel but matt dial all sucked.

The one thing I do know a bit more about than most people is just what a sh1tshow making and selling watches has become. I see and hear things most people don't even realize and it scary. I wouldn't want to be a part of it and even though Rick is my friend I don't ask him about stuff because it is none of my business.

So thanks for singling me out as some kind of shill but you are well wide of the mark but then I've always considered you a troll here so my judgement probably isn't that good either .


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence.....NOT.
> 
> Let me make a couple of things clear to you.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Thanks for responding. I also remember you from pretty far back. I'm aware of your books and was aware of your rabid Doxa knowledge and enthusiasm. It was curious to watch you become an almost anti-Doxa guy. I totally get it with your connection to Rick. 
I still think and believe what I think and believe, but appreciate your responding. 
I don't mind at all if you or anyone else believes me a troll.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Emeister said:


> SS #498 has just arrived in Brisbane, Australia.
> Not the strongest box/package I've ever seen but seems to have kept everything together.
> Inside box:
> 'Loose' in box but in poly packaging strip 1x Synchron black Nato
> ...


mines out for delivery today ( I'm located in Brisbane as well ) did you happen to get hit with any additional customs/admin fees? I was expecting a phone call before delivery took place to collect fees which seems to be the norm with Fedex & DHL nothing so far just a email saying the watch is out for delivery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emeister (Jan 24, 2011)

Thuggee said:


> mines out for delivery today ( I'm located in Brisbane as well ) did you happen to get hit with any additional customs/admin fees?


Yes mate.
Paid FedEx $213.20 on 30th June. $88 couple of import fees , the rest 10% GST.
I missed a phone call from them earlier that week. They left a message but every time I called back I got their message bank and they never returned my calls.
Eventually, when the watch was somewhere between Hawaii and Sydney, I got an email about a "delivery exception" that had a link and I paid online.
Value was printed on the address label but didn't state the currency. I just assumed FedEx got all the details online when Synchron made the freight booking.

I haven't had any luck missing FedEx or DHL in years now.

Fingers crossed for you though. 

I'll keep my eyes focused on wrists out about in the streets of Brisbane and see if we bump into each other ?

Do you have another mate on here that's also waiting on one?


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Still waiting for my PVD one, they should ship out this week. I´m really looking forward to it, I´m not bothered because of the Sellita movement. Still Swiss Made, still not saying "Swiss Made" on the dial - so who cares. 

Are they still shipped out in the AL Tube? Hopefully I will get mine this or next week.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Emeister said:


> Yes mate.
> Paid FedEx $213.20 on 30th June. $88 couple of import fees , the rest 10% GST.
> I missed a phone call from them earlier that week. They left a message but every time I called back I got their message bank and they never returned my calls.
> Eventually, when the watch was somewhere between Hawaii and Sydney, I got an email about a "delivery exception" that had a link and I paid online.
> ...


Well mine arrived this afternoon #406 no GST or the usual fees from FedEx not sure how it snuck past them but who am I to complain, this is one kick arse watch certainly a keeper, mine came on a black isofrane which I immediately swapped out for a orange one as black is to boring for this watch In my opinion, I'm not sure I might try it on a orange tropic tomorrow, my watch also came with a NATO which will just go into my strap box ( not a fan of the NATO strap) I don't know anyone else that has one of these local to me I'm sure I won't see many if any in the wild.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

wiesi1989 said:


> Still waiting for my PVD one, they should ship out this week. I´m really looking forward to it, I´m not bothered because of the Sellita movement. Still Swiss Made, still not saying "Swiss Made" on the dial - so who cares.
> 
> Are they still shipped out in the AL Tube? Hopefully I will get mine this or next week.


Apparently, Synchron has run out of aluminum tubes for packaging and has switched to old beer cans because they have them in stock by the thousands - mainly due to being driven to drink profusely by this forum thread!


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

wiesi1989 said:


> Still waiting for my PVD one, they should ship out this week. I´m really looking forward to it, I´m not bothered because of the Sellita movement. Still Swiss Made, still not saying "Swiss Made" on the dial - so who cares.
> 
> Are they still shipped out in the AL Tube? Hopefully I will get mine this or next week.


Yep mine just arrived in the AL Tube.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Thuggee said:


> Well mine arrived this afternoon #406 no GST or the usual fees from FedEx not sure how it snuck past them but who am I to complain, this is one kick arse watch certainly a keeper, mine came on a black isofrane which I immediately swapped out for a orange one as black is to boring for this watch In my opinion, I'm not sure I might try it on a orange tropic tomorrow, my watch also came with a NATO which will just go into my strap box ( not a fan of the NATO strap) I don't know anyone else that has one of these local to me I'm sure I won't see many if any in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo. Glad it finally arrived!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

jskane said:


> Apparently, Synchron has run out of aluminum tubes for packaging and has switched to old beer cans because they have them in stock by the thousands - mainly due to being driven to drink profusely by this forum thread!


Alright then.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Synchron srewed up my order, and my watch will not be coming. They still have my money. Please read my sad story.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

drmdwebb said:


> Synchron srewed up my order, and my watch will not be coming. They still have my money. Please read my sad story.


On the positive side for you Military owners, I have a Maranez BOR bracelet that I ordered to go with this watch that will become available for sale on the sales forum as soon as I can post it up. Maybe one of you would like that


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

drmdwebb said:


> Synchron srewed up my order, and my watch will not be coming. They still have my money. Please read my sad story.


I'm really sorry to hear that and feel a little guilty receiving a stainless steel version today after ordering it only a week or two ago. Are you going to accept the PVD version?


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

NS1 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that and feel a little guilty receiving a stainless steel version today after ordering it only a week or two ago. Are you going to accept the PVD version?


I am not. I wanted the SS version, and I've never connected with PVD watches, though I like their look generally. For me they don't work.Just seems outlandish that I placed an order in March, had multiple conversations with them about wanting to continue with my order, and they screwed it up. Meanwhile, people who ordered a week ago have one. It's not right. Epic fail.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

FedEx just dropped this off...ordered last Monday. I was very surprised to find them still in stock on the website. I was told by customer service that the relisted watches were the result of pre-order cancellations. Very chunky case, gorgeous dial, great bezel action, nice lume...I am very impressed!


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> The problem with every BOR bracelet other than the Maranez is the end links.
> 
> The Military uses the thickest of the vintage Synchron cases and as such the end pieces are taller than any of the modern Doxa case pieces. It may be possible to get an Uncle Seiko BOR which is for the Doxa SUB. I've never owned one but if the endpieces are not solid then a bit of bending and filing may make them fit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight @Flyingdoctor! Might be going with a WatchGecko BOR.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

drmdwebb said:


> I am not. I wanted the SS version, and I've never connected with PVD watches, though I like their look generally. For me they don't work.Just seems outlandish that I placed an order in March, had multiple conversations with them about wanting to continue with my order, and they screwed it up. Meanwhile, people who ordered a week ago have one. It's not right. Epic fail.


Really hard to understand where the pvd version would come from seeing as they have been long sold out as well, even the latest run that were available from cancelations seemed to be bought up in less than a day..

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Wrighthm27 said:


> Really hard to understand where the pvd version would come from seeing as they have been long sold out as well, even the latest run that were available from cancelations seemed to be bought up in less than a day..
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


The PVD version has been on and off availability several times as I presume various orders cancel.


----------



## Emeister (Jan 24, 2011)

From a very unscientific eyeballing over the first 48 hours I think my SS is about +2 sec / day 👍
And everyone else's photography skills blow mine 300 metres out of the water so I can't test the depth rating. 😁


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Obligatory wristy with the new arrival. Well done, Synchron!


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

drmdwebb said:


> I am not. I wanted the SS version, and I've never connected with PVD watches, though I like their look generally. For me they don't work.Just seems outlandish that I placed an order in March, had multiple conversations with them about wanting to continue with my order, and they screwed it up. Meanwhile, people who ordered a week ago have one. It's not right. Epic fail.


Why wouldn't they fulfill your order or anyone else that ordered months ago with any cancellations? 
Sorry they messed it up. That's really frustrating. I hope you get your money back.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I'm not objective at all. I'm a fanboy trying to help my friend, whether he needs it or not.


This being the case, maybe next time recuse yourself from "reviewing" the watch.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

fellini212 said:


> This being the case, maybe next time recuse yourself from "reviewing" the watch.


"Recuse" himself"? First up, have you ever read anything he's written? He doesn't shy away from being critical in his reviews of things he finds lacking. Even in this post he mentions some things he has pointed out, and some fallings out with his long time friend. Further, his depth of knowledge of this specific watch type's history is unparalleled. Few are as (let alone more) qualified to review them. Next, this is not a court of law. And if anyone who was a fan or aficionado of anything refrained from reviewing items for which they had an appreciation or from someone with whom they had any type of established relationship, what would be available to read would likely be boring, lifeless and uninformed.

Write on Doc. Right on. ✊⌚


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

T Bone said:


> "Recuse" himself"? First up, have you ever read anything he's written? He doesn't shy away from being critical in his reviews of things he finds lacking. Even in this post he mentions some things he has pointed out, and some fallings out with his long time friend. Further, his depth of knowledge of this specific watch type's history is unparalleled. Few are as (let alone more) qualified to review them. Next, this is not a court of law. And if anyone who was a fan or aficionado of anything refrained from reviewing items for which they had an appreciation or from someone with whom they had any type of established relationship, what would be available to read would likely be boring, lifeless and uninformed.
> 
> Write on Doc. Right on. ✊⌚


All true.

But if he's "not objective at all" when it comes to this watch or its maker, he shouldn't review it.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

fellini212 said:


> All true.
> 
> But if he's "not objective at all" when it comes to this watch or its maker, he shouldn't review it.


I've been reading watch reviews for decades and I have yet to come across one written by a truly objective author.

If I buy a watch with my own money, I'm not objective. If I get a no cost watch for review by a manufacturer, I'm not objective.

If there was a "Consumer Reports" for watches, I've yet to discover it.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Ryeguy said:


> I've been reading watch reviews for decades and I have yet to come across one written by a truly objective author.
> 
> If I buy a watch with my own money, I'm not objective. If I get a no cost watch for review by a manufacturer, I'm not objective.
> 
> If there was a "Consumer Reports" for watches, I've yet to discover it.


_*"I'm a fanboy trying to help my friend, whether he needs it or not."*_


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh dear, its Jan back to troll again.

I am so tired of you.

I'd like to thank those who have defended me but I'll take this one.

F&%K off sonny



fellini212 said:


> This being the case, maybe next time recuse yourself from "reviewing" the watch.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

fellini212 said:


> _*"I'm a fanboy trying to help my friend, whether he needs it or not."*_


Simple solution: don't read the review if you think it's biased. Clearly there are others that enjoy the reviews, so no clue why you're pushing so hard to tell him not to write reviews at all. Don't. Read. Them. Issue solved.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Oh dear, its Jan back to troll again.
> 
> I am so tired of you.
> 
> ...


You still think I'm someone else. I'm not.

I'm a working journalist who opposes logrolling and bad manners, even if it only concerns watches.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Simple solution: don't read the review if you think it's biased. Clearly there are others that enjoy the reviews, so no clue why you're pushing so hard to tell him not to write reviews at all. Don't. Read. Them. Issue solved.


I'm suggesting he not review _this _watch.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Yea sure you are Jan, and I'm Brad Pitt

So lets see some of your sterling work



fellini212 said:


> You still think I'm someone else. I'm not.
> 
> I'm a working journalist who opposes logrolling and bad manners, even if it only concerns watches.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Yea sure you are Jan, and I'm Brad Pitt
> 
> So lets see some of your sterling work


You're not Brad Pitt.

And I'm not Jan.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Considering I already reviewed it months ago, seems like a strange suggestion.



fellini212 said:


> I'm suggesting he not review _this _watch.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

fellini212 said:


> You're not Brad Pitt.
> 
> And I'm not Jan.


Easy for me to prove. Lets see your journalistic endeavors.. waiting with baited breath


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Easy for me to prove. Lets see your journalistic endeavors.. waiting with baited breath


Why would I out myself on a public message board?


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Considering I already reviewed it months ago, seems like a strange suggestion.


You also reposted that review a couple days ago.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Easy for me to prove. Lets see your journalistic endeavors.. waiting with baited breath


bated


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

fellini212 said:


> Why would I out myself on a public message board?


Wait, you're calling someone out for their journalism as a journalist who wishes to remain anonymous? 
Sounds about right, peak 2021.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> Wait, you're calling someone out for their journalism as a journalist who wishes to remain anonymous?
> Sounds about right, peak 2021.


On an anonymous message board?

Yes.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I happen to be word blind, not fully dyslexic, but I have a real problem seeing correct spellings of many words. So now you are making fun of my affliction too

You are a class act, Jan



fellini212 said:


> bated


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Still not Jan.

Still not Dirk Pitt. 

Sincere apologies for the spelling correction.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Maybe just leave things here:

I think one can absolutely be a passionate advocate of a friend's brand.

I think one can absolutely be a disinterested historian of that brand.

I'm not sure one can be both at the same time.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

I also think calling anyone who asks reasonable questions on this thread a "troll" is bad manners.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

fellini212 said:


> Maybe just leave things here:
> 
> I think one can absolutely be a passionate advocate of a friend's brand.
> 
> ...


I do not recall the good Dr. EVER claiming to be "disinterested". And anyone who has ever read his posts, reviews, Doxa 300 website or multiple books can clearly see it. And yes, what you are posting is the pure definition of being a troll. You claim to be against bad manners? What you are being is classic "passive aggressive". That is just bad manners with a false coating of sugar. I'll follow the Doc's "bad manners" with some of my own. Borrowing a phrase from our British friends. Piss off.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

T Bone said:


> I do not recall the good Dr. EVER claiming to be "disinterested". And anyone who has ever read his posts, reviews, Doxa 300 website or multiple books can clearly see it. And yes, what you are posting is the pure definition of being a troll. You claim to be against bad manners? What you are being is Classic "passive aggressive". That is just bad manners, with a false coating of sugar. I'll follow the Doc's "bad manners" with some of my own. Borrowing a phrase from our British friends. Piss off.


'Disinterest' is a foundational principal of the honest critic, whether anyone asserts it or not.

Again, I think it's great to support your friends. And it's great to be an authority on the history of a brand.

It's not necessarily great to use one on behalf of the other.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

T Bone said:


> Borrowing a phrase from our British friends. Piss off.


Ignoring insults like this isn't "passive aggressive."

It's good manners.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Here, I found your new avitar










fellini212 said:


> I also think calling anyone who asks reasonable questions on this thread a "troll" is bad manners.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

While this has been interesting I think it is not fair to the people on this thread to subject them to this back and forth so I'll refrain from the childish posts.

I'll change my 'branding" to being subjectively objective  As was posted above if people think my books or reviews are too one sided, subjective or just pure crap, I'm fine with that too, dont read them. If we ever find out who the mysterious journalist is we can gauge his work too.

Sadly if he had posted this

_I think one can absolutely be a passionate advocate of a friend's brand.

I think one can absolutely be a disinterested historian of that brand.

I'm not sure one can be both at the same time. _

in the first place I probably would have given it a like and agreed with it.

As this is about the Synchron Military here's a pic to keep the show rolling


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, my Stainless version arrived yesterday. Just a quick wrist shot this afternoon on the Isofrane it came on. As for time keeping, it looks to have picked up maybe a half second in it's first day. The watch is nice and chunky, without being overly heavy. Nice wrist presence without being overbearing. No surprise here, and so far really liking it.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Day #2 with the Military...I have some new straps on the way! Olive Green Isofrane and a Anthracite Tropic...also look forward to trying this one on an Erika's MN!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd like to see the military on a Bonetto Cinturini 270. I need to get one.


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

dive plan


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

Is this watch some sort of homage of unknown origin created by a disgruntled former employee that just happens to be an almost exact copy of a model his ex-employer sold in the past?

This seems a bit dubious...


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Latest information from Synchron - the PVD versions will be shipped out by the end of this week.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

wiesi1989 said:


> Latest information from Synchron - the PVD versions will be shipped out by the end of this week.


I'm so hyped! ??


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Nathanours said:


> Is this watch some sort of homage of unknown origin created by a disgruntled former employee that just happens to be an almost exact copy of a model his ex-employer sold in the past?
> 
> This seems a bit dubious...


You're a little late to the party there..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Nathanours said:


> Is this watch some sort of homage of unknown origin created by a disgruntled former employee that just happens to be an almost exact copy of a model his ex-employer sold in the past?
> 
> This seems a bit dubious...


_This _is what Jan would sound like.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Nathanours said:


> Is this watch some sort of homage of unknown origin created by a disgruntled former employee that just happens to be an almost exact copy of a model his ex-employer sold in the past?
> 
> This seems a bit dubious...


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

fellini212 said:


> _This _is what Jan would sound like.


Jan? I don't understand the ambiguous reference.


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

Nathanours said:


> Jan? I don't understand the ambiguous reference.


I believe it's a reference to Jan Edöcs, the CEO of Doxa.

One of the posters here seems convinced Mr. Edöcs is trolling this thread under an alias.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

wiesi1989 said:


> Latest information from Synchron - the PVD versions will be shipped out by the end of this week.


Waiting patiently to receive my shipping notice. It's been almost four months now&#8230;


----------



## fellini212 (Aug 20, 2020)

dukerules said:


> Waiting patiently to receive my shipping notice. It's been almost four months now&#8230;


_!_


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm waiting impatiently!!!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

We´ve been waiting for over 3 months now guys. Just chill, a week or two more doesn´t kill anybody. It´s just a watch, nothing life neccessary... we will get them soon


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Love the watch, but I think I've got an issue with the rotor. When I flip the watch from 3 to 9 or 12 to 6, sometimes I hear the whir of the rotor spinning. Other times I hear an audible clang and no spin. And I only got 24 hours of power reserve after wearing it for a few days when I'm usually active enough to get the full power reserve on my watches. Will give it another few days to see if something settles in, but looks like the rotor may need to be adjusted.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Love the watch, but I think I've got an issue with the rotor. When I flip the watch from 3 to 9 or 12 to 6, sometimes I hear the whir of the rotor spinning. Other times I hear an audible clang and no spin. And I only got 24 hours of power reserve after wearing it for a few days when I'm usually active enough to get the full power reserve on my watches. Will give it another few days to see if something settles in, but looks like the rotor may need to be adjusted.


Just out of curiosity...is your watch stainless steel (which Synchron has said are all ETA movements) or is yours the PVD and if it is PVD, do you know which movement you have?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Just out of curiosity...is your watch stainless steel (which Synchron has said are all ETA movements) or is yours the PVD and if it is PVD, do you know which movement you have?


Stainless steel/ETA.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Wearing the watch several months now and still very happy.










The only disappointment is the readability of the watch early in the morning. The lume is nice and strong when I go to sleep. But at dawn when there is not dark any more but not enough light (4-6am) I am not able to read the time at all. Orange hands together with this type of dial are impossible to see and the luminescence doesn't shine any more. This never happens with my orange Sub1000T. Even Grand Seiko with their polished-brushed hands without lume was more readable at that time.
I guess this is not problem of Synchron as this is in fact reinterpretation of Doxa Army 
Anybody experiencing the same trouble or should I just visit the eyes doctor?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

AndyAaron said:


> Wearing the watch several months now and still very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was to be expected. The dial isn't "clean" (i.e uncluttered) so at low-light settings, without a freshly charged lume it really gets difficult to read. I've experienced exactly the same as you, and have 20-20 vision, so not necessarily something worth visiting a doctor.


----------



## Ali_the_Bull (Feb 5, 2021)

dukerules said:


> Waiting patiently to receive my shipping notice. It's been almost four months now&#8230;


Likewise - over 2 weeks ago I emailed customer service and they said my watched would be shipped in 1 week. Then I got another email saying they would start shipping in 10 days (and that I was getting an SW200). Still not received anything - no watch and no tracking email. Less than impressed&#8230;

I get that they are a small brand - but don't lie to your customers who have been waiting patiently

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

anyone have an extra Maranez bracelet?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

BobMartian said:


> anyone have an extra Maranez bracelet?


+1


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

I was able to obtain a Maranez bracelet from a friend for my SS Synchron Military. He used his Doxa BOR instead and sold me this one. FYI It does take the thinner spring bars to make work.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

WatchDialOrange said:


> I was able to obtain a Maranez bracelet from a friend for my SS Synchron Military. He used his Doxa BOR instead and sold me this one. FYI It does take the thinner spring bars to make work.
> 
> View attachment 15991944


Looks great!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, they look great. Would love one. Guessing out of the 250 Stainless Military Owners, betting they could sell 30 to 50 of these bracelets, maybe more. I'd buy one.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

BobMartian said:


> anyone have an extra Maranez bracelet?


Are Maranez not planning to make more? I've been holding on to the one I ordered just before they ran out the last time, with the intention of eventually sending it over to IWW to have it DLCed for use with my PVD. Haven't gotten around to it yet, and now debating whether or not to spend close to $500 to have it done, especially since I'm enjoying the SYNMIL PVD on so many other straps. I'll post it here first if I decide to sell it before Maranez make more(?).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Are Maranez not planning to make more? I've been holding on to own I ordered just before the ran out the last time, with the I tension of eventually sending over to IWW to have it DLCed for use with my PVD. Haven't gotten around to it yet, and now debating whether to spend that close to $500 to have it done since I'm enjoying the PVD on so many other straps. I'll post it here first if I decide to sell it before Maranez make more(?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking my watch you got there! Any day now.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Wrighthm27 said:


> That's a nice looking my watch you got there! Any day now.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


Thanks! I love it and wore it daily for a looooooong time when I first got it way back when. Felt guilty for neglecting my other watches, so I do now rotate with a few others.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Are Maranez not planning to make more? I've been holding on to the one I ordered just before they ran out the last time, with the intention of eventually sending it over to IWW to have it DLCed for use with my PVD. Haven't gotten around to it yet, and now debating whether or not to spend close to $500 to have it done, especially since I'm enjoying the SYNMIL PVD on so many other straps. I'll post it here first if I decide to sell it before Maranez make more(?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read (I think it was earlier in this thread) that they were not going to make more. Can't recall who posted it. Of course then a few of us had thoughts of buying one of their watches to get the bracelet, then selling the watch on a strap.

The PVD looks so great, hoping mine ships this week! Love the many strap combos you've shot yours on. My stainless version just came off the Isofrane for the black Synchron NATO. I've ordered an Erika's Original for this one, will order one or more for the PVD version once it's here.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Hopefully they will ship this week


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

T Bone said:


> I read (I think it was earlier in this thread) that they were not going to make more. Can't recall who posted it. Of course then a few of us had thoughts of buying one of their watches to get the bracelet, then selling the watch on a strap.
> 
> The PVD looks so great, hoping mine ships this week! Love the many strap combos you've shot yours on. My stainless version just came off the Isofrane for the black Synchron NATO. I've ordered an Erika's Original for this one, will order one or more for the PVD version once it's here.


I contacted them and they said they weren't sell the bracelet separately anymore.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Another shot of my stainless, it has migrated to the Synchron NATO strap. I've read of others having an issue with these, even calling them unusable. While that may have been that person's experience, it is not mine. The strap seems very well constructed and is very comfortable. The person's issue was not being able to fold back the excess strap end double through the keepers. In my case, that is a non issue, as I don't find enough excess strap to double back anyway. I often cannot with NATO's (which I wear a lot). Wrist size I guess, though mine is not excessively large at 7.125 inches (roughly 18.1 cm). The Synchron signed buckle is a nice touch. I may have to pick up other available colors.


----------



## daiB (Jun 23, 2020)

I’m thinking of picking up an Erika’s Original for my PVD version when it arrives. I’ve never worn Erika’s original strap before - for those of you that have one, how does it wear vs nato? 

Would appreciate any wrist shots as well to help with colour inspirations  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

daiB said:


> I'm thinking of picking up an Erika's Original for my PVD version when it arrives. I've never worn Erika's original strap before - for those of you that have one, how does it wear vs nato?
> 
> Would appreciate any wrist shots as well to help with colour inspirations
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a bunch of the EO straps and feel they wear far more comfortably than do my NATOs or ZULUs, though your mileage and everyone else's could vary (caveats necessary these days). I have no problem with paying the price for the EO straps (they aren't inexpensive), but if you're looking for less expensive options, there are other brands out there with similar elastic straps that are far more budget friendly. I'll also note that I find my 22mm EO Vintage MN to be the most comfortable of all my EO straps, perhaps due to the wider width (as compared to my 20mm EO straps). That may be a function of the age of the NOS (New Old Stock) material used in the 22mm, but I'm not certain. I'm rambling, so I'll stop writing now. Hope the foregoing is in some way useful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

daiB said:


> I'm thinking of picking up an Erika's Original for my PVD version when it arrives. I've never worn Erika's original strap before - for those of you that have one, how does it wear vs nato?
> 
> Would appreciate any wrist shots as well to help with colour inspirations
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Erika's are by far the most comfortable of any strap I've tried. I got my first one during their Black Friday sale last November, and have since added 5 more. I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

T Bone said:


> Another shot of my stainless, it has migrated to the Synchon NATO strap. I've read of others having an issue with these, even calling them unusable. While that may have that person's experience, it is not mine. The strap seems very well constructed and is very comfortable. The person's issue was not being able to fold back the excess strap end double through the keepers. In my case, that is a non issue, as I don't find enough excess strap to double back anyway. I often cannot with NATO's (which I wear a lot). Wrist size I guess, though mine are not excessively large at 7.125 inches (roughly 18.1 cm). The Synchron signed buckle is a nice touch. I may have to pick up other available colors.
> View attachment 15992200
> View attachment 15992202
> View attachment 15992204


I may have just had bad luck with my strap with the keeper not being tall enough. Glad that that isn't the case with yours as I agree that it is a gorgeous strap and of high quality.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Received my tracking notice early today at 4:10am PST -thought I’d share that news for those in my “buy-window” which was March 14, and give you some hope that your email too may be received soon.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Ordered mine on March 25, got no tracking notice yet but it will ship by end of this week according to synchron CS.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

We like to thank everyone who contributed to this thread and to the success of the first Synchron release. We also like to inform you that the last batch of the black series that was partially delayed from June to this second week of July will all receive an additional free genuine 20 mm anthracite Tropic strap. And to all those who missed on the Synchron Military release, please stay tuned for the next Synchron release..


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Synchron said:


> We also like to inform you that the last batch of the black series that was partially delayed from June to this second week of July will all receive an additional free genuine 20 mm anthracite Tropic strap.


I ordered my SS on 3/10 and received it two weeks ago, came with a black Nato and an Isofrane, without the extra strap I was promised with for not canceling or requesting for refund after the delay. Contacted @Synchron and they were prompt to resolve my issue by sending not only the additional tropic strap I asked for, but also a Grey Nato.

It was very frustrating for the whole wait but I am happy that I have mine and trust that Synchron did their best with many unexpected circumstances they had to face. I'm excited for their future releases.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Synchron said:


> We like to thank everyone who contributed to this thread and to the success of the first Synchron release. We also like to inform you that the last batch of the black series that was partially delayed from June to this second week of July will all receive an additional free genuine 20 mm anthracite Tropic strap. And to all those who missed on the Synchron Military release, please stay tuned for the next Synchron release..


*Thank Synchron again for a beautiful Dive watch! I am one of the early 1st to place my order and appreciate the extra strap for the wait. This watch is now in my rotation with my 3 Doxa's and it won't be leaving my collection anytime soon!*


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I know, I know....it ain't a BoR; however, I'm thinkin' the straight end links lend pretty well to the whole vintage vibe of the watch. BTW, the bracelet is a chunky Geckota 5 link I picked up a couple of years ago for something like only $20 on a blowout clearance, back when WatchGecko still had some awesome sales (and when they still shipped to the USA for free!). I imagine a Strapcode Super Engineer (or the like) would probably look pretty similar.


----------



## Tottett (Apr 12, 2021)

Synchron said:


> We like to thank everyone who contributed to this thread and to the success of the first Synchron release. We also like to inform you that the last batch of the black series that was partially delayed from June to this second week of July will all receive an additional free genuine 20 mm anthracite Tropic strap. And to all those who missed on the Synchron Military release, please stay tuned for the next Synchron release..


That sounds great 👌🏻 Meanwhile i enjoy my SS version but nevertheless I'm stoked about the PVD 🤘🏻


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Really enjoying this one.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally got the shipping notification that my PVD version is on its way. Fingers crossed that it gets here on Thursday as FedEx estimates...


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Got my shipping notification as well this morning!

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Another picture


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

There is something very special about this watch...hard to give any of my other watches any wrist time as of late!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Really enjoying this one.
> View attachment 15994678


Is this an Erika's Orginal MN strap? If so, what is the color combination? It looks great!


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

A shot of my stainless model I just received recently, along with some older friends


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Is this an Erika's Orginal MN strap? If so, what is the color combination? It looks great!


Yes, it's the 2 tone original (green)strap. I've come to realize the solid/two tone versions for each color are really nice.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Yes, it's the 2 tone original (green)strap. I've come to realize the solid/two tone versions for each color are really nice.


Very cool...thanks for your reply. I own SIX Erika's straps but have never tried the two-tone and always wondered how they would look...your strap looks fantastic!!!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

NS1 said:


> Yes, it's the 2 tone original (green)strap. I've come to realize the solid/two tone versions for each color are really nice.


Looks great. I debated getting this combo, opted for the original/yellow instead. Truth is I think I would like either just as well! I'm sure I will be ordering more, just need to get that first one here to be sure I like the way it wears. Already have several more picked out.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

T Bone said:


> Looks great. I debated getting this combo, opted for the original/yellow instead. Truth is I think I would like either just as well! I'm sure I will be ordering more, just need to get that first one here to be sure I like the way it wears. Already have several more picked out.


So many great options for an MN strap. Hard to make a bad choice.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Semper Jeep said:


> Finally got the shipping notification that my PVD version is on its way. Fingers crossed that it gets here on Thursday as FedEx estimates...


The tracking number I got can't be found in fedex's system (I notified Synchron, likely a typo I'd guess), but sounds like shipping estimate is around 4 days?


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Crabtree said:


> The tracking number I got can't be found in fedex's system (I notified Synchron, likely a typo I'd guess), but sounds like shipping estimate is around 4 days?


Normally stuff from Synchron with FedEx only takes two days, obviously this could be wrong but it's usually fast.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

On Omega mesh


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Got my shipping notification- should be here Friday
Really excited to have this in hand!

Now my issue is trying to prevent myself from buying a ton of new straps for it - seen some really amazing combos both here and on Instagram


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Received a quick reply from Synchron in my emails upon waking up this morning (thanks Synchron!). There was a little typo in tracking number, and all good, watch is at the local fedex facility nearby and awaiting “import clearance” and hopefully will arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Wrighthm27 said:


> Normally stuff from Synchron with FedEx only takes two days, obviously this could be wrong but it's usually fast.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


My Stainless version took 5 days to the Detroit area. Just got shipping notice for the PVD this morning.


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

Got my shipping notification this morning - this will be my first PVD watch, really looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## daiB (Jun 23, 2020)

Received the shipping notification for my PVD this morning as well, coming all the way from Vienna&#8230;closest thing to international travel for me this year 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

My PVD is en route as of today too 👍


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Got mine! Extremely pleased! Thanks @Synchron! 
Now to find a Maranez BOR bracelet&#8230;


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

jstancato said:


> View attachment 15998476
> Got mine! Extremely pleased! Thanks @Synchron!
> Now to find a Maranez BOR bracelet&#8230;


A post a few days ago showed the military with a straight end link bracelet. I liked the look and bought one from AliExpress for $9


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

jstancato said:


> View attachment 15998476
> Got mine! Extremely pleased! Thanks @Synchron!
> Now to find a Maranez BOR bracelet&#8230;


The Maranez bracelet is a great addition to the Military!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SSGMT said:


> The Maranez bracelet is a great addition to the Military!
> View attachment 15998557


The SS looks incredible on the Maranez bracelet. 
I'm really excited to see what's coming out next for Synchron.


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

Ketchup time said:


> The SS looks incredible on the Maranez bracelet.
> I'm really excited to see what's coming out next for Synchron.


Me too! It's going to be fun to see where they go next!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

If you don't mind straight end links. This is available in both black and silver









13.59US $ 20% OFF|Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet Strap 20mm 22mm 24mm Women Men Silver Solid Metal Watch Band Strap Accessories|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## montilier (Nov 3, 2012)

ETA or Sellita? Regarding the movement, Synchron confirmed me by email, that my watch has an ETA movement. Today i checked with my local certified watchmaker - and surprise: inside my Mil PVD is a Sellita movement. As a conclusion: you will never know the type of movement, unless you open the watch 🤗


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

montilier said:


> ETA or Sellita? Regarding the movement, Synchron confirmed me by email, that my watch has an ETA movement. Today i checked with my local certified watchmaker - and surprise: inside my Mil PVD is a Sellita movement. As a conclusion: you will never know the type of movement, unless you open the watch


Sadly, this doesn't surprise me...
Just curious: PVD or SS?


----------



## montilier (Nov 3, 2012)

... as written Mil PVD ...


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Got mine today. I am completely stunned, the Sellita PVD is a keeper. Lets see how the Sellita will perform. Bezel action, screw down feeling of the crown - everything on point. Just like on my Stainless Steel version and on my previous PVD which I flipped for a roadbike in need of money .

Looking forward to the next releases...


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Good news yesterday was, got the proper tracking number for fedex. Bad news for past 24 hours is the status is “clearance delay-import” on fedex tracker. Appears watch is sitting in the fedex facility about 10 miles from my house and no real way to find out how long a delay there may be (I’ve tried). Was shipped from Austria on Monday so day 4 today, guess that’s not so bad, but sure hope it might break free and arrive before the weekend. We’re all banking good karma with such experiences, right?


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Crabtree said:


> Good news yesterday was, got the proper tracking number for fedex. Bad news for past 24 hours is the status is "clearance delay-import" on fedex tracker. Appears watch is sitting in the fedex facility about 10 miles from my house and no real way to find out how long a delay there may be (I've tried). Was shipped from Austria on Monday so day 4 today, guess that's not so bad, but sure hope it might break free and arrive before the weekend. We're all banking good karma with such experiences, right?


My Stainless model sat at my local airport for a day or two (5 days shipped to delivery). Should be pretty easy clearance as there is no leather etc. to verify.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

montilier said:


> ETA or Sellita? Regarding the movement, Synchron confirmed me by email, that my watch has an ETA movement. Today i checked with my local certified watchmaker - and surprise: inside my Mil PVD is a Sellita movement. As a conclusion: you will never know the type of movement, unless you open the watch ?


Switching to Sellita mid-release? No biggie, All non-Swatch brands are facing this issue. 
Changing existing orders to Sellitas? Not ideal, but they offered full refunds / other goodies so well done there by them.
Confirming you'll get one movement and then actually getting the other? That's just poor.

If you didn't go to a watchmaker (which I'm sure the vast majority won't until the first service), you probably wouldn't ever know. If you sold it before that, you'd sell it as an ETA, passing on the misconception to the buyer. I'm in the camp that ETA vs Sellita doesn't really matter much, but I *do* want to know what my watch has.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Switching to Sellita mid-release? No biggie, All non-Swatch brands are facing this issue.
> Changing existing orders to Sellitas? Not ideal, but they offered full refunds / other goodies so well done there by them.
> Confirming you'll get one movement and then actually getting the other? That's just poor.
> 
> If you didn't go to a watchmaker (which I'm sure the vast majority won't until the first service), you probably wouldn't ever know. If you sold it before that, you'd sell it as an ETA, passing on the misconception to the buyer. I'm in the camp that ETA vs Sellita doesn't really matter much, but I *do* want to know what my watch has.


100%

Well said.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Switching to Sellita mid-release? No biggie, All non-Swatch brands are facing this issue.
> Changing existing orders to Sellitas? Not ideal, but they offered full refunds / other goodies so well done there by them.
> Confirming you'll get one movement and then actually getting the other? That's just poor.
> 
> If you didn't go to a watchmaker (which I'm sure the vast majority won't until the first service), you probably wouldn't ever know. If you sold it before that, you'd sell it as an ETA, passing on the misconception to the buyer. I'm in the camp that ETA vs Sellita doesn't really matter much, but I *do* want to know what my watch has.


I honestly think most of us are in this camp.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Waiting for someone to post that they opened theirs up and found an NH35 movement.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

NS1 said:


> Waiting for someone to post that they opened theirs up and found an NH35 movement.


show me a NH35 with 28800 beats and I´ll buy it immediately 😉

Wearing my Sellita powered BlackMil with an accuracy of +0,5s/d since yesterday. Still Swiss Made, still accurate AF, still the hottest watch release of 2021










Really looking forward to the next releases, I still hope for a Synchron SUB300 series


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Some pics on Nato Straps here?


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

Christened this beauty with a Hawaiian night dive


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Elmero said:


> I honestly think most of us are in this camp.


No, this is not true !, Everyone who received a SYNCHRON Mil powered by the SW200 has received an email notifying them. The second way to find out is by checking the shipping date, only the last batch of watches with shipping date after July 13th are powered by the SW200. anyone can check the tracking number's date of shipping to find out.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

NS1 said:


> Waiting for someone to post that they opened theirs up and found an NH35 movement.


This is funny, great sense of humor 😂, but joking aside, the ETA 2824 and the SW200 are 2 99% identical movements, and what many don't know is that Sellita was a manufacturer and assembly partner for ETA for more than 20 years. The SW200 has continued to develop since the beginning, unlike the ETA 2824-2 that has stagnated since the issues of limiting the supply to non SWATCH group members started in 2001. In our opinion. the SW200 is currently among the best Swiss movements money can buy.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Switching to Sellita mid-release? No biggie, All non-Swatch brands are facing this issue.
> Changing existing orders to Sellitas? Not ideal, but they offered full refunds / other goodies so well done there by them.
> Confirming you'll get one movement and then actually getting the other? That's just poor.
> 
> If you didn't go to a watchmaker (which I'm sure the vast majority won't until the first service), you probably wouldn't ever know. If you sold it before that, you'd sell it as an ETA, passing on the misconception to the buyer. I'm in the camp that ETA vs Sellita doesn't really matter much, but I *do* want to know what my watch has.


.
The Switch happened *ONLY *on the *final batch*, after the promised supply was interrupted. 450 pieces were delivered with the ETA 2824-2 and those last pieces were offered a full refund and a free strap. Those who agreed to proceed with the SW200 were sent an additional free Tropic strap (value $79.0). This is the best Synchron could offer its great customers after being let down by the supplier.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Crabtree said:


> Good news yesterday was, got the proper tracking number for fedex. Bad news for past 24 hours is the status is "clearance delay-import" on fedex tracker. Appears watch is sitting in the fedex facility about 10 miles from my house and no real way to find out how long a delay there may be (I've tried). Was shipped from Austria on Monday so day 4 today, guess that's not so bad, but sure hope it might break free and arrive before the weekend. We're all banking good karma with such experiences, right?


Go pat your 2002 for good luck. Miss mine!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Synchron said:


> No, this is not true !, Everyone who received a SYNCHRON Mil powered by the SW200 has received an email notifying them. The second way to find out is by checking the shipping date, only the last batch of watches with shipping date after July 13th are powered by the SW200. anyone can check the tracking number's date of shipping to find out.


I guess I wasn't clear. I meant that most of us are in the camp of not caring much if a watch has ETA or Sellita inside (I've never had a problem with any of my Sellita powered watches... BTW, can't say that of the STP 1-11 which is also a Swiss Made ETA clone... Please never go the STP route).
I also meant that most of us would have a problem if we were to discover a different movement than the one we were told (in this case, according to the post I commented on: finding a Sellita, even though he was told his watch had an ETA movement).
Hope this clarifies my comment.
Wearing mine today:


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Synchron said:


> This is funny, great sense of humor 😂, but joking aside, the ETA 2824 and the SW200 are 2 99% identical movements, and what many don't know is that Sellita was a manufacturer and assembly partner for ETA for more than 20 years. The SW200 has continued to develop since the beginning, unlike the ETA 2824-2 that has stagnated since the issues of limiting the supply to non SWATCH group members started in 2001. In our opinion. the SW200 is currently among the best Swiss movements money can buy.


In my opinion, you don´t need to justify. You reacted exemplary and everybody who does not agree with the movement change had the chance to get a full refund. It was not your fault, and this will happen to other watchmakers too.

There will always be a few moans. You did a great job and the watches are amazing.

BTW: The Sellita is technically better than the ETA


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

wiesi1989 said:


> In my opinion, you don´t need to justify. You reacted exemplary and everybody who does not agree with the movement change had the chance to get a full refund. It was not your fault, and this will happen to other watchmakers too.
> 
> There will always be a few moans. You did a great job and the watches are amazing.


Apart from a few members who have expressed against, I really don't think the problem is with having a Sellita-powered watch, but the sudden change (to me it spells lack of planning) and that post about being told your watch has a 2824, opening it and finding an SW200 instead. If that's really the case, the problem is not the caliber, but the lack of certainty about what we've been told. Wouldn't you agree?
On a different subject: please check your inbox.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Elmero said:


> Apart from a few members who have expressed against, I really don't think the problem is with having a Sellita-powered watch, but the sudden change (to me it spells lack of planning) and that post about being told your watch has a 2824, opening it and finding an SW200 instead. If that's really the case, the problem is not the caliber, but the lack of certainty about what we've been told. Wouldn't you agree?
> On a different subject: please check your inbox.


The change wasn't wanted 


wiesi1989 said:


> In my opinion, you don´t need to justify. You reacted exemplary and everybody who does not agree with the movement change had the chance to get a full refund. It was not your fault, and this will happen to other watchmakers too.
> 
> There will always be a few moans. You did a great job and the watches are amazing.
> 
> BTW: The Sellita is technically better than the ETA


Despite the current situation in the industry due to the pandemic and the shortage of supply and personal, and despite the fact that the decisions about movement supply were made at manufacturer's and governmental levels, which is completely out of our hands, we tried hard... so, thank you for your acknowledging words and for being a Synchron customer!

Again, thank you so much for your words, we take critics well, and try hard to fix issues, but everyone likes to hear comments like yours 👌.. So thank you again for chiming in and sending those encouraging words !


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Synchron Military on grey UTE (Toxic) nato.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

wiesi1989 said:


> Really looking forward to the next releases, I still hope for a Synchron SUB300 series


Where can one sign up to receive notification of future @Synchron releases? I couldn't find an email sign-up on the website.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

NoleenELT said:


> Where can one sign up to receive notification of future @Synchron releases? I couldn't find an email sign-up on the website.


I second that. Will I automatically get these kind of announcements if I'm an existing customer (for the Synchron Military)?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Their customer service told me that they don’t have a newsletter or the like. It’s a bit silly really..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Just to clarify since the issue has been over complicated. The original point of the movement issue was to notify your customers when you found out about the sudden supply changes. Do not wait for a forum poster to point this out as a possibility, considering everyone who had already ordered and receiving the sold out watch would be unlikely to check the website for a description change that happened who knows when. 

My only concern was that an email from Synchron happened well after (two months if I am reading the responses correctly) they knew and it had to be pointed out as a question of concern on this forum.

Seems a reasonable perspective and criticism, the same as the sw200 is a great movement is a reasonable assessment.

Hard to solve issues and improve when the conversation deviates so far and involves problems outside Synchron control.

Anxiously awaiting the arrival of my PVD with a sw200!!

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

As a critic of Synchron in this thread and supposed troll, I will back them with their assertion that Sellita is indeed in many ways a superior movement to the 2824. The members getting upset seem to be relatively new enthusiasts who are unfamiliar with Sellita history. Prior to Sellita ever marketing a movement some 20 years ago at least, they were the company that manufactured the base ebauches that were sent to eta to create the 2824. So Sellita was a manufacturing partner of theirs for many many years. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

FedEx was making me crazy Lol. Watch shipped a few days ago, no estimated delivery until last night, said Monday. Watch stopped in the UK (my Stainless didn't), then made a trip to Indianapolis (again, last didn't). Ended up at Detroit Metro this morning. Tracking ETA briefly switched to today. Then, back to Monday. Then I get a text. On vehicle for delivery. Yay!

Arrived under an hour ago. Thing looks great, like the matching black buckle on the Isofrane, a nice touch. Going to wear it like this for a few days, but I have a bunch of new NATOs to try it on. Also one Erika's Original inbound and several budget Marine Nationale straps coming too. My other watches won't be getting much wrist time for a bit!

Speaking of other watches, my Stainless Military just came off after 10 days. 1st 2 days it gained ½ second each. Since that time it picked up another 30 seconds, meaning it is performing very well!


----------



## Roamy360 (Sep 23, 2011)

Synchron even delivers to Boise, Idaho! Who would have thought? Well, I guess me. My Synchron Black DLC arrived today in great condition. Very happy with the entire package. Arrived with the Isofrane strap attached. I also received a NATO strap and a Tropic strap. I was one of the 50 receiving the Sellita SW-200 movement, no big deal. I guess I was a little worried about the alignment of the bezel to the dial, but it's as good as any. This is my first Synchron/Doxa style watch. It's really different. Fairly large case and fairly small dial. Looks good on my wrist and I'm digging it. This is a very cool watch in every way. Love it. Hope everyone has the same experience.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Roamy360 said:


> Synchron even delivers to Boise, Idaho! Who would have thought? Well, I guess me. My Synchron Black DLC arrived today in great condition. Very happy with the entire package. Arrived with the Isofrane strap attached. I also received a NATO strap and a Tropic strap. I was one of the 50 receiving the Sellita SW-200 movement, no big deal. I guess I was a little worried about the alignment of the bezel to the dial, but it's as good as any. This is my first Synchron/Doxa style watch. It's really different. Fairly large case and fairly small dial. Looks good on my wrist and I'm digging it. This is a very cool watch in every way. Love it. Hope everyone has the same experience.


Right on! It was my first doxa/synchron style watch, too. I'm really digging it. The PVD looks good on almost any strap I'm glad your patience has paid off.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

admit-to-im said:


> Right on! It was my first doxa/synchron style watch, too. I'm really digging it. The PVD looks good on almost any strap I'm glad your patience has paid off.


This is my first Doxa-style watch as well and I must say that I am pleasantly surprised despite how large and thick it is on paper (I mainly wear 34 to 36mm vintage or sub 40mm modern watches).

Now I'm curious - how is Synchron Military compared to Doxa's offerings when it comes to finishing and built quality, as I am interested in buying a Sub 300 (thinner case than SM's, I believe)? Could Pete @Flyingdoctor or owners of Doxa watches on this thread help out a brother? ?


----------



## daiB (Jun 23, 2020)

uperhemi said:


> This is my first Doxa-style watch as well and I must say that I am pleasantly surprised despite how large and thick it is on paper (I mainly wear 34 to 36mm vintage or sub 40mm modern watches).
> 
> Now I'm curious - how is Synchron Military compared to Doxa's offerings when it comes to finishing and built quality, as I am interested in buying a Sub 300 (thinner case than SM's, I believe)? Could Pete @Flyingdoctor or owners of Doxa watches on this thread help out a brother?


Mine arrived this morning. A couple firsts for me with the arrival of this watch:

My first Doxa-styled watch. I was quite surprised at how well it wears also, the shorter lug to lug and PVD case plays a big part.

My first Sellita powered watch. I've noticed some rotor winding noise, is that pretty standard for the SW200 movement?

And lastly, my first Isofrane strap experience. Very supple and comfortable to wear despite how thick it is. Only thing is that I struggle putting the end of the strap through the keepers lol. The two rubber surfaces just instantly grip against each other and I really have to stretch open the keepers to pull the strap through. Anyone have similar struggles?

Overall, love the watch and it's unique design. Look forward to experimenting with different strap combos and taking it diving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

daiB said:


> Mine arrived this morning. A couple firsts for me with the arrival of this watch:
> 
> My first Doxa-styled watch. I was quite surprised at how well it wears also, the shorter lug to lug and PVD case plays a big part.
> 
> ...


I always put set the buckle and then move the keepers close to their final resting place (far keepers resting place) and thread the end of the strap through each keeper one at a time and then work the nearest keeper back down. A little slow, methodical and deliberate but it works much better than trying to shove a humped up end through two keepers at once which feels like punching myself in the face!

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

uperhemi said:


> This is my first Doxa-style watch as well and I must say that I am pleasantly surprised despite how large and thick it is on paper (I mainly wear 34 to 36mm vintage or sub 40mm modern watches).
> 
> Now I'm curious - how is Synchron Military compared to Doxa's offerings when it comes to finishing and built quality, as I am interested in buying a Sub 300 (thinner case than SM's, I believe)? Could Pete @Flyingdoctor or owners of Doxa watches on this thread help out a brother? 🤔


i asked that same question regarding how the Synchron compares to the Sub300 vs Sub300T about 300 posts ago Here's @Flyingdoctor 's resposne:


Flyingdoctor said:


> Definitely more like the 300T. It is based on the Synchron Doxa 300T case. There were 3 SUB 300T cases over the years, all bigger and heavier than the 300. The last Synchron version case was the biggest and heaviest of them all. The Military will wear pretty much like the last Synchron case.


----------



## daiB (Jun 23, 2020)

Wrighthm27 said:


> I always put set the buckle and then move the keepers close to their final resting place (far keepers resting place) and thread the end of the strap through each keeper one at a time and then work the nearest keeper back down. A little slow, methodical and deliberate but it works much better than trying to shove a humped up end through two keepers at once which feels like punching myself in the face!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


Lol thanks, I've gotten the hang of it after a couple tries. Need a bit of finesse rather than brute force

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

daiB said:


> Lol thanks, I've gotten the hang of it after a couple tries. Need a bit of finesse rather than brute force
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The good thing is they get better with age! The newer ones I have are always worse, colors make a difference too.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

What awesome watch I got my dlc on Thursday I’m so glad I got this version, originally I brought the stainless steel version but didn’t bond with it so sold it but the black is definitely a keeper and looks fantastic on the isofrane with black buckle


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

uperhemi said:


> Now I'm curious - how is Synchron Military compared to Doxa's offerings when it comes to finishing and built quality, as I am interested in buying a Sub 300 (thinner case than SM's, I believe)? Could Pete @Flyingdoctor or owners of Doxa watches on this thread help out a brother? 🤔


The Doxa Sub 300 is awesome. It wears really well with the thinner case, looks a lot more finished than the Army, and of course has the benefit of not being an homage (or knockoff, depending on which side of the issue you fall).


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Wears great even with 16cm small wrists.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

admit-to-im said:


> i asked that same question regarding how the Synchron compares to the Sub300 vs Sub300T about 300 posts ago Here's @Flyingdoctor 's resposne:


Thanks, but I was hoping to hear more about how SM compares to Doxa's offerings when it comes to qualities 😏

My guess is that Synchron is very close to Doxa' s offerings since they were both influenced by Mr. Marei?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

The short answer to your question is, in my opinion, is that the quality of Doxa's watches and the Synchrom Military are comparable and I'd be very hard pushed to justify calling one better than the other. The best comparison I would have would be the new SUB 300T which is available now from Doxa and obviously the Synchrom Military.

If you haven't read them, have a look at my reviews

SUB 300T - SUB 1200T (doxa300t.com)

and

SYNCHRON MILITARY (doxa300t.com)

The Military is based on the last of the Synchron generation SUB 300T cases. It is slightly thicker and heavier than the modern SUB 300T. Both now have a flat crystal but the Military has a flatter caseback and for my wrists wears better. The SUB comes with a BOR bracelet but I prefer the clasp on the SUB 1200T generation. I feel the new clasp is too big and heavy for the 300T. The Military doesn't come with a BOR but if you can get a Maranez Samui 2nd generation bracelet it fits perfectly and then the Military wears very similar to the SUB 300T.

Both watches initially came with ETA 2824-2 but both now use different movements. Sellita for the last 50 shipped Military, unknown for the Doxa but probably Sellita.

As for fit and finish / quality of assembly. Again I would say both excellent and both comparable. The Military is made in Europe, The Doxa complies with the requirements to put Swiss Made on the dial but that could mean that parts such as the case and bracelet are made overseas. They most likely are. Without having the millsheets it is impossible to tell if the watches use the same grade of Stainless Steel, both are 316 Stainless if I remember right and both will offer excellent and similar corrosion resistance in seawater.

The quality of brushing and finishing of the cases is equal and from pulling both apart so is the dial and hand finishing.

Given that both watches are, in my opinion, equal in quality the double thumbs up has to go to Synchron for releasing the Military at approximately 50% of the price of the SUB 300T.

Hope that helps



uperhemi said:


> Thanks, but I was hoping to hear more about how SM compares to Doxa's offerings when it comes to qualities ?
> 
> My guess is that Synchron is very close to Doxa' s offerings since they were both influenced by Mr. Marei?


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> The short answer to your question is, in my opinion, is that the quality of Doxa's watches and the Synchrom Military are comparable and I'd be very hard pushed to justify calling one better than the other. The best comparison I would have would be the new SUB 300T which is available now from Doxa and obviously the Synchrom Military.
> 
> If you haven't read them, have a look at my reviews
> 
> ...


Wow, exactly what I was looking for with so much more insightful detail. Much appreciated!


----------



## montilier (Nov 3, 2012)

@ wheelbuilder: well, i am quite aware of the history of Sellita and its involvement in delivering the Swatch Group with ebauches of the calibre 2824 (actually La Joux Perret, the company producing the chrono movement for the aquastar, produced also ebauches of 2824 for Sellita, for the Swatch Group). I pass by at the Sellita factory in Crêt-le-Locle about every other week. It is true the Sellita 200 is a clone of the 2428. It is a clone of the et 2824 about 15 years ago. Since the initial development of the 2824 in the 80s the calibre has been and is still developed further. E.g. One weak point was the handwinding mechanisme. There was premature wear on the rachet wheel. So eta developed a new better profile of the teeth of this wheel. This profile is still proprietary to the Swacht Group. As a consequence Selitta is not allowed to implement this improvement. So, even the Selitta 200 and the eta 2824 are plus/minus equal for daily usage, the eta 2824 is the more mature movement.

Now to my experiences with my Mil PVD with the SW 200 inside, instead the eta 2824 as explicitly confirmed by mail:
When i received the watch it was running about 20 sec/d slow and the beat error was in the average of 0.5ms. This is quite outside the specs for a new movement. On the Witischi Wicometre i identified the problem, why this particular movement was difficult the time. There is a systematic oscillation of the daily rate between about minus 13sec/d and plus 20sec/d within intervalls of about 60 seconds. This oscillation indicates a problem within the gear train.

Next week i will go to my watchmaker to fix the problem. Maybe it will be necessary to exchange the whole movement. In this case i will replace the SW200 by a eta 2824. I exspect some more expenses but i really like the watch as such. As a final note: I will not file any warranty claims against Synchron due to the lack of trust ...


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Sure hoped I too could be wearing my new watch this weekend but it remains captive at the fedex facility not 10 miles from my home, with a “clearance delay” notice for tracking. It’s been there since this past Wednesday, ugh. Kudos to Synchron, when I alerted them to the issue they contacted fedex and tried to help shake it loose, but that effort hasn’t yet brought a result, perhaps by Monday. And if not by Tuesday Synchron will be taking next steps too-thanks for this support Synchron team!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

First 2 days of wearing, seems to be regulated very good 😎


----------



## daiB (Jun 23, 2020)

Hope the 300m water resist can withstand the rain&#8230;?


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

admit-to-im said:


> View attachment 16004841


Its a strap whore, especially the Black Edition


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

The 300m worked ok on the beach in Scotland 😜


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

The website doesn't mention AR costing but I detect a hint of blue on the underside. Also the crystal seems to be fairly reflection-free. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Just a few of the straps I received from my man Joe @diaboliq . Of course I can't post the others here because they are 22mm for other pieces, like my beloved Pelagos LHD. So, so good! I can't recommend him enough!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

NoleenELT said:


> The website doesn't mention AR costing but I detect a hint of blue on the underside. Also the crystal seems to be fairly reflection-free. Can anyone confirm?


Yes its a bit blue on the underside, you can see it from a certain angle. The AR coating is very good, mine is completely reflection free.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't worry. The Synchron will be alright in the rain. 









It's been my go-to diver... for diving.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

coelacanth said:


> Don't worry. The Synchron will be alright in rain.
> 
> View attachment 16007584
> 
> It's been my go-to diver... for diving.


One of the best pictures of the Synmil, saw it on Instagram and made my decision clear for going for the PVD version.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Crabtree said:


> Good news yesterday was, got the proper tracking number for fedex. Bad news for past 24 hours is the status is "clearance delay-import" on fedex tracker. Appears watch is sitting in the fedex facility about 10 miles from my house and no real way to find out how long a delay there may be (I've tried). Was shipped from Austria on Monday so day 4 today, guess that's not so bad, but sure hope it might break free and arrive before the weekend. We're all banking good karma with such experiences, right?





T Bone said:


> FedEx was making me crazy Lol. Watch shipped a few days ago, no estimated delivery until last night, said Monday. Watch stopped in the UK (my Stainless didn't), then made a trip to Indianapolis (again, last didn't). Ended up at Detroit Metro this morning. Tracking ETA briefly switched to today. Then, back to Monday. Then I get a text. On vehicle for delivery. Yay!
> 
> Arrived under an hour ago. Thing looks great, like the matching black buckle on the Isofrane, a nice touch. Going to wear it like this for a few days, but I have a bunch of new NATOs to try it on. Also one Erika's Original inbound and several budget Marine Nationale straps coming too. My other watches won't be getting much wrist time for a bit!
> 
> ...


Mine was also shipped from Austria to Metro Detroit. Originally I was hoping to have it this past Thursday, but like @Crabtree I got the dreaded clearance delay message from FedEx so it's been stuck at the Southfield facility just a few miles south of my house. I spent the weekend hoping the issue would resolve itself but no such luck so I contacted Synchron this morning so hopefully they should be able to get it moving again.

I've had this happen a couple times over the years and it always seems to work out, it's just a pain and seems pretty random as to which packages get hung up in the system and which make it through unaffected.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Finally on wrist as of this morning, took a dual time zone shot.









Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks Rick for (re)creating the coolest dive watches ever.


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

Here you can see the SM and 70s Synchron era Doxa 300T (2nd version) side by side.

Synchron Military & Synchron Era Doxa 300T


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Can't stop wearing it. Really liking it on a nato!


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine is finally here. And it is incredible. Really, really impressed so far.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Man, this is a photogenic watch! I am loving mine so far, I'm so glad that I made the impulse buy on the last of the cancelled orders for PVD models (even if I did pay $300 more)!

I wrote a review of the watch for anyone interested. I don't think that I can post a link, but it is at straphabit dot com. Go to the blog section.

Here are a few of my photos:


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Whats next @Synchron ? Looking forward to some teasing


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Jacques Gudé said:


> View attachment 16011155


Very nice military branding on the strap! Well done sir 🍻


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Jacques Gudé said:


> View attachment 16009143


May I ask what strap brand it is?


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

NoleenELT said:


> Man, this is a photogenic watch! I am loving mine so far, I'm so glad that I made the impulse buy on the last of the cancelled orders for PVD models (even if I did pay $300 more)!
> 
> I wrote a review of the watch for anyone interested. I don't think that I can post a link, but it is at straphabit dot com. Go to the blog section.
> 
> ...


Same question: what nylon strap brand is it? Thank you for the help.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Absolutely loving mine, the Sellita does a great job. Running strong with an average accuracy of +1,5s/d. I can recommend the CNS marine nationale strap which is quite cool, wearing it with no layer under the watch.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Ketchup time said:


> Very nice military branding on the strap! Well done sir 🍻


Thanks! My man Joe at Diaboliqstraps made that for me.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

JIFB said:


> May I ask what strap brand it is?


Diaboliqstraps


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

On a Bonetto Cinturini 317


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

JIFB said:


> Same question: what nylon strap brand is it? Thank you for the help.


StrapHabit 👍


----------



## daiB (Jun 23, 2020)

wiesi1989 said:


> Absolutely loving mine, the Sellita does a great job. Running strong with an average accuracy of +1,5s/d. I can recommend the CNS marine nationale strap which is quite cool, wearing it with no layer under the watch.
> 
> View attachment 16011761
> View attachment 16011762


Looks great! I'm thinking of picking up a few CNS marine nationale straps to see if I like the style before splurging on a more expensive brand like Erika's Originals.

My sellita is running at +6-7 s/d  but that's within specs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

daiB said:


> Looks great! I'm thinking of picking up a few CNS marine nationale straps to see if I like the style before splurging on a more expensive brand like Erika's Originals.
> 
> My sellita is running at +6-7 s/d  but that's within specs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wrist is small - 6.25" - and I like to wear my straps pretty snug so I've had a hard time with the elastic ones although I love the look. I also can't bring myself to buy any Erika's because of the price but I love the customization options she has. One day I'll bite the bullet and get one - everyone swears they're the best. I have a few from Watch Steward that are great and a good price in the meantime and i was able to get them sized for my wrist.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

sh3l8y said:


> My wrist is small - 6.25" - and I like to wear my straps pretty snug so I've had a hard time with the elastic ones although I love the look. I also can't bring myself to buy any Erika's because of the price but I love the customization options she has. One day I'll bite the bullet and get one - everyone swears they're the best. I have a few from Watch Steward that are great and a good price in the meantime and i was able to get them sized for my wrist.


I have the same size wrist and I've heard good things about the Watch Stewart straps. Did you need to modify the strap in any way to make it fit or it fits small wrists straight out of the bag? And which version worked for you?


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Slant said:


> I have the same size wrist and I've heard good things about the Watch Stewart straps. Did you need to modify the strap in any way to make it fit or it fits small wrists straight out of the bag? And which version worked for you?


Just some minor adjustments once the watch was on but they're like Erika's in that you select the size when you check out so it's pre-sized or whatever for you. Others I've tried I had to resize myself and they still were too big. I like the WS Poly and TDM ones the best. The Poly was the most comfortable but the TDM had more color options. All the ones I got were the Single Pass kind.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Slant said:


> I have the same size wrist and I've heard good things about the Watch Stewart straps. Did you need to modify the strap in any way to make it fit or it fits small wrists straight out of the bag? And which version worked for you?


@daiB @sh3l8y

I used to have elastic straps from Watch Stewart, CNS, Nick Mankey, and Zulu Diver (WatchGetcko) but they are not as nice as Erika's Original and Jako's NDC. For thinner and lighter watch heads, you may not notice any difference but the weaves from the latter two are tighter, being able to accommodate heavier watches like SM, whereas the rest end up dangling on the strap due to weaker keeper and weaves.

This is just my experience and I highly recommend NDC - if you prefer Erika's and the single layer design, you can modify yours like mine:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CD3NM_RHR8v/


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

I don't like the Erikas because of the layer under the watch. Especially don't like it on a cusion case diver. The watch steward is much better in my opinion, no layer under the watch. If you have small wrists (up to 16,5cm) you can wear the CNS like a watch steward because the hook is not fixed.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

A few more Flippers on the forum put theirs up for sale if you don't mind paying top dollar.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> A few more Flippers on the forum put theirs up for sale if you don't mind paying top dollar.


I know in every hobby flipping is a thing but damn I hate it lol


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

7 Summer Watches That Can Handle The Heat
7 Summer Watches That Can Handle The Heat
Synchron Military made the list!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Digging the watch on canvas.

I'm thinking about getting a bespoke leather strap for it... What do y'all think? A dark brown leather or something different?


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

admit-to-im said:


> View attachment 16013028
> 
> 
> Digging the watch on canvas.
> ...


looks awesome on a canvas!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Having a hard time now, currently saved some money for a Sinn U50 but you never know what the Mastermind of Synchron is planning next, probably saving the money and set the U50 plans on hold


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

wiesi1989 said:


> Having a hard time now, currently saved some money for a Sinn U50 but you never know what the Mastermind of Synchron is planning next, probably saving the money and set the U50 plans on hold


Although the Synchron Military design is hard to beat, there will be another amazing piece coming soon, stay tuned...


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Synchron said:


> Although the Synchron Military design is hard to beat, there will be another amazing piece coming soon, stay tuned...


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Synchron said:


> Although the Synchron Military design is hard to beat, there will be another amazing piece coming soon, stay tuned...




From Synchron itself or Aquastar?


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Synchron said:


> Although the Synchron Military design is hard to beat, there will be another amazing piece coming soon, stay tuned...


Holy....

Can't be a bad thing....

....so I put back some money in the money box.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Probably the best watch buy this year so far...

Love that thing.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

exc-hulk said:


>


Thanks for making me miss my Stainless Steel Version 😂


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

wiesi1989 said:


> Thanks for making me miss my Stainless Steel Version


No problem!

I like to support you in that way.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Synchron said:


> Although the Synchron Military design is hard to beat, there will be another amazing piece coming soon, stay tuned...


Is there an estimated time when the new design will be made public?


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Curious, anyone else still awaiting their “final shipment“ black edition Military to clear fedex customs and be delivered? Or, am I the last man standing as my watch has sat in customs for over a week and still not delivered (City of Industry, southern California)? Synchron, to their credit, have been reaching out to fedex (and apparently will again tomorrow) but my watch remains captive less than 10 miles from my house! Perhaps I’m having my 15 minutes of fame to be the final and last recipient of shipped watches 😄!?


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

mine's been held up in singapore for 3 days so far (on its way to Australia) fedex says no scheduled time for delivery. it should have been delivered 3 days ago based on original schedule


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Crabtree said:


> Curious, anyone else still awaiting their "final shipment" black edition Military to clear fedex customs and be delivered? Or, am I the last man standing as my watch has sat in customs for over a week and still not delivered (City of Industry, southern California)? Synchron, to their credit, have been reaching out to fedex (and apparently will again tomorrow) but my watch remains captive less than 10 miles from my house! Perhaps I'm having my 15 minutes of fame to be the final and last recipient of shipped watches !?


Hey neighbor (southern side of West Covina here), it took FedEx 4 days to deliver mine, no issue whatsoever and didn't have to pay any customs. Finger crossed for ya.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Crabtree said:


> Curious, anyone else still awaiting their "final shipment" black edition Military to clear fedex customs and be delivered? Or, am I the last man standing as my watch has sat in customs for over a week and still not delivered (City of Industry, southern California)? Synchron, to their credit, have been reaching out to fedex (and apparently will again tomorrow) but my watch remains captive less than 10 miles from my house! Perhaps I'm having my 15 minutes of fame to be the final and last recipient of shipped watches ?!?


I'm still waiting as well. Mine has been stuck in "Clearance Delay" purgatory since July 16.

I've been assured by Synchron a couple times that they've re-contacted FedEx to make sure they have all the proper documentation so now I just sit and wait and wait and wait for customs to authorize the release. ?


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Semper Jeep said:


> I'm still waiting as well. Mine has been stuck in "Clearance Delay" purgatory since July 16.
> 
> I've been assured by Synchron a couple times that they've re-contacted FedEx to make sure they have all the proper documentation so now I just sit and wait and wait and wait for customs to authorize the release. 🤬


Well that sucks. I'm from the same area as you, mine was delivered on the 16th. Seems odd how Customs works, but there is no real prodding them I think (Government after all).

One good bit of news, looks like we won't be getting hit paying import duty. Heard nothing about either the Stainless or the PVD, delivered the 10th and 16th. Early this year I bought a used Breitling from Japan on eBay and got stuck with I think about $115 in duty.

Here's hoping yours (and everyone else's) is released soon and delivered quickly.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Loving the Synchron Military and Erika Original combo! Cheers to starting off the weekend 🍻


----------



## gerdsch69er (Aug 2, 2016)

_Noch eine Erika's :Liebe: _


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey everyone, thanks for the encouraging replies to my customs wait posts. About 15 minutes ago I got the celebratory text from FedEx saying “scheduled for delivery”! Looks like it should be here on Monday-so, door to door from Synchron date of ship, that‘ll be 2 weeks to the day. Hey, if that’s as bad as it gets, guess I’ll take it. And, as others have experienced too—thanks to Synchron for the mid-delivery communication and nudging they provided Fed-ex, appreciated that support and realize not much they can do regarding customs practices. As for any taxes or duty, my past experience has been if they charge anything you won’t know it until perhaps as much as a month later when you get a bill mailed to you, but here’s hoping none of us do!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Crabtree said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for the encouraging replies to my customs wait posts. About 15 minutes ago I got the celebratory text from FedEx saying "scheduled for delivery"! Looks like it should be here on Monday-so, door to door from Synchron date of ship, that'll be 2 weeks to the day. Hey, if that's as bad as it gets, guess I'll take it. And, as others have experienced too-thanks to Synchron for the mid-delivery communication and nudging they provided Fed-ex, appreciated that support and realize not much they can do regarding customs practices. As for any taxes or duty, my past experience has been if they charge anything you won't know it until perhaps as much as a month later when you get a bill mailed to you, but here's hoping none of us do!


I got the same message from FedEx just a bit ago too. Like yours, mine is now scheduled for delivery on Monday.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

My Mankey strap arrived today. You know how there are some straps that feel like they are made for a certain watch? That's how I feel with this strap on the Synchron. (Although so many straps look excellent with the Synchron, both the SS and PVD versions).

The Mankey strap lives up to the hype. I was a bit dubious initially as every one talks about Erika's originals, but man is this comfortable. The elastic is excellent. I would put it just above the Watch Steward overall and we'll ahead of Islander and CheapestNATO elastic straps. Love that it allows for the case to sit right on the wrist. highly recommend Mankey.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Detail of the dial


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

admit-to-im said:


> My Mankey strap arrived today. You know how there are some straps that feel like they are made for a certain watch? That's how I feel with this strap on the Synchron. (Although so many straps look excellent with the Synchron, both the SS and PVD versions).
> 
> The Mankey strap lives up to the hype. I was a bit dubious initially as every one talks about Erika's originals, but man is this comfortable. The elastic is excellent. I would put it just above the Watch Steward overall and we'll ahead of Islander and CheapestNATO elastic straps. Love that it allows for the case to sit right on the wrist. highly recommend Mankey.
> 
> View attachment 16017306


Looks great! Just checked them out and it seems like 20mm is not an option? Are you using 18 or 22mm perhaps?
Maybe too early in the day for me to figure this out and I'm missing something... Will give it another look later.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Looks great! Just checked them out and it seems like 20mm is not an option? Are you using 18 or 22mm perhaps?
> Maybe too early in the day for me to figure this out and I'm missing something... Will give it another look later.


The 20mm version is sold out right now. I also got confused initially until I saw that info - it was pretty well hidden.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

BSwed said:


> The 20mm version is sold out right now. I also got confused initially until I saw that info - it was pretty well hidden.


Aha! That makes sense! Glad to discover it wasn't just me getting confused!
Well, I guess we'll have to wait for them to restock.
Cheers!


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

ed335d said:


>


Synchron Military ➕ Dog is a nice combination. 😊


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

This forum is dangerous, I checked Mankey last night and built a strap. Was going to buy this morning when I woke up and sold out. Hilarious! Some of us deserve commission or every maker out there needs to advertise here, not sure which one 

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Speaking of.... Anyone tried one of the Resco Hooper bracelets?









Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Elmero said:


> Looks great! Just checked them out and it seems like 20mm is not an option? Are you using 18 or 22mm perhaps?
> Maybe too early in the day for me to figure this out and I'm missing something... Will give it another look later.


Thanks! It is indeed a 20 mm strap. I ordered the strap in May. Between his deal supplying straps for Fortis and a recent podcast he was on (40 & 20 podcast), he's probably getting swamped. Worth the wait, though.

I really like that the caseback sits directly on my wrist without a layer of material underneath.

I got bronze hardware because why not?


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

The PVD Military on a CNS MN strap. I got an unbelievable deal on these. Many Black hardware models were on sale for $5.95. Free shipping over I think $35, so I bought 7 different versions.

Turns out there are two different ways to mount and wear these. I like the way this method wears better, but adjustment is at full length for my 7⅛ inch wrist, and it's just a touch tighter than I'd like. Does anyone know if these tend to stretch a little? Hope so, if not I may go back to the other method I had used first. Like the look of this type of strap. I do think this one looks and wears better with no strap behind the watch though.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

T Bone said:


> The PVD Military on a CNS MN strap. I got an unbelievable deal on these. Many Black hardware models were on sale for $5.95. Free shipping over I think $35, so I bought 7 different versions.
> 
> Turns out there are two different ways to mount and wear these. I like the way this method wears better, but adjustment is at full length for my 7⅛ inch wrist, and it's just a touch tighter than I'd like. Does anyone know if these tend to stretch a little? Hope so, if not I may go back to the other method I had used first. Like the look of this type of strap. I do think this one looks and wears better with no strap behind the watch though.
> View attachment 16019031


Yikes! That looks really tight! Maybe that's why they were on sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Jacques Gudé said:


> Yikes! That looks really tight! Maybe that's why they were on sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it's not _really_ tight, just a little (my wrist was bent in the pic). Ideally another ¼ to ½ inch would be plenty for _my_ wrist, but everyone is different of course. I'm sure these are their standard length, the brushed hardware version of the same straps is a still very reasonable $15.95.

I saw horror stories on their delivery in reviews, but I had no issue. I did pay $3.95 to add tracking just in case. They shipped a day or two after my order I think, got here from Germany in about a week. I could go to the other way of wearing them if needed, but will see if they stretch a bit first. Even a tad too tight, this one is still pretty comfortable.

I doubt these hold a candle to Erikas, but I don't have one to compare yet (one is on order and shipped a day after this one, should be here soon).


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

T Bone said:


> *sew*
> 
> Well, it's not _really_ tight, just a little (my wrist was bent in the pic). Ideally another ¼ to ½ inch would be plenty for _my_ wrist, but everyone is different of course. I'm sure these are their standard length, the brushed hardware version of the same straps is a still very reasonable $15.95.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Not a bad deal for the money. I've never tried them, but that's probably because I'm so happy with the EO straps (I have far too many).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Val1984 (Apr 29, 2016)

Any idea why Synchron's Instagram and Facebook page cannot be found anymore?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Val1984 said:


> Any idea why Synchron's Instagram and Facebook page cannot be found anymore?


It's been like that for a while, at least trying the links from their site. It's really very weird to not have a social media presence these days..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

admit-to-im said:


> Thanks! It is indeed a 20 mm strap. I ordered the strap in May. Between his deal supplying straps for Fortis and a recent podcast he was on (40 & 20 podcast), he's probably getting swamped. Worth the wait, though.
> 
> I really like that the caseback sits directly on my wrist without a layer of material underneath.
> 
> ...


Will definitely keep an eye on their website to order when available.
Nice bronze hardware! It suits the strap color nicely!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

ed335d said:


>


Which strap is that?


----------



## daiB (Jun 23, 2020)

T Bone said:


> Well, it's not _really_ tight, just a little (my wrist was bent in the pic). Ideally another ¼ to ½ inch would be plenty for _my_ wrist, but everyone is different of course. I'm sure these are their standard length, the brushed hardware version of the same straps is a still very reasonable $15.95.
> 
> I saw horror stories on their delivery in reviews, but I had no issue. I did pay $3.95 to add tracking just in case. They shipped a day or two after my order I think, got here from Germany in about a week. I could go to the other way of wearing them if needed, but will see if they stretch a bit first. Even a tad too tight, this one is still pretty comfortable.
> 
> I doubt these hold a candle to Erikas, but I don't have one to compare yet (one is on order and shipped a day after this one, should be here soon).


Please let us know how the CNS MN strap compares to EO. I have a bunch of the CNS straps with the black hardware in my cart, but have yet to pull the trigger. I have a 6.75 in wrist, so the length shouldn't be an issue for me.

If EO is only marginally better, then I'd rather spend the money on multiple straps from CNS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

wiesi1989 said:


> Which strap is that?


Tropic (original)


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

wiesi1989 said:


> Which strap is that?


This is a Tropic Sport.

I own a few. Very nice vintage strap.
Fits the Military very well.


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

exc-hulk said:


> This is a Tropic Sport.
> 
> I own a few. Very nice vintage strap.
> Fits the Military very well.


Bit of a fan!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

daiB said:


> Please let us know how the CNS MN strap compares to EO. I have a bunch of the CNS straps with the black hardware in my cart, but have yet to pull the trigger. I have a 6.75 in wrist, so the length shouldn't be an issue for me.
> 
> If EO is only marginally better, then I'd rather spend the money on multiple straps from CNS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have elastic straps from CNS, Islander, Mankey, and the Watch Steward. The CNS is definitely my least favorite, but completely fine for the price and I have a CNS elastic on my Raven and Seiko at the moment.

The material is the least soft of the bunch and the length is not ideal (too short). I do like that the watch case is directly on my wrist. They have some fun colors, too. While CNS is my least favorite, they are very well priced, I had no issues with delivery, and are absolutely fine. I would not hesitate to get at least one and see how you like it given they are a fraction of the cost of EO.

Islander are soft but there is a layer of material between the caseback and your wrist (similar to EO). They, too, are well priced.

Watch Steward is excellent. Caseback is directly on my wrist. Fun colors (although out of many at the moment), very soft material. It is a bit tricky to put on initially, but once you get the hang of it, it's fine.

I already waxes poetic about the Mankey.

You probably already read this article comparing various elastic straps, but if not, check it out.


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

ed335d said:


> Bit of a fan!


Nice collection!!

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

Wrighthm27 said:


> Nice collection!!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


Thanks! Have another 8 or so on watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

admit-to-im said:


> I have elastic straps from CNS, Islander, Mankey, and the Watch Steward. The CNS is definitely my least favorite, but completely fine for the price and I have a CNS elastic on my Raven and Seiko at the moment.
> 
> The material is the least soft of the bunch and the length is not ideal (too short). I do like that the watch case is directly on my wrist. They have some fun colors, too. While CNS is my least favorite, they are very well priced, I had no issues with delivery, and are absolutely fine. I would not hesitate to get at least one and see how you like it given they are a fraction of the cost of EO.
> 
> ...


Luff watchstrap could also be worth mentioning. They have one version that is similar to the Watch Stewart's minimalistic version - that is no textile between the watch and the wrist. They ship from Singapore so there might be custom fees involved for some of you.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

BSwed said:


> Luff watchstrap could also be worth mentioning. They have one version that is similar to the Watch Stewart's minimalistic version - that is no textile between the watch and the wrist. They ship from Singapore so there might be custom fees involved for some of you.


Thanks for the heads up. I hadn't seen them before but will check them out.


----------



## daiB (Jun 23, 2020)

admit-to-im said:


> I have elastic straps from CNS, Islander, Mankey, and the Watch Steward. The CNS is definitely my least favorite, but completely fine for the price and I have a CNS elastic on my Raven and Seiko at the moment.
> 
> The material is the least soft of the bunch and the length is not ideal (too short). I do like that the watch case is directly on my wrist. They have some fun colors, too. While CNS is my least favorite, they are very well priced, I had no issues with delivery, and are absolutely fine. I would not hesitate to get at least one and see how you like it given they are a fraction of the cost of EO.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! Will check out some of those other brands before making a decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

daiB said:


> Please let us know how the CNS MN strap compares to EO. I have a bunch of the CNS straps with the black hardware in my cart, but have yet to pull the trigger. I have a 6.75 in wrist, so the length shouldn't be an issue for me.
> 
> If EO is only marginally better, then I'd rather spend the money on multiple straps from CNS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will. I'm sure the CNS MNs will work well for you. They work for me, as stated just a tad tight in one of the two configurations. With the sale price, I got 7 straps for around 40% of what I spent on the one from Erika. Erika's straps are definitely configured differently though, have a look at where each hardware piece is, how they interact and how the strap is fastened. For today, I've gone back to the Isofrane for the PVD Military.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

The green Isofrane is insane.


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

wiesi1989 said:


> The green Isofrane is insane.
> 
> View attachment 16021079


Agree - I actually didn't like kit at first but then went back to it. It's a commitment (having so much strap volume). Then I got obsessed and bought an orange one!). The jury is still out on that combo - it's great, but pretty loud. Works well in a swim suit and t-shirt, etc ... but lass so in normal cloths. The green is killer across the spectrum, though.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

After being stuck in a customs hold for more than a week mine finally arrived today. I'm very happy with the watch - everything looks great and the finishing is top notch. It fits very comfortably. If I had a complaint it would be that the date window is too small and I have a very difficult time reading that, but I seem to have that complaint on nearly every watch these days so maybe there's something to it when my wife tells me I need my eyes checked!

Nothing we haven't seen before but I still wanted to share:


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Joining Semper Jeep in the good news that mine arrived this morning as well! Thanks to this thread group for your support and the Synchron team with its communication thru the wait. And just gotta say, first impressions, it lives up to the hype. And, here too nothing you haven't seen before but can't have a post like this without a few photos!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

ed335d said:


> Bit of a fan!


Awesome !

I am a fan of this old original Tropic straps too.
I own a lot of these straps like you.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Semper Jeep said:


> After being stuck in a customs hold for more than a week mine finally arrived today. I'm very happy with the watch - everything looks great and the finishing is top notch. It fits very comfortably. If I had a complaint it would be that *the date window is too small* and I have a very difficult time reading that, but I seem to have that complaint on nearly every watch these days so maybe there's something to it when my wife tells me I need my eyes checked!


Probably thats the best sign you are getting old. Maybe you should install a Rolex Cyclops 

Congrats to your Synmil, wear it in good health


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Just fit the Maranez BOR on the Military! Love it. Thanks to @Kjo43!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Switched to the black Isofrane


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Started my morning with the Synchron Military on a Rover Haven shell bund and strap! @Myron


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

jstancato said:


> View attachment 16027537
> Started my morning with the Synchron Military on a Rover Haven shell bund and strap! @Myron


That works really well. I'm not a bund person but I'm starting to at least think about it now


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

I attribute it all to Jason Heaton and his work at Hodinkee! @admit-to-im


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Been out in the pool with mine, have to make sure to give it a wash or the salt shows up near the bezel from air drying, which is cool.









Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

jskane said:


> Agree - I actually didn't like kit at first but then went back to it. It's a commitment (having so much strap volume). Then I got obsessed and bought an orange one!). The jury is still out on that combo - it's great, but pretty loud. Works well in a swim suit and t-shirt, etc ... but lass so in normal cloths. The green is killer across the spectrum, though.


I agree: although the Iso straps are of great quality & look, they tend to be heavy and maybe a little bit rigids for everyday use. In the end, I find that the tropic straps are good compromise and intelligent choice from Synchron to go along with the Military.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

I came across these Doxa "homage" watches on IG this morning. I wonder if these are the same dimensions as Maranez, and if the bracelets would fit our Synchons? I would buy one to try it, but I have the PVD Synchron, so it wouldn't work for me. I thought I would share, but I have no experience with them.









★New Arrivals★Tactical Frog Sub 300T Diving Watch


Tactical Frog Sub 300T Watches Are On Sale. It is available in 6 dial colors with a unidirectional rotating bezel with depth indication in meters. Enjoy free shipping in Watchdives.com




watchdives.com


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

NoleenELT said:


> I came across these Doxa "homage" watches on IG this morning. I wonder if these are the same dimensions as Maranez, and if the bracelets would fit our Synchons? I would buy one to try it, but I have the PVD Synchron, so it wouldn't work for me. I thought I would share, but I have no experience with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it would fit, but I don't think that "male" endlink design looks as nice as the "female" endlink used on the Maranez watch (see Jstancato's photos above for comparison).

Maranez says they'll have more of the Samui's available by mid-August, so I'd probably just wait and buy one of those. While I hate paying $400 for a bracelet, I'm guessing you could flip the Samui on a strap and probably get $300 for it.

It's too bad Maranez will no longer sell just the bracelet, but I understand why.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

JIFB said:


> I agree: although the Iso straps are of great quality & look, they tend to be heavy and maybe a little bit rigids for everyday use. In the end, I find that the tropic straps are good compromise and intelligent choice from Synchron to go along with the Military.


Aesthetically speaking, I prefer the Tropic in anthracite on my SS version; however, I find the Iso to be the more comfortable wearing of the two, due to the closer spacing of the tang slots (just allows for a better, more comfortable fit. The Tropic always tends to be a touch too tight, or a touch too loose).


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> Maybe it would fit, but I don't think that "male" endlink design looks as nice as the "female" endlink used on the Maranez watch (see Jstancato's photos above for comparison).
> 
> Maranez says they'll have more of the Samui's available by mid-August, so I'd probably just wait and buy one of those. While I hate paying $400 for a bracelet, I'm guessing you could flip the Samui on a strap and probably get $300 for it.
> 
> It's too bad Maranez will no longer sell just the bracelet, but I understand why.


That's a good point, I hadn't noticed the endlinks. I'd prefer the "female" type, but I'm not sure how much I would notice it during wear.

Still, the other watches are $179, and they have some discounts going on. It might be really cheap to try, especially if you resold the watch as you said.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Aesthetically speaking, I prefer the Tropic in anthracite on my SS version; however, I find the Iso to be the more comfortable wearing of the two, due to the closer spacing of the tang slots (just allows for a better, more comfortable fit. The Tropic always tends to be a touch too tight, or a touch too loose).


Yeah, I see what you mean and agree with you .


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

NoleenELT said:


> That's a good point, I hadn't noticed the endlinks. I'd prefer the "female" type, but I'm not sure how much I would notice it during wear.
> 
> Still, the other watches are $179, and they have some discounts going on. It might be really cheap to try, especially if you resold the watch as you said.


The price is amazing indeed... I am almost ready to put the finger on the trigger. The main problem of these watches, seem to be the frog symbol. Who the hell choose it?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

JIFB said:


> The price is amazing indeed... I am almost ready to put the finger on the trigger. The main problem of these watches, seem to be the frog symbol. Who the hell choose it?


LOL - I actually like the frog symbol and the applied indices against the Maranez copy. Seems to have a Seiko crystal - I wonder if a domed Seiko mod crystal would fit? But a Tach scale??


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

I bet the clasp on the bracelet of the frog is unsigned. I'll email then and ask if I can purchase just the bracelet.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

8505davids said:


> LOL - I actually like the frog symbol and the applied indices against the Maranez copy. Seems to have a Seiko crystal - I wonder if a domed Seiko mod crystal would fit? But a Tach scale??


OH man, I didn't even notice the tachy scale. That's a deal breaker on a non chrono for me. I wonder if the decompression scale is trademarked?


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

BobMartian said:


> I bet the clasp on the bracelet of the frog is unsigned. I'll email then and ask if I can purchase just the bracelet.


It is signed, but I'd imagine that would be easy to swap out with a plain one.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Just got the watch Wednesday and I really like it. Had a Tudor fabric with bronze buckle laying around. I figured the width would be ok since the material would squeeze but I wasn't sure the 'tunnels' would line up. Surprisingly they do! So comfortable.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

NoleenELT said:


> OH man, I didn't even notice the tachy scale. That's a deal breaker on a non chrono for me. I wonder if the decompression scale is trademarked?


Should have just went with the hour/minute split bezel like the Maranez and the DevilRay


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Just an awesome watch.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

BobMartian said:


> I bet the clasp on the bracelet of the frog is unsigned. I'll email then and ask if I can purchase just the bracelet.


They responded, asking what watch I wanted it for. No confirmation if they'll sell only the bracelet.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Had this strap for occasional use on an Autavia with orange accents, seems to work here too albeit leather not a first choice for jumping off the pier!


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

JIFB said:


> I agree: although the Iso straps are of great quality & look, they tend to be heavy and maybe a little bit rigids for everyday use. In the end, I find that the tropic straps are good compromise and intelligent choice from Synchron to go along with the Military.


I don't disagree - my only issue with the classic Tropic 20mm strap is the 4mm taper to the 16mm pin buckle. I'm ok with the 4mm taper on say, appropriately proportioned "skin divers" ... but the 16 taper feels slight for the weight/heft of these watch heads. And I mean that from a contemporary perspective only because we're like, filthy with choice nowadays. So if I want a 20/18mm tropic ... well I can find one from the comfort of my couch for gawds sake (!)


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Personally I love how "chunky" the Isofrane is and think it pairs great with the Military. Also really happy with the Tropic, I don't find the taper excessive at all. I guess it's all down to personal preference, no doubt there are details about just about anything that some won't like. Maybe I'm just lucky that I really like these combos as is.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

I am waiting to see one on a Bonetto Cinturini 281. a black strap would be my choice but the “Arancione B” color may match the hands nicely.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Thirdgenbird said:


> I am waiting to see one on a Bonetto Cinturini 281. a black strap would be my choice but the "Arancione B" color may match the hands nicely.


If I have time I'll try that out for you tomorrow


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

T Bone said:


> Personally I love how "chunky" the Isofrane is and think it pairs great with the Military. Also really happy with the Tropic, I don't find the taper excessive at all. I guess it's all down to personal preference, no doubt there are details about just about anything that some won't like. Maybe I'm just lucky that I really like these combos as is.
> View attachment 16032481


Incredible how completely different the Stainless Version looks. It looks much bigger and more present, the PVD works better with small wrists in my opinion, it seems a bit more "compact"


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Do we have some more folks with vintage tropic or tropic sport straps on a Black Mil? Thinking about getting genuine 70s rubber strap.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

wiesi1989 said:


> Do we have some more folks with vintage tropic or tropic sport straps on a Black Mil? Thinking about getting genuine 70s rubber strap.


The original tropic is far superior than the reissue I'm afraid, so soft curved ended and has more depth with the shiny finish , unfortunately hard to find and expensive 
my doxa shark hunter lives on it
really pleased with my black synchron


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Off topic sort of, but for the guys asking about vintage tropics the Zodiac Tropic while expensive is very, very, nice. If you look around many others will confirm this. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

I´ve ordered the wolbrook now and a no name PVD brushed buckle.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

wiesi1989 said:


> I´ve ordered the wolbrook now and a no name PVD brushed buckle.


AFAIK, the Wolbrooks are the same as the Joseph Bonnies and the Sericas. Nice quality but a bit short if you've got >18cm wrists.
Why would you order a separate buckle? You can select PVD hardware at Wolbrook.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Elmero said:


> AFAIK, the Wolbrooks are the same as the Joseph Bonnies and the Sericas. Nice quality but a bit short if you've got >18cm wrists.
> Why would you order a separate buckle? You can select PVD hardware at Wolbrook.


I don´t want the Wolbrook engraving and if the tropic is not my type of style, it probably sells better with the stainless steel buckle. I have 17cm wrists, must fit perfectly then. Still looking for some NOS vintage tropic sports but they are really hard to chase down for < 50 Euro.

BTW: Sellita Beast running perfectly ?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

wiesi1989 said:


> Still looking for some NOS vintage tropic sports but they are really hard to chase down for < 50 Euro.
> 
> BTW: Sellita Beast running perfectly
> 
> View attachment 16038241


Yep, original Tropics are hard to find and expensive. I'm sure you'll find one soon enough!

Of course the Sellita is running nicely! Why wouldn't it? I have a few and have always been happy with them. ?


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Cant get enough of this watch


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

wiesi1989 said:


> I don´t want the Wolbrook engraving and if the tropic is not my type of style, it probably sells better with the stainless steel buckle. I have 17cm wrists, must fit perfectly then. Still looking for some NOS vintage tropic sports but they are really hard to chase down for < 50 Euro.
> 
> BTW: Sellita Beast running perfectly 💪
> 
> View attachment 16038241


Thank you for the information on how the Sellita movement performs. I was about to ask the question to those that have received a Sellita Military, but you just anticipate my question


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

A couple of shots from the overnight with my four year old. What better beater to wear than the Synchron? 😊


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MaBr said:


> A couple of shots from the overnight with my four year old. What better beater to wear than the Synchron?
> View attachment 16042339
> View attachment 16042340
> View attachment 16042342
> ...


Great adventure watch for sure


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Picking up on the lume color with a Barton Khaki, I find these straps (as well as the similar Richie brand) comfy, great variety of colors, and great value at around $20 (Amazon easy)&#8230;


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Anyone tried one on a Hirsch Accent? Expensive but great quality and very comfortable - here is my Poseidon on one















Curious to see what the next Synchron is going to be - I'm hoping a Sub, but probably a Benthos


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

jstancato said:


> View attachment 16027537
> Started my morning with the Synchron Military on a Rover Haven shell bund and strap! @Myron


This is fantastic; I love this combo! @jstancato


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Myron said:


> This is fantastic; I love this combo! @jstancato


Hey Myron, what kind of Series Land Rover do you have?

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Wrighthm27 said:


> Hey Myron, what kind of Series Land Rover do you have?


Hello, @Wrighthm27. I have a 1964 SIIA 88". Back in 2004 I took it off the road and put it on a new frame. I went through it bolt by bolt and renewed, restored, or replaced everything. I've owned it 25 years now. 

Myron


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Myron said:


> Hello, @Wrighthm27. I have a 1964 SIIA 88". Back in 2004 I took it off the road and put it on a new frame. I went through it bolt by bolt and renewed, restored, or replaced everything. I've owned it 25 years now.
> 
> Myron


Nice! Sounds like a well sorted truck, I have a 1961 late SII 88" and used it as my daily for almost 6 years of the 11 I've owned it. Sadly, for the past few it's been sitting mostly and now it needs some dedicated time I just haven't had for a while. Soon though, probably a galvi chassis for this one too.

Still starts right up just the cheapo replacement gas tanks start to leak after a while, so it hasn't been even around the neighborhood since this time last year.

Synchron and Rover pic incoming.









Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wrighthm27 said:


> Nice! Sounds like a well sorted truck, I have a 1961 late SII 88" and used it as my daily for almost 6 years of the 11 I've owned it. Sadly, for the past few it's been sitting mostly and now it needs some dedicated time I just haven't had for a while. Soon though, probably a galvi chassis for this one too.
> 
> Still starts right up just the cheapo replacement gas tanks start to leak after a while, so it hasn't been even around the neighborhood since this time last year.
> 
> ...


Seems like a Landy and the Synchron are a perfect pair.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

My 1st Erika's Original finally arrived a day or two ago (shipped a long time ago, postal nightmare).
Balance deleted. Y'all have fun. Better things to do with my time.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

T Bone said:


> My 1st Erika's Original finally arrived a day or two ago (shipped a long time ago, postal nightmare). I'm sure there will be more. Opted for the classic for the SS, yet for some reason decided to add the Stars and Stripes (to a French Navy inspired strap, Lol). Hey, individualism is what it's about, right? Or as Erika says on her site, "Custom is my standard".
> View attachment 16046658
> View attachment 16046657


You do know it's adjustable, right?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Jacques Gudé said:


> You do know it's adjustable, right?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Jacques Gudé said:


> You do know it's adjustable, right?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually it is not particularly tight, though it IS adjusted to it's maximum in these pics. She takes a measurement at ordering, but apparently does not allow for the difference in strap material taken up when adding the flag.

Since the two of you seem to find it so amusing though, I won't bother to post more images. Seems Erika's screwed up (though it is comfortable as is, and would probably be too loose if adjusted much larger, there should be further adjustment available on a strap custom made to a given measurement). Perhaps I won't spend more on these exorbitantly priced straps afterall.
I have a REAL original MN strap on order from NDC, maybe that will do the trick.

As for your post, rudeness, not why I come to a forum. Thanks for causing me to wish I hadn't wasted my time posting (and my money on the strap).


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

T Bone said:


> wish I hadn't wasted timed my time posting (and my money on the strap).


The Military comes with a NATO, so I agree it is a waste


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

T Bone said:


> Actually it is not particularly tight, though it IS adjusted to it's maximum in these pics. She takes a measurement at ordering, but apparently does not allow for the difference in strap material taken up when adding the flag.
> 
> Since the two of you seem to find it so amusing though, I won't bother to post more images. Seems Erika's screwed up (though it is comfortable as is, and would probably be too loose if adjusted much larger, there should be further adjustment available on a strap custom made to a given measurement). Perhaps I won't spend more on these exorbitantly priced straps afterall.
> I have a REAL original MN strap on order from NDC, maybe that will do the trick.
> ...


Thought the flag was a cool touch. I see some people wearing straps/bracelets so loose it makes them look like kids wearing their dads watch lol.

Not sure they meant any offense, just maybe a slight rubbing but I definitely think MN straps look great on the Military and have almost purchased one myself if I wasn't such a darn cheapo. (I tend to only wear rubber straps these days for some reason too)

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

T Bone said:


> As for your post, rudeness, not why I come to a forum. Thanks for causing me to wish I hadn't wasted my time posting (and my money on the strap).


Wow! Didn't realize my light hearted humor would upset you. No offense intended. I'll keep that to myself next time. Enjoy the watch.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Wearing mine on a Wolbrook/Joseph Bonnie Tropic.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

I wasn't a fan of the Isofrane at first with the excessive length of extra end (7in wrist), but I realize this would be very useful for putting it around a 7mm wetsuit... if I ever go diving anytime soon.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CScHMUNLUbj/


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Wears well with a strap......or a bracelet!!!


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

wiesi1989 said:


> Wearing mine on a Wolbrook/Joseph Bonnie Tropic.
> 
> View attachment 16047790


Are Wolbrook and JB the same? Thanks.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

hotsauz said:


> Are Wolbrook and JB the same? Thanks.


I have both and the buckle is the only difference. Clearly made by the same factory.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

hotsauz said:


> Are Wolbrook and JB the same? Thanks.


Yes they are made in the same factory I guess. Just like Zuludiver is made by Bonetto Cinturini.

Call me crazy but for me, a good rubber strap has a pleasant smell - the Isofranes and tropics from Synchron smell a bit like vanilla, the JB/Wolbrook smells like coconut


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

wiesi1989 said:


> Yes they are made in the same factory I guess. Just like Zuludiver is made by Bonetto Cinturini.
> 
> Call me crazy but for me, a good rubber strap has a pleasant smell - the Isofranes and tropics from Synchron smell a bit like vanilla, the JB/Wolbrook smells like coconut


Thanks. Good to know about Zuludiver and Bonetto. I forgot which model of Bonetto fits military the best. Anyone got any pics or advice they can share?


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

hotsauz said:


> Thanks. Good to know about Zuludiver and Bonetto. I forgot which model of Bonetto fits military the best. Anyone got any pics or advice they can share?


Theres a coupon code at the moment at watchgecko, unfortunately the shipping costs from UK to Austria are expensive, so I´m still hesitating... I think about buying the Zuludiver/Bonetto 295 - looks a bit like a big hole tropic:










Think I´m going to buy it anyway and get my PVD buckle on. I had the Bonetto/Zuludiver 324 once, it was awesome. Really soft and pliable and with a touch of vanilla scent. No dust magnet at all, must be vulcanized rubber.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Some shots from a quick trip the ocean with the kiddo yesterday. Kinda cold in the water but very nice weather. 😊

















Had the wrong t-shirt (or watch) but oh well. 🤷


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

Finding this EULIT Stalux Milanese Mesh Black PVD not bad after weeks of Black, Green and Orange IsoFrane love. This feels like it could be a good fall/winter option.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

The Synchron is still going strong! 💪


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Bought the Sinn U50 SDR this week but I´m still curious about whats coming next from Synchron


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Summer days.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Synchron Military on Synchron Nato.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Found a very fitting vehicle for the watch! Only problem is that it isn't mine. 😁 My Volkswagen looks like a toy side by side...


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

jskane said:


> Finding this EULIT Stalux Milanese Mesh Black PVD not bad after weeks of Black, Green and Orange IsoFrane love. This feels like it could be a good fall/winter option.
> 
> View attachment 16062401
> 
> ...


Just picked this up as well - a really nice match for the Military!


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Jacques Gudé said:


> View attachment 16075470


Your pictures make me want to wear mine immediately


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

wiesi1989 said:


> Your pictures make me want to wear mine immediately


What a wonderful compliment! Thank you!


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

MaBr said:


> Found a very fitting vehicle for the watch! Only problem is that it isn't mine.  My Volkswagen looks like a toy side by side...
> View attachment 16074216
> View attachment 16074217


Camping done right!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Still bloody cold in the water but who cares! 😁


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Valdez Alaska. The silver salmon run unfortunately was late this year so I only got Pink salmon. Still a fun experience in a beautiful setting.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

admit-to-im said:


> View attachment 16079829
> 
> 
> View attachment 16079830
> ...


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Morning Light on the Synchron Military. Really liking this on a Phoenix nato strap.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

jstancato said:


> Morning Light on the Synchron Military. Really liking this on a Phoenix nato strap.


As this isn't by any mean a 'thin' watch I was avoiding straps that add additional layer(s) under the caseback but I'm really liking a simple nylon strap even with two extra layers under:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CTFe0MNnsNV/


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

uperhemi said:


> As this isn't by any mean a 'thin' watch I was avoiding straps that add additional layer(s) under the caseback but I'm really liking a simple nylon strap even with two extra layers under:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTFe0MNnsNV/


I've come to a similar conclusion. My favorite way to wear this watch is on an Erika's MN strap. So comfortable.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Digging this dial.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Tried the Military on a black tropic strap instead of the original anthracite one.
A little difference but it fits better with the black crown and dial surrounding.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Still wearing mine on the Maranez BOR bracelet.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

DEMO111 said:


> Still wearing mine on the Maranez BOR bracelet.
> View attachment 16093120
> 
> View attachment 16093122


I have this bracelet arriving today. Can't wait to try it out. Great pictures.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

NS1 said:


> I have this bracelet arriving today. Can't wait to try it out. Great pictures.


How/where did you manage to get one, if I may ask? Been looking for one since I got my SynMil without success.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Elmero said:


> How/where did you manage to get one, if I may ask? Been looking for one since I got my SynMil without success.


The Maranez Samui is back in stock, so I ordered a watch.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

NS1 said:


> The Maranez Samui is back in stock, so I ordered a watch.


I see, thanks! I had understood the new Samui had a different design and it wasn't a good match any more.
Please let us know how it works!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Elmero said:


> I see, thanks! I had understood the new Samui had a different design and it wasn't a good match any more.
> Please let us know how it works!


There are two Samui's, the original and the vintage. The vintage is not a match for the SM and was the one released when Maranez stopped selling bracelets separately. I have not heard about any changes to the original that impact the end links fitting. It's only been in stock for a few weeks.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Will let you know how it works. Tied up today, but will try to fit the bracelet tomorrow.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

NS1 said:


> Will let you know how it works. Tied up today, but will try to fit the bracelet tomorrow.


Remember you'll need thin strap pins to get it to engage properly with the case! Otherwise you might be in for an unpleasant surprise when the bracelet pops loose.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

BSwed said:


> Remember you'll need thin strap pins to get it to engage properly with the case! Otherwise you might be in for an unpleasant surprise when the bracelet pops loose.


Thank you!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

NS1 said:


> There are two Samui's, the original and the vintage. The vintage is not a match for the SM and was the one released when Maranez stopped selling bracelets separately. I have not heard about any changes to the original that impact the end links fitting. It's only been in stock for a few weeks.


That's brilliant! I wasn't aware of that. Will try to snatch one tomorrow! Thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

My Synchron on bracelet


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

ID on this bracelet?



NoleenELT said:


> My Synchron on bracelet
> 
> View attachment 16094307
> View attachment 16094308


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

sh3l8y said:


> ID on this bracelet?


It's from StrapHabit.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Such a fun watch&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

There was a nice sunset at the beach last evening.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

My fiancee's diamond ring managed to scratch my syn mil crystal. Time to order another one from Synchron!


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

pkrshang said:


> Synchron


There sell spare crystals?


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

kpaxsg said:


> There sell spare crystals?


According to Andy they can source one for me.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

So this week it's 6 monhis since the Military was announced, when will the release be of the teased next watch?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Snulle said:


> So this week it's 6 monhis since the Military was announced, when will the release be of the teased next watch?


And will we learn the new Synchron before Doxa releases the Army it teased six months ago?


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

NoleenELT said:


> It's from StrapHabit.


Labor Day Sale! 15% off the Whole Store Including New Flat Link Beads of Rice with Quick Release!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

NS1 said:


> There are two Samui's, the original and the vintage. The vintage is not a match for the SM and was the one released when Maranez stopped selling bracelets separately. I have not heard about any changes to the original that impact the end links fitting. It's only been in stock for a few weeks.


Confirming that the current Samui bracelet fits the SM. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

NS1 said:


> Confirming that the current Samui bracelet fits the SM. Will post pictures soon.


That's great news! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

From a little vacation, I kept the phone inside the whole time so I have no beach pics but this watch saw the ocean, riptides, boogie boarding (ha!) and a hurricane. Even slammed myself a couple times and managed to keep it out of the rough, not my shoulders and back though!









Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Took my SM to the beach - once I stopped carrying about watches being 'too' thick and started embracing, I enjoy this watch even more on nato straps.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTiGV1lrh4C/


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

uperhemi said:


> Took my SM to the beach - once I stopped carrying about watches being 'too' thick and started embracing, I enjoy this watch even more on nato straps.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTiGV1lrh4C/


Nice pic.
And I agree with you: the nato (and also tropic style) straps are the best combo with the Army  !


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

uperhemi said:


> Took my SM to the beach - once I stopped carrying about watches being 'too' thick and started embracing, I enjoy this watch even more on nato straps.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTiGV1lrh4C/


Love the pic! Following you on Instagram to see more pics.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm just back from 2 weeks in the UP of Michigan where the SM was on wrist the entire trip-great companion and performed flawlessly for dock jumping!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok, one more gratuitous photo from the trip&#8230;


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Synchron Military on the Maranez bracelet I picked up last week.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Synchron Military on the Maranez bracelet I picked up last week.
> View attachment 16111167
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

NS1 said:


> Synchron Military on the Maranez bracelet I picked up last week.
> View attachment 16111167





NS1 said:


> Synchron Military on the Maranez bracelet I picked up last week.
> View attachment 16111167


Looks great! What size spring bars did you use? I recall it was mentioned earlier in the thread that thinner ones are needed to fit the bracelet.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

sless711 said:


> Looks great! What size spring bars did you use? I recall it was mentioned earlier in the thread that thinner ones are needed to fit the bracelet.


I went with the thinnest 20 mm option from Esslinger, which was 1 mm if I'm remembering right. It works like a charm, but is crazy thin and easy to bend, so I might see if something a little thicker might work as well for a little greater peace of mind.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

@jstancato I like it, but have a strong preference to wear this watch on an EO MN strap or rubber strap, so not sure how much time it will spend on the bracelet.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

NS1 said:


> @jstancato I like it, but have a strong preference to wear this watch on an EO MN strap or rubber strap, so not sure how much time it will spend on the bracelet.


I love it in the EO MN strap too!


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Synchron Military release was so well-perceived, there are number of different colorways for homage model by Maranez 🤣:









Good news is that since we all know now that its BOR bracelet thanks to Pete @Flyingdoctor (from _Samui_ model based off of 300T, non _Vintage_ of course) fit perfectly on SS Synchron Military, folks with PVD model now have nice black bracelet (DLC) to go with their PVD model. Bracelets are listed separately, but I'm sure Maranez will get to them soon.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

uperhemi said:


> Synchron Military release was so well-perceived, there are number of different colorways for homage model by Maranez 🤣:
> View attachment 16113074
> 
> 
> Good news is that since we all know now that its BOR bracelet thanks to Pete @Flyingdoctor (from _Samui_ model based off of 300T, non _Vintage_ of course) fit perfectly on SS Synchron Military, folks with PVD model now have nice black bracelet (DLC) to go with their PVD model. Bracelets are listed separately, but I'm sure Maranez will get to them soon.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Good comparison video 300t v Military


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

uperhemi said:


> Synchron Military release was so well-perceived, there are number of different colorways for homage model by Maranez 🤣:
> View attachment 16113074
> 
> 
> Good news is that since we all know now that its BOR bracelet thanks to Pete @Flyingdoctor (from _Samui_ model based off of 300T, non _Vintage_ of course) fit perfectly on SS Synchron Military, folks with PVD model now have nice black bracelet (DLC) to go with their PVD model. Bracelets are listed separately, but I'm sure Maranez will get to them soon.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

_







_


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Letting go my Bonetto Cinturini which fits perfectly. Unworn - if anybody is interested -> PM


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Autumn is slowly coming


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

@Synchron when can we expect an update on any new releases?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

So, I realized that I mistakenly used shoulderless spring bars for this bracelet and now may have it on the bracelet for longer than I thought.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NS1 said:


> So, I realized that I mistakenly used shoulderless spring bars for this bracelet and now may have it on the bracelet for longer than I thought.
> View attachment 16122949


Oh dang that's tricky.

Is there any space to get into the endlinks to snip them out?


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

OUCH!!!! I don’t even want to think about it!!!!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

NS1 said:


> So, I realized that I mistakenly used shoulderless spring bars for this bracelet and now may have it on the bracelet for longer than I thought.
> View attachment 16122949


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

NS1 said:


> So, I realized that I mistakenly used shoulderless spring bars for this bracelet and now may have it on the bracelet for longer than I thought.
> View attachment 16122949


Oh f**... I guess the case will be a bit scratched afterwards 😢


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Oh dang that's tricky.
> 
> Is there any space to get into the endlinks to snip them out?


Unfortunately, no, not with anything I have on hand. I'm going to take it to a local jeweler that says it does watch repair to see if they have anything to get those spring bars out of there. The one saving grace (hopefully) is that I used thin 1 mm spring bars. If you can get something in there on the spring bars, they should snip fairly easily.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

wiesi1989 said:


> Oh f**... I guess the case will be a bit scratched afterwards 😢


I've avoided that so far, but I broke a blade and a spring bar tool trying to pry/leverage them out of there. That seems like a no go.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

NS1 said:


> I've avoided that so far, but I broke a blade and a spring bar tool trying to pry/leverage them out of there. That seems like a no go.


This is one area where the Maranez "homage" actually beats the Synchron - drilled lugs.

I think your only hope is if you can find a spring bar tool that can get a little grip on the spring bar tip in order to collapse the spring and get it out of the hole. Maybe sharpen one like a chisel to maximize the potential for it to get a grip on the spring bar.

How much access does the Maranez end link provide to the spring bar? I'm wondering if you could put a tiny bit of epoxy on the tip of a pin, for example, and dab it onto the spring bar shaft to make a "ridge" for your spring bar tool to grab. This would only work if the lug hole on the Synchron case was not so deep.

I guess the ultimate would be to use a dremel with a very fine drill bit and try to drill the spring bar tip to effectively cut it, but I would be EXTREMELY careful in this, taping the lugs with many layers of protective tape. It'll be like playing that old game "Operation", except if you slip with the drill bit, you'll get more than a nasty buzz.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

@NS1 I hope you can get the BOR off!
The SM looks great on a Cordovan Bund!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I’ve seen a post on tz-uk where a watchmaker had a customer come in with the same situation - shoulderless bars, bracelet and no lug-holes. 
He ended up cutting the bars by putting some dental floss around them, running the floss through some diamond paste and running it back and forth until it cut through. I think it took him a while.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Just use something flat and plastic like a knife. Put it between the case and bracelet. With a little pressure the spring bars will bend.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Got a new Isofrane for the Synchron today! 😊


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MaBr said:


> Got a new Isofrane for the Synchron today!
> View attachment 16124846
> View attachment 16124847


Looks great!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

MaBr said:


> Got a new Isofrane for the Synchron today! ?
> View attachment 16124846
> View attachment 16124847


Cookie Monster called and would like his skin back now.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Quick update: dropped it off at a local watch repair place that is going to drill through the spring bars to get the bracelet off. I've already thrown out those shoulderless spring bars.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Mushroom picking, spider hunting, works for everything! 😁


----------



## Scaramanga. (Mar 12, 2021)

MaBr said:


> Mushroom picking, spider hunting, works for everything! 😁
> View attachment 16127563
> View attachment 16127564


And beer drinking 💪🏼


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Thought I saw a bit of IPA there...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Scaramanga. said:


> And beer drinking 💪🏼


Yes, don't forget about the beer! 😁 This was what hinted in the background.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Love the new strap combo!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

MaBr said:


> Love the new strap combo!
> View attachment 16129735


Agreed. Looks pretty good. Isofrane?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

NS1 said:


> Agreed. Looks pretty good. Isofrane?


Thanks! Yeah, "light grey" Isofrane.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

I think that we can agree that fall has arrived in Sweden now. Still nice to take a swim though! 😊


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice to take a swim?  Bloody frigid I think-- I see goosebumps 

Beautiful scenery  On land, sea & wrist!!!

You're hardy, as I can't even touch my toe in the water here 😩 But beautiful though


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Riddim Driven said:


> Nice to take a swim?  Bloody frigid I think-- I see goosebumps
> 
> Beautiful scenery  On land, sea & wrist!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's hard not to get goosebumps when it's below 60. 😁 I think that it's really nice and very refreshing. 🐳 The Synchron performance admirably though, it didn't even get any goosebumps. 😎

That's a stellar view at your place too, I love the rocky shoreline! Next time, bring the Speedos. 😉


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I can confirm the Seestern bracelet fits the Military but it does need thin springbars and is a bit difficult to get on. The endpieces are slightly different to the Maranez but look OK


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

So, one benefit of my shoulderless spring bar fail with the Maranez bracelet on my SM is that it forced me to take it to a local watchmaker (to drill through the spring bars), who also looked into the clunking noise I hear whenever the rotor turns. Turns out it is a broken screw in the movement that needs to be replaced. Not sure if that happened prior to or during shipment from Synchron, but it definitely arrived that way. Anyways, glad it was a relatively cheap fix and the mystery is solved.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

any updates @Synchron about upcoming watches? Having some budget for a hot release and don´t want to spend it on anything else 😂


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

I've bought a Maranez Samui Army PVD with the plan to put the bracelet on my Syncron PVD. I tried to do that today with a good...and bad result. As most of you know by now the match between the Syncron case and the Maranez bracelet isn't totally 100%, but if you use thinner spring bars you can make it work.

1.3 mm spring bars was the thinnest ones I had so I tried that with a, hm, interesting result.It turns out that doesn't really work - I'm guessing you have to go down towards 1.0 mm. It could also be that this Army bracelet aren't exactly the same as the Samui bracelet - let's hope not.

Anyway, what happened was that the spring bars engaged correctly in one hole, but not in the other. To make it more interesting the whole thing then stuck so I can't remove it again. I tried using moderate violence, but no go! I guess I could massacre the poor spring bars somehow, but am afraid that I might scratch something in the process. The end result is actually not that bad - the bracelet is on and feels safe. I can't get it to disengage even when pulling hard in all directions so I'll live with this for now - I don't think it will suddenly pop open and fall off.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Jacques Gudé said:


> View attachment 16141904


I absolutely love seeing the Synchron symbol in the top left quadrant again. It's really too bad that we didn't get a DOXA/Synchron cobranded Sub during the Marei era.
That would have been


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

BSwed said:


> I've bought a Maranez Samui Army PVD with the plan to put the bracelet on my Syncron PVD. I tried to do that today with a good...and bad result. As most of you know by now the match between the Syncron case and the Maranez bracelet isn't totally 100%, but if you use thinner spring bars you can make it work.
> 
> 1.3 mm spring bars was the thinnest ones I had so I tried that with a, hm, interesting result.It turns out that doesn't really work - I'm guessing you have to go down towards 1.0 mm. It could also be that this Army bracelet aren't exactly the same as the Samui bracelet - let's hope not.
> 
> ...


What you describe is essentially what happened to mine. The thinner spring bar and some force resulted in it being jammed in the lug hole so far the middle portion was lodged in there. They had to drill my spring bars to get them out.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

NS1 said:


> What you describe is essentially what happened to mine. The thinner spring bar and some force resulted in it being jammed in the lug hole so far the middle portion was lodged in there. They had to drill my spring bars to get them out.


I had no problems when I mounted the Maranez samui gen 1 bracelet on the steel Syncron. That time I had some used spring bars. They were probably very thin. Do you you know the diameter of the ones you tried?

I'll let mine be for now. Since it seems fine and won't disengage even when using a lot more force than it can be subjected to on my wrist. So safe enough. It just won't be a strap monster


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

BSwed said:


> I had no problems when I mounted the Maranez samui gen 1 bracelet on the steel Syncron. That time I had some used spring bars. They were probably very thin. Do you you know the diameter of the ones you tried?
> 
> I'll let mine be for now. Since it seems fine and won't disengage even when using a lot more force than it can be subjected to on my wrist. So safe enough. It just won't be a strap monster


I threw the spring bars away (to make sure I never accidentally used them again), but recall they were somewhere around 1.1 or 1.2 mm thick.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

Working a Di-Modell Chronissimo ... such an amazing strap. They don't work for everything - but when they do they really elevate the watch.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

“𝚃𝚑𝚎 𝚎𝚗𝚍 𝚘𝚏 𝚝𝚑𝚎 𝚜𝚞𝚖𝚖𝚎𝚛 𝚒𝚜 𝚗𝚘𝚝 𝚝𝚑𝚎 𝚎𝚗𝚍 𝚘𝚏 𝚝𝚑𝚎 𝚠𝚘𝚛𝚕𝚍. 𝙷𝚎𝚛𝚎’𝚜 𝚝𝚘 𝙾𝚌𝚝𝚘𝚋𝚎𝚛…” ~ 𝙰.𝙰. 𝙼𝚒𝚕𝚗𝚎


----------



## tgetzen (Jan 6, 2017)

Jacques Gudé said:


> View attachment 16141904


You are truly the master of strap selection. What strap is this?
T


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

tgetzen said:


> You are truly the master of strap selection. What strap is this?
> T


😂 I do love getting strapped… This is a waterproof paratrooper canvas made by Diaboliqstraps


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I have to admit that I have been finding this piece a little small for my large mitts but I think this old shell cordovan I had lying around might do the trick. It’s actually a 22mm but is so soft and supple that it fits easily 🙂


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

On the Artem sailcloth, arrived today their short size option a great fit on my 6.5” wrist. Perhaps a tad pricey, but very nice quality.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Finally put it on the Maranez BOR. 

I used 1.1mm spring bars purchased from Esslinger.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

On leather? Sure, why not!


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

From this weekend.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Digging it on the Artem sailcloth.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

I saw that Maranez has started selling the Samui One bracelet again! 

They also have the DLC-version - I had a bit of trouble with the last one when I snatched it of an Samui army and fitted it to my DLC Syncron. Probably because I should have used thinner spring bars than the 1.3 mm I had available. Hopefully it could(should?) work if you go down to 1.0/1.1 mm ones.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Back on Bund!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Anyone heard about any updates re: the next Synchron release? will it be in 2021?


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

admit-to-im said:


> Anyone heard about any updates re: the next Synchron release? will it be in 2021?


I’ve been wondering about this. I was expecting something by now...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Chaps, beezer weekend for watches. Finally got to put my prototype Synchron Military back to what it should be with correct dial and hands and on a Maranez bracelet.










But wait, the sharp eyed people will notice that the top endlink is different....yes, no faux BOR, it is flat like the way it was on the vintage Doxa SUBS. And yes you would be right. It's also not a Maranez bracelet. It looks and feels exactly the same and has the same divers extension but comes from these guys



suppaparts



It comes with both the faux BOR endpiece or flat. I'll be giving it a run out over the next few days and do a mini review thing.










This here also came in. I asked Maranez if they would make a dial that was closer to cream rather than closer to yellow and they did and let me buy it. They will make some more apparently but not many and they may not make it onto the webpage so if you want one, you should send them an email.










Haven't pulled the Maranez apart yet but the hands on it are far superior (in my opinion) than those on the Military. Was never a fan of PVD / DLC watches and never got the black Military because of that but hot diggidy dog the Maranez just punches so far above its weight. I'll do a bit of a comparison at some stage too.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

admit-to-im said:


> Anyone heard about any updates re: the next Synchron release? will it be in 2021?


wondering too, still not buying anything else - I want to have some budget left for whats coming


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Chaps, beezer weekend for watches. Finally got to put my prototype Synchron Military back to what it should be with correct dial and hands and on a Maranez bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16225021
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! Does the endlinks from suppaparts require you to use super thin springbars like the Maranez bracelet does the get it to fit on the Synchron or can you use thicker ones like 1.5mm or 1.8mm on them?

Edit: I use 1.17mm springbars with the Maranez bracelet to get it to fit the Synchon now but i really don't trust them since they are so thin.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

There were springbars with the bracelet. I didn't use them. I bought a box of 1.5mm springbars (everything from 8mm up to 26mm) off Amazon. They sure look thinner than 1.5mm but they work perfectly.

When I get a chance I'll see if the springbars that came with it work



MaBr said:


> That looks awesome! Does the endlinks from suppaparts require you to use super thin springbars like the Maranez bracelet does the get it to fit on the Synchron or can you use thicker ones like 1.5mm or 1.8mm on them?
> 
> Edit: I use 1.17mm springbars with the Maranez bracelet to get it to fit the Synchon now but i really don't trust them since they are so thin.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Lovin the flat endpieces


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> View attachment 16226275
> 
> 
> Lovin the flat endpieces


That’s the bracelet/end link that all the Subs should have come with from the beginning. So we now have THE bracelet for the Synchron, when will we have an announcement on an upcoming release!!!??


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Does the Soupparts bracelet have the same springbar issue as the Marynez?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Chaps, beezer weekend for watches. Finally got to put my prototype Synchron Military back to what it should be with correct dial and hands and on a Maranez bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16225021
> 
> ...


For anyone interested, the Maranez Samui Army Off-white dial model, as mentioned, is now available on their site.

Regards,


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone know of a discount code Maranez is currently offering? Shoot me a PM.

Thanks.


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Wow even the buckle matches on that Suppa bracelet looks amazing!


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Something new is coming...


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

11/19/21 is only 10 days away to see what New Aquastar watch will surface!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Benthos?


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Had to put the BOR bracelet on after seeing all @Flyingdoctor posts!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

WatchDialOrange said:


> 11/19/21 is only 10 days away to see what New Aquastar watch will surface!


Will it be a deepstar 2.0 with improved dimensions? 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

The springbars supplied with the Suppa bracelet do fit BUT they were a bit harder to get locked in. I had to use a very thin screwdriver to make sure they were seated into the holes correctly. I wasn't able to measure them but they do look ever so slightly thinner than those supplied with the Maranez bracelet. The thin ones I used initially are much easier to install.































BobMartian said:


> Does the Soupparts bracelet have the same springbar issue as the Marynez?


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Benthos?


Lets hope so


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Will it be a deepstar 2.0 with improved dimensions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I can´t imagine that, would be great for my small wrist but I think some owners of the vintage ones or the bigger Deepstar would be upset


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Least we know its a dive watch rather than a Regatta ... same movement problem as with the Benthos no doubt, with even more cost to make it work


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

wiesi1989 said:


> I can´t imagine that, would be great for my small wrist but I think some owners of the vintage ones or the bigger Deepstar would be upset


The last two insta posts references the Aquastar.. The latest one says successor to Aquastar.. One can only hope a good proportioned watch


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Love this watch on a bund strap!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Just love the flat endpieces bracelet


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Just love the flat endpieces bracelet
> View attachment 16272927


Prototype Version? (no Fauxtina on the insert)


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

wiesi1989 said:


> Prototype Version? (no Fauxtina on the insert)


Yep.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Back to the tropic for winter! Still a brilliant watch.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Synchron Military on Ute Sambolo strap! I wasn’t sure about this strap but it nice to not have the extra added height from the back of the nato behind the case back. This sits more flat on my wrist but gives vibes of a NATO.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Still enjoying mine on the Maranez bracelet


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Seems that there are darker and brighter Inlays/bezel Inserts. Especially when you compare the pictures of @pkrshang and @jstancato - or it just looks so due to filters and the sunset.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

wiesi1989 said:


> Seems that there are darker and brighter Inlays/bezel Inserts. Especially when you compare the pictures of @pkrshang and @jstancato - or it just looks so due to filters and the sunset.


 I have noticed that as well! I’m wondering if it’s the lighting and filters…🤔


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

wiesi1989 said:


> Seems that there are darker and brighter Inlays/bezel Inserts. Especially when you compare the pictures of @pkrshang and @jstancato - or it just looks so due to filters and the sunset.


I'd say it's due to editing. Specifically increasing color warmth and saturation. As far as I've seen, darker inlays and bezel inserts usually appear along extra-rich orange hands


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

wiesi1989 said:


> Seems that there are darker and brighter Inlays/bezel Inserts. Especially when you compare the pictures of @pkrshang and @jstancato - or it just looks so due to filters and the sunset.


Just a little bit of photo editing!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

So much buzz ... now a deathening silence: the rise and fall of the Synchron military ?!?

Meanwhile...


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Did they not say at the time that there would be no more made and that these would be a true LE rather than a batch release?


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

There’s no fall - all of us owners are just happily enjoying them now in our collections!


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

8505davids said:


> Did they not say at the time that there would be no more made and that these would be a true LE rather than a batch release?


I think Ludi is just disappointed this thread doesn’t have more activity.

I still wear mine almost daily. It’s a favorite of my collection.


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

And quite a few are eagerly awaiting the release of the Army from Doxa.. and perhaps we can start guessing how much it will be priced at


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

kpaxsg said:


> And quite a few are eagerly awaiting the release of the Army from Doxa.. and perhaps we can start guessing how much it will be priced at


Tree fiddy.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Just because, on Seestern BoR.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Really hoping Synchron will be releasing more Sub inspired divers, maybe even keeping the military handset.


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

I strongly believe they will. They didn't develop this case and all of the engineering which went into building it just for this one LE release. 



Ketchup time said:


> Really hoping Synchron will be releasing more Sub inspired divers, maybe even keeping the military handset.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Maranez is already dominating this design


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, Synchron maybe should have done batches of different colours like they did with the Deepstar - Maranez seemed to sell out their colours quick enough - but I recall them saying in discussions on this thread, around launch time, that they weren't going to do this with the Military and it would be a true limited edition ie rather than the white/cream dial would be one LE and a different colour would be a different LE.

And that is the trouble with marketing LEs - you produce something that sells but you can't make any more ...unless you change management like Doxa of course! How more Militarys or indeed a Doxa Army if it ever appears will fare now that the much cheaper Maranez and Seestern are available is open to debate. Likely they'd still sell.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

hotsauz said:


> Just because, on Seestern BoR.
> View attachment 16393678


Nice, it seems to fit fairly well! Did it require any modifications and/or mild violence to make it fit?


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Curious how one would classify Synchron; is it considered a "microbrand"? Independent? They've only produced one LE watch and it's not clear if additional watches will be released with the Synchron branding. I heard rumors of another watch back in the Fall but I suspect that the rumors were referring to the Aquastar Deepstar ii rather than a Synchron.


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

I think seeing synchron as a single brand is he wrong way of looking at it….
It’s the roof brand for a lot of brands, Tropic, Isofrane, Aquastar, Aquadive.

And I think the military didn’t fit to one of the brands above so they decided to launch it under the Synchron Brand. And Synchron is historically more accurate than it would using one of the others because of the Doxa <-> Synchron Connection back in the past.

So I think synchron as a roof Brand For the other ones. As much independent as Doxa for example. Just smaller.



admit-to-im said:


> Curious how one would classify Synchron; is it considered a "microbrand"? Independent? They've only produced one LE watch and it's not clear if additional watches will be released with the Synchron branding. I heard rumors of another watch back in the Fall but I suspect that the rumors were referring to the Aquastar Deepstar ii rather than a Synchron.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

There is another Sychron watch






Synchron NOS Automatic Chronograph V7750 (LIMITED AVAILABILITY OF 20 PIECES) – Synchron Watches Store







shop.synchronwatches.com


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

BSwed said:


> Nice, it seems to fit fairly well! Did it require any modifications and/or mild violence to make it fit?


No mod required but definitely slimmer spring bars (1.5mm or less) and some degree of fiddling are needed.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> There is another Sychron watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn't seen that. When did it come out? Looks good.


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

I found this Article from 2013. So I guess its at the market for some time. But not that popular...


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

19thnervousbreakdown said:


> I found this Article from 2013. So I guess its at the market for some time. But not that popular...


Due for another refurb at this point? New old new stock.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Flat endpieces for the win  

Note this is a prototype, hence the disappearing bezel indices


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Flat endpieces for the win
> 
> Note this is a prototype, hence the disappearing bezel indices
> 
> View attachment 16398645


The endlinks - Maranez or mod?


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

BSwed said:


> The endlinks - Maranez or mod?


I can answer myself regarding the Maranez question. I did try now and take the flat endpieces from the latest gen. of Maranez Samui Vintage, but it didn't work. It turns out that case's lugs are 1-2 mm thinner on the height. So even if I would have managed to get the spring bars to engage(which I didn't) it wouldn't have looked good. 
If Maranez would implement the flat endpieces on their standard Samui it would probably be a good donor for the Synchron, especially since they (at least with the Vintage) do supply it with both standard and flat endpieces so it's easy to resell the Samui. Anyway, let's see what solution Peter did use.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

BSwed said:


> I can answer myself regarding the Maranez question. I did try now and take the flat endpieces from the latest gen. of Maranez Samui Vintage, but it didn't work. It turns out that case's lugs are 1-2 mm thinner on the height. So even if I would have managed to get the spring bars to engage(which I didn't) it wouldn't have looked good.
> If Maranez would implement the flat endpieces on their standard Samui it would probably be a good donor for the Synchron, especially since they (at least with the Vintage) do supply it with both standard and flat endpieces so it's easy to resell the Samui. Anyway, let's see what solution Peter did use.


I think they are Suppaparts end links and bracelet!


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

jstancato said:


> I think they are Suppaparts end links and bracelet!


Ah, I see. I'd totally missed that one. Hm, question is if it's worth $115 just to get the flat end links since I already have the "original" Maranez BOR-bracelet on the Syncron.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

BSwed said:


> Ah, I see. I'd totally missed that one. Hm, question is if it's worth $115 just to get the flat end links since I already have the "original" Maranez BOR-bracelet on the Syncron.


Try messaging them to see if they will sell you only the flat endlinks. They are pretty responsive when I contacted them through their website when these first came out.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Slant said:


> Try messaging them to see if they will sell you only the flat endlinks. They are pretty responsive when I contacted them through their website when these first came out.


Thanks, could be worth a try. It's Chinese New Year now though so might be awhile before they respond.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

BSwed said:


> Thanks, could be worth a try. It's Chinese New Year now though so might be awhile before they respond.


I messaged them at the end of last year and they said they wouldn’t sell just the end links…
Let me know if you get a different response!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Yep, they are from a Suppaparts bracelet. It comes with both types of endpiece. I'm sure you could buy it, use the flat endpieces and sell the bracelet with the faux BOR endpieces for a bit less than you bought it for. They also fit the Military and some people prefer the BOR style.

Yea the vintage Samui endpieces are far too thin as it is a much thinner case than the standard Samui


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

all this bracelet talk inspired me to give it a go and finally size the Maranez. Thanks for first recommending, Doc


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

What a nice shot! And a beautiful watch of course… 👍🏻


sless711 said:


> all this bracelet talk inspired me to give it a go and finally size the Maranez. Thanks for first recommending, Doc
> 
> View attachment 16400767


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Great photo. Looooookin gooooood



sless711 said:


> all this bracelet talk inspired me to give it a go and finally size the Maranez. Thanks for first recommending, Doc
> 
> View attachment 16400767


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Had mine on a BOR while snowshoeing today!


----------



## montilier (Nov 3, 2012)

montilier said:


> ETA or Sellita? Regarding the movement, Synchron confirmed me by email, that my watch has an ETA movement. Today i checked with my local certified watchmaker - and surprise: inside my Mil PVD is a Sellita movement. As a conclusion: you will never know the type of movement, unless you open the watch 🤗


Happy end  last October i was in Vienna at Synchron's place and taked to Rick Marei about the promised eta movement, which was actually a Sellita SW 200. Rick told me "promised is promised" and as a consequence that the movement will be exchanged with an eta movement (he has some eta movements in the back hand for SAV cases). So i left my watch in Vienna with Synchron.

Today i picked the watch up from the swiss assembler of the Synchron Military. It has now the "correct" movement inside ... and is running just fine  the whole procedure took some time because the watch got stuck at customs in Vienna on its way to the swiss assembler. Even if the qualitiy of the actual SW 200 is equal to the eta 2824 there is an important difference - at least for me: the font of the numbers on the date disc of the 2824 are much crisper, bolder than on the one of the SW 200.

So a big thanks to Rick and the people of the swiss assembler for keeping their promises


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Great story to go with your watch @montilier Clearly that's one pice that should never leave your collection.
With all that you said, we need a photo!!


----------



## montilier (Nov 3, 2012)

@MHe225 : here we go


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Great companion for some reading and fireplace time!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Now that many have had their synchron Military for 6+ months, how does it fit into your watch rotation? For me, it's my go-to when I'm looking for a fun and casual watch. It's too big and chunky to be a frequent wear for me, but at the same time definitely one of my favorites. I probably wear it a few times per month.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

It gets A LOT more wear than I thought it would. It’s a little chunky to wear under sweaters sometimes so it def got more wear in the summer. I thought for sure I’d tire of it by now and would’ve moved on but I think this may be a keeper that I never sell.



admit-to-im said:


> Now that many have had their synchron Military for 6+ months, how does it fit into your watch rotation? For me, it's my go-to when I'm looking for a fun and casual watch. It's too big and chunky to be a frequent wear for me, but at the same time definitely one of my favorites. I probably wear it a few times per month.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

admit-to-im said:


> Now that many have had their synchron Military for 6+ months, how does it fit into your watch rotation? For me, it's my go-to when I'm looking for a fun and casual watch. It's too big and chunky to be a frequent wear for me, but at the same time definitely one of my favorites. I probably wear it a few times per month.


I wear mine almost daily on the Maranez BOR. I will work other watches into the rotation (and I just bought a MKII Stingray- so I’m still collecting) but the Synchron Military has become a favorite. 

That said, I’m also not traveling for work and my dress code has become “casual Friday” pretty much 5 days a week.


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Not often I must confess. My daily is my Aquastar Deepstar 2020. Got a lot of vintage to include in rotation as well. So let’s say, once a month maybe


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

I wear mine all the time. So great on an Erika’s Orginial MN strap!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Those Erika strap / elastic straps look like repurposed underwear waistbands


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

BobMartian said:


> Those Erika strap / elastic straps look like repurposed underwear waistbands


They may look weird, but I have to admit, they are really comfortable.

From what I have learned, despite them being promoted as French parachute bag dive straps, they were never really used as bands for the wrist. They were actually used to attach the dive watch to a diver's navigation board (a hand held board that held a watch or timer and a compass. The diver would navigate to the target by swimming in X direction for X minutes).

Here is a pick of one I found on the net


----------



## JonLee92 (11 mo ago)

BobMartian said:


> Those Erika strap / elastic straps look like repurposed underwear waistbands


😂


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Finally got around to buying a mesh bracelet (from WatchGecko).


----------



## Wrighthm27 (Jun 24, 2012)

Mine was 5 days out of the week up until recently when I felt I was neglecting a few other pieces but it's coming back into a mostly three watch rotation.

Sent from my Nokia 8 V 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

I think the Military looks great with a green strap! Whether it’s an EO MN or a ribbed NATO!


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Back in Bund!


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

DOXA LE with WoS is here in ceramic for 4500 - DOXA Army Watches of Switzerland Edition


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Deleted. Erroneous entry.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Will they ever restock?

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

bricem13 said:


> Will they ever restock?
> 
> Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


I don’t think so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sad... Some guys rely too much on limited editions

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

nitron135 said:


> DOXA LE with WoS is here in ceramic for 4500 - DOXA Army Watches of Switzerland Edition


Looks beautiful, price is just completely insane. I get that ceramic isn't cheap but still. 

Also this Hodinkee Article... some cool info in here but felt like there was an overarching tone just quietly ripping on the Synchron pretty hard. But that's just like...my opinion man.

On another note, I would be delighted if the integrated rubber strap show here or any of those mean to fit other Doxa 300s etc would form fit on my Synchron. Anyone have the inside track on that? I imagine it was covered before in this thread but like...135 pages.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Understanding the new Doxa Army has a (slightly) thinner case than our Synchrons. And, appreciating the exotic materials aka ceramic. But as a value proposition, I’m thinking I’m darn satisfied—beyond satisfied--with my Synchron. Understand Cole Pennington (Hodinkee) is going to provide us added insights tomorrow as to how they are different watches for sure and each stand on their own—could be an interesting read.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Installing a Suppaparts BoR on the Synchron Military has really elevated it to a whole other level! It also goes to show that a top quality, custom fitted bracelet can be produced and sold WITHOUT gouging the consumer several hundreds of dollars!!!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Installing a Supparts BoR on the Synchron Military has really elevated it to a whole other level! It also goes to show that a top quality, custom fitted bracelet can be produced and sold WITHOUT gouging the consumer several hundreds of dollars!!!
> 
> View attachment 16605156
> View attachment 16605157


That looks great. How does the quality and end-link fit compare to the Maranez bracelet?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

NS1 said:


> That looks great. How does the quality and end-link fit compare to the Maranez bracelet?


Seeing as I don't own the Maranez bracelet, I can't answer that question. However, what I can tell you is that the quality, fit/finish, machining, tolerances, etc for the Suppaparts bracelet.....are all SPOT ON...and was (VERY quickly) delivered from Hong Kong to the USA for only $115!!! And I really dig that Suppaparts includes both flat and faux-link sets of solid end links, along with two sets spring bars in different diameters. (BTW, that's something else worth clarifying...some jabrone on DWF was perpetuating misinformation that the Supparts end links aren't solid....completely UNTRUE!!!).


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Hmmm. I suspect that the Suppaparts and Maranez bracelets very similar, if not exactly the same. I have the Maranez Military, and this is a photo of the bracelet that came with it:


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

The image on the clasp is different for the maranez v supaparts


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

BobMartian said:


> The image on the clasp is different for the maranez v supaparts


Yes, it is slightly different. Hence my comment that the are identical or nearly so. More pictures of the inside of the clasp would help settle it (forgive the dirt):


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Probably made in the same factory


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

If I remember right, Suppaparts make the bracelets for Maranez.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Seeing as I don't own the Maranez bracelet, I can't answer that question. However, what I can tell you is that the quality, fit/finish, machining, tolerances, etc for the Suppaparts bracelet.....are all SPOT ON...and was (VERY quickly) delivered from Hong Kong to the USA for only $115!!! And I really dig that Suppaparts includes both flat and faux-link sets of solid end links, along with two sets spring bars in different diameters. (BTW, that's something else worth clarifying...some jabrone on DWF was perpetuating misinformation that the Supparts end links aren't solid....completely UNTRUE!!!).


Did the included spring bars work on the Synchron case? I recall people mentioned when using the Maranez bracelet, which I believe is the same as the Suppaparts one, you need thin spring bars to seat the endlinks properly.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Slant said:


> Did the included spring bars work on the Synchron case? I recall people mentioned when using the Maranez bracelet, which I believe is the same as the Suppaparts one, you need thin spring bars to seat the endlinks properly.


I can't even recall whether or not I tried the 1.5mm bars because the 1.3mm worked without issue (this is exactly how they came packaged with bracelet).


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

drmdwebb said:


> Yes, it is slightly different. Hence my comment that the are identical or nearly so. More pictures of the inside of the clasp would help settle it (forgive the dirt):
> 
> View attachment 16605406
> 
> ...


The inside is identical to the Maranez.


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

Scored a lightly preowned SM and my Suppaparts BOR was ordered shortly there after.

Might a bit OCD here (No, I know I am), has anyone swapped a different buckle to the suppaparts BOR? In a perfect world mine would not have a branding or symbol unrelated to the OEM.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

STARSTELLA said:


> Scored a lightly preowned SM and my Suppaparts BOR was ordered shortly there after.
> 
> Might a bit OCD here (No, I know I am), has anyone swapped a different buckle to the suppaparts BOR? In a perfect world mine would not have a branding or symbol unrelated to the OEM.


Let me know if you figure out how to swap it out. I can’t


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

I didn't get tracking yet but everyone seems to say it ships fast, so I'll mess with it soon!


jstancato said:


> Let me know if you figure out how to swap it out. I can’t


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

Been awhile since I’ve seen activity on this thread. Thoughts on the thick German mesh?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

sless711 said:


> Been awhile since I’ve seen activity on this thread. Thoughts on the thick German mesh?
> 
> View attachment 16716748


Looks like a thick German mesh


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

sless711 said:


> Been awhile since I’ve seen activity on this thread. Thoughts on the thick German mesh?
> 
> View attachment 16716748


Looks excellent


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Looking to buy one, stainless Steel version


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Anything new here? Some updates @Synchron about new projects? There is a new Crepas coming, need to know if I save my budget for a possible new Synchron Watch


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Not much activity in this thread but I use mine a lot still. Had it with me on a freediving course this weekend and it performed admirably down to 24 meters. 😄 






























Me and my dive buddy. He was wearing a fantastic ZRC!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MaBr said:


> Not much activity in this thread but I use mine a lot still. Had it with me on a freediving course this weekend and it performed admirably down to 24 meters.
> View attachment 16852977
> View attachment 16852976
> View attachment 16852974
> ...


That’s awesome! 🤿


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Out freediving with the Synchron. 😊


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Still loving the Synchron.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Wearing mine today as well.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

NS1 said:


> Wearing mine today as well.
> 
> View attachment 16874873


That's an awesome combination! Must be super comfy?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

MaBr said:


> That's an awesome combination! Must be super comfy?


Thanks. Due to the height of the case, an EO MN strap is my absolute favorite way to wear this watch.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

At it again, now with new fins. 😊


----------



## CombatRat (Nov 23, 2021)

Anyone seen or heard if the new Doxa Army integrated rubber straps will fit on the Synchron Military? Just picked up a Synchron Military Black and I'm looking to match a new strap to it.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

CombatRat said:


> Anyone seen or heard if the new Doxa Army integrated rubber straps will fit on the Synchron Military? Just picked up a Synchron Military Black and I'm looking to match a new strap to it.


They should not be interchangeable as the Military is based on a case that is significantly thicker than the current Doxa 300T case (which is what the Army is fairly close to).


----------

